# The Tuna-Lite Thread - for your Solar, Digital, Baby & Kinetic Tunas



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Post photos and discuss your Solar & Digital Tunas here, safe from the opprobrium of the "That ain't a _real _Tuna" purists 0_o


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Loving these releases. Do the new shroudless tunas/bottlecaps qualify here? Even though they are 5s , hopefully someday we get an aftermarket shroud for them.

The sirena on the other hand is great and flakey but a bit too oily for a lite tuna. The chilli gives it a good kick though.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

We're a broad Church here Brother, all are welcome.



Gonkl said:


> Loving these releases. Do the new shroudless tunas/bottlecaps qualify here? Even though they are 5s , hopefully someday we get an aftermarket shroud for them.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

I've been wanting a Suunto/Protrek style watch in the case for a while. Being a Seiko nut, I jumped in without hesitation. Zero regrets, love it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Same reason I got mine. Same reaction - love it.

Only thing I would change is to make the shroud cut-outs a bit bigger and/or make the bezel grippier. I find the bezel more difficult to turn than I'd like sometimes, especially with wet/greasy fingers. I got the Solar Tuna today and its bezel cut-outs are 15 minutes long (12-15 & 30-45) compared to the Digi Tuna's smaller 10 minutes (05-15 & 35-45) and its bezel detents are more aggressive. This makes the bezel much easier to turn. Love the look of the SBEP001 - it's stealthy and a bit 'other', different to the rest of the herd.











Roadking1102 said:


> I've been wanting a Suunto/Protrek in the case for a while. Being a Seiko fan, I jumped in without hesitation. Zero regrets, love it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

Tuna lite, I like it.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

What are the lug widths of the new solar and digi tunas?


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Pepsi checking in :-!


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Does this cut it as a Tuna lite? Reminds me of my Sawtooth case design.









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I hadn't seen this last one, very cool


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Seppia said:


> I hadn't seen this last one, very cool


Model is SBEM003 Prospex Land Tracer

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

22 mm



il Pirati said:


> What are the lug widths of the new solar and digi tunas?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Welcome. That looks great - JDM?



74notserpp said:


> Does this cut it as a Tuna lite? Reminds me of my Sawtooth case design. Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Welcome. That looks great - JDM?


Thanks. Yes, JDM.
Connects with an app to access features. Unfortunately, I can't download app in Australia. 

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

il Pirati said:


> What are the lug widths of the new solar and digi tunas?


22mm 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13243097


Am I seeing right that only the first 15 minute markers are lumed on the bezel?


----------



## Takizawa (Jun 23, 2018)

Thought I would mention that Seiko USA has (at full price) SNE498 and SNE499 for sale! Yesterday I purchased the SNE498. I can report back when it arrives.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Well, since the TiN Tuna isn't released yet, I don't understand how anyone would be able to comment on it. Nice photoshop mock-up btw, it really looks like you're wearing the TiN Tuna!
At least the SEIKO Anemone exists so I guess that subject okay to discuss.

Wait a month until the TiN Tuna is released then you'll get some real pictures +_+ can't wait!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

That is correct, just the first 15 minutes are lumed.



konax said:


> Am I seeing right that only the first 15 minute markers are lumed on the bezel?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

What about the SRPA83.. Does it fit in here or does it belong to the Monster family? I feel so ashamed for even referring to it as a Tuna... 🤡🤡

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View attachment 13244037


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View attachment 13244041
View attachment 13244045


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Broken photos... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Anything vaguely Tuna which arouses the ire of the traditionalist Tunarati is welcome here 



Slm643 said:


> What about the SRPA83.. Does it fit in here or does it belong to the Monster family? I feel so ashamed for even referring to it as a Tuna... ����
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

OK! Thanks, I'll have to break it out and wind it up today.... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13244057


Nice! Does the strap smell like vanilla?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

No it doesn't. I tried one of those, but from a comfort & fit point of view went back to the Borealis. I liked the smell though.


Slm643 said:


> Nice! Does the strap smell like vanilla?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Bummer!


74notserpp said:


> Thanks. Yes, JDM.
> Connects with an app to access features. Unfortunately, I can't download app in Australia.
> 
> Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jun 21, 2018)

I don't really like digital watches but those digital tuna looks damn fine! Just wondering how is the rotating bezel of any use on this watch?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Kyle Jordan said:


> I don't really like digital watches but those digital tuna looks damn fine! Just wondering how is the rotating bezel of any use on this watch?


In the picture below I've highlighted in yellow the minute markers around the edge of the dial, in this case reading '40' which corresponds to the '40 minutes' on the digital display. These can be used like the minute hand on an analogue watch to set the bezel and read off it.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh boy, I'm already mulling which watch to flip to justify a Solar Tuna (Lite)....great thread, keep those pics coming...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sort of cheating a bit Snaggle as I've got on of these in the air at this very moment (Leipzig is a favourite stopover for all my Singapore watches)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Not cheating at all, that fits the bill perfectly. Enjoy it when it arrives.



sticky said:


> Sort of cheating a bit Snaggle as I've got on of these in the air at this very moment (Leipzig is a favourite stopover for all my Singapore watches)
> 
> View attachment 13244205


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

My Tuna 'Lite' just arrived!


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

not everyone's cup of tea but i LOVE it!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

imdamian said:


> not everyone's cup of tea but i LOVE it!
> 
> View attachment 13244575
> 
> ...


Kinda digging the silver 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

imdamian said:


> not everyone's cup of tea but i LOVE it!


And that my friend, is _all_ that matters. Enjoy and cherish them


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I could have sworn I read the lugs on the SNE498P1 were 20mm? @snaggletooth, have you verified the lug width? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

D6AMIA6N said:


> I could have sworn I read the lugs on the SNE498P1 were 20mm? @snaggletooth, have you verified the lug width? Thanks in advance!


Yup. Deffo _not_ 20mm. I'll confirm with photos tomorrow as I'm stuck at work without my SNE until tomorrow afternoon.

They're the same width as my Digi Tuna, on which I put a 22mm Borealis strap. I compared the lugs of the two watches this morning and they're identical. The supplier of my watch lists the lugs as 20mm though, so there is some confusion out there. Here's the Digi Tuna;


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you! I’m a little disappointed, but it’s not going to stop me from wearing my SNE498 when it arrives!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

8man said:


> My Tuna 'Lite' just arrived!


Any chance you can measure the lug width for D6AMIA6N?


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

Definitely 22mm.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Thaks 8man, appreciate it.



8man said:


> Definitely 22mm.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Dang I'm digging those solar tunas a lot!!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Thaks 8man, appreciate it.


Anytime.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love this one.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Great photo - it's difficult to do this watch justice in pics, but you've nailed it.



59yukon01 said:


> Love this one.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Great photo - it's difficult to do this watch justice in pics, but you've nailed it.


Thanks!


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

So glad I got one of these. Really high quality and very cool design that is more playful than most Tunas.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen for setting the record straight regarding the lug width. Much appreciated!


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

love the name of this thread :-!

def trying to flip something to justify getting the SNE498!


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

I lied. Just pulled the trigger from mimos. that discount code is too dam good to pass.


----------



## Takizawa (Jun 23, 2018)

For anyone that has the new SNE498 or SNE499 in hand, any thoughts on build quality? Or impressions in general?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here my Srpa83 PADI Special Editoin.. On a Miltat bracelet..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Takizawa said:


> For anyone that has the new SNE498 or SNE499 in hand, any thoughts on build quality? Or impressions in general?


I wrote impressions in the other thread, but it is very well made. Plastic shroud feels tough and looks nice, case is metal, the only cheap part is the lower quality bezel click spring and the movement compared to a 7c46. The watch is worth msrp and I feel the $330 street price now is a deal.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

So yeah, I'm paying $550 for the SNE498 and I still have a month before I get it so... Would you please shut the .... up for a while? Lucky american bastards. Nah I'm kidding, I love you. Happy midsummer. Skåååååååål


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just got it... 20% off


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> So yeah, I'm paying $550 for the SNE498 and I still have a month before I get it so... Would you please shut the .... up for a while? Lucky american bastards. Nah I'm kidding, I love you. Happy midsummer. Skåååååååål


Not just the Americas, I got mine in the UK on Friday ;-)


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

I see the SNE499 PADI version is already starting to show up on e bay now ...

Regards,


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

This ain't no "Tuna-Lite"! It's the full-flavored, Omega-3-loaded real thing. Pass on the fat, please.

The one for today's WRUWs


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Finally someone chose the only good looking SEIKO Anemone, the Pepsi one!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

'Anemone'? Where'd that one come from?



Tickstart said:


> Finally someone chose the only good looking SEIKO Anemone, the Pepsi one!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> 'Anemone'? Where'd that one come from?


I made it up!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Digital Tuna, a had to pick today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Back from work now, so the Digi has made way for the Solar. Lovely.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Did anyone mention the drilled lugs?









I normally change out the stock strap on my divers, but I've stuck with this one because of the gold buckle & keeper suiting the watch & I really like it. The drilled lugs will make strap changes painless though when I inevitably decide to, not sure what I will go for, but it will probably have PVD buckles & keeper. Less is more when it comes to bling.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I don't wear this nearly as often as I should.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> Did anyone mention the drilled lugs?
> 
> View attachment 13249025
> 
> ...


Likely asked and answered elsewhere, but is the shroud on this one plastic or metal? Either way it won't stop me from picking one up eventually anyway, as it's just so good looking, but curious. Thanks!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Dat crown tho


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmmmm.. tasty!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scottymac said:


> Likely asked and answered elsewhere, but is the shroud on this one plastic or metal? Either way it won't stop me from picking one up eventually anyway, as it's just so good looking, but curious. Thanks!


Not metal, but looks and feels right. Doesn't detract from the quality of this watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

My only question; if you're going to lume the first 15 minutes of the bezel, how much extra would it have added to the unit price to have lumed the whole bezel? I would've paid! That would've been the sprinkles on the icing of the cake that is this watch, and looked über cool to boot.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Ah but you're missing the point. Only luming the first 15 opens up the possibility of creating higher cost models that lume up 20 or perhaps even 30 minutes, making room for more price discrimination. Remember, watches aren't made to tell time, they are made to generate a profit for shareholders.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

You should be so lucky to find enjoyment in this byproduct, blindly spat out by the free market.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

G'Day folks!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Wrong date!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> Wrong date!


It's not released yet,I'm getting it next month on the 6th


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Okay, this dang thread has me about to flip 2 Casio Frogmans for 2 solar Tunas, one digi, one analog, the sickness is real.....


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

You are indeed correct, it is not released yet. Don't believe the fake news perpetuated by some people around here.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Certified G said:


>


You little memester you! This not the thread to discuss politics!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I thought my vision was going strange then while looking at these photos, but then I realised it was just that bezel insert. ;-)


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Got my SNE498 today. I was very excited to receive this watch and then... 
Markers 6 7 8 and 9 are off, with 7 and 8 the worst. 
Anyone else with this problem? 
Purchased online from an AD, but should they check for this? 









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

74notserpp said:


> Got my SNE498 today. I was very excited to receive this watch and then...
> Markers 6 7 8 and 9 are off, with 7 and 8 the worst.
> Anyone else with this problem?
> Purchased online from an AD, but should they check for this?
> ...


 that's bad. No they don't check for it, you should send that back for a replacement.


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

74notserpp said:


> Got my SNE498 today. I was very excited to receive this watch and then...
> Markers 6 7 8 and 9 are off, with 7 and 8 the worst.
> Anyone else with this problem?
> Purchased online from an AD, but should they check for this?
> ...


My 6 marker is a smidge off but not enough to aggravate my OCD. Even Seiko's quartz models aren't immune to their mis-alignment / dial printing issues.

I would exchange it.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

clyde_frog said:


> that's bad. No they don't check for it, you should send that back for a replacement.





8man said:


> My 6 marker is a smidge off but not enough to aggravate my OCD. Even Seiko's quartz models aren't immune to their mis-alignment / dial printing issues.
> 
> I would exchange it.


I have emailed them and requested an exchange, so I'll see what happens.

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

74notserpp said:


> Got my SNE498 today. I was very excited to receive this watch and then...
> Markers 6 7 8 and 9 are off, with 7 and 8 the worst.
> Anyone else with this problem?
> Purchased online from an AD, but should they check for this?
> ...


Seiko seriously needs to sort out their QC. There is no way this should have ever left the factory like that.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Subtle photoshop job, nicely done. Yes that's probably how they will look when they are released, come end of July. Till then we'll just have to hope SEIKO does a better job at quality checking.
In the obviously doctored, clearly fake picture above, I'd almost be inclined to send it back.. And I'm not even that fuzzed when it comes to alignments, I've just accepted them as a SEIKO quirk. But it needs to be within a certain range, no doubt.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I hope your watch arrives soon...



Tickstart said:


> Subtle photoshop job, nicely done. Yes that's probably how they will look when they are released, come end of July. Till then we'll just have to hope SEIKO does a better job at quality checking.
> In the obviously doctored, clearly fake picture above, I'd almost be inclined to send it back.. And I'm not even that fuzzed when it comes to alignments, I've just accepted them as a SEIKO quirk. But it needs to be within a certain range, no doubt.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Does anyone know whether the shroud on the SNE is interchangeable with the SBDN solar tunas? Yobokies has brushed DLC shroud for the SBDN, I wonder if it will work for SNE498.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

ffnc1020 said:


> Does anyone know whether the shroud on the SNE is interchangeable with the SBDN solar tunas? Yobokies has brushed DLC shroud for the SBDN, I wonder if it will work for SNE498.


No, it would not be interchangeable with those of the SBDN, as the SNE is larger diameter ...

Have no fear, I am sure given some time, Harold will no doubt do the necessary !!!

I have one of his DLC shrouds on my earlier Baby Tuna, and it is awesome ... completely changes the whole watch !

Regards,


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

My future self is teasing me again with pics









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm beginning to get a little annoyed









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Chill Winston


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Aye?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Time for some color, I hope this Monster doesn't scare any babys away.. 🤡









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

It looks fabulous on that MN strap


mtb2104 said:


> Aye?


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Why did I ever doubt DHL? They said it would be here today and so it was.


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Spencer Klein doesn't seem that impressed by the digital tuna : :-(


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Poor review - for some credibility he could at least have RTFM, and also not repeatedly referred to it as a Diver. Agree with him on the stiff bezel to a point, mine has now freed up but when it was brand new it was difficult to turn, expecially with wet fingers.



butcherjp said:


> Spencer Klein doesn't seem that impressed by the digital tuna : :-(


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

butcherjp said:


> Spencer Klein doesn't seem that impressed by the digital tuna : :-(


Brutal but I got the same impression just from looking it. Can't believe the MSRP for that is nearly $500. I know it does have a light but him not knowing that doesn't really detract from all the quality aspects he talks about. I know there will be people that react to it with "He doesn't know it has a light so he has no idea what he's talking about" type posts.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I got a different impression from _owning _one. Didn't pay any where near $500 for the privilege either.



clyde_frog said:


> Brutal but I got the same impression just from looking it. Can't believe the MSRP for that is nearly $500. I know it does have a light but him not knowing that doesn't really detract from all the quality aspects he talks about.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

What you pay is really irrelevant, his issue is with what Seiko think it should cost.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

What? Is that blasphemy I'm witnessing? Everyone knows Spencer Klein is infallible and cannot be wrong in ANYTHING he says.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I've never even heard of him.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Apostate!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

It's 292.00 or was, at SeiyaJapan and the whole " diver bezel." thing is misused more often than not. I have never used my Tuna light for diving, but I have used it for timing food on the grill, I would dare say most of the Tuna purists have never even been diving with theirs either, yes I know, most is not all. Spencer did miss the target on this review, imho. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Paid $254.00 for my new DigiTuna so I'm happy. Bezel is still very stiff though.

Before he made the video perhaps he should have taken the time to read the manual since.....it does have a light.

If he really paid $480 for it I'd be pissed off as well.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

I didn't realize it was mostly plastic, but I guess for the price.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

It received middling reviews from Take Time With Pat as well. He actually seemed to know how it works as well. I think its fair though since 90% of wartch reviews whether it is a $150 or $15,000 wartch are always about how good it is. It's nice to hear a dissenting opinion from time to time. 

I wasnt taken at all with the digi-tuna. I didnt buy one but i saw enough to know that it wasnt what i considered a good purchase. Then i bought the solar golden tuna which is similar in many ways but definitely felt like a better buy. YMMV. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Then i bought the solar golden tuna which is similar in many ways but definitely felt like a better buy.


So, how are you liking it so far? What are its pro's and con's?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I like the looks of the DigiTuna and had never had a digital watch, and for the price I paid was happy. It works for what I'll use it for and that's all that matters to me. Reviews are just another person's opinions and I rarely base my decisions on someone's else's point of view.

Sometimes people on WUS just over analyze watches when after all.....they're just watches.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Came across as a bit of a bell-end.



Tickstart said:


> What? Is that blasphemy I'm witnessing? Everyone knows Spencer Klein is infallible and cannot be wrong in ANYTHING he says.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Work watch for this morning. I'll swap to something different for the afternoon.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> I like the looks of the DigiTuna and had never had a digital watch, and for the price I paid was happy. It works for what I'll use it for and that's all that matters to me. Reviews are just another person's opinions and I rarely base my decisions on someone's else's point of view.
> 
> Sometimes people on WUS just over analyze watches when after all.....they're just watches.


Agreed I'm not suggesting people buy anything based on a review. Buy what you want to see on your wrist, that;s all that matters.

I was just reflecting that it is unusual and welcome to see a critical evaluation in a watch review. Too often it turns into a fluff piece. Or the worst someone says is that "this 47mm watch with 56mm L2L is just too big for my 6.5" wrist" Really.......????? I could have saved you the money and told you ahead of time.

I personally like reviews not so much for the commentary but the video and photos of a watch that I might not be able to check out in person. I get a chance to see more detail than a manufacturers' product photo will often allow for.

Cheers! Enjoy your digituna!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Work watch for this morning. I'll swap to something different for the afternoon.


This will do nicely


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Agreed I'm not suggesting people buy anything based on a review. Buy what you want to see on your wrist, that;s all that matters.
> 
> I was just reflecting that it is unusual and welcome to see a critical evaluation in a watch review. Too often it turns into a fluff piece. Or the worst someone says is that "this 47mm watch with 56mm L2L is just too big for my 6.5" wrist" Really.......????? I could have saved you the money and told you ahead of time.
> 
> ...


Agree....that's usually the main reason I'll watch/read a review is for the photos/videos.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> My only question; if you're going to lume the first 15 minutes of the bezel, how much extra would it have added to the unit price to have lumed the whole bezel? I would've paid! That would've been the sprinkles on the icing of the cake that is this watch, and looked über cool to boot.
> 
> View attachment 13250161





konax said:


> Am I seeing right that only the first 15 minute markers are lumed on the bezel?


I see it as baby steps. Soon enough, we'll have full lume bezels from Seikos.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

imdamian said:


> not everyone's cup of tea but i LOVE it!
> 
> View attachment 13244575
> 
> ...


I really, really dig those. Both of them. Nice.

And just a general observation - maybe somebody could confirm. It looks like the solar panels are not visible on these. I've had a couple Seiko solars and you could see the solar panels. Here's an example:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

shelfcompact said:


> I didn't realize it was mostly plastic, but I guess for the price.


I posted this over in another Tuna something thread.

I have not handled one of these to know for sure, but I don't think they're using the same plastic that is used in lower-end Timexes and Casios. I'm guessing they are using something like what Luminox uses - they call it Carbon Reinforced Polycarbonate or something or other. Yeah, it's definitely plastic - it looks and feels like plastic and I did refer to it as plastic. And I'm not knowledgeable about this in the least, but I'm guessing that technically it is in the family of plastic. (Also keep in mind where the plastics industry is now and the countless number of grades and varieties of it now.) But, I beat the living piss out of my Luminox. I actually relegated it to beater duty to keep my G-Shocks looking good. And I'm the type to do anything around my house myself - automotive repairs and maintenance, painting, drywall, landscaping - anything you could imagine. It was covered in used motor oil and paint and mud and sawdust. I cleaned out storm drains and gutters. Loaded and unloaded my truck with rock. And when I was done, I'd throw it in the grass and spray it off with the garden hose - with an attachment on high. A stainless steel watch would have looked like crap and shown every bit of abuse. Not this thing. The crown had some wearing on the edges and that was it. My point is that all plastics are not created equal and in some cases, it is an optimal material to use.

Here's the watch when I sold it a while ago.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

So everyone says the DigiTuna is made out of plastic. This says aluminum resin, which I've never heard of, but sounds better.










So perhaps something along the lines of this.

https://www.smooth-on.com/products/aluminum-metal-powder/


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

It’s plaric. Also you can’t really see the solar cell on the sne499, it’s hidden by the wave pattern but you can still make it out in the right light.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> I posted this over in another Tuna something thread.
> 
> I have not handled one of these to know for sure, but I don't think they're using the same plastic that is used in lower-end Timexes and Casios. I'm guessing they are using something like what Luminox uses - they call it Carbon Reinforced Polycarbonate or something or other. Yeah, it's definitely plastic - it looks and feels like plastic and I did refer to it as plastic. And I'm not knowledgeable about this in the least, but I'm guessing that technically it is in the family of plastic. (Also keep in mind where the plastics industry is now and the countless number of grades and varieties of it now.) But, I beat the living piss out of my Luminox. I actually relegated it to beater duty to keep my G-Shocks looking good. And I'm the type to do anything around my house myself - automotive repairs and maintenance, painting, drywall, landscaping - anything you could imagine. It was covered in used motor oil and paint and mud and sawdust. I cleaned out storm drains and gutters. Loaded and unloaded my truck with rock. And when I was done, I'd throw it in the grass and spray it off with the garden hose - with an attachment on high. A stainless steel watch would have looked like crap and shown every bit of abuse. Not this thing. The crown had some wearing on the edges and that was it. My point is that all plastics are not created equal and in some cases, it is an optimal material to use.


I don't think that's quite the same, this looks more plastic:y than any fiber reinforced plastic I've seen. But it can certainly be of good quality nonetheless. However, it's still plastic and will scratch easier than metal, aside from Titanium (which generally has the hardness of frying batter (that's before the frying occurs, obviously)). A good thing is that the surface is texturized to that scratches will blend better  And, since plastic deforms, maybe the shroud might actually protect the watch from impacts, as opposed to metal shrouds.
But the truth is that the watch is not released yet and nobody has any idea how these feel IRL. I have to give it to snaggletooth, walrusmonger and Co, they are masters of Photoshop!



59yukon01 said:


> So everyone says this is made out of plastic. This says aluminum resin, which I've never heard of, but sounds better.


They probably mean aluminium AND resin.



walrusmonger said:


> It's plaric.


Oh yes plaric of course! I had forgotten all about that stuff ;D


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Tickstart said:


> I don't think that's quite the same, this looks more plastic:y than any fiber reinforced plastic I've seen. But it can certainly be of good quality nonetheless. However, it's still plastic and will scratch easier than metal, aside from Titanium (which generally has the hardness of frying batter (that's before the frying occurs, obviously)). A good thing is that the surface is texturized to that scratches will blend better  And, since plastic deforms, maybe the shroud might actually protect the watch from impacts, as opposed to metal shrouds.
> But the truth is that the watch is not released yet and nobody has any idea how these feel IRL. I have to give it to snaggletooth, walrusmonger and Co, they are masters of Photoshop!
> 
> They probably mean aluminium AND resin. And we're talking about the TiN Tuna, not the Anemone.
> ...


I was referring to the DigiTuna.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh, sorry.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow. I've only owned it a few hours now BUT wow.....Chino had the SBDN045 on sale last weekend for just $299, 5 days later I'm wearing it already. For that price especially, just wow.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> My future self is teasing me again with pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I caved today and pulled the trigger.

-I don't like the idea of a plastic shroud
-Not a huge fan of gold
-Own a Darth

All perfectly good reasons why I shouldn't have one of these.

But dem looks tho....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one's been seeing a lot of physical activity.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> This one's been seeing a lot of physical activity.


Hows the shroud holding up?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

scottymac said:


> I caved today and pulled the trigger.
> 
> -I don't like the idea of a plastic shroud
> -Not a huge fan of gold
> ...


It's not gold, it's titanium nitride!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Grinding it out at the gym with the digital Tuna .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hows the shroud holding up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


No marks so far. The shroud definitely doesn't have a cheap plastic feel.


----------



## John_Frum (Jul 18, 2015)

Really getting the plastic shroud vibe. Just ordered a dragonshroud for my SKX007.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Have you guys seen Watch Geek’s review of the functions of the digital Tuna? It’s rather good and worth viewing.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Tickstart said:


> It's not gold, it's titanium nitride!


Gee golly, really? It's not actually made from gold? Wow, thanks mister!

The color gold, not the material. I don't care for it, generally. But it looks right here.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Roadking1102 said:


> Grinding it out at the gym with the digital Tuna


Good for you. I will be doing the same today. It's bench day!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Well I like the SBDN045 so much that I took advantage of yesterday's 15% off ebay coupon and ordered up a SBDN028 Golden Solar Tuna to go with it!!! I'm blown away by how much I like this thing.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Digi for work


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The SNE is obviously better looking than the SBDN, what are you doing


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Hard to beat this watch for the price!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

$300 for the top one, $1500 for the bottom one....your friends can't tell the difference........









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Any one here have the SBDJ029? Think about getting it..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

take time w/Pat just posted a good initial comparison for the SNE499


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Still enjoying the Pepsi. After two weeks it's running ~ +3 seconds :-!


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

Which model is the one with the gold trim?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Solomander said:


> Which model is the one with the gold trim?
> Thanks for the info.


Digi - SBEP005
Solar - SNE498


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

natrmrz said:


> take time w/Pat just posted a good initial comparison for the SNE499


I hope he namedrops me, I'm the one who tipped him off about it B)


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

Got this baby as well as a new strap today. No lie, I want the tuna reissue now haha


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

My friends. I have to confess to something, I've been lying to you all this time. Snaggletooth, walrus and the lot have indeed not been spreading fake news, it is I that have. In certain places in the world, certainly favored by God himself, the SNE498 has actually been released. I just didn't want to believe it, since I want the TiN Tuna so very much and still haven't gotten it, so I created the narrative that all pictures posted here were photoshop mock-ups. But the truth is that they probably weren't.

I'm so sorry, I hope you forgive me.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> so I created the narrative that all pictures posted here were photoshop mock-ups. But the truth is that they probably weren't.


Mine were.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

:'D stop it, you're making me look like a double-fool


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

If you look carefully you can see the join...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

30 photos of the same DAMN GOLD TRIMMED Tuna - light maybe 34,depending on how you count! I'm over it.... Wait for it. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

31


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> 31
> View attachment 13270793


32...hahaha 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Roadking1102 said:


> I've been wanting a Suunto/Protrek style watch in the case for a while. Being a Seiko nut, I jumped in without hesitation. Zero regrets, love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a Mazda?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

itsajobar said:


> In a Mazda?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Subaru Crosstrek 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Checking in. The strap is too long for me so right now it's on a polyurethane bracelet that I had on my luminox. Any bracelet suggestions?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

By the time the digital Tuna comes back into stock at Gnomon this thread will probably be a zombie. I don’t really mind waiting cus I’ve just ordered a B1000 Rangeman and the pause will give me time to get my breath back.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I figured the DigiTuna would be pretty accurate and it's exceeding expectations. It's running +0.1 s/d in the 3 weeks I've had it. So about 3 seconds fast per month.

That's exactly what my real SBBN017 Tuna runs.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Watch Geek's Digi-Tuna review;


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

First bit o'wabi-sabi.

















I have to agree with WatchGeek - I love this watch, but it ain't no G-Shock.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

More TiN Tuna pics while I'm waiting please!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Tickstart said:


> My friends. I have to confess to something, I've been lying to you all this time. Snaggletooth, walrus and the lot have indeed not been spreading fake news, it is I that have. In certain places in the world, certainly favored by God himself, the SNE498 has actually been released. I just didn't want to believe it, since I want the TiN Tuna so very much and still haven't gotten it, so I created the narrative that all pictures posted here were photoshop mock-ups. But the truth is that they probably weren't.
> 
> I'm so sorry, I hope you forgive me.


I thought you were kidding throughout the entire thread...Now I'm scared..FFS..


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

How does this watch "feel"? Is it solid and well made? Or is it lightweight and plasticky? Is the plastic very hard or does it feel "silky" and "rubbery"? ( the reason I'm asking is because cheap G-shocks for instance feel completely different than the more expensive ones, like Mudmaster or even Rangeman ).

I used to have the SBBN033 and it felt great, apart from the faulty bezel. Now I have the SRP637 Baby Tuna and it feels equaly well made, can't say it's inferior to the "real" Tuna in any way.

Are your dials and bezels and chapter rings aligned? Or do quartz Seikos also suffer from the current famous Seiko QC issues?

What do you guys think the realistic price of this one might be when the hype settles?

I really dig the black and gold combo...


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

therion said:


> How does this watch "feel"? Is it solid and well made? Or is it lightweight and plasticky? Is the plastic very hard or does it feel "silky" and "rubbery"? ( the reason I'm asking is because cheap G-shocks for instance feel completely different than the more expensive ones, like Mudmaster or even Rangeman ).
> 
> I used to have the SBBN033 and it felt great, apart from the faulty bezel. Now I have the SRP637 Baby Tuna and it feels equaly well made, can't say it's inferior to the "real" Tuna in any way.
> 
> ...


The whole watch feels pretty solid. The shroud is hard and doesn't feel plasticky at all, but the overall weight is lighter compares to the 300M Tunas. It's easier to wear I would say.

Dial chapter ring and bezel are aligned but the second hand is about 1/4 a tick off, but so does all three of my SBBNs. Maybe I'm just unlucky.

Price wise right now you can get it from Mimo for just under $300 so I think it's already pretty reasonable.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

I have just talked to Yobokies about making a stainless steel shroud for the SNE498, he’s willing to do it if the watch is sent to him. I’m not quite ready to let mine go just yet, anyone want to volunteer? ;D


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

No thanks, I'm very happy with the stock shroud.



ffnc1020 said:


> I have just talked to Yobokies about making a stainless steel shroud for the SNE498, he's willing to do it if the watch is sent to him. I'm not quite ready to let mine go just yet, anyone want to volunteer? ;D


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Always keep everything stock.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

ffnc1020 said:


> The whole watch feels pretty solid. The shroud is hard and doesn't feel plasticky at all, but the overall weight is lighter compares to the 300M Tunas. It's easier to wear I would say.
> 
> Dial chapter ring and bezel are aligned but the second hand is about 1/4 a tick off, but so does all three of my SBBNs. Maybe I'm just unlucky.
> 
> Price wise right now you can get it from Mimo for just under $300 so I think it's already pretty reasonable.


Yeah, the price is great now. They charge 45$ for shipping though and the final price with VAT and customs fees would be about 440$ for me, but that's still acceptable.

My luck with Seiko divers has been very very bad lately. I had two SBBN033s with faulty bezels, two completely misaligned Turtles, a Samurai with a misaligned crown and the SBDC053 with a competely misaligned datewheel. So I'm not as comfortable ordering Seikos from abroad as I used to be. A shame really, because I love the designs and I still hope they adress their QC issues in the foreseable future.

Thanks for your reply, I appreciate it!


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

Hey folks. Looking to pick up my first solar tuna... Trouble deciding between a SNE497P1 and the SBDN049 lowercase. 
They're priced about the same and visually similar, so you can potentially see why the decision is tough. I'm leaning SNE497P1, but am looking for a mostly black tuna.

SNE497P1 









SBDN049









Any thoughts?
Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Woah! When is the SNE497 coming out? As much as I like the black and gold 498, I know myself well enough to know I prefer a SS watch with black dial and bezel.


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

I'm assuming so... Unless they're fake. 
Seller is in Hong Kong. Mostly positive feedback. 

I feel the same way about the bkack/gold. Nice, but not totally my thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Loving the "not a real Tuna" Tuna!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

How do you turn the display off like that?



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> How do you turn the display off like that?


It's not off. Just weird angle and bright sun I guess.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Proudly wearing the N.A.R.T. (Not A Real Tuna).....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Howcome everyone decided to buy this old watch all of a sudden? The "not a real tuna-lite tuna" SBDN.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The SKX hands are way too small for it too


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

So I started my watch journey a few years ago with Seiko. Since then, my taste in watch sizes have been shrinking. I remember rocking a giant Seiko Astron GPS and Spring Drive Tunas back in the days. I pretty much only wear my Rolex Daytona C daily now which is 38mm with crown guards that make it 40mm on paper. I just bought a new Solar PADI Tuna SNE499 as a beater for when I go to the range where the wrist is exposed to constant sudden shock or if I have some dumb handiwork to do. I have to say, Seikos are still HUGE!! Still lovin' it as a beater, though.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice, I would try it on a stainless steel bracelet or a black strap, as for me I found that the OEM blue strap was too much blue with my Srpa83 and it might also help make the watch look smaller









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

Morning !


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Solar Tuna with Original Golden Tuna...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

For a size comparison.... Emperor, Golden, and Solar


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

This pic has made me pull the trigger. Thank you!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Looks like they took the best elements of the Emperor & Golden, combined them, and the Solar was the result. Looks great in my humble opinion.



Archangel FX said:


> For a size comparison.... Emperor, Golden, and Solar
> 
> View attachment 13289785


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

My thoughs exactly. A DLC shroud that WILL be made by yobokies will make it perfect.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Can't wait to get it, preordered it months ago!!!!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Does anyone know if the SNE497 in SS is a real model or just an internet mock-up floating around?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Does anyone know if the SNE497 in SS is a real model or just an internet mock-up floating around?


Yours for €495;
https://www.relojesdemoda.com/product_info.php/seiko-watch-prospex-sne497p1-p-91662


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Does anyone know if the SNE497 in SS is a real model or just an internet mock-up floating around?


repost (not my picture pls ignore price).


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Got mine in today , loving the black / gold and is making me want the Golden Tuna reissue now .......


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

For those that love the Golden Tuna...... Seiko got it right with this solar issue!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

SBDN028 arrived today, SNE098 will be here in a couple days, I only plan to keep one but want them both in my hands to decide. Heres the SBDN028.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Coaxed me out of watch-buying semi-retirement.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Nobody seems to have noticed/commented yet on the SNE498 bezel markings (including the lumed ones) being 3D structures inside the translucent bezel material?


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Unbearable lite-ness


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

What kind of boxes are you guys getting with your SNE498P1? Plain old white Seiko boxes or these sexy ones:

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/product_info.php/seiko-watch-prospex-sne498p1-p-91663?language=en

?

Any one of you bought one from Mimo's jewellery?


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

WHY WON'T YOU COME!?!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm starting to hate this watch now, soon everyone in the world has one but me.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

therion said:


> What kind of boxes are you guys getting with your SNE498P1? Plain old white Seiko boxes or these sexy ones:
> 
> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/product_info.php/seiko-watch-prospex-sne498p1-p-91663?language=en
> 
> ...


I bought from Mimo's.... it looks like this >>>


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I did!


therion said:


> What kind of boxes are you guys getting with your SNE498P1? Plain old white Seiko boxes or these sexy ones:
> 
> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/product_info.php/seiko-watch-prospex-sne498p1-p-91663?language=en
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Anyway, I'm debating whether to wear this watch to work when (if...) I do receive it.
The reasons for that is
1. I'd like to spend some quality time with it since I'm at work for most of my awake hours after all.
2. I work outside and there is a LOT of sun for it to lap up.
3. I wear a G-Shock 5600 which is great, but not a watch I'm particularly passionate about, additionally it gains about one second a day which is pretty bad for a quartz.
4. I want to wear my SKX on my leisure time, I cannot abandon it and I won't let it run down!

The reasons against are that it will get dusty, it will be banged into all sorts of things, it will get soaked in sweat and sunscreen (kryptonite to SOLAR watches no doubt!), scratched and generally abused. I'm very careful with the watches I like (my SKX) and so I fear I will be upset quite a few times as the poor TiN Tuna gets demolished. It's an expensive piece @ $550, so not exactly a beater watch.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> I bought from Mimo's.... it looks like this >>>
> 
> View attachment 13296075


Thank you! I'm not a box freak, but that EU seller's box looks really nice.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

What am I missing here? This watch has a 200.00 premium over the other solar tunas because the indices, (not sure about the handset, I'm not going to look at the photos again) and the bezel look like a "real tuna"? 

Maybe it's the I love the watch so much I'm not going to wear it because , "I don't want to hurt it" syndrome, then buy 2! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Tickstart said:


> Anyway, I'm debating whether to wear this watch to work when (if...) I do receive it.
> The reasons for that is
> 1. I'd like to spend some quality time with it since I'm at work for most of my awake hours after all.
> 2. I work outside and there is a LOT of sun for it to lap up.
> ...


Dude, you have way too much time...We all know by now that you have overpaid for your watch and that you have named it TiN ( whatever the #€&@ that means). Now grow a pair and wait like a man for it to come. Or cancel the bloody pre-order (yes, you can do that) and get one from someone else already. And then put it in a safe, so it stays nice and clean, like a Tuna should be.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Slm643 said:


> What am I missing here? This watch has a 200.00 premium over the other solar tunas because the indices, (not sure about the handset, I'm not going to look at the photos again) and the bezel look like a "real tuna"?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


This watch is like 292$ at Mimo's, how is it 200$ more expensive?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

therion said:


> This watch is like 292$ at Mimo's, how is it 200$ more expensive?


In Tickstarts post it says 550.00....
I was just looking at SeiyaJapan at the other solar tunas prices... 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

therion said:


> This watch is like 292$ at Mimo's, how is it 200$ more expensive?


How is it $292? I see $450 less 25% discount. = $334

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> therion said:
> 
> 
> > This watch is like 292$ at Mimo's, how is it 200$ more expensive?
> ...


Discount code Rob35 at checkout, its $292 to your door, mine arrives tomorrow, but I wasnt telling everybody how cheap you can get them in case I flipped it! Sorry guys, i been holding out on you.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

If I like the SNE498 I'm probably buying the 499 as well! Sub-$300, I cant pass it up.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

Think Harold will do it?


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on Mimo's- too good a deal to pass up. This will let me think about the 40th anniversary tuna more carefully. It will also keep my company while my SBBN-015 is being fixed.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I wish i knew that code 3 weeks ago.


Howa said:


> Discount code Rob35 at checkout, its $292 to your door, mine arrives tomorrow, but I wasnt telling everybody how cheap you can get them in case I flipped it! Sorry guys, i been holding out on you.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

When I was browsing Mimos selection I saw other Seiko watches with a 35% discount code of Seik35. So I tried that on my solar tuna and it also worked, felt all smug about it too but now I see its a regular thing


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

American prices are ridiculous.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I wish i knew that code 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Don't feel bad. My PADI Turtle arrived the day that eBay decided to offer their 15% off code. I bought it two days earlier. The $50 extra bucks I paid are gone in the wind like Kaiser Soze.

I like the PADI Samurai but this PADI Solar Tuna is making me rethink that idea. Even the Golden Solar Tuna looks good and I haven't had a gold accented watch for over twenty years.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Don't feel bad. My PADI Turtle arrived the day that eBay decided to offer their 15% off code. I bought it two days earlier. The $50 extra bucks I paid are gone in the wind like Kaiser Soze.
> 
> I like the PADI Samurai but this PADI Solar Tuna is making me rethink that idea. Even the Golden Solar Tuna looks good and I haven't had a gold accented watch for over twenty years.


You better get it new now then, cause the price will double when it starts getting flipped!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevepodraza (Dec 8, 2008)

so can anyone say if my sbbn031 tuna is that much better than the new SNE498 solar tuna? I currently have the SBBN031 and now I am consider selling it , maybe. I do love the 031!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Not me but I would never tell anyone "mine is better" or "that's not a real whatever" when I got My first shrouded Seiko diver I was so proud.. Then I posted on a thread and got thrashed cause it wasn't a real whatever... I learned a lesson, only you can decide what your watch is worth, that and who wants to buy it. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Stevepodraza said:


> so can anyone say if my sbbn031 tuna is that much better than the new SNE498 solar tuna? I currently have the SBBN031 and now I am consider selling it , maybe. I do love the 031!


The 031 has a better case construction, better WR, better lume, better movement, and a nice bracelet

If it is that much better than the 498 is up to you. I've owned the 017,031, Darth, Monster Tuna, and Spring Drive Tuna. The only one i liked more than the 498 is the Spring Drive Tuna. Why? Just cause......thats how i feel about it.

Enjoy your decision making.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

I’m really curious about the 498. I have seriously been considering the 40th anniversary gold tuna. Maybe the 498 and an aftermarket DLC shroud will scratch that itch.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I received sne498. Bezel action sucks as usual Seiko, crown wobbles a lot. Watch is gorgeous and shroud does not feel like plastic, it is a keeper.


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

Howa said:


> Discount code Rob35 at checkout, its $292 to your door, mine arrives tomorrow, but I wasnt telling everybody how cheap you can get them in case I flipped it! Sorry guys, i been holding out on you.


Couldn't pass this up! Thanks for sharing. Ordered today and already shipped.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> I bought from Mimo's.... it looks like this >>>
> 
> View attachment 13296075


Interesting. I bought mine from Mimo's as well but the box is different.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Slm643 said:


> Not me but I would never tell anyone "mine is better" or "that's not a real whatever" when I got My first shrouded Seiko diver I was so proud.. Then I posted on a thread and got thrashed cause it wasn't a real whatever... I learned a lesson, only you can decide what your watch is worth, that and who wants to buy it.


Toughen up and get used to it, there's a lot of that on this forum.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Back at work on a (butchered) green NATO for a change.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

6R15 said:


> Toughen up and get used to it, there's a lot of that on this forum.


Got that part all worked out pretty quickly, thanks for the advice though!

Hey have you seen this? I'm kinda digging it...









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I'd be concerned if the crown wasn't at least in part detached from the movement. Meaning, "crown wobble" doesn't worry me in the slightest. It means the crown is free to engage with the threads properly without >binding or putting strain< on the crown stem.
I could be wrong though, it's happened a few times.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Back at work on a (butchered) green NATO for a change.
> 
> View attachment 13298941


Like it, still waiting for mine :-(


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13299589
> View attachment 13299593


What kind of activity are you doing?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> What kind of activity are you doing?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow, are you a crew member, pilot? Amazing! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

SAR Tech Crew (WinchOp).



Slm643 said:


> Wow, are you a crew member, pilot? Amazing!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> SAR Tech Crew (WinchOp).


Needless to say , admire your dedication.|>|>


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

You have an awesome job, enjoy!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Between the SNE498 (Golden Solar) and the SNE499 (PADI), which one has the most takers here? 


I like the PADI but it appears the shroud and band are two different colors and I already have the PADI Turtle even though the PADI Samurai is calling my name. I'm not sure how much I'd like the gold colored accents on the 498. Would it be a better move to get the Solar homage to the original Golden Tuna or get the PADI with a bit of color?

Yeah I like blue and red a lot.


***Edit***
I do like blue and red but the more I look at the PADI version I think it may be just a bit too much blue.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Between the SNE498 (Golden Solar) and the SNE499 (PADI), which one has the most takers here?
> 
> I like the PADI but it appears the shroud and band are two different colors and I already have the PADI Turtle even though the PADI Samurai is calling my name. I'm not sure how much I'd like the gold colored accents on the 498. Would it be a better move to get the Solar homage to the original Golden Tuna or get the PADI with a bit of color?
> 
> Yeah I like blue and red a lot.


I'm still wondering why they didn't color the hands and indices golden to match the bezel? That's just wrong...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> I'm still wondering why they didn't color the hands and indices golden to match the bezel? That's just wrong...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I believe the original Golden Tuna had silver hands just like this one.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I believe the original Golden Tuna had silver hands just like this one.


That's correct. It also had white marks on the chapter ring, but the seconds hand on the original Golden Tuna was white, where as the solar is gold.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I got that but silver and gold is for Christmas decorations and wrapping paper... Hahaha. It's a aesthetic mistake gold trimmed handset and indices is more balanced. Imho.... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The PADI hands are covered in red laquer while the TiN Tuna hands are beautifully brushed. No vulgar PADI for me.


----------



## Yellafella (Jun 30, 2018)

Putting my lite solar to use on a chilly morning fishing. Picked this one up from a great member on this forum 🙂 .


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Yellafella said:


> Putting my lite solar to use on a chilly morning fishing. Picked this one up from a great member on this forum &#55357;&#56898; .


What strap is that? Looks good.


----------



## Yellafella (Jun 30, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> What strap is that? Looks good.


Hi, while I didn't purchase the strap personally, I understand it's a Zuludiver Bonetto Cinturini 284 Italian rubber strap... after some inital searching it's the following: https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-284-watch-strap.php (Still holds the scent too).


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> I got that but* silver and gold *is for Christmas decorations and wrapping paper... Hahaha. It's a aesthetic mistake gold trimmed handset and indices is more balanced. Imho....
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot. LOL.

Now this song will be in my head for the rest of the day. So I figure I'll share it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I have a Seiko Srp583 withe the same gold, white and black color scheme, I wish they would have trimmed the day/date window in gold, but they didn't, the handset and indices are though, sometimes I think they could have done the logo & the "X & the info below it" also. Oh well nothing is perfect, at least the day/date wheel matches the dial! The solar 498 came so close I almost bought it! 


Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

More pix...


----------



## chenpofu (Feb 21, 2015)

This just arrived


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

chenpofu said:


> This just arrived
> 
> View attachment 13304027


Nice! That's the SNE497P1, right? I went back and forth for so long between that and the SBDN049. Ended up picking up the Golden SNE498 because the price was to good to pass up.... and... The SBDN049. We'll see what stays.

Can you post a couple more pics of out? Not a lot of shots online that I could find. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chenpofu (Feb 21, 2015)

Falconett said:


> Nice! That's the SNE497P1, right? I went back and forth for so long between that and the SBDN049. Ended up picking up the Golden SNE498 because the price was to good to pass up.... and... The SBDN049. We'll see what stays.
> 
> Can you post a couple more pics of out? Not a lot of shots online that I could find. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, this is the SNE497. I have been thinking about getting a SBBN015 or a SBBN017 for a few years now but never did for one reason or another. Don't really dig the hands on the new 300m tuna. When I saw this it seems like a good lower cost alternative to give tuna a shot. SBDN solar divers are nice but I did not get one because I wanted the more traditional tuna look.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Can't wait for the shroud and strap to be available for purchase. I have the PADI and think the blue parts are meh. Here's a quick Photoshop to show what I want my solar Tuna to look like:









With the black strap but keeping the blue shroud:


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

I might buy a second just to do the swap since the gold + navy blue look pretty cool too. Another Photoshop:


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

chenpofu said:


> This just arrived
> 
> View attachment 13304027


Looks great! Yes, more pics please, especially the clasp. Does the bracelet taper? I wish this one was released in the states, I like it the best. Where did you order from?


----------



## Wookie (Jun 19, 2013)

Just picked mine up in Brisbane, Australia!


----------



## chenpofu (Feb 21, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> Looks great! Yes, more pics please, especially the clasp. Does the bracelet taper? I wish this one was released in the states, I like it the best. Where did you order from?


Yes it tapers a bit, to 20 mm I think but had not measured it. The clasp seems to be the same one used on the turtle. I bought it from a seller in Hong Kong.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Grey NATO today


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I think mine will be here tomorrow or on Tuesday. Can't remember the last time I was so excited about a watch 

That SNE497 would look just like SBBN031 if it had an SS shroud. If not even better. I might pull the trigger on that one too and have two great watches for less money than the SBBN033.


----------



## chenpofu (Feb 21, 2015)

therion said:


> I think mine will be here tomorrow or on Tuesday. Can't remember the last time I was so excited about a watch
> 
> That SNE497 would look just like SBBN031 if it had an SS shroud. If not even better. I might pull the trigger on that one too and have two great watches for less money than the SBBN033.


Yeah I would definitely in line to buy an aftermarket SS (or titanium) shroud for SNE497 if someone makes one.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I just saw a commercial for Denzel Washington's new movie, the Equilizer 2....I swear I saw the new Seiko digital on his wrist... Not 100% positive though... Second look I think maybe a Suunto..

Sorry for the false alarm.. 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauf2947 (Mar 30, 2013)

Enjoying my new Digi-Tuna which is very comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> I just saw a commercial for Denzel Washington's new movie, the Equilizer 2....I swear I saw the new Seiko digital on his wrist... Not 100% positive though... Second look I think maybe a Suunto..
> 
> Sorry for the false alarm..
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


If it's anything like his first movie, it will be a Suunto Core, not Seiko.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*A couple more comparisons with the Solar Tuna...







*


----------



## chenpofu (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you for posting this. Does the mm300 tuna wear noticeably bigger and taller than the solar tuna?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

chenpofu said:


> Thank you for posting this. Does the mm300 tuna wear noticeably bigger and taller than the solar tuna?


 The MM300 tuna is a little taller, but it does not wear noticeably taller.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Wookie said:


> Just picked mine up in Brisbane, Australia!
> View attachment 13304317
> View attachment 13304317
> View attachment 13304319
> View attachment 13304319


I am using your post since the pictures show off the bezel very well in the sunlight.

That bezel looks as if it is filled in with epoxy resin. It seems rough, is it? I know the bezel markers have depth to them but it would seem the bezel material could have been polished better/smoother. Does it appear that rough in real life?

Please don't get me wrong. I like this watch but Seiko's choice for bezel material seems odd.

For those who already have this watch and can answer these questions, I'd be appreciative.

I've decided against the PADI and am considering the Golden version.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I am using your post since the pictures show off the bezel very well in the sunlight.
> 
> That bezel looks as if it is filled in with epoxy resin. It seems rough, is it? I know the bezel markers have depth to them but it would seem the bezel material could have been polished better/smoother. Does it appear that rough in real life?
> 
> ...


 The bezel is smooth to the touch, but does have a matte like finish. The construction, with the 3-D lettering goes back to the original golden tunas and 1000m tunas.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Archangel FX said:


> The bezel is smooth to the touch, but does have a matte like finish. The construction, with the 3-D lettering goes back to the original golden tunas and 1000m tunas.


Thanks. Now if only my upstairs HVAC had not crapped out earlier this month and cost me 6K. That Golden one would be mine. o|


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Thanks. Now if only my upstairs HVAC had not crapped out earlier this month and cost me 6K. That Golden one would be mine. o|


Screw it! I'm joining the club LOL. The SNE498 was ordered. I'll see how it is when I get it. Nice that it is coming from an AD. First, shrouded, black cased, and gold accented watch. At least it'll be a watch I don't have to wind up and set the time and date every time I wear it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dont remember if i posted this but this is the TiN Tuna with a 40.5mm and 42mm watch. Really not much difference on the wrist









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Interesting how there's like only 2 people total who have the PADI Solar Tunas. The golden/black seems to be the forum favorite.

Does anyone have any chapter ring alignment issues? Mine seems to be actually aligned. This is the first Seiko I've had in a long time that has aligned chapter rings + hands.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13307071


Love the weave on that nato , different 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Roadking1102 said:


> Love the weave on that nato , different
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Timefactors - great quality.
Timefactors 2014 NATO Strap


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

6R15 said:


> Interesting how there's like only 2 people total who have the PADI Solar Tunas. The golden/black seems to be the forum favorite.
> 
> Does anyone have any chapter ring alignment issues? Mine seems to be actually aligned. This is the first Seiko I've had in a long time that has aligned chapter rings + hands.
> 
> View attachment 13306721


The PADI initially looks great. but then I noticed there is too much blue (and I love blue and red watches) and the blue from the shroud and strap don't match, at least in photos. The member who posted the photoshop mock up of the PADI with a black shroud (or SS) had it right. It wold have looked much better.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm liking the digital Tuna more than I thought b-)


----------



## Alan From New York (May 5, 2006)

My 001 arrived this morning and I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Archangel FX said:


> For a size comparison.... Emperor, Golden, and Solar
> 
> View attachment 13289785


Wowza.

Between this single shot, and the coupon for Mimos... sold. Just placed my order.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

It's here, I love it


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Received the SBEP005 yesterday, not sure about the negative display though especially after a Turtle and Samurai .


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Pooch has smelled something fishy, but got bored quickly at the photoshoot set


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Got my digital Tuna today and like Tramline I'm not totally sold on the negative display yet.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

This thread is growing very fast!

My 2:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

T3C said:


> This thread is growing very fast!
> 
> My 2:
> 
> ...


How do you like the field/land tuna, how does it line up as far as the dial is concerned?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The TiN Tuna seems to be a hit, with people on youtube as well. I do indeed have great taste. This and the SKX will be the only two SEIKOs I own, once I get it of course.. =)


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Here's some Solar PADI love because you guys are infatuated with the gold one >:|


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

The closest I can get to macro on my smartphone without digital zoom


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

6R15 said:


> The closest I can get to macro on my smartphone without digital zoom
> 
> View attachment 13312033
> 
> ...


Absolutely nothing wrong with blue and red. I went Golden since I already have a PADI Turtle and that Samurai PADI is still calling my name.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> How do you like the field/land tuna, how does it line up as far as the dial is concerned?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Not as much as I thought I would. And the dial is the culprit here, or more specifically the dial/hand combination. My eyes are growing old and light on light really doesnt work for me. Have a Citizen NY0090-09W ... same. They are both not too legible unaided. Seiko should have done what lum tec did with their B30 bronze. But a luminous dial that is also solar ... that would be a first.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm still staring out the window at the mailbox, waiting for my Golden Solar from Mimo's to arrive. 

He did tell me that it's taking a few days to get shipments out the door due to all the orders coming in from the website. I'm curious as to how busy Random Rob and Bruce Williams made that store.


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

Got my Golden Solar yesterday. It’s amazing. I was thinking about getting the Golden Tuna reissue in September, but couldn’t pass up the deal that Mimo’s offered. May just leave it in the box for a while until I decide what to do. It should be easy to flip.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Rocat said:


> I'm still staring out the window at the mailbox, waiting for my Golden Solar from Mimo's to arrive.
> 
> He did tell me that it's taking a few days to get shipments out the door due to all the orders coming in from the website. I'm curious as to how busy Random Rob and Bruce Williams made that store.
> 
> View attachment 13312723


I think @tickstart gets the credit

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## berserkkw (Jan 29, 2013)

My golden Ti Tuna has misaligned bezel, hour hand is also misaligned.. where minute hand at 60, hour hand still in the previous hour.. seconds hand seems to be aligned though..


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

berserkkw said:


> My golden Ti Tuna has misaligned bezel, hour hand is also misaligned.. where minute hand at 60, hour hand still in the previous hour.. seconds hand seems to be aligned though..


Welcome to the wonderful world of Seiko QC.. This is the new normal now. Take it as a sign that you have a genuine Seiko.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Some lume delight


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Size comparison to the Turtle and Baby Tuna


The watch is much thinner and lightweight, maybe a bit too much for my taste. 
My wife says it looks cheap, especially the crown and the shroud. I don't care of course, but it's good to hear an impartial opinion.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

therion said:


> Size comparison to the Turtle and Baby Tuna
> 
> 
> The watch is much thinner and lightweight, maybe a bit too much for my taste.
> My wife says it looks cheap, especially the crown and the shroud. I don't care of course, but it's good to hear an impartial opinion.


If I considered my wife's impartial opinion about any of my watches I wouldn't have any. She would be rather pleased with that.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This picture wowed me today









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

You guys have both wives AND a TiN Tuna?

Well, at least I have enough envy to last me a while +_+


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

seiko singapore's utube promo for solar tuna.

seiko taiwan's utube promo for 'save the ocean'. but she's wearing the solar tuna rather than 'save the ocean' watches.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

SEIKO makes such cheesy vids


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

They did manage to send the watch in a wrong box, I got the Save the ocean box..


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

therion said:


> They did manage to send the watch in a wrong box, I got the Save the ocean box..


Score! I bet you can sell it for $$$ in 50 years


----------



## Khadgar (Sep 13, 2010)

I ordered both SPEB001 and 005 an I was sure that I'll stick with 001. But it looks like that I'm gonna stick with 005.


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

My sne498p1 is like a flashlight


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Borealis straps all around.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Borealis straps are the most comfortable and THE best value straps by far. And they look great on every single Seiko diver.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

ffnc1020 said:


> Score! I bet you can sell it for $$$ in 50 years


Can't wait


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> Borealis straps all around.


Apart from the bracelet ;-)

Just pulling your leg, they look good. Do I spy a black buckle from Isofrane? I've tried both Borealis and Isofrane straps and I've found I much prefer the Borealis - more comfortable for me. I've swapped the black buckle from my vanilla-stinking Iso onto the Borealis on my SUN023.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anyone else also find this watch to feel a bit cheap? I'll probably be considered a heretic for even thinking such dirty thoughts, but my Baby Tuna, Turtle and heck, even the SKX007 feel like better made watches.. Maybe it's the plastic shroud, or the plasticky feeling crown.. dunno.. It looks great, but it feels a bit underwhelming..It's a bit overpriced, I think.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> korgath_of_barbaria said:
> 
> 
> > Borealis straps all around.
> ...


Hehe. Yup, I like the Tunas bracelet and keep it as is for variety. The black buckle is from toxicnatos.com, they have them in 20mm and 22mm. Bought one to try it out since it was very cheap, pretty much a copy of the Borealis unit just in black and no logo. Wish I bought more as they are currently sold out of the 22mm so Im stuck with the stainless until its back in stock. The ISO buckle would work the same I bet but putting a $50 buckle on a $25 strap kinda defeats the purpose of getting a $25 strap. Even though its the best $25 ISO clone you can buy 😄


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

therion said:


> Does anyone else also find this watch to feel a bit cheap? I'll probably be considered a heretic for even thinking such dirty thoughts, but my Baby Tuna, Turtle and heck, even the SKX007 feel like better made watches.. Maybe it's the plastic shroud, or the plasticky feeling crown.. dunno.. It looks great, but it feels a bit underwhelming..It's a bit overpriced, I think.


@$550 yes it's definitely overpriced but wth, it'd probably be as expensive to ship it from the US over here. Which US companies never offer to do anyway. So just pay up.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Tickstart said:


> @$550 yes it's definitely overpriced but wth, it'd probably be as expensive to ship it from the US over here. Which US companies never offer to do anyway. So just pay up.


I'd like to meet the idiot who has paid 550$ for this watch. Just to take a picture to set my kids an example what will become of them if they don't study hard and spend too much time staring at TV and other screens.

Again, you can buy this watch from Mimo's jewellery, it's 292$ and they charge 45$ for shipping to the EU.

I have the watch, it's been in my collection since Tuesday. I also did not pay 550$ like some retard. Nowhere near 550.

I'm just saying that this watch feels a bit cheap. There's no way you can comment on that, since you still don't have it.

It feels like those analog G shocks, simply too lightweight for a Seiko diver. That is of course my opinion, I'm not trying to crap on anyone's parade. It does look awesome though.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Strong words. Take one of these and b-r-e-a-t-h-e. You'll be just fine.











therion said:


> I'd like to meet the idiot who has paid 550$ for this watch. Just to take a picture to set my kids an example what will become of them if they don't study hard and spend too much time staring at TV and other screens.
> 
> Again, you can buy this watch from Mimo's jewellery, it's 292$ and they charge 45$ for shipping to the EU.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I didn't question your opinion about the watch at all.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

For the guy who said you couldn't use this for watersports - SBEP001 on kayaking duty.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

When I first heard about the Digital Tuna I said “nah, not for me” but over the weeks my attitude changed until I now own a SBEP005. Although I still prefer some of my G Shocks the Seiko is a heck of a watch that not only looks great but is well water resistant.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

therion said:


> I'd like to meet the idiot who has paid 550$ for this watch. Just to take a picture to set my kids an example what will become of them if they don't study hard and spend too much time staring at TV and other screens.
> 
> Again, you can buy this watch from Mimo's jewellery, it's 292$ and they charge 45$ for shipping to the EU.
> 
> ...


lol, strong words for someone who overpaid $100 from MSRP. I'd like to hear what you think of me for paying $21k for a $12,400 MSRP Rolex Daytona from DavidSW.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> For the guy who said you couldn't use this for watersports - SBEP001 on kayaking duty.
> 
> View attachment 13323733


So who was the moron that said that? I've had mine at the bottom of a 10' pool many times.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

On another thread, he claimed that water on the crystal would make it unreadable. Bell end.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/digital-watch-4746691.html
#6



59yukon01 said:


> So who was the moron that said that? I've had mine at the bottom of a 10' pool many times.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are the model numbers,,, Please, I'm begging you!

I need the one with the gold colored handset! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Fantastic watch for its price...


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> What are the model numbers,,, Please, I'm begging you!
> 
> I need the one with the gold colored handset!
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


It's SBDN028, sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> What are the model numbers,,, Please, I'm begging you!
> 
> I need the one with the gold colored handset!
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Looks like SPRC44 handset on an SNE498 to me... 
I see its the limited edition... but it looks like the SNE498 could be modded if the handset would fit the movement.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> Looks like SPRC44 handset on an SNE498 to me...
> I see its the limited edition... but it looks like the SNE498 could be modded if the handset would fit the movement.


Besides handset, bezel insert, dial as well as shroud are also different. Case lugs seem different too - the 028's are highly polished.

They look same same but different

PS - crown too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

T3C said:


> Besides handset, bezel insert, dial as well as shroud are also different. Case lugs seem different too - the 028's are highly polished.
> 
> They look same same but different
> 
> ...


Ah... thank you. I'm new to the baby-tuna world.;-)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Just arrived from Mimo's. I did mod it a bit. Shiny metal keepers are not for me. I replaced it with a keeper from another Seiko strap I had in my parts box. It fits just fine and the keeper does not move once the strap is on the wrist.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah I can't say I'm a fan of the go(a)ld keeper either. But it's just something I'll have to live with, since it's apostasy to modify a SEIKO watch.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Also the buckle is too big.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Tickstart said:


> Also the buckle is too big.


Just buy the strap from the SBDB009 / SBDB013


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Earlier today, the wife commented on how she dug my Lowercase Fieldmaster - so there was no way I could claim that the gold guy in today's mail was the same watch. 
If I decide to keep only one, it'll be a tough decision. They're both 200m, and the thinness of the JDM Fieldmaster is noticeable. And I have a ton more 20mm straps.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Those Fieldmasters are creeping up on me... I'm going to have to crack open the wallet... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TiN tuna









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TiN tuna doing a field master impression









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

What does TiN stand for, sorry for the ignorance... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

*Ti*tanium *N*itride, It's what (presumably) the gold coloring is from. I thought there was only one person trying to make TiN tuna stick though


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Hehe, guilty as charged. But now it's common parlance!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The TiN Tuna is sometimes called the Nitrider.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

That was a mistake I'll never forgive myself for... ... Looking at tuna shrouded monster baby tuna oh never mind 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry for my outburst a couple of pages ago. It was one of those days when I should stay away from all the stuff that gets me excited.

Still not feeling the Solar Tuna, I think I'll just pack it up and send it back. I simply can't bond with all that plastic..


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I don’t get all the complaints about the plastic shroud. This is a $300 watch. The slimness of the solar quartz V157 movement and the lightness of the plastic shroud are what make this watch more wearable compared to the traditional Seiko Tuna. I’m personally fine with the plastic shroud and it’s probably way cheaper and easier to replace if it gets a bad scratch. Doesn’t look cheap in my eyes. I’m fighting the urge to buy the SNE499 as I think it’s such an awesome watch, but I already have too many watches.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

therion said:


> Sorry for my outburst a couple of pages ago. It was one of those days when I should stay away from all the stuff that gets me excited.
> 
> Still not feeling the Solar Tuna, I think I'll just pack it up and send it back. I simply can't bond with all that plastic..


It is a plastic shroud but not typical plastic. More like the advanced ploymers of the Master of G series.

But if you just didnt like the overall lack of heft, not much can be done about it.

To me it doesnt feel cheap. But if you arent feeling it, send it back. No need to keep something based on how someone else thinks you should feel about it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I keep talking myself out of getting the SNE498, especially since I've got a SBBN015, and recently got a DigiTuna. 

That being said another cool looking well built zero maintenance watch........well what's not to like.

One thing I liked about the DigiTuna is the rubber strap was just the right length for me.

If anybody has both can you tell me if they are the same length?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> One thing I liked about the DigiTuna is the rubber strap was just the right length for me.
> 
> If anybody has both can you tell me if they are the same length?


They are the same length


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

where is the SNE497 available?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

milkham said:


> where is the SNE497 available?


https://www.relojesdemoda.com/product_info.php/seiko-watch-prospex-sne497p1-p-91662


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Found it here also

https://www.watch.co.uk/seiko-prospex-sea-black-silver-solar-powered-diver-with-date-sne497p1.htm


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> They are the same length
> 
> View attachment 13327487


Excellent....Thank you!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Again today the Golden Solar Tuna















A few others taken over the past two days.


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Now to figure out a strap


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm in the same boat so please share your ideas!


YoureTerrific said:


> Now to figure out a strap


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm in the same boat so please share your ideas!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Maybe a black NATO. This is a 20mm. I don't currently own a 22.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Golden Tunas ... remind me of the SSBS018 that I never had










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Can't you see it already comes with a strap?! A luxurious one at that, a new one of those is like $90, very exclusive.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Besides, if you swap it out the watch will no longer be stock, e.g worthless.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Best $292 I ever spent.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Howa said:


> Best $292 I ever spent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that color. What's the strap and color name?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

YoureTerrific said:


> Maybe a black NATO. This is a 20mm. I don't currently own a 22.


I have a few different Nato straps around and took a few quick unedited shots. These were taken next to window with bright indirect light so the colors are a little washed out, but you get the idea.

The orange strap is a Barton Silicone strap. I like it a lot but not in Orange. I actually like the OEM strap as well but not the wave vent style. I want that material in a flat style, not flat vent, just flat.

The leather strap is a BandR bands vintage leather, nice quality, but not for this watch.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> I have a few different Nato straps around and took a few quick unedited shots. These were taken next to window with bright indirect light so the colors are a little washed out, but you get the idea.
> 
> The orange strap is a Barton Silicone strap. I like it a lot but not in Orange. I actually like the OEM strap as well but not the wave vent style. I want that material in a flat style, not flat vent, just flat.
> 
> ...


Except for maybe the blue, the natos suit the watch well. Agree that the leather is not for this watch.

Great combos


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Do NOT buy this watch if you intend to keep it in mint condition!!*

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/do-not-buy-solar-tuna-if-youre-looking-beater-4753583.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seems rather reactionary in response. It sucks that happened to you. But condemning the whole production line seems a bit extreme. 

Is the watch functionality okay otherwise? It's probably the solar cell that cracked. That seems like it should be a warrantable issue. Maybe not. 

Hope this works out for you. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

beefyt said:


> Earlier today, the wife commented on how she dug my Lowercase Fieldmaster - so there was no way I could claim that the gold guy in today's mail was the same watch.
> If I decide to keep only one, it'll be a tough decision. They're both 200m, and the thinness of the JDM Fieldmaster is noticeable. And I have a ton more 20mm straps.


So the lug width is 20mm on the Fieldmaster? It isn't listed where I want to purchase it..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

6R15 said:


> *Do NOT buy this watch if you intend to keep it in mint condition!!*
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/do-not-buy-solar-tuna-if-youre-looking-beater-4753583.html


Come on. Knock off the alarmist diatribe. Is it really necessary? I think we can all agree that what happened to your watch sucks big time and we all feel your disappointment and frustration. But it's also a freak incident. Shouting from the rooftops is not necessary.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm glad he notified us, and I didn't see anyone on the roof, all the information we can get makes for a informed decision.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Swapped on OD Green nato onto the SNE498 today after seeing Valuewatchguy's post... it really works.
I had been pondering options to get rid of the gold tone buckle and keeper, thanks for the idea.

And 6R15... that sucks. What does your dealer say about warranty replacement/repair? That seems like it should be a warranty issue.


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

I replaced the plastic shroud with a DLC coated SS shroud from yobokies and man this watch went from feeling semi cheap to feeling so solid with the extra weight

With the plastic shroud:








With the metal shroud:




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

natrmrz said:


> I replaced the plastic shroud with a DLC coated SS shroud from yobokies and man this watch went from feeling semi cheap to feeling so solid with the extra weight
> 
> With the plastic shroud:
> View attachment 13332803
> ...


I want this!
It's fantastic, what a great winner from Seiko.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

@natrmrz : You have a winner there! God it looks amazing!

I've already dropped him an email  

How much was the shroud?


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

therion said:


> @natrmrz : You have a winner there! God it looks amazing!
> 
> I've already dropped him an email
> 
> How much was the shroud?


$105 shipped!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is a little better shot on the Khaki color seatbelt nato from Cincy Strap Works


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Wrist shot porfavor ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Wrist shot porfavor ;-)


Here is a quick shot that hopefully gives you a perspective of size. I have a 7.25 wrist.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

natrmrz said:


> I replaced the plastic shroud with a DLC coated SS shroud from yobokies and man this watch went from feeling semi cheap to feeling so solid with the extra weight
> 
> With the plastic shroud:
> View attachment 13332803
> ...


Wow, that looks really nice. He is making it already? I was hoping he can make one that is matte or bead blast like the original.


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> Wow, that looks really nice. He is making it already? I was hoping he can make one that is matte or bead blast like the original.


When I inquired about a SS shroud, he pointed me in the direction of those he already had produced for previous solar tuna models

https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-...-solar-tuna-shrouds-4297346.html#post41463162

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

natrmrz said:


> When I inquired about a SS shroud, he pointed me in the direction of those he already had produced for previous solar tuna models
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-...-solar-tuna-shrouds-4297346.html#post41463162
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I asked about the sbdn028 shroud earlier in this thread and someone told me the diameter is different therefore it would not fit. Do you mind measuring the outer diameter of Harold's shroud? Thanks!


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

I emailed Harold about this a week or two ago and he told me that he hadn’t come across any of the new solar tunas yet. So it’s interesting that the current shrouds fit.

Joel


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> I asked about the sbdn028 shroud earlier in this thread and someone told me the diameter is different therefore it would not fit. Do you mind measuring the outer diameter of Harold's shroud? Thanks!


my calipers say 45.3 mm

Harold's shroud fits like a glove on the SNE498. snaps perfectly into place just like the plastic shroud


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is a little better shot on the Khaki color seatbelt nato from Cincy Strap Works
> 
> View attachment 13333099


Yep, that's a good combo. Really like the Cincy seatbelts.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

natrmrz said:


> When I inquired about a SS shroud, he pointed me in the direction of those he already had produced for previous solar tuna models
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-...-solar-tuna-shrouds-4297346.html#post41463162
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the same reply from Harold today.

Is it complicated to mount on the watch?

It makes it look like a real Marine master Tuna, so worth every penny I suppose.

The SNE497 would look even more like a "proper" Tuna with that non DLC stainless steel shroud.

I was going to send mine back today, but after seeing this it's a keeper


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is a quick shot that hopefully gives you a perspective of size. I have a 7.25 wrist.
> 
> View attachment 13333175


STOP EVERYTHING I NEED THIS NOWWWWWW


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Seppia said:


> STOP EVERYTHING I NEED THIS NOWWWWWW


Resistance is futile


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

natrmrz said:


> my calipers say 45.3 mm
> 
> Harold's shroud fits like a glove on the SNE498. snaps perfectly into place just like the plastic shroud


Anyone know if this shroud would work on an SBDN049 Solar Tuna?

Harold wasn't sure as he hasn't tried it yet. I'm so tempted to try it. Hoping it will fit. Need to dig up the tech specs between SBDNxxx solar tuna and the newer SNExxx solars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

@natrmrz : I'd kindly ask you for a photo of the back side of the watch.

Are there any sharp edges?

100% fit?


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

FSC fieldmaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Anybody know of a seller that will ship the sne498 to Europe?
Thanks!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Seppia said:


> Anybody know of a seller that will ship the sne498 to Europe?
> Thanks!


https://www.watcho.co.uk/Watches/Se...ar-Divers-Black-Gold-Date-Watch-SNE498P1.html


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Mimo's jewellery ships to Europe. Shipping is 45$. Use the code BRUCE35 to get it down to 292$.

I got mine here with 2 year EU warranty:

https://m.uhrzeit.org/uhren/Seiko/Prospex/Prospex-Solar-Divers-Taucheruhr-SNE498P1.php

You can also get it here:

https://simpkinsjewellers.co.uk/seiko-prospex-solar-divers-watch-sne498p1


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Great Tuna!

Nice size, quite light, accurate movement, reliable, solid and the most important... at an honest price.
Really confortable |>

It's not tank built, I see it and do not believe who state this watch or its hardlex are weak! 1 case out of thousands doesn't mean anything

This is leaving to Hong Kong this afternoon to have a brushed stainless steel shroud installed, a nice flat sapphire 1:1 to the original fitted (blue ar) 
Its return is estimated in october :roll:


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> So the lug width is 20mm on the Fieldmaster? It isn't listed where I want to purchase it..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


yessir, 20mm


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

natrmrz said:


> When I inquired about a SS shroud, he pointed me in the direction of those he already had produced for previous solar tuna models
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-...-solar-tuna-shrouds-4297346.html#post41463162
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have an SNE498 on order and following this thread closely. Excited and that means (I'm speculating btw) shroud for SBDN Solar Tunas (SBDN021, 023, 025, 026, 028, 029) will fit SNE497/98/99! This will be my first tuna but is that the typical price for an aftermarket metal shroud? Seems a bit high for me...


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry double post


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> https://www.watcho.co.uk/Watches/Se...ar-Divers-Black-Gold-Date-Watch-SNE498P1.html


Thank you sir!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

therion said:


> Mimo's jewellery ships to Europe. Shipping is 45$. Use the code BRUCE35 to get it down to 292$.
> 
> I got mine here with 2 year EU warranty:
> 
> ...


And thanks a lot to you too


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A more subdued buckle and keeper - less is more.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Found some photos of SNE497 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.49804ed9vdipoW&id=573692095097


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

therion said:


> @natrmrz : I'd kindly ask you for a photo of the back side of the watch.
> 
> Are there any sharp edges?
> 
> 100% fit?












No sharp edges. Lemme put this to rest for all those who has reservations about Harold's shroud, for those who don't know better it could be perceived as an OEM part. Fits like the plastic shroud.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

therion said:


> I got the same reply from Harold today.
> 
> Is it complicated to mount on the watch?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call it complicated but def takes some force to pop off the plastic shroud. Yes IMO it is worth the $105 shroud which I had no problem paying that price considering I know what I'm getting when I buy from Harold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Still waiting.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

natrmrz said:


> I wouldn't call it complicated but def takes some force to pop off the plastic shroud. Yes IMO it is worth the $105 shroud which I had no problem paying that price considering I know what I'm getting when I buy from Harold
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, I really appreciate it! And I've just sent 105$ to Harold 

Can't wait!


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

therion said:


> Thanks man, I really appreciate it! And I've just sent 105$ to Harold
> 
> Can't wait!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey Tuna lite fans.....I wanted to share a really cool mod that I saw done on a Fools Gold Tuna (credit for naming goes to Terry from Toxic Natos). The bezel insert was polished with Polywatch. I think the end result is outstanding. The pics are a little low res but you get the idea.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

therion said:


> Thanks man, I really appreciate it! And I've just sent 105$ to Harold
> 
> Can't wait!


Same here , Already impressed with the watch but this takes it to another level


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

jeffing said:


> Found some photos of SNE497 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.49804ed9vdipoW&id=573692095097


This one would look the balls with that SS yobokies shroud..


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

Dino7 said:


> Same here , Already impressed with the watch but this takes it to another level


100% agreed


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm very interested in the SNE499 blue and red solar. I've been wanting an analog quartz around-the-house watch, and this looks great. 

However, discovering this has also had me take my first serious look at full-fledged Tunas. I have to admit, I'm interested. My two reservations there are the obvious ones: cost and size. I have 6.5 inch wrists and find that I like smaller watches, particularly in the lug to lug department. However, unlike some large watches where the supporters basically say "yeah, the large size stinks, but it's no problem because you just get used to it", on Tunas everything I read is that between the reasonable lug to lug and overall design, it really does wear just fine on smaller wrists.

The solar blue and red is exactly what I've been looking for. However, the talk that once you get a full Tuna that it's just one of *those watches* that's just right and is especially amazing has me at least wanting to ask the question. For people with experience with both or either, what are your thoughts on the subject?


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hey Tuna lite fans.....I wanted to share a really cool mod that I saw done on a Fools Gold Tuna (credit for naming goes to Terry from Toxic Natos). The bezel insert was polished with Polywatch. I think the end result is outstanding. The pics are a little low res but you get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 13335561
> 
> ...


Can you explain your process and more about the results? This is intriguing.


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

MarkBishop said:


> I'm very interested in the SNE499 blue and red solar. I've been wanting an analog quartz around-the-house watch, and this looks great.
> 
> However, discovering this has also had me take my first serious look at full-fledged Tunas. I have to admit, I'm interested. My two reservations there are the obvious ones: cost and size. I have 6.5 inch wrists and find that I like smaller watches, particularly in the lug to lug department. However, unlike some large watches where the supporters basically say "yeah, the large size stinks, but it's no problem because you just get used to it", on Tunas everything I read is that between the reasonable lug to lug and overall design, it really does wear just fine on smaller wrists.
> 
> The solar blue and red is exactly what I've been looking for. However, the talk that once you get a full Tuna that it's just one of *those watches* that's just right and is especially amazing has me at least wanting to ask the question. For people with experience with both or either, what are your thoughts on the subject?


I'm also in the same predicament. I have the SNE498 and praying one day I get to see a "real tuna" in the flesh to compare

for now though, I'll enjoy the hell out of my SNE498

take time with Pat did this video though


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Can anyone who has the watch confirm the material used for the crown? It looks plasticky from the photos and videos to me...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

natrmrz said:


> I'm also in the same predicament. I have the SNE498 and praying one day I get to see a "real tuna" in the flesh to compare
> 
> for now though, I'll enjoy the hell out of my SNE498
> 
> take time with Pat did this video though


I was rolling on the floor when I watched that video, very funny! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

jeffing said:


> Can anyone who has the watch confirm the material used for the crown? It looks plasticky from the photos and videos to me...


Difficult to say.. But it feels plasticky too. And it wobbles a little when unscrewed.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Back on a black PVD Nato, much more comfortable.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

YoureTerrific said:


> Can you explain your process and more about the results? This is intriguing.


Apparently just rubbing with Polywatch but i didnt ask lots of detail. But the result takes the grainy appearance off the SNE bezel insert. See below









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

MarkBishop said:


> I'm very interested in the SNE499 blue and red solar. I've been wanting an analog quartz around-the-house watch, and this looks great.
> 
> However, discovering this has also had me take my first serious look at full-fledged Tunas. I have to admit, I'm interested. My two reservations there are the obvious ones: cost and size. I have 6.5 inch wrists and find that I like smaller watches, particularly in the lug to lug department. However, unlike some large watches where the supporters basically say "yeah, the large size stinks, but it's no problem because you just get used to it", on Tunas everything I read is that between the reasonable lug to lug and overall design, it really does wear just fine on smaller wrists.
> 
> The solar blue and red is exactly what I've been looking for. However, the talk that once you get a full Tuna that it's just one of *those watches* that's just right and is especially amazing has me at least wanting to ask the question. For people with experience with both or either, what are your thoughts on the subject?


I had two SBBN033s and curently own a SRP637 Baby Tuna and the SNE498 Solar Tuna.

The SBBN033 feels like a better watch, has a better crown and a thick stem, screwing the crown down feels like butter. It wears smaller than its size in mm might suggest, but it doesn't wear small. It was great on my 7.25" wrist, but I'm not so sure about yours..It's also quite thick.

The one thing that really bothered me was the bezel action. I had two SBBNs and they both had faulty bezels I guess. When I rotated the bezel it made "funny noises" on certain sections, from 6 to 2 o'clock for example. I've sent the first one back and got another one with the same problem.

The 7C46 movement was very accurate, but so is the V157, it hasn't lost a second in 9 days now.

The SBBN033 was almost a 1000$ with customs and taxes. So I can buy 3 Solar Tunas for the money. Is it worth it? I personally don't think so.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The crown on the SNE498 is obviously TiN coated steel, like the bezel. It is the TiN Tuna after all.


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

Where can I get a DigiTuna with a black bracelet? Al seem to come with crappy straps which I don't like. I've seen one video on Youtube with DigiTuna on a bracelet but I can't get any info on it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Deep Blue bracelet, but they were out of the 22mm last time I checked.



RejZoR said:


> Where can I get a DigiTuna with a black bracelet? Al seem to come with crappy straps which I don't like. I've seen one video on Youtube with DigiTuna on a bracelet but I can't get any info on it.


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

natrmrz said:


> MarkBishop said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very interested in the SNE499 blue and red solar. I've been wanting an analog quartz around-the-house watch, and this looks great.
> ...


Im in Renton, wearing my SBBN031 now. If you ever come down from Seattle PM me and we can maybe grab some coffee and Ill bring the Tuna out for a meet and greet


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Nice to have a work watch with an alarm easily loud enough to wake me up in the mornings - Casio G-Shocks take note!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Inexpensive, plastic, and I love it! Also have a SNE498 in transit. They will coexist with my "real" SBBN017


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Nice to have a work watch with an alarm easily loud enough to wake me up in the mornings - Casio G-Shocks take note!
> 
> View attachment 13343371


Set the alarm on mine when I first got the watch and slept through it :-d


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

trameline said:


> Set the alarm on mine when I first got the watch and slept through it :-d


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Inexpensive, plastic, and I love it! Also have a SNE498 in transit. They will coexist with my "real" SBBN017


I am also thinking of the SNE498 as a perfect companion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13343427


Set all three alarms , no volume settings , Won't rely on this watch for an alarm wake up . Poor as p***


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Works for me no problem - happy days.



trameline said:


> Set all three alarms , no volume settings , Won't rely on this watch for an alarm wake up . Poor as p***


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Works for me no problem - happy days.


Wife reckons a trip to The Docs for me regarding my hearing , she can hear the alarm loud and clear


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

God, this waiting for my DLC shroud to arrive from Harold is killing me...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

therion said:


> God, this waiting for my DLC shroud to arrive from Harold is killing me...


Just ordered one myself, saw it in person today thanks to a local member and it looks and feels great on the watch.


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> Just ordered one myself, saw it in person today thanks to a local member and it looks and feels great on the watch.


All the thanks goes to you my man! The hunt for a SBBN begins!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefunkfuzz (Sep 27, 2017)

OH NO WAY! You guys are the height of too muchery.

I've got my SNE498 up for sale right now.. And I think you've just turned me on this!

Throw in a khaki seatbelt nato or a dlc Seiko dive strap, and this is the watch that I had imagined before I bought..

You've turned my world upside down, and I like it.

Bye now, off to amend the budget..



Snaggletooth said:


> A more subdued buckle and keeper - less is more.
> 
> View attachment 13334561
> 
> ...





natrmrz said:


> therion said:
> 
> 
> > @natrmrz : I'd kindly ask you for a photo of the back side of the watch.
> ...





valuewatchguy said:


> Hey Tuna lite fans.....I wanted to share a really cool mod that I saw done on a Fools Gold Tuna (credit for naming goes to Terry from Toxic Natos). The bezel insert was polished with Polywatch. I think the end result is outstanding. The pics are a little low res but you get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 13335561
> 
> ...





korgath_of_barbaria said:


> therion said:
> 
> 
> > God, this waiting for my DLC shroud to arrive from Harold is killing me...
> ...


----------



## thefunkfuzz (Sep 27, 2017)

Quick lume shot for good measure, to remember what's at stake


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

SBDN049 finally arrived. So far really enjoying it! Will have to see if the SNE498 stays. 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I went with the blacked out Nato. To me this is better than the rubber dive strap in terms of comfort. Now to decide whether or not to buy a DLC shroud for this one.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Strapcode Hexad Oyster......I'm thinking a Yobokies stainless shroud and this would be the bomb?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

Howa said:


> Strapcode Hexad Oyster......I'm thinking a Yobokies stainless shroud and this would be the bomb?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The answer is yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

I'm a fan.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Picked mine up today. First impressions are it's a solid watch and doesn't feel cheap. Also I feel there is no need to buy the Yobokies shroud as this one is fine imo.

Now I wished I hadn't sold my ToxicNato BlackOut's. Guess it's reorder time.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Picked mine up today. First impressions are it's a solid watch and doesn't feel cheap. Also I feel there is no need to buy the Yobokies shroud as this one is fine imo.
> 
> Now I wished I hadn't sold my ToxicNato BlackOut's. Guess it's reorder time.


Congrats  as soon as I can scrape up the funds I'm in 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I am fully aroused for the sne498. 
What an amazing piece


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

74notserpp said:


> Got my SNE498 today. I was very excited to receive this watch and then...
> Markers 6 7 8 and 9 are off, with 7 and 8 the worst.
> Anyone else with this problem?
> Purchased online from an AD, but should they check for this?
> ...


Well, I finally got a replacement but the lume dots are still off a little at 6 7 8 and 9.
Nowhere near as bad as before.
I won't be going through the hassle of returning this one overseas again.









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Yup, still off.. But way better than the first one.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

therion said:


> Yup, still off.. But way better than the first one.


The more I look at some others, I don't think I'm alone on this one.

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

From what I can see mine has perfect alignment. Also probably first quartz I've owned that exactly hits all the marks.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Seems about the exact same size as the 017, I thought it was a tad smaller.
Or is it the camera angle?
Thanks!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Today's selection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Seems about the exact same size as the 017, I thought it was a tad smaller.
> Or is it the camera angle?
> Thanks!


It is a tad smaller, and definitely thinner.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

ffnc1020 said:


> I asked about the sbdn028 shroud earlier in this thread and someone told me the diameter is different therefore it would not fit. Do you mind measuring the outer diameter of Harold's shroud? Thanks!


It's amazing, and really great to know that Harold's SBDN steel shrouds will fit the SNE !

I knew that it would only be a matter of time before Harold did the necessary for the shrouds ...

Yes, I did not think they would fit especially since the specs for the SBDN and SNE have different diameters, at 45.5mm and 46.7mm ...

Was surprised that you got the shroud without knowing if it would fit the SNE !

Anyway, the internal diameter must be the same but from the pics the SBDN shrouds are probably thinner than the originals on the SNE, hence the about 1 mm difference in outer measurements in the specs ?

I guess that would give the SNE a slightly slimmer, more streamlined look.

I have no issues with Harold's shrouds quality wise, having purchased one for my Baby Tuna a few years ago.

Looks and feels great, and added a bit of weight and yes, can quite easily pass for OEM !









I have an SNE inbound and glad to hear the original plastic shroud feels solid, but I will probably look into getting a DLC one for future use ...

Regards,


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Can't wait for the SNE498 to be released. I'll take a picture when I get it, it's been a couple months now since I pre-ordered it, I'm sure to be one of the first to get it!


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

Tickstart said:


> Can't wait for the SNE498 to be released. I'll take a picture when I get it, it's been a couple months now since I pre-ordered it, I'm sure to be one of the first to get it!


You still don't have it?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> Can't wait for the SNE498 to be released. I'll take a picture when I get it, it's been a couple months now since I pre-ordered it, I'm sure to be one of the first to get it!


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

It doesn't look half bad, SNE499 on Super Jubilee


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been on the wrist since I picked it up Tuesday, and I'm really liking this one.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Yukon, did you order from Mimo’s? Seems like a lot of guys have and I didn’t see much about alightment issues.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> A more subdued buckle and keeper - less is more.
> 
> View attachment 13334561
> 
> ...


Looks great !

Don't like that extra bling, either ...

Mind sharing where you got the blacked out hardware ?

Thanks !

Regards,


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

phlabrooy said:


> Looks great !
> 
> Don't like that extra bling, either ...
> 
> ...


I wonder if he did it with heat? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

phlabrooy said:


> Looks great !
> 
> Don't like that extra bling, either ...
> 
> ...


It came off my SUN023 OEM strap.

I'm wearing it on a NATO at the moment as I don't really like the rubber, while I ponder getting an Erika's Original for it. The NATO quite suits it though, with black PVD, and it's such a light watch too that the NATO feels good.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Yukon, did you order from Mimo's? Seems like a lot of guys have and I didn't see much about alightment issues.


Yes I did and all seems fine with alignment.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

It looks like Yobokies has metal shroud for sale but too expensive I think.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with the swap to the metal shroud but the OEM plastic feels high quality and I appreciate the lighter weight. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> There is nothing wrong with the swap to the metal shroud but the OEM plastic feels high quality and I appreciate the lighter weight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Agreed! I'm also doubtful there would be a real noticeable difference in weight on the wrist anyway.


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

My SNE498 paired with a Bonetto Centurini 284 strap with original Seiko hardware. I couldnt decide which keeper to use since I like them both, so both it is. Ordered the DLC shroud from Yobokies but the way it looks now has really grown on me so not sure if I will use it once it comes in.




























Have been trying to hunt down the perfect rubber strap for my SUN045 for a while now. I love the feel and comfort of the Borealis strap but the lug to case gap has been annoying the crap out of me. Decided to try the SAS rubber strap after stumbling upon it on the forum. It is thicker and the lug gap is slightly smaller with this strap, however even though it is made from a quality rubber material it is still not as soft and pliable as the Borealis strap. I gave it the good old boiling water treatment and added a nice curve to the shape which made it a bit more comfortable to wear. Looks great but the hunt for the perfect strap still continues. I think the Ted Su rubber strap might work better in this case and I am tempted to buy one and try it out. Just wish they didn't cost so much.




























Thickness compared to the Borealis on the right.


















Case gap comparison shots between the SAS strap on the right and the Borealis on the left (on my bros SUN019).




























Now someone sell me a Ted Su rubber strap at a good price so I can finally satisfy my ocd and try that one out too


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> There is nothing wrong with the swap to the metal shroud but the OEM plastic feels high quality and I appreciate the lighter weight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I honestly can't tell the shroud is plastic. If you told it was titanium or ceramic I'd have believed you. I ordered a stainless one from Harold to put on my 499 not because of the look, feel, or weight of the plastic but simply to see how the PADI Solar Tuna would look with a stainless shroud and the StrapCode Hexad Oyster. It's on the way now, and I think it will blow the 300m SBBN tuna's out of the water at less than half the price even after buying a bracelet and a shroud. We shall see. I'll post pics when I get it.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jeffing said:


> It doesn't look half bad, SNE499 on Super Jubilee


It needs an Oyster bracelet not a Jubilee. To me it doesn't look right.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> It looks like Yobokies has metal shroud for sale but too expensive I think.


If you hadn't bought that Bronze Invicta you could have bought the Shroud. lol


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Looking forward to it.


Howa said:


> I honestly can't tell the shroud is plastic. If you told it was titanium or ceramic I'd have believed you. I ordered a stainless one from Harold to put on my 499 not because of the look, feel, or weight of the plastic but simply to see how the PADI Solar Tuna would look with a stainless shroud and the StrapCode Hexad Oyster. It's on the way now, and I think it will blow the 300m SBBN tuna's out of the water at less than half the price even after buying a bracelet and a shroud. We shall see. I'll post pics when I get it.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The yobokies shroud might not call to me but this does









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fei (May 20, 2016)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> Borealis straps all around.
> 
> View attachment 13319495
> 
> ...


Is that the Iso Black buckle on the Borealis? How's the fitting ? I would like to order the Buckle for my Borealis but seems like Isofrane website only have the RS DLC, is that the black color i should be ordering?


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Fei said:


> Is that the Iso Black buckle on the Borealis? How's the fitting ? I would like to order the Buckle for my Borealis but seems like Isofrane website only have the RS DLC, is that the black color i should be ordering?


The buckle is from tixicnatos.com, they are currently out of stock. The ISO buckle will fit the same, just costs twice as much as the strap.


----------



## Fei (May 20, 2016)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> The buckle is from tixicnatos.com, they are currently out of stock. The ISO buckle will fit the same, just costs twice as much as the strap.


Thanks for the info! sad that it's out of stock, any alternative that i can get 1? need a black buckle for my Borealis


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)




----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Fei said:


> korgath_of_barbaria said:
> 
> 
> > The buckle is from tixicnatos.com, they are currently out of stock. The ISO buckle will fit the same, just costs twice as much as the strap.
> ...


No other alternatives that I know of. I could use one more myself, just have to wait for them to come back in stock.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> The buckle is from tixicnatos.com, they are currently out of stock. The ISO buckle will fit the same, just costs twice as much as the strap.


Did you mean Toxicnatos.com or is that an actual site?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Seppia said:


> Did you mean Toxicnatos.com or is that an actual site?


He meant toxicnatos.com, as you typed it.


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Seppia said:
> 
> 
> > Did you mean Toxicnatos.com or is that an actual site?
> ...


Thats it, sorry for the spelling error 😄


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Got mine today. Loks good. Lume application could be somehow better and second hands does not hit the markers but is consistent so resetting it would be good enough.
However crown screws in only one turn, i had expected a bit more at least 1,5. Ehat about yours?

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I can't explain it completely, but I absolutely love this watch.

Haven't found a single flaw in it, so not sure what's going on with others. Alignment is perfect, hits all the marks, lume looks very even to me, and my crown has at least 3 solid turns to screw in.

Imo this could be Seikos sub $300 homerun watch of the year.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Same here , love mine even more with the Yobokies dlc shroud , nothing wrong with the plastic one but the SS dlc is even better


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

oh, that looks really good!


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

3 turns seems me a lot... all my seiko have in general 1.5 max 2 (unscrewing till it pops off).

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Imo this could be Seikos sub $300 homerun watch of the year.


I dont think you even have to qualify it with a price limit. A very appealing combo of looks, function, and price really make this one of their best for 2018. This is also the piece that took the Cousteau family name as brand ambassadors.....away from doxa?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Rather good plastic than ...... metal. Not saying the third party shroud is bad in any way, but that sums up my stance on the issue in general.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> Rather good plastic than ...... metal. Not saying the third party shroud is bad in any way, but that sums up my stance on the issue in general.


How would you know?


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> How would you know?


Well exactly.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> I can't explain it completely, but I absolutely love this watch.
> 
> Haven't found a single flaw in it, so not sure what's going on with others. Alignment is perfect, hits all the marks, lume looks very even to me, and my crown has at least 3 solid turns to screw in.
> 
> Imo this could be Seikos sub $300 homerun watch of the year.


Have to agree with you there. Sharp looking 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I dont think you even have to qualify it with a price limit. A very appealing combo of looks, function, and price really make this one of their best for 2018. This is also the piece that took the Cousteau family name as brand ambassadors.....away from doxa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Did not know that, but you are correct.

https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/news/20180322-7


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


>


Nice sapphire here! (or am I wrong?)

I've a lot of questions, if you have time...........

- Where you get it (also model and ar)
- May I see a profile pic (to understand if it sits below/flush/above the bezel insert)
- I know the OD (29mm) but if you have the stock one could you pls measure the height
- It was for the SNZHxx

I agree with you, that's the best Seiko watch 2018 in its price range, over all the qualities already described in the post I'd like to say that after 10 days on the wrist is 0"/day (may be I'm luky even I'm NOT so finicky about that).

Thanks in advance :-!
LM


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dino7 said:


> Same here , love mine even more with the Yobokies dlc shroud , nothing wrong with the plastic one but the SS dlc is even better


It might just be me, and possibly heretical to say so, but I prefer the look of the OEM shroud. I also love the light weight of this watch which the DLC shroud might compromise somewhat.

But hey, we're all happy with our pieces and it would be a strange old world if we all liked the same things, no? So we're all good. Happy days.

A hell of a watch Seiko put together here.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

LeeMorgan said:


> Nice sapphire here! (or am I wrong?)
> 
> I've a lot of questions, if you have time...........
> 
> ...


Not a sapphire and it's the Seiko stock hardlex.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> It might just be me, and possibly heretical to say so, but I prefer the look of the OEM shroud. I also love the light weight of this watch which the DLC shroud might compromise somewhat.
> 
> But hey, we're all happy with our pieces and it would be a strange old world if we all liked the same things, no? So we're all good. Happy days.
> 
> A hell of a watch Seiko put together here.


Exactly , with either shroud it's a winner 

One thing I will say though about the dlc shroud is that it doesn't add anywhere near as much weight as I thought it would .


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Not a sapphire and it's the Seiko stock hardlex.


Really? :roll:

I do not have a bevelled hardlex in mine as shown in your picture :-|


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

LeeMorgan said:


> Really? :roll:
> 
> I do not have a bevelled hardlex in mine as shown in your picture :-|


I just got it from Mimos Jewellers, which is a Seiko AD, on Tuesday. All original with a warranty card.

We are talking about the SNE498 right because everybody's picture I see in this thread has that?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> I just got it from Mimos Jewellers, which is a Seiko AD, on Tuesday. All original with a warranty card.
> 
> We are talking about the SNE498 right because everybody's picture I see in this thread has that?


Mine has bevelled Hardlex.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> It might just be me, and possibly heretical to say so, but I prefer the look of the OEM shroud. I also love the light weight of this watch which the DLC shroud might compromise somewhat.
> 
> But hey, we're all happy with our pieces and it would be a strange old world if we all liked the same things, no? So we're all good. Happy days.
> 
> A hell of a watch Seiko put together here.


I'm with you - I love the matt texture and feel of the OEM shroud, and the way it slopes out wider towards the bottom rather than being straight up-and-down, and the reduced weight compared to metal is a side bonus. But yeah, wear and let wear.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I've seen lots of pictures of the SNE498, mine included but what happened to the folks who liked the SNE499 PADI Pepsi? I don't see many pictures here. None really when compared to the Golden version. The Pepsi is all over other Social Media in terms of pictures but not here. Hmm. Surprising.

I will say that from pictures the blue strap, the shroud, and the bezel all have different shades of blue. IMO, the Pepsi would look better with a black strap.

Does anyone have more pictures to post of the Pepsi? Because I'd like to see them here, not on Instagram and other sites.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dino7 said:


> Exactly , with either shroud it's a winner
> 
> One thing I will say though about the dlc shroud is that it doesn't add anywhere near as much weight as I thought it would .


I like the stock shroud as well. The other looks fine, but for me it's not $105 fine.

Also we're probably talking a negligible feeling of weight once on the wrist really.

I'd be curious to know the weights of each.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Family photo









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

What color is the shroud on the SBDJ029 it almost looks blueish?








Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

It could be the lighting. It's black on mine


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Great thanks, the handset is blue though, correct? 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Rocat said:


> I've seen lots of pictures of the SNE498, mine included but what happened to the folks who liked the SNE499 PADI Pepsi? I don't see many pictures here. None really when compared to the Golden version. The Pepsi is all over other Social Media in terms of pictures but not here. Hmm. Surprising.
> 
> I will say that from pictures the blue strap, the shroud, and the bezel all have different shades of blue. IMO, the Pepsi would look better with a black strap.
> 
> ...


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Great thanks, the handset is blue though, correct?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


yes


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Work watch on orange NATO.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

My watchmaker isn't back from his vacation yet so unfortunately the SEIKO TiN Tuna can't be officially released until earliest next week. Sorry guys, you're probably really eager to see it, but you'll just have to wait a little longer.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Decided that since I'd splurged on the digital Tune I'd give the SNE498 a miss - yeah right, like that was ever going to happen.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> My watchmaker isn't back from his vacation yet so unfortunately the SEIKO TiN Tuna can't be officially released until earliest next week. Sorry guys, you're probably really eager to see it, but you'll just have to wait a little longer.











Change the record Chap.


----------



## YEG (Apr 10, 2018)

Been lurking here for a while. Thought I would share my 'Tuna Family'. I usually change the strap once I get the watch, but I kept the strap from the solar tuna. I just changed the buckle and holder.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

YEG said:


> Been lurking here for a while. Thought I would share my 'Tuna Family'. I usually change the strap once I get the watch, but I kept the strap from the solar tuna. I just changed the buckle and holder.


That 035 with oil slick shroud looks crazy!!!


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

How does the black YEG bracelet work in everyday use


----------



## YEG (Apr 10, 2018)

Bracelet been holding up well. There are no markings yet. I have been wearing that watch pretty regularly to work (2, 3 times a week). I have a labour job


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

FYI, does anyone know what the model number of the strap with the blacked out hardware is?









If I can't find the OEM Seiko for a decent price I will roll with a BC strap that I swap hardware on to get the look I want


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks too info, I am thinking whether it is worthwhile buying


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Buckle change


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Solar got a big brother today


----------



## YEG (Apr 10, 2018)

I used the buckle from the SBBN035. I don't remember where the keep is from. The original buckle and keeper were too flashy for me, and the buckle kept getting caught on things.


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

So my metal shroud showed up from Harold the other day, naturally I had to install it. There is nothing wrong with the plastic shroud and the look had really grown on me especially after I installed the BC 284 rubber strap on the watch. Since I already ordered the shroud I decided to give it a try and see how I felt about it. After some very minor fitting, one of the screw holes needed to be enlarged slightly, I had it on the watch and decided I liked the look as well. The watch is slightly heavier now and feels a bit more premium, so the metal replacement is here to stay for now.

Some pics:

































Tuna family reunion


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Looks good , a śruby nie powinny być bardziej zakryte?


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Huh?


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

^^^^^^^^
and the screws should not be covered more. :-d


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

The metal shroud really adds a premium look to the watch. The extra addition of a ceramic bezel insert would make this watch look Grade A beauuuuuuuuutiful

Will definitely be keeping an eye out for one of these...


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

In this form he is worth considering.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

natrmrz said:


> I replaced the plastic shroud with a DLC coated SS shroud from yobokies and man this watch went from feeling semi cheap to feeling so solid with the extra weight
> 
> With the plastic shroud:
> View attachment 13332803
> ...


Can you please tell me what strap is this? It looks way better than the one that comes originally with the watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Changed the strap , fitted the one from SRPC49K1


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Got my SNE yesterday ...

Initial impressions, it is beautiful !

It certainly looks and wears a lot smaller than expected, though ...

Also, it is heavier that I thought it would be with the shroud being plastic.

Mine has traveled around the world a bit, since I bought it as a BNIB catch-and-release from a guy in Sydney, Australia, who had ordered it from an AD in NYC !!!

The plastic shroud does not really look or feel cheap ... pretty much like those on the much earlier Frankenmonsters. The shroud on my Frankenmonster has lasted for years, and still looks great, too... and yes, I like the way it flares out a bit. 

However, as I mentioned earlier, will look into getting one of Harold's to keep for future use ... 

Regards,


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Metal tuna monster thing.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Hold on a minute. You need to clarify that statement that you just breezed over. Which hole needed modifying? The hole in the watch case or the hole on the shroud? Because the way it reads to me is you had to modify the watch case. I'll give the benefit of the doubt and guess you meant the opening in the shroud. If so , then how did you modify it, with a Dremel tool?



korgath_of_barbaria said:


> So my metal shroud showed up from Harold the other day, naturally I had to install it. There is nothing wrong with the plastic shroud and the look had really grown on me especially after I installed the BC 284 rubber strap on the watch. Since I already ordered the shroud I decided to give it a try and see how I felt about it. ,*After some very minor fitting one of the screw holes needed to be enlarged slightly*, I had it on the watch and decided I liked the look as well. The watch is slightly heavier now and feels a bit more premium, so the metal replacement is here to stay for now.
> 
> Some pics:
> 
> ...


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Hold on a minute. You need to clarify that statement that you just breezed over. Which hole needed modifying? The hole in the watch case or the hole on the shroud? Because the way it reads to me is you had to modify the watch case. I'll give the benefit of the doubt and guess you meant the opening in the shroud. If so , then how did you modify it, with a Dremel tool?


The hole in the shroud, not the watch. On the left side of the watch where there are 2 screws, one would not line up straight with the metal shroud installed. I didnt want to force it and strip the threads on the screw or the watch so I enlarged the hole in the shroud using my Dremel and a small file. Just needed to egg out the hole a mm or so for the screw to clear everything. After that everything fit as it should and the modification is completely covered up by the screw head and not visible.


----------



## Desinori (Jul 1, 2015)

Just got the SNE499 today and I was pleasantly surprised its smaller than I expected!

Currently on an Uncle Seiko waffle strap but im waiting for a nato to come in.


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

I made a thing:


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

The revised vaccines will be comming out in about 3.5 months.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

If there is any misalignment issues on these I do hope that they fix em, because I want one.


----------



## Wasu (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello everyone, this is my first post. Not sure if you guys have seen solar Tuna in stainless steel. Found it in Bangkok and only a few dollars difference from the black/gold one. What do you guys think?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> The hole in the shroud, not the watch. On the left side of the watch where there are 2 screws, one would not line up straight with the metal shroud installed. I didnt want to force it and strip the threads on the screw or the watch so I enlarged the hole in the shroud using my Dremel and a small file. Just needed to egg out the hole a mm or so for the screw to clear everything. After that everything fit as it should and the modification is completely covered up by the screw head and not visible.


Anyone else have any fitting issues with Harold's steel shroud ?

I remember a few years back, when he came out with the first lot of steel shrouds for the Baby Tunas, although I had absolutely zero issues in fitting mine, I believe there were one or two who did experience some minor problems ...

From past experience, finishing and quality wise they are great, but are there any alignment issues on these ?

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Wasu said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post. Not sure if you guys have seen solar Tuna in stainless steel. Found it in Bangkok and only a few dollars difference from the black/gold one. What do you guys think?


Nice !

I think the beauty of these SNE497s, is you could fit either the plain SS Steel shroud or the DLC one, and it would look fabulous either way !

Regards,


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Wasu said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post. Not sure if you guys have seen solar Tuna in stainless steel. Found it in Bangkok and only a few dollars difference from the black/gold one. What do you guys think?


This with a brushed SS shroud is going to be awesome. 
Where's the best place to buy seiko sin Bangkok? And may I ask what the price was?
I'll be there in a month or so and may take advantage of the trip
Thanks in advance


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

YoureTerrific said:


> I made a thing:


Great job, like a little recap of this thread  I'd buy one after watching your video, if I didn't have one already ;-)


----------



## Wasu (Aug 6, 2018)

Seppia said:


> This with a brushed SS shroud is going to be awesome.
> Where's the best place to buy seiko sin Bangkok? And may I ask what the price was?
> I'll be there in a month or so and may take advantage of the trip
> Thanks in advance


The price for SS version is around 400 USD and the black one is around USD395. Normally we have additional discount for local credit card holder. So, I don't think BKK is a good place to buy watches. Anyway, welcome to Thailand.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Seppia said:


> This with a brushed SS shroud is going to be awesome.
> Where's the best place to buy seiko sin Bangkok? And may I ask what the price was?
> I'll be there in a month or so and may take advantage of the trip
> Thanks in advance


It's 292$ from Mimo's jewellery, so why even bother.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

therion said:


> It's 292$ from Mimo's jewellery, so why even bother.


Because I live in Italy now and Mimo's will only ship here via FedEx or equivalent, which means $70-80 shipping charges + $65 duties + $30 rip-off Fedex processing charge for the duties.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

YoureTerrific said:


> I made a thing:


Great! And you made my "TiN Tuna"-name official!!


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

YoureTrirific - fits this brown belt


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Wasu said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post. Not sure if you guys have seen solar Tuna in stainless steel. Found it in Bangkok and only a few dollars difference from the black/gold one. What do you guys think?


Please say they have a darth version.


----------



## snather (Mar 27, 2015)

Late to the party. Just got me SNE498 and I enjoying it. I was unsure of the plastic shroud however it feels very tool to me and not cheap or fragile at all. Not that we need another pic but I can't help myself.'


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Desinori said:


> Just got the SNE499 today and I was pleasantly surprised its smaller than I expected!
> 
> Currently on an Uncle Seiko waffle strap but im waiting for a nato to come in.
> 
> ...


Finally someone bought another Pepsi SNE499. Yes. Please post more pictures. I have the 499 and have been deciding whether or not to buy the PADI version.


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

Seppia said:


> This with a brushed SS shroud is going to be awesome.
> Where's the best place to buy seiko sin Bangkok? And may I ask what the price was?
> I'll be there in a month or so and may take advantage of the trip
> Thanks in advance





therion said:


> It's 292$ from Mimo's jewellery, so why even bother.


And also because Mimo's doesn't stock the SNE497. He only sells US models, namely the SNE498.

You can also get thr SNE497 on eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Why did Seiko not send the SNE497 That's the model I would really want. Strange they send two of the three versions to the USA but not the third.

- - - Updated - - -

Why did Seiko not send the SNE497 That's the model I would really want. Strange they send two of the three versions to the USA but not the third.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

therion said:


> Can you please tell me what strap is this? It looks way better than the one that comes originally with the watch.


Here ya go my friend

https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-284-watch-strap.php

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Which colour you are choosing


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Really impressed by my one day old golden solar tuna, just next to the mm300 :









Seiko got this one pretty right, especially in comparison to all the previous "light" tunas.
Love the gold tone, the lumed bezel insert, the surprisingly qualitative textured shroud (which wont be exchanged for a metal one like on my SRP229 and its cheap one), the authentic dial and non-modern hands, and finally the matching rubber strap.
Not much to dislike ....


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

natrmrz said:


> Here ya go my friend
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-284-watch-strap.php
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I appreciate it! I'm getting one for my SBBN033.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

The bezel on my SBEP005 has become extremely stiff to turn , It doesn’t help that the area to turn the bezel is difficult to grip .
Anyways I popped off the bezel to inspect, all appeared okay , so with a very fine artist brush I brushed a miniscule amount of silicone grease on the moving bezel wheel .
Refitted the bezel which is now easy to turn.
I realise this grease may attract some dust or dirt etc , so will see how it goes .


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

trameline said:


> The bezel on my SBEP005 has become extremely stiff to turn , It doesn't help that the area to turn the bezel is difficult to grip .
> Anyways I popped off the bezel to inspect, all appeared okay , so with a very fine artist brush I brushed a miniscule amount of silicone grease on the moving bezel wheel .
> Refitted the bezel which is now easy to turn.
> I realise this grease may attract some dust or dirt etc , so will see how it goes .


Mine was almost impossible to turn - as you say, the design of the bezel grips and the shroud cut-out could be better. Happily mine has freed itself up a bit and I've developed a technique that works. So all is good.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

natrmrz said:


> Here ya go my friend
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-284-watch-strap.php
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought that strap without realizing it's vanilla scented. Any recommendations on unscented flat vent?


----------



## Desinori (Jul 1, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Finally someone bought another Pepsi SNE499. Yes. Please post more pictures. I have the 499 and have been deciding whether or not to buy the PADI version.


Did someone ask for more pics? 






























Turns out I like the stock strap more than the waffle for this watch. I think in matching with the shroud it completes it more, and its pretty comfortable.

I'm still waiting on some bright/patterned nato's for better color contrast.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

:think:


Snaggletooth said:


> Mine was almost impossible to turn - as you say, the design of the bezel grips and the shroud cut-out could be better. Happily mine has freed itself up a bit and I've developed a technique that works. So all is good.
> 
> View attachment 13380861


Is the technique you developed consist of using both thumbs in the cutouts to turn the bezel .:think:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

trameline said:


> :think:
> 
> Is the technique you developed consist of using both thumbs in the cutouts to turn the bezel .:think:


No, I use the flat of one thumb, pressing down on the flat top of the bezel as well as the grooved edge, while my finger braces the case and stops it moving. This amount of friction is enough to turn the bezel, even outside of the bezel cut-outs.

Using finger and thumb in the bezel cut-outs as I would for other Tunas doesn't work that well for me.

On my other Tunas the bezel cut-outs are bigger, 15 minute arcs rather than the 10 minute arcs on my SBEP. The metal bezels are also more aggressively grooved which makes gripping and moving the bezel easier.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

My SKX bezel is almost impossible to turn too. Basically you have to run it under water to do it, but then again it is a dive watch so it's supposed to be in there anyway.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

And although I love greasing things up (a fetish of mine), I'm a bit hesitant to exposing the rubber to anything chemical other than dihydrogen monoxide.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Desinori said:


> Did someone ask for more pics?
> 
> View attachment 13381801
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Desinori said:


> View attachment 13381807


Yes, yes, great watch. But it's that shirt that I'm most intrigued by! What is it and where's it from?


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

In the Greece...


----------



## Desinori (Jul 1, 2015)

YoureTerrific said:


> Yes, yes, great watch. But it's that shirt that I'm most intrigued by! What is it and where's it from?


Haha, it's a Uniqlo t shirt from their SPRZ NY line where they do colabs with influential artists/designers. This one is based on an illustration for a card game by Charles and Ray Eames:
















Unfortunately they cycled out the Eames line just recently...

Excuse the off topic.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The Golden again today. I'm still on the fence about the PADI Solar Tuna.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I wonder how it will wear, the TiN T. It's almost hard for me to imagine myself using any watch other than my SKX007, it's almost a part of my identity now. I adore it. I was planning on wearing it to work but that doesn't seem like it will happen, since I'll be let go soon. And the sun period is over now, another nine months of darkness awaits. Really a bad place for a SOLAR watch, scandinavia. Good night diary.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

A $6 experiment


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

YoureTerrific said:


> A $6 experiment


Is that gold mesh bracelet, or a nato strap? Would be interested in where you sourced this if you're willing to share. I have a couple of ideas where an inexpensive strap like this could be used.


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

forbesguthrie said:


> Is that gold mesh bracelet, or a nato strap? Would be interested in where you sourced this if you're willing to share. I have a couple of ideas where an inexpensive strap like this could be used.


eBay is the mother of all cheap mesh.


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks. Yep, that's part of the problem. It's an overwhelming pit of choice. Any chance you can point the thread to the one you went for?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

YoureTerrific said:


> A $6 experiment


I'm all for experimentation. But.......









j/k lol


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

forbesguthrie said:


> Thanks. Yep, that's part of the problem. It's an overwhelming pit of choice. Any chance you can point the thread to the one you went for?


Here's the link. At a recommendation, just a link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/323261783769


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I'm all for experimentation. But.......
> 
> View attachment 13389963
> 
> ...


You're not wrong. But&#8230; smoke and a pancake?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Getting it's charge on....


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sneak peak, better pics later. Harold's shroud!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Better in steel


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Howa said:


> Sneak peak, better pics later. Harold's shroud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great mod.


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

Best looking SNE I have seen with that MOD


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Howa said:


> Sneak peak, better pics later. Harold's shroud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks extremely good.

Were the factory shroud screws held in place with some sort of Loctite and which shroud was used? Was it one for the Lowercase model solar watches. I only see the DLC shroud for 498 listed.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Rocat said:


> That looks extremely good.
> 
> Were the factory shroud screws held in place with some sort of Loctite and which shroud was used? Was it one for the Lowercase model solar watches. I only see the DLC shroud for 498 listed.


They did have loctite but no problem at all getting them off. The stainless shroud fits flawlessly! I do not know if it's the same as the Lowercase tuna shrouds, I too only saw Black shrouds listed but simply asked Yobokies if he had them in stainless, he replied yes. It was $92. It gets a recommend from me.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Howa said:


> They did have loctite but no problem at all getting them off. The stainless shroud fits flawlessly! I do not know if it's the same as the Lowercase tuna shrouds, I too only saw Black shrouds listed but simply asked Yobokies if he had them in stainless, he replied yes. It was $92. It gets a recommend from me.


Thanks.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Howa said:


> Sneak peak, better pics later. Harold's shroud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normally I'm not into mods but this is one solid one. For me, it's even better than the original.

Well done and wear it in great health.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

It's significantly better than the original IMO, Howa did a phenomenal job with this mod


----------



## Desinori (Jul 1, 2015)

Howa said:


> Sneak peak, better pics later. Harold's shroud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a transformation! The aesthetic is on point~

What bracelet is that? Do you have any natos to demo it on?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Couple more quick shots, I'll get glamour shots when I have time lol. It's a Strapcode Hexad Oyster bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## John_Frum (Jul 18, 2015)

That thing needs a super engineer bracelet


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm happy.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sub'd!!

Late to the party (as usual) but better late than never.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

so the next question is...how about sapphire? anyone put one in yet? ive contacted both Harold and Alex and they both said different things regarding size. Ranging from 29 to 32mm.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

helvetica said:


> so the next question is...how about sapphire? anyone put one in yet? ive contacted both Harold and Alex and they both said different things regarding size. Ranging from 29 to 32mm.


I did, it's 29mm and you can use the SNZHxx.
I used a single dome and it's not bad, but I wish to use a flat one with a small bevel as the stock one.
Harold doesn't yet have this watch in hand (why Harold?) so a flat sapphire from him will be a long wait; don't care of Alex because he doesn't ship to Italy, so he can stuff all his sapphires in .........
Rob (Monsterwatches) uses the same SNZH.
I may expect some news from One Second Closer.

The watch with the Harold stainless steel shroud and the domed sapphire is a big step above the stock, in the end I may leave it as is now;-)

Sorry, no pic because I'm out and haven't the watch with me :-!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Finally, a delivery date! The 27th of August, the TiN Tuna will be released in Sweden, for the very (not) reasonable price of almost 5000 SEK. I don't know what our economy runs on, but it's not consumer products, we obviously don't want them anywhere near us. I guess it's just VOLVOs and Scanias.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> Finally, a delivery date! The 27th of August, the TiN Tuna will be released in Sweden, for the very (not) reasonable price of almost 5000 SEK. I don't know what our economy runs on, but it's not consumer products, we obviously don't want them anywhere near us. I guess it's just VOLVOs and Scanias.


I would definitely ping Mimo's Jewelry in California. 
With a widely available discount code it will run you $290 or so. 
Even including fedex and some import duties you should be far from the 5000sek (around 500€ IIRC)


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Hope I'm not too late to the party  loving it!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah I guess I could but I don't want the hassle, plus, knowing SEIKO's quality control I'd rather not need to send anything back to the americas. It's a shame USA doesn't have any kind of trade with countries within the EU.
And I'm a victim of the sunk cost fallacy in this case, I want to support my local watch dealer I ordered it from.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

There is no doubt the Golden Tuna look is very popular. I think the solar version has been a big hit. If Seiko would make a 4R36 automatic version, I would think it would do very well.


----------



## Desinori (Jul 1, 2015)

New strap, but I need that SS shroud...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Desinori said:


> View attachment 13401053
> 
> View attachment 13401147
> 
> ...


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

The SBEM003 Land Tracer has similar case screws to the SHC057 Sawtooth









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

*Call* ;-)
Seiko, Rob (Monsterwatches), Harold (Yobokies), Krzysztof (One Second Closer), Damien (DLW), Carlos (L.C.B.I); _*please*_, make a green insert like this


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Uuuuuh I like this


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Back on the Iso.....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Isn't it a bread in the ass to have to disassemble the shroud for periodic maintenance?  One advantage the TiN Tuna has is that the shroud isn't metal and thus crevice corrosion can't happen as easy (please correct me if I'm wrong), but there's still gonna be water trapped in between the case and shroud pretty much perpetually which isn't good in any way. Plus, the screws penetrate the case, I guess they'll have to come out and be lubed up too.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Where did the term "bread in the ass" come from? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Slm643 said:


> Where did the term "bread in the ass" come from?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Well it started with me writing "pain", and then realizing that means bread in french, and thus making the necessary adjustment :$


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I never see anyone in the Tuna thread posting about corrosion issues. Everything is SS, how much corrosion can take place? And saying water is perpetually trapped between the case and the shroud implies water is also perpetually trapped between the case and a rotating dive bezel, which no one seems to have a problem with either. I think your overthinking it. Maybe a disassemble to clean out dirt every once in a while, but I bet it all rinses out pretty well under a faucet.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I've had my Tuna for 3 years and it's been in the ocean and pool many times during that period. 

Not sure what the OCD worry is all about as that's what it's made for. Also my shroud has never been removed since I've never seen a reason to do so.

I doubt I'll have to do so with my solar or DigiTuna either.


----------



## Desinori (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm liking this new Haveston Carrier strap a lot...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Digi Day


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Just a few shots in different light as I traveled down my local road to get home. There is a nice canopy of trees that gives different light at different points along the road.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

^^^^^^ Glad to see your focused on driving!


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Received the SNE497 today while yobokies SS shroud has been waiting for it. The colour temperature is different with those shots on my wrist...

The shroud's screw hole nearest to the crown was a tight fit, after filing to make the hole bigger, the screw went in smoothly.


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

Does anyone make a ceramic bezel insert for these yet? I have not seen one. Metal shroud+ceramic insert=perfect Baby Tuna to me


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Woody36327 said:


> Does anyone make a ceramic bezel insert for these yet? I have not seen one. Metal shroud+ceramic insert=perfect Baby Tuna to me


I think you may find that this is not a typical bezel insert. The markings and numbers have a 3D effect and I believe the bezel material is some sort of soft material that is filled into the bezel itself.


----------



## fredskijj (Jan 5, 2018)

jeffing said:


> Received the SNE497 today while yobokies SS shroud has been waiting for it. The colour temperature is different with those shots on my wrist...
> 
> The shroud's screw hole nearest to the crown was a tight fit, after filing to make the hole bigger, the screw went in smoothly.


Very nice! Feel free to post pix with different straps as well ;-)


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

fredskijj said:


> Very nice! Feel free to post pix with different straps as well ;-)


Been enjoying the watch on bracelet today (pic included). I don't have "the real tuna" as I thought they're too big for me but this watch is starting to change my perception. There is something about tuna (or maybe the shroud) that makes them different and unique somehow...

I put it on the Bonetto Cinturini strap yesterday and thought bracelet looked better. After your comment, I put the straps on again today to take these pictures and have to say they're growing on me. The other strap is from Uncle Seiko.

I'm still a noob with attaching photos, is there a way to attach pictures so it doesn't take up so much vertical space?
- updated to smaller pics but managed to show it as attachment...I'll leave it at that. Don't wanna stuff it up too much.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

What’s the model of the golden one Rocat is wearing?


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

jkpa said:


> What's the model of the golden one Rocat is wearing?


That's SNE498. Silver is SNE497 and the Padi version is SNE499.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

jeffing said:


> That's SNE498. Silver is SNE497 and the Padi version is SNE499.


Thank you kindly


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I like the DAL1BP. I ordered it from my watchmaker when my Z 22 broke but he managed to .... that up and give me a new one instead. Works great on the TiN T.


----------



## fredskijj (Jan 5, 2018)

jeffing said:


> fredskijj said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! Feel free to post pix with different straps as well
> ...


Thanks! Looks great! 🙂

Here's mine on a two-piece zulu


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Always wanted a solar Seiko. And a Tuna. And Seiko are so good at gold accents on these. A big ‘un but it’s a badass tool diver so it’s probably ok.... tempted.


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

jeffing said:


> Received the SNE497 today while yobokies SS shroud has been waiting for it.
> 
> The shroud's screw hole nearest to the crown was a tight fit, after filing to make the hole bigger, the screw went in smoothly.


I picked up a black dlc shroud for a baby tuna from yobokies and had to do the same thing for all of the holes, screw holes and slot for the crown. Looks great in the end and happy with it, but bummed it needed filing down after the fact. Especially on the black. Can't refinish it obviously.

Hopefully won't have to for the ss solar shroud I just picked up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Been out of the game for some time now... only because I feel quite happy and content with the current collection... 

Then I see the SNE497 at a local dealer.... 

Can't. Stop. Thinking. About. It. 



It's the reason why I read every page of this thread. In fact my last post was some time ago... damn you SNE497!


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Falconett said:


> I picked up a black dlc shroud for a baby tuna from yobokies and had to do the same thing for all of the holes, screw holes and slot for the crown. Looks great in the end and happy with it, but bummed it needed filing down after the fact. Especially on the black. Can't refinish it obviously.
> 
> Hopefully won't have to for the ss solar shroud I just picked up.


Ahh I see...the black screws would cover up your filed away holes so that's not noticeable. For the price of the shroud yobokies is charging, I think it's not unreasonable to expect better fitting shroud. I was afraid the soft screws might lose its thread and tried not to force it in. I wonder if anyone knows the dimension and size of those screws, thinking of getting some spare just in case.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

jkpa said:


> Always wanted a solar Seiko. And a Tuna. And Seiko are so good at gold accents on these. A big 'un but it's a badass tool diver so it's probably ok.... tempted.


One thing I dislike about the SNE497 is the bezel action. The clicks sound "hollow" and I actually think the cheaper SXK has better bezel action than this solar tuna. Another issue is the crown which has too much play when it's pulled out to adjust the date. Having said that, I'm not too fuss about these issues :-d


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Am starting to like this


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The SKX bezel is by no means a valid reference since they all seem to differ. Mine is almost impossible to turn, but I think that's due to the rubber gasket being "too" clean. Plus, the SKX bezel itself has no grip to speak of.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

My new SNE498, rounding out my Seiko "collection". I bought the SBBN033 at the same time, but I'm keeping the solar tuna. The MM Tuna is unbelievably cool, but I just feel like it competes too much with my MM300 to make sense right now. Killer watch though.
I was a bit underwhelmed by the TiN at first, but it's definitely grown on me. It's not fair to compare it to the 7c46 Tuna, just a different guy altogether. But very cool in its own right.








An improved photo...


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

jeffing said:


> Ahh I see...the black screws would cover up your filed away holes so that's not noticeable. For the price of the shroud yobokies is charging, I think it's not unreasonable to expect better fitting shroud. I was afraid the soft screws might lose its thread and tried not to force it in. I wonder if anyone knows the dimension and size of those screws, thinking of getting some spare just in case.


I agree. It's a really small shift. I let him know and he sent me two others to try. Same thing. Kind of fun to make it work though.

About the screws. One had a pretty hard time finding them. There's a seller in ebay that has Darth screws that may work. $20 each though!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

C4L18R3 said:


> Been out of the game for some time now... only because I feel quite happy and content with the current collection...
> 
> Then I see the SNE497 at a local dealer....
> 
> ...


There. That's better.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Falconett said:


> I agree. It's a really small shift. I let him know and he sent me two others to try. Same thing. Kind of fun to make it work though.
> 
> About the screws. One had a pretty hard time finding them. There's a seller in ebay that has Darth screws that may work. $20 each though!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$20 each :think: that's stretching it a bit too far I reckon...

I did a quick google and found this at a more reasonable price but not sure if they would fit:
https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Seiko-SBBN015-REPLACEMENT-THREE-SS-Tuna-Screws/253827240541


----------



## TwoDads (Sep 8, 2016)

My brand new SNE499 next to my lightly modded SKX


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Has anybody got a rubber original strap for The SBEP005 DIGI TUNA they would be prepared to sell me, silver or gold buckle no problem.Have damaged mine and would like to replace with an original strap.
Or any info as to where one can be obtained .
Thanks


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

This will be the last self-indulgence upload of the SNE497 (with Erika's strap) in case you guys are getting sick of it. Also shows how much I'm enjoying this piece matching it with different straps...


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

jeffing said:


> This will be the last self-indulgence upload of the SNE497 (with Erika's strap) in case you guys are getting sick of it. Also shows how much I'm enjoying this piece matching it with different straps...


Never would get sick of this. I will be holding you personally responsible when I go out and buy solar tuna though!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

trameline said:


> Has anybody got a rubber original strap for The SBEP005 DIGI TUNA they would be prepared to sell me, silver or gold buckle no problem.Have damaged mine and would like to replace with an original strap.
> Or any info as to where one can be obtained .
> Thanks


I have the unused one off my 001 you're welcome to if you like. I'm in the UK too which should simplify things.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> I have the unused one off my 001 you're welcome to if you like. I'm in the UK too which should simplify things.
> 
> View attachment 13428665
> View attachment 13428667
> View attachment 13428669


Yes please that would be fantastic, I have Pmd you :-!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Keeping mine on this at the minute. A very lightweight, comfortable and capable watch.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

This week maybe, I'll get it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> This week maybe, I'll get it.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Still loving the Pepsidigi


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So I have seen on YouTube vids that the 0-15 of the golden solar SNE498 is lumed....is this true of all the new solar models?


----------



## TwoDads (Sep 8, 2016)

LeeMorgan said:


> I did, it's 29mm and you can use the SNZHxx.
> I used a single dome and it's not bad, but I wish to use a flat one with a small bevel as the stock one.
> Harold doesn't yet have this watch in hand (why Harold?) so a flat sapphire from him will be a long wait; don't care of Alex because he doesn't ship to Italy, so he can stuff all his sapphires in .........
> Rob (Monsterwatches) uses the same SNZH.
> ...


Any chance we can see some pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> So I have seen on YouTube vids that the 0-15 of the golden solar SNE498 is lumed....is this true of all the new solar models?


Just SNE498 and SNE499 as far as I know.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Just SNE498 and SNE499 as far as I know.


Puts me over the edge then....SNE498 ordered!


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> So I have seen on YouTube vids that the 0-15 of the golden solar SNE498 is lumed....is this true of all the new solar models?


My SNE498 and friends doing their lume things


----------



## TwoDads (Sep 8, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> So I have seen on YouTube vids that the 0-15 of the golden solar SNE498 is lumed....is this true of all the new solar models?


The SNE499 even has two-tone lume (SKX on the right)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Just SNE498 and SNE499 as far as I know.


SNE497 too lumed from 0-15 bezel marker.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I got rid of my SNE498 a couple of days after receiving the SBBN033 Tuna. There's just no comparison whatsoever, the Solar Tuna felt like a toy. I liked the color and all, but I couldn't see myself wearing it. Ever. 
But that's not the point of this post, just saying  
Anyway, I visited my local AD today and saw them in the window. I wanted to test the bezel action, to compare it with the one I had and I must say it was waaaay better on the two they had in stock. It felt just right, while the one I had was a bit on the loose end. Not bad, but these were much better. One of them had a date sitting low and the other a terribly wobbly crown. So I guess these are hit or miss. As usual...


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

therion said:


> I got rid of my SNE498 a couple of days after receiving the SBBN033 Tuna. There's just no comparison whatsoever, the Solar Tuna felt like a toy. I liked the color and all, but I couldn't see myself wearing it. Ever.
> But that's not the point of this post, just saying
> Anyway, I visited my local AD today and saw them in the window. I wanted to test the bezel action, to compare it with the one I had and I must say it was waaaay better on the two they had in stock. It felt just right, while the one I had was a bit on the loose end. Not bad, but these were much better. One of them had a date sitting low and the other a terribly wobbly crown. So I guess these are hit or miss. As usual...


The discontinued SBBN015 is the kinda tuna I would get if I ventured into the real tuna territory. The hands of the newer ones don't do much for me. For now I'm content with the solar tuna knowing their short-comings while scratching my SBBN015 itch I guess


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, I was also in the same boat, I liked the old style Tunas much better. But I changed my mind in a second after seeing the SBBN033 in the metal. The polished shroud and the new style hands just work for me. But the most important factor is the general "feel" of the watch, that bezel action and the heft, don't even get me started on the lume..man,I'm in love. I can't remember the last time I haven't desired a new watch the day after receiving the current one  I'm one happy camper.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Not sure if it's ok to post link to online store sites but I think this might benefit others. If it's not allowed, let me know and I'll remove the link.

Anyone interested in the shroud for SNE should take a look at the link below. I'm not affiliated with any sellers but they're selling it for more than half the price of what yobokies is charging. Not sure if they ship oversea though. If I haven't bought mine yet, I would have given these a try just for the price alone. From what I saw, there is only SS available and you can type in the model of the watch to return all results of what's available for a particular model.

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.31.38134ed90n3OEP&id=576064561399


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

therion said:


> I got rid of my SNE498 a couple of days after receiving the SBBN033 Tuna. There's just no comparison whatsoever, the Solar Tuna felt like a toy. I liked the color and all, but I couldn't see myself wearing it. Ever.
> But that's not the point of this post, just saying
> Anyway, I visited my local AD today and saw them in the window. I wanted to test the bezel action, to compare it with the one I had and I must say it was waaaay better on the two they had in stock. It felt just right, while the one I had was a bit on the loose end. Not bad, but these were much better. One of them had a date sitting low and the other a terribly wobbly crown. So I guess these are hit or miss. As usual...


I think I mentioned above somewhere, but I did the exact opposite. But I completely agree with you. I received the SNE498 and SBBN033 on the same day (same box even) and was kind of stunned by the difference. The SBBN033 is a CLEARLY better watch. It's amazing. So awesome, that I couldn't justify having both the SBBN and my SBDX017 sitting side by side. Like, when would I choose one over the other? Too much competition. What I really wanted in my Tuna purchase was an easy grab-and-go analog quartz watch, akin to a G-Shock in ease of wear & use. The SNE498 grew on me over a couple days as I really reflected on what I wanted in my watch box. So the SBBN033 was sold to a friend (who REALLY wanted me to sell it!), and the SNE498 is on my wrist today.








But it really makes me want a Golden Tuna, or maybe a Ninja.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The SBBN033 is the watch I lusted after, the TiN Tuna is a cop out. But hey, I can barely justify spending the money THAT costs, there's no way I could afford an SBBN, ever. On the plus side, the TiNT does have a unique color scheme, and is slightly smaller and thinner. That accounts for something, although it's not a 7c46 Tuna.


----------



## Desinori (Jul 1, 2015)

Just got the Yokobies metal shroud.

Certainly feels and looks better!

Mine didn't need any modifications to the screw holes, but do note that if you don't seat it straight, the last hole may not line up.


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

My SNE498 back to its plastic shroud. The stainless shroud is very nice but for whatever reason the rough finish of the plastic appeals to me more. The metal shroud is for sale in the parts section if anyone wants it :-d


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just ordered my SNE498 from Ebay. Very excited to get it!!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

How do the SOLAR SEIKOs leave the factory? With a fully charged battery I presume.. I know it's a ten month reserve in these but where I live the sun isn't coming back in about that long, the summer just ended and I still haven't gotten my damned watch . Missed the small window of opportunity for a decent charge, thanks obama


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Send it to me, I'll charge it for ya ;-)











Tickstart said:


> How do the SOLAR SEIKOs leave the factory? With a fully charged battery I presume.. I know it's a ten month reserve in these but where I live the sun isn't coming back in about that long, the summer just ended and I still haven't gotten my damned watch . Missed the small window of opportunity for a decent charge, thanks obama


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> How do the SOLAR SEIKOs leave the factory? With a fully charged battery I presume.. I know it's a ten month reserve in these but where I live the sun isn't coming back in about that long, the summer just ended and I still haven't gotten my damned watch . Missed the small window of opportunity for a decent charge, thanks obama


Lol I'd say unless you live in the northernmost regions of Sweden, you'll be ok. And even there, they do have flashlights. Some of them

I know that in my former country of Denmark, even perpetual overcast skies can still charge a solar watch hahaha


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Looks like you need to buy a 100,000 watt generator and King Kong spotlight to go with it! I just happen to have a spare one of each, send Me 30,000.00 Deposit and I will ship them, we can workout the rest later! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

jkpa said:


> Lol I'd say unless you live in the northernmost regions of Sweden, you'll be ok.


I did until just recently :$ Yeah it'll be fine I think. Omg you're danish?? Our bloodsworn enemy!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> I did until just recently :$ Yeah it'll be fine I think. Omg you're danish?? Our bloodsworn enemy!


Haha there's some Swedish in there. For example, my last name has the double S variation as is the Swedish way, so I'm forever doomed to correct everyone on how to spell it. "No it's two S's.... SSON"


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBEP005. Now in the For Sale Section :-!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

trameline said:


> Am starting to like this





trameline said:


> SBEP005. Now in the For Sale Section :-!


A false start?!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> A false start?!


More a change of direction


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Polar Solar time!!!!!!!










I already had a spare yobokies steel shroud so had to swap it in.










By the end of the day I went back to white rubber. 









I'm thinking about going full out POLAR. Cerakote the steel shroud in matte white and get a white leather strap. Too bad turn around time for the guys who do a reputable job at applying a cerakote coating is so long.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

So a Seiko 7549 Golden Tuna is out??!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> So a Seiko 7549 Golden Tuna is out??!


7C46 but yeah you can trace it back to the 7549


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF with my Solar Tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello, is it possible to change the display of the second time zone in the SBPP005 model or does it display continuously?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ulfur said:


> Hello, is it possible to change the display of the second time zone in the SBPP005 model or does it display continuously?


You can change the time of the second zone, but you cannot choose whether it is displayed or not - it is there continuously.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

unfortunately


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Well... I have enjoyed the Golden Solar Tuna so much that I picked up the PADI version ->>>


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Soon. Perhaps.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

My solar tuna and the reissued Golden Tuna


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love this watch!


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Love this watch!


Me too. Model is SNE498. I like it a lot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

NegNoodles said:


> My solar tuna and the reissued Golden Tuna


What a pairing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Black gold is more interesting than black and silver.


----------



## TwoDads (Sep 8, 2016)

ulfur said:


> Black gold is more interesting than black and silver.


I agree, but also less versatile. The black and silver you can use SS bracelets and a SS shroud. Black and gold, you're locked in with blacked out hardware.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

TwoDads said:


> I agree, but also less versatile. The black and silver you can use SS bracelets and a SS shroud. Black and gold, you're locked in with blacked out hardware.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And this is why I just put my SNE498 up for sale. I found that I prefer a stainless steel case, not dlc.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

NegNoodles said:


> My solar tuna and the reissued Golden Tuna


I like the date only at 4 o'clock of the solar better than the day/date at 3 o'clock of the reissue but both are excellent watches.

Congrats


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

How do they compare? Is the reissue worth it?


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Awh yeah my boys! B-) Finally, the TiN Tuna is incoming. The norwegian distributor sent my watchmaker the watch today, so he'll be sending it to me, it just has to travel about a thousand miles or so from Luleå to here before it reaches me.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Rocat said:


> There. That's better.
> 
> View attachment 13427241


Exactly!


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

The bracelet does not look that good


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Whatever happened to, who was it, 6r15? And his cracked PADI dial. Can't find that thread.


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

It was a line between the solar cells. You can see it on all of them if you look closely.


----------



## Desinori (Jul 1, 2015)

Sorry for the spam, I just like this thing on natos...

Going with the Tuna theme.


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

T3C said:


> I like the date only at 4 o'clock of the solar better than the day/date at 3 o'clock of the reissue but both are excellent watches.
> 
> Congrats


I do too. It's actually the most noticeable difference between the SBBN and SBDX Tunas - the relocation of the date wheel. However I absolutely detest the Prospex X on the dial, and I am glad that Seiko decided to leave the reissue alone. That being said, you can identify alot of differences between both watches when they're side by side.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Tomorrow, perhaps.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

NegNoodles said:


> I do too. It's actually the most noticeable difference between the SBBN and SBDX Tunas - the relocation of the date wheel. However I absolutely detest the Prospex X on the dial, and I am glad that Seiko decided to leave the reissue alone. That being said, you can identify alot of differences between both watches when they're side by side.


Yes, besides the more obvious differences, the titanium nitrate coating on the reissue is matte vs the shiny one on the solar.

As for the X, I have no problem with it. It's like the SQ on the vintage quartz. In fact, I wish Seiko would start using the SQ on their quartz watches again. I kinda like it.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

It's. HERE*!!!!!

*after I bike to the postal service and fetch it


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Okay, I won't post a picture (yet) because you already know what it looks like.. Can't say I'm that impressed with anything in particular, the bezel is slightly misaligned on mine and the action isn't great. But it's a good looking watch no doubt. Smaller than expected, as with all watches you see online I reckon. SEIKO lubed the crown threads on this? I could very clearly hear the sound of grease when I wiggled the crown about in the neutral position. Or maybe my watchmaker added it. Chapter ring is ever sp slightly misaligned, almost identical to my SKX so I can't even complain about that. Not a big fan of the strap material, I prefer the old Z 22 material. I do prefer a st. steel watch rather than a black one, but on the other hand I have been wearing my G-shock for years.. We'll see how we get along.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

But the seconds hand hits the markers pretty well and the hour and minute hands are perfectly aligned when they should! I left it out sun bathing for now. Serial number 83----, what's it been doing for five months?!?


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I do love the FRP shroud though, it's solid as a brick!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> Okay, I won't post a picture (yet) because you already know what it looks like.. Can't say I'm that impressed with anything in particular, the bezel is slightly misaligned on mine and the action isn't great. But it's a good looking watch no doubt. Smaller than expected, as with all watches you see online I reckon. SEIKO lubed the crown threads on this? I could very clearly hear the sound of grease when I wiggled the crown about in the neutral position. Or maybe my watchmaker added it. Chapter ring is ever sp slightly misaligned, almost identical to my SKX so I can't even complain about that. Not a big fan of the strap material, I prefer the old Z 22 material. I do prefer a st. steel watch rather than a black one, but on the other hand I have been wearing my G-shock for years.. We'll see how we get along.


You have waited a long time for it....... I hope you bond well with it  !


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you friend. It's growing on me!


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Solar Golden Tuna Lume Shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Although a good demonstration of the "lines" on the SOLAR dial, it's also a bad one, since there're two of them, one of them precisely obstructed by the minute hand..


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Thank you friend. It's growing on me!


It took a few days for me to come around. Didn't get it at first. But I gotta say I really like it now. The gold and black is great, and I really like the strap.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes I like the strap, it's silky smooth. BUT, it clings to the wrist in a way that I'm not fond of (but that could be due to the sizing being non-optimal for me compared to the SKX's Z 22). And that pretty metal keeper that says SEIKO on it, I'm afraid it's not gonna stay pretty for very long :/ And the caseback is way too large, why oh why, have a look at the back of and old solid caseback Grandfather the straps are fastened so close to each other! It's amazing. That's a whole other construction, yeah I know. It's really hard to push in the crown without knocking the minute hand out of alignment with where you aimed for. Almost impossible to get it right, don't know why.


----------



## Stabulldogs (Apr 27, 2018)

After having dinner w an sne498 friend last night and admiring his watch, I scooped up an sne499 this evening, using 35% discount from youtube vid plus free shipping and no tax, $295 all in from AD, already on its way from CA to NY.

The 15 min lum, what’s the reason for only doing 15min on the bezel? I’m a diver, and can’t figure it out. Nothing special about the first 14 min you’d care about (i don’t think). Just for aesthetics? Really adds meaningful cost to lum the whole bezel? Any color appreciated 

Look forward to getting my first Seiko and joining the Tuna family! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> My SNE498 back to its plastic shroud. The stainless shroud is very nice but for whatever reason the rough finish of the plastic appeals to me more. The metal shroud is for sale in the parts section if anyone wants it :-d
> 
> View attachment 13432733


What strap is that. I need it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

dberg said:


> korgath_of_barbaria said:
> 
> 
> > My SNE498 back to its plastic shroud. The stainless shroud is very nice but for whatever reason the rough finish of the plastic appeals to me more. The metal shroud is for sale in the parts section if anyone wants it
> ...


Its a Bonetto Centurini 284 with the original hardware from the Seiko strap carried over. It is a very nice rubber strap, very soft and flexible plus its designed to take the fat Seiko spring bars. It does smell of vanilla which I really like but I know some people do not.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> Yes I like the strap, it's silky smooth. BUT, it clings to the wrist in a way that I'm not fond of (but that could be due to the sizing being non-optimal for me compared to the SKX's Z 22). And that pretty metal keeper that says SEIKO on it, I'm afraid it's not gonna stay pretty for very long :/ And the caseback is way too large, why oh why, have a look at the back of and old solid caseback Grandfather the straps are fastened so close to each other! It's amazing. That's a whole other construction, yeah I know. *It's really hard to push in the crown without knocking the minute hand out of alignment with where you aimed for*. Almost impossible to get it right, don't know why.


Try setting the minute hand from the other direction.

On my SBDN028, I use to set the minute hand forward and it had the same problem. When I move the minute hand past the time and then reverse it to the minute marker, problem solved.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

T3C said:


> Try setting the minute hand from the other direction.
> 
> On my SBDN028, I use to set the minute hand forward and it had the same problem. When I move the minute hand past the time and then reverse it to the minute marker, problem solved.


The manual recommends this, i.e setting the time by way of "reversing" 4-5 minutes to the correct time. It's the opposite for SEIKO's mechanical movements, at least with the 7s26, you set the time "forwards". But to answer your concern, yes I did that. Didn't quite do it but it is what it is.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Ha, I should have read the manual!

For me the 7s26 is never an issue: it doesnt hack and has a wide range for variation.

BTW, congrats on receiving your watch, finally


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

yeah, finally. The minutes hand is kinda bent around where it attaches to the shaft, you see it very clearly when light reflects on it  Shame on such a nice hand.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

It's the finite state machine crab again :$


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

SNE498


----------



## TwoDads (Sep 8, 2016)

The stainless steel shroud finally arrived from Yobokies for the SNE499. Swapping it over was as simple as undoing the three screws. Everything lined up perfectly when putting it back together (no filing required).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

looking very good...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

Mrwozza70 said:


> looking very good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dope!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

New!!! SNE???








Marcelo
______________


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Mrwozza70 said:


> looking very good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the SS shroud mod this one is probably the best looking tuna one can buy today together with the SBBN035.

The "ninja" is superb, but the old school hands and slightly reduced size on this one make it an absolute winner


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

mms said:


> New!!! SNE???
> 
> View attachment 13467833
> 
> ...


That's the new SBDJ045 Save Our Oceans version Solar Tuna ...

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Duplicate post !


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> That's the new SBDJ045 Save Our Oceans version Solar Tuna ...
> 
> Regards,


Tks.


----------



## Stabulldogs (Apr 27, 2018)

Just got my first Seiko, the SNE499 Padi Baby Tuna. Initial knee jerk text to my watch friend upon the unboxing and wearing for a few minutes...


Buckle on strap kinda wide and can dig into wrist a bit. Bezel is 1/120th, I think I prefer 1/60th. Ticking second hand bothering me a bit as compared to sweeping hands I’ve grown accustomed to of late. Bezel turns easily but can only turn so much until hand hits shroud and have to regroup. Lume good, dual color lume very cool. Looks well-sized on wrist despite being 46mm i believe. Red minute hand cool as is lume in the second hand. Blue strap w blue shroud cool. the dial has good wave-like illusion, red dash on inside markers at 15,30,45,60 minutes cool. Date at 4 oclock nice change of pace. 

Overall very happy w the watch and expect this won’t be my last Seiko or Tuna for that matter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryW (Mar 6, 2006)

Does the digi tuna have a plastic case - i was just looking at the case back screws - they look to be self-tapers


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Seppia said:


> With the SS shroud mod this one is probably the best looking tuna one can buy today together with the SBBN035.
> 
> The "ninja" is superb, but the old school hands and slightly reduced size on this one make it an absolute winner


Does anybody have the weight of this solar watch with alloy shroud?
Reason I ask is because even tho I love my Tuna 033 on rubber, on stainless with lower band tension, I find the watch too top heavy.

The Solar version maybe lighter however. Anybody know?
Thanks


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

You must've really whacked that watch hard, the entire case is distorted!


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

automan69 said:


> Does anybody have the weight of this solar watch with alloy shroud?
> Reason I ask is because even tho I love my Tuna 033 on rubber, on stainless with lower band tension, I find the watch too top heavy.
> 
> The Solar version maybe lighter however. Anybody know?
> Thanks


Light as a feather. Seriously. In a good way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoDads (Sep 8, 2016)

dberg said:


> Light as a feather. Seriously. In a good way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll second this. Very comfortable, not too heavy at all. There was no noticeable difference after the shroud swap. For what it's worth, my SNE499 with Yobokies shroud and uncle Seiko waffle weighs 97g on the kitchen scales.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> You must've really whacked that watch hard, the entire case is distorted!


Many don't know the Tuna is as moldable as Play-doh...even without the easy bake oven.
Just remolded it.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

TwoDads said:


> I'll second this. Very comfortable, not too heavy at all. There was no noticeable difference after the shroud swap. For what it's worth, my SNE499 with Yobokies shroud and uncle Seiko waffle weighs 97g on the kitchen scales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. That would be the big difference on a stainless strap with less tension where the center of gravity of the solar is friendlier.
I believe the 300m Tuna like the 033 I have is closer to 180g or almost twice the weight. It also wears its gravity center more away from the wrist and I find it floppier than other 180g-ish dive watches on stainless. That said, I love the 033 on rubber because the tension of the strap controls the weight better.

The Solar with alloy bezel looks like a great option for a lighter weight dive watch with close to the same aesthetic as the 300m Quartz Tuna. I also am a big fan of a Solar movement. I don't share the mechanical movement love of others on the forum. I like grab and wear.

Although Seiko are slow to respond, they are finally coming around to making a cosmetically appealing Solar dive watch. About time.
Funny how that dynamic may work at the end of the day. The aftermarket driving how they should have offered the Solar Tuna in the first place e.g. alloy bezel.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

They should sell with a metal shroud


----------



## babermac (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi all,

I just received my brand new SNE498 from Long Island Watch, and while I am thrilled with the watch overall, the bezel has a LOT of play in it. After each click I can move it backward almost a full second's distance. I have two other Seiko divers (SKX007 + 6309-729A) and neither of them have anywhere near this much play.

Additionally, it's quite a bit off from the 12 o'clock marker unless I make an effort to stop it between clicks. 

I know bezel/chapter alignment is a common issue in Seikos, but does anyone else's SNE498 have this much play in it? 

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

That sounds like mine as well.


----------



## dr.sphinx (Dec 29, 2017)

I hate to say it, but play in the bezels and their overall operational qualities is crapshoot all across, SKXs all the way to GS divers. On a postitive note, I've always had good experience with local folks, just a minute of qualified tinkering with those 2 bent-metal pieces and hey presto. I know, ideally you wouldn't have to do that in the first place. 

I am waiting for my 497 (had to order from Germany, I live around the corner, but ran afoul of Seiko "distribution" again). One of the experiments I want to do is to try the bracelet out on 031 Tuna. And much as I am not a third-party tinkerer, it will be hard to resist sourcing a metal shroud. Don't wanna jinx it, but with that on it may just be the perfect casual diver from Seiko.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Erika's Originals Black Ops MN with PVD hardware


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Seiko bargain of the year IMHO......great strap, nice hardware, dial lines up, 2nds hand hits all the indicies....all that for under $300US!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still loving this one.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

phoenix844884 said:


> Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


Damn that's a helluva pair.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I can almost see a bezel swap in the future.... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

I agree


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Erika's Originals Black Ops MN with PVD hardware
> 
> View attachment 13484871
> 
> ...


Oooo thats the combo right there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Thanks to all who suggested the Bonetto strap. 
Also, a cortado = equal parts espresso and milk.


----------



## Tommyboy8585 (Sep 12, 2018)

My digital tuna.


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

another oct release... SBEP011


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

A steal.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Absolutely a steal for what you get!! The proportions are spot on for this watch.


----------



## TwoDads (Sep 8, 2016)

Has anyone replaced the crystal on one of the new or old solar tunas with a domed one? I have trawled through old posts and it sounds like it has been done but I couldn’t find any pics.

Has anyone done the mod and can share some pictures?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

New digi-tunas https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Decided to keep the SBEP005,on strap from Snaggletooth


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Bargain of the year.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Digituna Fieldmaster looking Northwest at Grandview Point, Grand Canyon, Arizona


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Boom! I couldn't resist the vintage vibe of this Solar powered tuna. Seiko got it right on this 'reissue' if sorts. Proper design, proper size and great value.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Back to work...


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Just noticed something on the TiN Tuna caseback... The prospecs-X is mirrored :s What happened SEIKO?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

After trying Erika's Originals MN straps on other watches I've fallen out of love with my usual Zulu. Here's my Digi-Tuna on an EO Black Ops MN with PVD hardware.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Really love the Golden Solar Tuna.... Got it for a hair over $200 and it is definitely the best bang for your buck! That lume!!









Sent from my Note


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

Fools Gold on a mesh bracelet


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Simple Solar Satisfaction.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I remembered that I had a Strapcode Engineer II from a previous mod and tried it on the Tuna earlier this week. I love it!  I'll take better photos over the weekend.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I'd actually like a strap that's brighter than the black shroud, in it's stock execution the black strap kind of obscures the roundness of the watch. It's as round as Karl Pilkington's manc head.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Back at work & back on the rubber


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Had to change my mind on this one, could not get used to the negative display, so it’s been flipped, farewell , I tried to like it more but alas failed:-s


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

My recently acquired SNE498 with Yobokies shroud and my old tuna.

The SNE is sized just right, and so so comfortable.

I now have an insatiable desire to acquire the SNE499 and a Yobokies SS shroud...should I?


----------



## TwoDads (Sep 8, 2016)

wemedge said:


> My recently acquired SNE498 with Yobokies shroud and my old tuna.
> 
> The SNE is sized just right, and so so comfortable.
> 
> ...


The answer is yes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

wemedge said:


> My recently acquired SNE498 with Yobokies shroud and my old tuna.
> 
> The SNE is sized just right, and so so comfortable.
> 
> ...


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Archangel FX said:


> wemedge said:
> 
> 
> > My recently acquired SNE498 with Yobokies shroud and my old tuna.
> ...


----------



## dr.sphinx (Dec 29, 2017)

I do like my 497. Thought with an aftermarket shroud, it just might replace my 031 . After one month of ownership though - gotta admit that there is something about the real deal, even with the updated dial. Nonetheless, it's one hell of a watch and Seiko did it just right - build, dial, price, all in good proportion.

I thought I was going to be able to experiment with the 497 bracelet on my 031 - I mean look at the endlinks, what can go wrong. Well everything - the 497 endlinks are a smidge too big 

The 0-15 lume is weird (I get the significance of 15 on a diver's watch), wish it were all around.

On rubber straps, the metal of the lugs doesn't appear to stand out too much to bother me. The shroud is actually quite good-looking and pleasant to the touch.


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm really liking the look of the SNE498 and 497. I had a quick look in my local High Street shop today - they had the 498 for close on the full UK retail - about £360 - which, for me, is all kinds of too much for this watch, given that not that long ago (about 6 months) I got my SNE435 PADI for about £160 from an East-Asian seller. Despite extensive Googling, I've not found these watches being offered by the usual Singaporean retailers (Creation, Watcheszon, etc.) - are these not available on the East-Asian market yet? Does anyone know when they will be?

Secondary question... Looking at the photos, I initially thought the indices on the dial were applied, but from my quick look in the shop, it looked more like they were moulded as part of the dial, and then the outline painted (white?) to give an appearance similar to an applied marker. Are they moulded as part of the dial?

Thanks. MB


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

new release for NOV save the ocean SNE518...









from SEIKOHK fb


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

That pic makes me think of the unforgettable Nic Cage quote; Glass or plastic, GLASS OR PLASTIC?!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

How'd it get burnt how'd it get burnt!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

MandoBear said:


> I'm really liking the look of the SNE498 and 497. I had a quick look in my local High Street shop today - they had the 498 for close on the full UK retail - about £360 - which, for me, is all kinds of too much for this watch, given that not that long ago (about 6 months) I got my SNE435 PADI for about £160 from an East-Asian seller. Despite extensive Googling, I've not found these watches being offered by the usual Singaporean retailers (Creation, Watcheszon, etc.) - are these not available on the East-Asian market yet? Does anyone know when they will be?
> 
> Secondary question... Looking at the photos, I initially thought the indices on the dial were applied, but from my quick look in the shop, it looked more like they were moulded as part of the dial, and then the outline painted (white?) to give an appearance similar to an applied marker. Are they moulded as part of the dial?
> 
> Thanks. MB


I've also been searching and I can't find anything. 
Other good sellers are skywatches in Singapore, and dutyfreeislandshop (probably in HK) but nothing.

I think it's a matter of time though


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

@ imdamian -- I'm confused as to whether your post @802 is two different watches. Looks like one has a steel case and one has a plastic case. Is that correct? If these are new, what are the model nos? Thanks.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't own a digital or solar Tuna but I do have an Orange Arnie. The Arnie doesn't nearly get as much wrist time as my SBBN033 b/c I'll pick the full steel shroud over a plastic shroud every time I wake up and go to my watch box in the morning.

Yobokies makes a stainless steel shroud that I've seen fitted on the Solar Tuna's - it COMPLETELY changes the look and I would highly recommend it but it'll set you back about $100 bucks shipped (not my picture):














https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/solar-tuna-stainless-steel-shroud-yobokies-sbdn02x-4384386.html


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

dberg said:


> @ imdamian -- I'm confused as to whether your post @802 is two different watches. Looks like one has a steel case and one has a plastic case. Is that correct? If these are new, what are the model nos? Thanks.


they are the same watch. the one on display had plastic covering the watch


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

dberg said:


> @ imdamian -- I'm confused as to whether your post @802 is two different watches. Looks like one has a steel case and one has a plastic case. Is that correct? If these are new, what are the model nos? Thanks.


they are the same watch. the one on display had plastic covering the watch


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

A thing to appreciate about the TiN Tuna and the Anemone alike is that despite being digital, none of them collect information about you and sells to third parties.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

No prizes for guessing when the end of British Summer Time came around (DST to the rest of the world) who had forgotten which buttons to press on his digital Tuna and couldn't find the guide? - You can't beat the internet when stupid comes knocking.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

New arrival. My first digital Seiko. SBEP011.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

SEIKO is going wild with their tunas, there are several new ladies versions now. You might think that the ladies tuna would be something like 60 mm or something (since women like to compensate) but it's actually SMALLER than the "male" tunas. Like the hands on that partic.

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/STBR011


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> SEIKO is going wild with their tunas, there are several new ladies versions now. You might think that the ladies tuna would be something like 60 mm or something (since women like to compensate) but it's actually SMALLER than the "male" tunas. Like the hands on that partic.
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/STBR011


The Freeman's sporting club all black looks fantastic. 
At 42mm they may work even for men that are wrist challenged like me


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

gshock626 said:


> New arrival. My first digital Seiko. SBEP011.


Looks gorgeous!


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

As with all of my new acquisitions, I opened my "straps box" and tried a couple of combinations. Hope you don't mind more pictures than usual, but I couldn't find much photos of Solar Tuna on different straps than the original Seiko one, so maybe someone finds it useful


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

@mysiak -- what strap is on the second photo posted and what straps are the two watches on the last photo? Thanks!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

CY 22 and DAL1BP.


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

I need help. I'm looking at the SNE518 on the US Seiko site. It is a web exclusive. It is the blue - save the ocean special edition. On the Japan website, they are showing the same watch as SBDJ045. Why is that? They appear to be identical. The price on the Japanese model is ever so slightly more expensive.

Also, is the SBEP001 essentially the same as the SBEP009, except for the red WR rating?


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

dberg said:


> @mysiak -- what strap is on the second photo posted and what straps are the two watches on the last photo? Thanks!


@Tickstart god it right  CY 22 is the new original Seiko silicone strap and DAL1BP is the old PU formula with "flat vent" design. New silicone is much softer, but a bit of lint magnet and it tends to get stuck against clothes. Old PU is much sturdier, but doesn't attract any dust and its surface isn't "sticky". I would like to have something in between..


----------



## dreadnought14 (Nov 7, 2018)

First post ! Just got this last weekend, love the blue and green lume.


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

dberg said:


> I need help. I'm looking at the SNE518 on the US Seiko site. It is a web exclusive. It is the blue - save the ocean special edition. On the Japan website, they are showing the same watch as SBDJ045. Why is that? They appear to be identical. The price on the Japanese model is ever so slightly more expensive.
> 
> Also, is the SBEP001 essentially the same as the SBEP009, except for the red WR rating?


Can anybody help on this? Also, does Seiko donate a portion from the sale of the ocean special editions?


----------



## TwoDads (Sep 8, 2016)

New Seiko Prospex 'Street Series' Solar Divers.

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/seiko-prospex-street-series-solar-divers-introducing#&gid=1&pid=3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Any of you guys with the Golden or Padi Solar Tuna notice a bit of play / wobble on the crown when its unscrewed to set either the date or time?
Just picked up one yesterday and noticed it on mine.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes, it's all in order.


----------



## dreadnought14 (Nov 7, 2018)

arlee said:


> Any of you guys with the Golden or Padi Solar Tuna notice a bit of play / wobble on the crown when its unscrewed to set either the date or time?Just picked up one yesterday and noticed it on mine.


Yes, my watch crown wobbles when unscrewed.


----------



## hakabasch (Dec 26, 2016)

imdamian said:


> new release for NOV save the ocean SNE518...
> 
> View attachment 13593111
> 
> ...


Ordered it from Japan and it's on the way now!


----------



## hakabasch (Dec 26, 2016)

dberg said:


> Can anybody help on this? Also, does Seiko donate a portion from the sale of the ocean special editions?


1) The SNE is under international product code and SBDJ is Japan domestic product code. They are the same watch just using different codes in different region. Similar story to MM300 with SLA (international code) vs SBDX (domestic code).
2) Yes, allegedly.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The lugs on the smaller tunas are ugly, very much so on the TiN Tuna. It should be just round, but it isn't. Luckily, I've alleviated the problem by swapping straps between the SKX and the TiN, since the Z22 flares out at the base.
Can't tell yet if it looks good or not, it's too new. The colors are mismatched (silver/golden buckle) but that doesn't bother me yet.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Cool and classic piece, can't get enough of it.. b-)


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

I already wrote how much I like my other solar Tuna SNE497, yesterday I had to buy the second one.
Harold (yobokies) already shipped a stainless steel shroud and a single dome sapphire, Rob (Monsterwatches) is looking for a steel colour crown.
I do not mod it to enchance any caracteristics, just for my aestetical taste; the stainless shroud helps to make it seem a little bigger on my beefy wrist and the sapphire with blue ar will increase the daunty dial colour and texture.

I advise to buy this watch, at this price point I find it a Seiko masterpiece, a light cool well designed watch, a real reliable diver, confortable and well assembled (both have no QC faults; the seconds hand hits the marks too).
Last but not least, first one is incredibly sharp, running +1s/90 days.
My bad pic skills shown here 
Have a good w/end


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

LeeMorgan said:


> I already wrote how much I like my other solar Tuna SNE497, yesterday I had to buy the second one.
> Harold (yobokies) already shipped a stainless steel shroud and a single dome sapphire, Rob (Monsterwatches) is looking for a steel colour crown.
> I do not mod it to enchance any caracteristics, just for my aestetical taste; the stainless shroud helps to make it seem a little bigger on my beefy wrist and the sapphire with blue ar will increase the daunty dial colour and texture.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize that there were crystal replacements for the sne498. Definitely going to have to reach out to Harold on that!

Sent from my Note


----------



## TwoDads (Sep 8, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> I didn't realize that there were crystal replacements for the sne498. Definitely going to have to reach out to Harold on that!
> 
> Sent from my Note


I'm pretty sure I read further up this thread that SNZH replacement single dome sapphire crystals will work on the solar tunas. I haven't seen any pics yet though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

DigiTuna.


----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi! Are the bezels in solar tunas made of plastic or metal?


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The bezel on the TiN Tuna is made out of metal of some sort, but the insert is made of plastic.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> The bezel on the TiN Tuna is made out of metal of some sort, but the insert is made of plastic.


Actually believe you have that backwards. The insert is a type of metal and the bezel some type of plastic.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

What, no =D The bezel is metal, insert plastic. Shroud FRP*.

*Fibre Rainforest Plastic


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dup


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> What, no =D The bezel is metal, insert plastic. Shroud FRP*.
> 
> *Fibre Rainforest Plastic


Guess I got signals crossed. I was referring to the DigiTuna. I have both, so you are correct about the Solar.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

That explains it. Wasn't aware of that combination in the SEIKO anemone!


----------



## Mongoose108 (Nov 5, 2018)

therion said:


> Dude, you have way too much time...We all know by now that you have overpaid for your watch and that you have named it TiN ( whatever the #€&@ that means). Now grow a pair and wait like a man for it to come. Or cancel the bloody pre-order (yes, you can do that) and get one from someone else already. And then put it in a safe, so it stays nice and clean, like a Tuna should be.


LOL. A bit rough, but can't disagree........


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Here my STO Solar Tuna-Lite after few twists

Solid Oyster with wet suit extention

Silver crown

Stainless steel shroud

Single dome sapphire (Any 29mm glass for SNZHxx works, be careful, the single dome in perfect flush with the insert silver ring and the insert, the DD will sit a little higher and the pecularity of the Tuna watch to protect the glass will be lost).

My advise: with blue AR the dial lose 80% of it blue glare and except in the strong light it looks deep navy/black while the reflections of the sapphire are more purple than its original light blue. I would use a no ar sapphire to see the wonderfull dial in any light (really difficult to take pic with the sapphire I used, near to impossible)

I love it! Great watch


----------



## hakabasch (Dec 26, 2016)

The old style indices and hands are so beautiful. And solar makes it thin and comfortable. Love it more than MM300 now.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

This has been a great, rugged watch! I swap between this and the PADI version often. I told Santa I wouldn't mind the STO version for Christmas


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Just ordered mine yesterday after casually browsing this thread and ending up reading its entirety. To those of you who own both the SNE498 and the "real" golden tunas, do they have the same shade of gold/TiN or whatever it is? I've never seen an SNE498 in person, but have handled both the SBDX014 and S23626 and found their use of the gold color very tasteful.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> This has been a great, rugged watch! I swap between this and the PADI version often. I told Santa I wouldn't mind the STO version for Christmas


What kind of strap is that please? I am looking for something similar to match golden accents of the watch, but being a man, I don't know the name of the strap color so can't do a proper online search.  Light brown? Beige? Sand? Golden brown? ... Please, help


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

mysiak said:


> What kind of strap is that please? I am looking for something similar to match golden accents of the watch, but being a man, I don't know the name of the strap color so can't do a proper online search.  Light brown? Beige? Sand? Golden brown? ... Please, help


That strap is Dark Khaki from crownandbuckle.com. It is the Crown & Buckle - Premium NATO


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Just ordered mine yesterday after casually browsing this thread and ending up reading its entirety. To those of you who own both the SNE498 and the "real" golden tunas, do they have the same shade of gold/TiN or whatever it is? I've never seen an SNE498 in person, but have handled both the SBDX014 and S23626 and found their use of the gold color very tasteful.


Between the two tunas I consider the shade of gold to be very close...









The SBDX014 is Rose Gold and is noticeably different&#8230;


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> Between the two tunas I consider the shade of gold to be very close...
> 
> View attachment 13673769
> 
> ...


I see, so the SNE498's gold is more similar to the SBBN040/S23626. Thank you very much. The SBDX014 is way too big (and too expensive, at least for the moment) for me.

Edit: added some wrist shots from when I tried the SBDX014 and the SBDB013. What do you guys think? For some reason I feel no problem at all wearing my Orient saturation diver - which is more obviously too large due to its lug to lug length and case shape - but I felt overwhelmed by these mechanical tunas.


----------



## Mongoose108 (Nov 5, 2018)

The PADI version looks best in it's original configuration, IMO. Awesome.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Thoroughly shrinkwrapped.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

This one just came in a few minutes ago as of this post and I could already tell it's going to be my favorite daily watch... Drilled lugs, cool size that is just right, thin and light enough, classic style hands and markers, partially lumed bezel insert, flat crystal that's also recessed, and just enough hint of color while still being very mute. The SNE498 is a great watch despite its very basic movement. Sorry for the amateur lume shot.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

LeeMorgan said:


> Here my STO Solar Tuna-Lite after few twists
> 
> Solid Oyster with wet suit extention
> 
> ...


Where did you sourced the silver crown-stem?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Really like how the old style hands appear so big due to the smaller case/dial size on the fool's gold tuna.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_UKTX (May 24, 2012)

I am interested in getting an SNE499 but don't like the blue shroud. Can anyone tell me the part number for the black shroud of the SNE497/498 and where I might order it? I would like to order one and swap it out when I get the watch. I want the Seiko OEM plastic shroud and not the metal one from Yobokies. Thanks.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Matt_UKTX said:


> I am interested in getting an SNE499 but don't like the blue shroud. Can anyone tell me the part number for the black shroud of the SNE497/498 and where I might order it? I would like to order one and swap it out when I get the watch. I want the Seiko OEM plastic shroud and not the metal one from Yobokies. Thanks.


Not sure you can do that. SEIKO hates spare parts. Besides, I think an original SEIKO shroud could cost upwards of $150. I'm guessing now, btw. But it's a fact that many genuine SEIKO spare parts can cost more than a new watch in which the part is included.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Where did you sourced the silver crown-stem?


I used the silver crown from a SNE497 I own, in the meantime ordered another silver one to Seiko Europe, they confimed to receive spares parts of the Solar Tuna mid of december


----------



## Matt_UKTX (May 24, 2012)

LeeMorgan said:


> I used the silver crown from a SNE497 I own, in the meantime ordered another silver one to Seiko Europe, they confimed to receive spares parts of the Solar Tuna mid of december


How did you order from them? Is there a website or do you have to call?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

View attachment DSC_1010.jpg


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Matt_UKTX said:


> How did you order from them? Is there a website or do you have to call?


I ordered as replacement part through an AD.

Seiko is selling the crown as a kit made by stem/crown/crown tube and gaskets.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

BDC said:


> View attachment 13682575


beautiful capture!


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

My tuna fieldmaster fsc 









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Wore it to dinner with a friend. What a looker.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> Wore it to dinner with a friend. What a looker.


The watch or the friend?!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> The watch or the friend?!
> View attachment 13687335


Lol I was about to add it's the watch, not the friend, but decided against it. Of course someone would bring it up, lol. The friend was another local Seiko enthusiast.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

My SNE498 arrived last week. I'm very happy with it but I just can't bond with the new soft dive straps.

I had a Z22 wave vent, with a black buckle, on another Seiko so I made the swap. I like the look a lot better, I think it's the notches at the spring bars that make the strap appear a little wider at the lugs.

I can also wear the stiffer Z22 a little looser on my wrist. Just my personal preference as it's more comfortable for me that way.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

I got my SNE498 last week, and I'm finding it one of the nicest watches I've bought in some while (and I have a few... o|)

I'm just loving the warm reflections from the brushed, nickel plated hands, and just the nice proportions of the thing. I had been a bit concerend about the size as I have quite slim wrists, but I needn't have worried - it wears smaller than my SNE435.

I think Seiko really hit a home run with this one.

















The silicone strap is beautifully comfortable, but as others have noted - it is a real fluff magnet!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Dave W said:


> My SNE498 arrived last week. I'm very happy with it but I just can't bond with the new soft dive straps.
> 
> I had a Z22 wave vent on another Seiko so I made the swap. I like the look a lot better, I think it's the notches at the spring bars that make the strap appear a little wider at the lugs.
> 
> ...


Did the same with mine a few pages ago. Not regretting it, the lugs blend together with the strap, making it look more unobtrusively round. So my SKX has inherited the new silicon strap. It technically looks better now (the SKX) since its lugs are more exposed and the flares on the Z 22 didn't really make sense on that watch but I don't know.. There's just something about the Z 22 that make sparks fly.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Thinking of ordering the DAL1BP for the SKX. Yes. I might just do that.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

MandoBear said:


> I got my SNE498 last week, and I'm finding it one of the nicest watches I've bought in some while (and I have a few... o|)
> 
> I'm just loving the warm reflections from teh brushed, nickel plated hands, and just the nice proportions of the thing. I had been a bit concerend about the size as I have quite slim wrists, but I needn't have worried - it wears smaller than my SNE435.
> 
> ...


That got me thinking, there hasn't been an affordable Seiko model that enjoys the status of the SKX in terms of being a "fan favorite", but with the Tuna form factor (the Monster doesn't really count). The SNE498 might just be the perfect model to begin the craze with all the mod potential, and the fun size which allows basically anyone to wear it. Yobokies already makes a metal shroud for it and there are tons of blacked out bracelet choices from Strapcode, including one that comes with a ratcheting diver clasp.

Here's a pic I found on YouTube. I personally think the different shades of black between the shroud, the bracelet and the bezel insert actually gives the watch a bit more personality, although I also think it looks best on the stock strap with its matching golden buckle and keeper.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Any of the Seiko field models, any of the "5"s, lots of mods of those. I've even seen moded Monsters but personally the 2nd generation Monster is THE perfect Seiko watch, no mod needed. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Slm643 said:


> Any of the Seiko field models, any of the "5"s, lots of mods of those. I've even seen moded Monsters but personally the 2nd generation Monster is THE perfect Seiko watch, no mod needed.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


What, first gen or third, the second is the worst of them all!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Any of the Seiko field models, any of the "5"s, lots of mods of those. I've even seen moded Monsters but personally the 2nd generation Monster is THE perfect Seiko watch, no mod needed.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Mine needed a little help from this:









To this. Other than that it's a perfect watch.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Mine needed a little help from this:
> 
> View attachment 13693997
> 
> ...


Nice! what did you do with the black bezel?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I'll ask again: Have any of your SNE49X's had their crown tube lubed from the start? When I received mine the crown was clearly lubed judging by the sound when wiggled around a bit. I'm not sure if this was my watchmaker who did this before he sent it to me or what.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Tickstart said:


> I'll ask again: Have any of your SNE49X's had their crown tube lubed from the start? When I received mine the crown was clearly lubed judging by the sound when wiggled around a bit. I'm not sure if this was my watchmaker who did this before he sent it to me or what.


I don't own a solar Tuna nor am I a watch maker so take this for what it's worth. I've owned at least 10 watches with a crew-down crown (divers mostly) and Ive never seen one with lube on it. Maybe a bit of grease if the threads are gritty? I'd think you wouldn't want to lube the crown tube threads as it could either negatively affect the water resistance of the screw down crown or push lube into the watch case into places it shouldn't go. I'd just wipe off as much as you can and you should be fine.


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

GTR83 said:


> That got me thinking, there hasn't been an affordable Seiko model that enjoys the status of the SKX in terms of being a "fan favorite", but with the Tuna form factor (the Monster doesn't really count). The SNE498 might just be the perfect model to begin the craze with all the mod potential, and the fun size which allows basically anyone to wear it. Yobokies already makes a metal shroud for it and there are tons of blacked out bracelet choices from Strapcode, including one that comes with a ratcheting diver clasp.
> 
> Here's a pic I found on YouTube. I personally think the different shades of black between the shroud, the bracelet and the bezel insert actually gives the watch a bit more personality, although I also think it looks best on the stock strap with its matching golden buckle and keeper.
> 
> ...


I was thinking along the lines of "What if Seiko produced a high-grade solar quartz movement - jewelled, long-life lubricant, thermo-compensated - and put it in a Tuna case like this one but with a ceramic shroud and with a sapphire crystal and 300m WR - I'd be ALL over it..." Take my money! etc. etc....


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> I don't own a solar Tuna nor am I a watch maker so take this for what it's worth. I've owned at least 10 watches with a crew-down crown (divers mostly) and Ive never seen one with lube on it. Maybe a bit of grease if the threads are gritty? I'd think you wouldn't want to lube the crown tube threads as it could either negatively affect the water resistance of the screw down crown or push lube into the watch case into places it shouldn't go. I'd just wipe off as much as you can and you should be fine.


Well there's nothing visible, it's only.. Audible :s


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

My favorite spot to take watch pics near my house. It's a small alley but well lit and the concrete tiles give the photos a slight old-timey look. It's named the Sakura Alley for some reason. But I've also heard of some people getting mugged in this very alley lol.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Waiting for some parts, curious how the stock Hardlex from the SNZH could fit.
Strange, big bevel, higher than the insert and magnificating dial/hands in toysh way.
My opinion? No!


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

The stainless steel shroud arrived, now waiting for the right flat sapphire, the black crown from the Save the Ocean Solar Tuna isn't bad, same the rubber strap from a new Turtle.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

LeeMorgan said:


> The stainless steel shroud arrived, now waiting for the right flat sapphire, the black crown from the Save the Ocean Solar Tuna isn't bad, same the rubber strap from a new Turtle.
> 
> View attachment 13708369


Looks good! Where did you get the STO crown?


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

MakaveliSK said:


> Looks good! Where did you get the STO crown?


From a STO Tuna I have.
In case you want one, pm me, mine is for sale;-)


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Installed the Miltat Super Engineer II on the SNE498, not too shabby looking if I say so myself.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I've gotten used to the TiN on the Z 22 now.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

GTR83 said:


> Installed the Miltat Super Engineer II on the SNE498, not too shabby looking if I say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really sweet looking bracelet option on the SNE498, IMO. Nice work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks Dave, I do think that the stock silicone strap with its golden buckle and keeper looks best with the SNE498, but the Super Engineer II is a very close second. Now to see if it also looks good on the bigger S23626.


----------



## Matachana (Mar 2, 2015)

sorry double post


----------



## Matachana (Mar 2, 2015)

Mine on an old braclet i had previously on my Pebble watch, fits.

View attachment 13724111

View attachment 13724113

View attachment 13724115

View attachment 13724117

View attachment 13724119


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Matachana said:


> Mine on an old braclet i had previously on my Pebble watch, fits.


Looks good and matches the watch very well. Deep Blue do something similar.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

I guess I can share mine as well. Solar Tuna on a yobokies shroud and hexad oyster from strapcode. Don't know why but I prefer these on my Seikos.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Matachana said:


> Mine on an old braclet i had previously on my Pebble watch, fits.
> 
> View attachment 13724111
> 
> ...


Wow!

I think that bracelet looks even better than mine - the Super Engineer II is a bit too "bling" despite being PVD black. Any more details? What kind of springbar and clasp? Can you buy just the bracelet?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> Wow!
> 
> I think that bracelet looks even better than mine - the Super Engineer II is a bit too "bling" despite being PVD black. Any more details? What kind of springbar and clasp? Can you buy just the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


You can find them on eBay for about $20, just search polyurethane bracelet.


----------



## Matachana (Mar 2, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Wow!
> 
> I think that bracelet looks even better than mine - the Super Engineer II is a bit too "bling" despite being PVD black. Any more details? What kind of springbar and clasp? Can you buy just the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


I had previously bought mine from Amazon 
https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-Polyurethane-Bracelet-Luminox-Watches/dp/B004HZBOWM

You can also find them cheaper on Ebay. Couple of things to note if you decide to proceed

- It's not metal, it's polyurethane, so it's light. However, it still feels great and looks awesome and i've had mine for 5 years with no degradation at all.
- If you read the comments in the amazon link, it was not a 100% fit for my pebble watch and I had to cut of the last link's corner a little to fit into the lug. Being polyurethane, it was easy to do with a blade. I think you would have to do the same on the tuna.
- I noticed on ebay, some comes with the spring bar, which you will have to use because the tuna's springbar is too fat. I used my pebble's spring bars.
- The is s/steel clasp , and on ebay, i notice pvd coated clasp too. I would stick to the s/steel because clasp tends to scratch from desk diving and we all know scratchs on PVD is a bad thing.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed breakdown of the bracelet. I'm also looking at several other smartwatch bracelets and straps - there's a whole universe of them out there. And a lot of them seem to be priced way lower than the established strap brands.

And by the way, is it just me or did Seiko really give the SNE498 two distinct lume colors?









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

kpjimmy said:


> I guess I can share mine as well. Solar Tuna on a yobokies shroud and hexad oyster from strapcode. Don't know why but I prefer these on my Seikos.


Could you please share the link where you bought the metal shroud? I can't find it anywhere 
Thanks

"Time you enjoy wasting is not wasted time."


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

ismiv said:


> Could you please share the link where you bought the metal shroud? I can't find it anywhere
> Thanks
> 
> "Time you enjoy wasting is not wasted time."


Not what you want but the contact info for is there. Just email what you want and he'll respond when he can. Happy Holidays!

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4754789&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

kpjimmy said:


> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4754789&share_fid=13788&share_type=t
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Thank you 

"Time you enjoy wasting is not wasted time."


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Just to show a picture :-!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

jovani said:


>


yesterday and today ... 
you see any difference?
oooooo yes, other a cup ...


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

my first post
hello everyone 

SBDN045
love it!









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Thanks for the detailed breakdown of the bracelet. I'm also looking at several other smartwatch bracelets and straps - there's a whole universe of them out there. And a lot of them seem to be priced way lower than the established strap brands.
> 
> And by the way, is it just me or did Seiko really give the SNE498 two distinct lume colors?
> 
> ...


The 498 no, the 499 I think yes


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

jovani said:


> yesterday and today ...
> you see any difference?
> oooooo yes, other a cup ...


I like the vintage styling of the strap on the 7549... Is that the original one it came with? Thanks!

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrismcnie (Nov 13, 2018)

Not really a fan of the transparent/fuzzy looking plastic bezel insert. Does anyone know if this can be swapped with and skx or......


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I have added two more Solar Tunas to the collection....









I have enjoyed the Solar Goldie and PADI so much that Santa brought me the STO for Christmas.









I had recently acquired the 497 shortly before Christmas...

















Have a happy New Year!!!


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Archangel FX said:


> I have added two more Solar Tunas to the collection....
> 
> View attachment 13754623
> 
> ...


That's a nice Tuna collection! Really thinking I'm going to have to pick up the Goldie. I've been holding off bc I have the SRP775, but I'm not sure I can do so much longer. Very different watches so I guess it doesn't really matter if I have multiple black/golds in the collection. 

I just purchased my first Tuna today, one of the new "Street" models (green variant SNE535).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Quick question to everyone, whats the lug width on these? 20 or 22mm?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

househalfman said:


> Quick question to everyone, whats the lug width on these? 20 or 22mm?


22mm


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

First watch choice for the New Year falls to the trusty SNE498. It's now back on its stock Seiko strap.

As an aside, does anyone know if the new Street Tunas are the same exact measurements as the Solar Tunas or are they larger?









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Holiday's over, back to work


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh boy, so I haven't purchased a watch in over 6 months. I was doing so good, but this thread has been my downfall.
SNE498 incoming, and thanks to GTR83, a SE II bracelet will soon be incoming as well.

Enablers!!!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Certified G said:


> Oh boy, so I haven't purchased a watch in over 6 months. I was doing so good, but this thread has been my downfall.
> SNE498 incoming, and thanks to GTR83, a SE II bracelet will soon be incoming as well.
> 
> Enablers!!!


I've been repeatedly enabled by oldfatherthames in just the past few weeks myself, so I find it appropriate to spread the love ;-)

Congrats on the new acquisition, I hope you decide to keep it, it's a real beauty.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Arrived early, today! Tried a few natos & an Uncle Seiko strap, I may just stick with OEM for now, it's comfy. Very pleased with this one....


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Another SNE498 arrival. Love this one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratulations on the two new SNE498s! For me, their main advantage is how they look so much like a miniaturized Golden Tuna, which always looks great with almost any kind of strap (except the all business Horweens of course). The Vintage Tropic, the DAL1BP/Uncle Seiko GL831, maybe even the Waffle, and all sorts of Natos would look great on the Solar Goldie. And of course various types of blacked out Strapcode bracelets.

Here's a few pics of the Golden Tuna I took this afternoon for inspiration. I believe the Vintage Tropics would look even better on the Solar Goldie, since their more diminutive size helps the strap look less overwhelmed.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Finally received my SNE535 (green Street series) yesterday, so I'm officially a part of the Tuna-lite club! 

Loving it so far. Here's a quick photo. I'm going to try and do a detailed review by next weekend, so I'll post the photos from that when I do.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> Congratulations on the two new SNE498s! For me, their main advantage is how they look so much like a miniaturized Golden Tuna, which always looks great with almost any kind of strap (except the all business Horweens of course). The Vintage Tropic, the DAL1BP/Uncle Seiko GL831, maybe even the Waffle, and all sorts of Natos would look great on the Solar Goldie. And of course various types of blacked out Strapcode bracelets.
> 
> Here's a few pics of the Golden Tuna I took this afternoon for inspiration. I believe the Vintage Tropics would look even better on the Solar Goldie, since their more diminutive size helps the strap look less overwhelmed.
> 
> ...


Nice....not sure which Uncle Seiko I have but ours look similar. It looks like you swapped out the buckle, care to show a pic of that, and is it difficult?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Certified G said:


> Nice....not sure which Uncle Seiko I have but ours look similar. It looks like you swapped out the buckle, care to show a pic of that, and is it difficult?


Not difficult at all, you can use the smaller tip of your springbar tool - the one you use to push through the drilled lugs while removing a strap/bracelet - to push through the drilled side of the buckle, and set free the springbar inside the buckle. It basically works like the micro adjustment holes on a bracelet. Installation on the new strap is also simply the reverse of the removal process. Good luck! 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

efawke said:


> Finally received my SNE535 (green Street series) yesterday, so I'm officially a part of the Tuna-lite club!
> 
> Loving it so far. Here's a quick photo. I'm going to try and do a detailed review by next weekend, so I'll post the photos from that when I do.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!

I look forward to reading your review!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Does this one count as a tuna-lite? I fondly remember the older generation of members debating whether it should be called a Frankenmonster or Frankentuna due to its plastic shroud and gigantic bolt-like crown.

It's been quite some time since I last saw this model or its variants on WUS. First acquisition of 2019 that I've been on the hunt for since the first day I joined this forum. And after close to 9 years of searching for this exact model, I finally managed to locate an unsold one despite at an inflated price. A good start to the new year!









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> Does this one count as a tuna-lite? I fondly remember the older generation of members debating whether it should be called a Frankenmonster or Frankentuna due to its plastic shroud and gigantic bolt-like crown.
> 
> It's been quite some time since I last saw this model or its variants on WUS. First acquisition of 2019 that I've been on the hunt for since the first day I joined this forum. And after close to 9 years of searching for this exact model, I finally managed to locate an unsold one despite at an inflated price. A good start to the new year!
> 
> ...


Ok that's pretty cool! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm trying to purchase a SNE497, but I've contacted a few sellers on Ebay and all their stocks have misaligned chapter rings (I know I won't find a perfect one, but some of the misalignments are quite noticeable). Should I keep a lookout for something to pop up on Watchrecon that looks good or just order one now and deal with it? I already had to return another Solar model because of misalingment issues, but I realize that I can't be too picky since misalignments seem to be a norm now.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

BONDLTK said:


> I'm trying to purchase a SNE497, but I've contacted a few sellers on Ebay and all their stocks have misaligned chapter rings (I know I won't find a perfect one, but some of the misalignments are quite noticeable). Should I keep a lookout for something to pop up on Watchrecon that looks good or just order one now and deal with it? I already had to return another Solar model because of misalingment issues, but I realize that I can't be too picky since misalignments seem to be a norm now.


I'd keep a lookout for a good one. Misalignment is unacceptable in my opinion on my watches, even on a $200 Seiko.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Oh my, it looks YUGE on my wrist in these pictures lol. But somehow it feels (and looks) just right in person. Or maybe I'm just smitten by it that I'm ready to make exceptions...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

@househalfman
I think it looks just right on you mate. Not too big and not too small. All watches look bigger in photos.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

Finally joined the Tuna family! Does anyone know where I can get the part number for the oyster bracelet that came with the SNE497?


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

BONDLTK said:


> Finally joined the Tuna family! Does anyone know where I can get the part number for the oyster bracelet that came with the SNE497?


Nevermind, I found the model number for the bracelet.

Is anyone interested in buying my bracelet off the SNE497? It's a little uncomfortable for my slim wrist and I have a Seiko silicone strap coming in on Thursday.


----------



## pork chop (Jun 24, 2010)

Just got my new PADI solar tuna. What an amazing watch!
I love everything about it.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

BONDLTK said:


> Nevermind, I found the model number for the bracelet.
> 
> Is anyone interested in buying my bracelet off the SNE497? It's a little uncomfortable for my slim wrist and I have a Seiko silicone strap coming in on Thursday.


Does it have straight end links or are they curved?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> Does it have straight end links or are they curved?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


It's hard to tell due to the case shape, but it has straight end links.


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

Strap came in and the fit is so much better now.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Save the Ocean







*


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

BONDLTK said:


> Strap came in and the fit is so much better now.


Yeah, the new stock silicone straps by Seiko are some of the most comfortable ones I've ever worn, even compared to high end aftermarket straps. By the way, is your stock bracelet still up for sale?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Anything vaguely Tuna which arouses the ire of the traditionalist Tunarati is welcome here


Lol. Liking this

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> BONDLTK said:
> 
> 
> > Strap came in and the fit is so much better now.
> ...


Yes, the bracelet is still available.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

1st gen shrouded monster


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

How do these where on tiny 6 wrist


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

Palo said:


> How do these where on tiny 6 wrist


My wrist is right at 6.5" and it fits great without being too big; the short lug to lug distance on these really makes a difference on smaller wrists. At 6", it may be slightly on the large size, but I think one of the smaller Tunas like the SNE498 or the STBR007 look great on smaller wrists without being comically oversized. For me, divers shouldn't wear too small since they're more of a tool watch than a dress watch (although you can dress up some divers just fine).


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Just arrived, and sized, Strapcode Hexad Oyster bracelet-


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Form and Function>>>


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Palo said:


> How do these where on tiny 6 wrist


Love my SNE498 on my 6.5" wrist; it's my best purchase of 2019 (it's also my only so far, but that's just a minor detail ).

On a 6" it shouldn't be too bad either, especially if you're used to big watches. Just don't take a close up photo of it, it'll look humongous lol. In person it's fine.

I don't have a picture of it but it looks awesome on a grey or khaki nato with black hardware.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

The sne498 would be the one I’d get. If I can get my weight back up that might help a little. I have tried the new Srp turtles and I think I can pull those off. It really sucks I can’t try on a lot of watches


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Palo said:


> The sne498 would be the one I'd get. If I can get my weight back up that might help a little. I have tried the new Srp turtles and I think I can pull those off. It really sucks I can't try on a lot of watches


If you're confident you can pull off SRP turtles then the SNE498 would be just about perfect. The turtles wear large, the SNEs wear small. They do look a lot bigger in pics.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

I love my SNE497 so much that I just bought an SBBN015.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Blue... Lites!


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

I joined the club this past weekend.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Joined Today


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Love the SNE498 on bracelet.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

You just can't beat the versatility of these solar Tunas..... can't wait to see what's next!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Just purchased a SNE498 Solar Tuna, have noticed that the second hand does not line up with some of
the indicies around all the dial .
It seems perfect between the 0 to 35 markers , then up to 12 marker seems slightly out.
I suppose Seiko got it nearly right so I should be happy with that .
I did ask the AD to check this out before shipping, suppose he saw the perfect side only and thought All’s Well.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Deleted DP


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

trameline said:


> Deleted DP


Yes I doubt that is allowed here. Not even Single Penetration!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Tickstart said:


> Yes I doubt that is allowed here. Not even Single Penetration!


Don't give up the Day Job :-d


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

So how much do you sun bathe your tunas?


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

This may have been answered before but do Seiko automatic movt hour and minute hands fit the solar tunas (ie., SNE497)? I can't find hand sizes on the solar tunas anywhere.


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

Switching between my SNE497 and SBBN015:


----------



## TwoDads (Sep 8, 2016)

SNE499 with Yobokies shroud and Strapcode Endmill.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsbeers (Mar 28, 2018)

That looks phenomenal! Like a giant SKX009.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

New arrival from Hong Kong! Initial impressions-me likey. (Comes on a bracelet but I threw on a Perlon.) I've owned a couple of 300m Tunas...nice to have something a bit smaller and a lot lighter.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Just picked up one of the new "street" Tunas in gray (SNE537)
Immediately threw a Yobokies DLC shroud on it, as well as the black silicone from my SBBN Tuna, and I'm in love!
The factory gray silicone is nice and all, but is not as comfortable for some reason.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

*Question:*

Are these bezels made of aluminum? (The bezel itself, not the insert.) If yes...I'm wondering how well they hold up with repeated saltwater exposure.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Nite Shot!!







*


----------



## jamessg (May 5, 2015)

SNE498 on my 6.5" wrist. Hope this will give an idea how it looks on a small wrist like mine, which I think still manageable.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Oh I just couldn't resist, also bought Yobokies's stainless shroud too for a change of pace from the DLC one. I have a problem. :-x
Looks really robo-cop to me. And this is why I love Seiko, endless possibilities in customization, making a great bang-for-buck brand even better.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

RSDA said:


> *Question:*
> 
> Are these bezels made of aluminum? (The bezel itself, not the insert.) If yes...I'm wondering how well they hold up with repeated saltwater exposure.


*--> Edit: I mixed up bezel and shroud. The following is regarding the shroud.*

Plastic:

_"Case Material

Stainless steel and plastic"_

Source: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/sne497p1

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

Bezel definitely isn't plastic. It must be steel.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

jmai; I don't see any problem! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*deleted* as irrelevant. I mixed up the shroud with the bezel.


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

You seem to be mixing up the bezel with the shroud. Yes, the shroud is plastic and so is the bezel insert. But there's no way the bezel itself is plastic.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Mr.Ludwig said:


> You seem to be mixing up the bezel with the shroud. Yes, the shroud is plastic and so I the bezel insert. But there's no way the bezel itself is plastic.


Sir, I beg your pardon! You are totally correct!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Lume.....


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

Archangel FX said:


> Lume.....
> 
> View attachment 13856521


Did you shine a LED flashlight on the watch before took the picture to make the LUME glow really bright?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

prokhmer said:


> Did you shine a LED flashlight on the watch before took the picture to make the LUME glow really bright?


Ah.....trade secrets >>>> yes I did


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Mr.Ludwig said:


> Bezel definitely isn't plastic. It must be steel.


I'm asking if anyone can verify whether the bezel is stainless steel or aluminum. It feels a bit like the latter.


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

Archangel FX said:


> Ah.....trade secrets >>>> yes I did


Just want to make sure why my new sumo SDBC031 does not glow super bright like that in the dark. Very dim. Now I know the secret but it does not last too long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Decided to undress my TiN Tuna today. It's really skinny underneath! Slimmer than the slim case SKX. Sorry for the bad picture quality, I have a budget phone.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The case underneath was sort of unevenly covered in a thin tacky film. Not sure if it's to protect from pitting corrosion or just to hold the shroud in place during transport to the robot fastening the screws. I removed it with isoprop alc, perhaps not the best idea but I'll take my chances, after all there isn't any exposed metal per se. Thought of replacing with some thick grease but I decided not to, it will attract particles more than it'll prevent rust.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> The case underneath was sort of unevenly covered in a thin tacky film. Not sure if it's to protect from pitting corrosion or just to hold the shroud in place during transport to the robot fastening the screws. I removed it with isoprop alc, perhaps not the best idea but I'll take my chances, after all there isn't any exposed metal per se. Thought of replacing with some thick grease but I decided not to, it will attract particles more than it'll prevent rust.


 Since you've removed the shroud, does the bezel just lift off like an SBBN tuna, or do you have to pop it off like in SKX?


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> Since you've removed the shroud, does the bezel just lift off like an SBBN tuna, or do you have to pop it off like in SKX?


It's just a loose fit, held by the screws. But you have to unscrew the crown and pop it all the way out first, the neck of the crown is too thick for the shroud to clear* but the crown tube is obviously thinner.

*it kind of wraps around the crown a little bit


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> It's just a loose fit, held by the screws. But you have to unscrew the crown and pop it all the way out first, the neck of the crown is too thick for the shroud to clear* but the crown tube is obviously thinner.
> 
> *it kind of wraps around the crown a little bit


 I'm asking about the bezel&#8230;


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

I must say I am rather disappointed how small the SNE498P1 wears, perhaps it’s a case of wearing Turtles, Sumo, Samurai beforehand 

It’s a shame I do like the look, just not the size it wears at .
Big Wrists :-d


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> I'm asking about the bezel&#8230;


Just noticed.. I didn't touch the bezel. It does not come off so my guess is that's it a pop-off like the SKX.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Just got my SNE498 today from Long Island Watch. First impression is excellent VFM. Everything lines up nicely. 

Lighter than my Ninja was, but good presence on my 6.75” wrist.


----------



## wandyhee (Jan 21, 2019)

Stumble upon this thread while sitting at home today, went to local shop around 2100hrs to check if they have tuna in stock and they did 
Letf one at approximately usd317 and right (black/gold) usd312









Sent from my vivo 1808 using Tapatalk


----------



## wandyhee (Jan 21, 2019)

I bring home PADI version, guess I can sleep tight tonigh 









Sent from my vivo 1808 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

jmai said:


> Just picked up one of the new "street" Tunas in gray (SNE537)
> Immediately threw a Yobokies DLC shroud on it, as well as the black silicone from my SBBN Tuna, and I'm in love!
> The factory gray silicone is nice and all, but is not as comfortable for some reason.
> 
> ...


Is dealing with Yobokies still like how it used to be? As in, you have to send him a direct mail, and he only uses Photobucket for pics of his wares? I kind of like the set-up on this SNE497 (pic is stolen from a local Seiko dude, I think he's a member here too but I never learned his username). Since an affordable SBBN015 is impossible to find nowadays, maybe a modded SNE497 would be the next best thing.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> Is dealing with Yobokies still like how it used to be? As in, you have to send him a direct mail, and he only uses Photobucket for pics of his wares? I kind of like the set-up on this SNE497 (pic is stolen from a local Seiko dude, I think he's a member here too but I never learned his username). Since an affordable SBBN015 is impossible to find nowadays, maybe a modded SNE497 would be the next best thing.


Yep same ordering process with Harold as always, direct email inquiries only. I don't mind it at all though, kind of gives the whole thing a certain personal charm. Always reliable, always friendly, and always prompt. But yeah his photo-hosting service could use an upgrade haha.

If you're thinking about doing the stainless shroud, I would decide fast; Harold informed me he only had 3 left of the stainless shrouds and 2 left of the DLC shrouds when I ordered from him. A great budget alternative to the SBBN Tunas.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

jmai said:


> If you're thinking about doing the stainless shroud, I would decide fast; Harold informed me he only had 3 left of the stainless shrouds and 2 left of the DLC shrouds when I ordered from him. A great budget alternative to the SBBN Tunas.


I emailed Harold a couple of days ago about the stainless shrouds. He is out of stock, but said more coming in March. He'll add you to his list if you email him.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Changed the Strap on the Solar SNE498.Think it looks okay, no good though for Dive Strap too short .


----------



## Pete_JBK (Nov 27, 2014)

wandyhee said:


> I bring home PADI version, guess I can sleep tight tonigh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont you just hate it when you *didnt* buy that watch .. no sleep for you!

I recently jumped out of bed at 2am to click on "Buy it NOW!" .. it was a mini turtle at half RRP!

And my SNE499 PADI was just delivered by AustPost too .. similar deal, both from an SYD AD 

Enjoy your Tuna Lite ;-)

Cheers .. Pete


----------



## wandyhee (Jan 21, 2019)

Pete_JBK said:


> Dont you just hate it when you *didnt* buy that watch .. no sleep for you!
> 
> I recently jumped out of bed at 2am to click on "Buy it NOW!" .. it was a mini turtle at half RRP!
> 
> ...


Indeed! i'm full with smile and cheers since then :-!


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Here are some photos of my new SNE498 with some minor customization. While I like the original Seiko rubber strap, I find the golden buckle and loop uncomfortable. The buckle looks a little exaggerated, especially on my small wrist. The loop, while I really like how it looks, does not provide enough friction to hold down the rubber strap and I constantly have to pull it tight. So I decided to replace them with black PVD buckle and double black rubber loops, and they work really well now. I also add a MiLTAT G10 Nato to switch it up.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

New Strap on SNE498 Solar


----------



## Dog Off Leash (Jun 8, 2018)

For those of us in the states, can anyone recommend a good vendor for the sne497p1? I have a sne537 and absolutely love it, but a black/stainless version would be great for work (LEO). I’m a watch newbie and haven’t ordered from an overseas vendor before. Please feel free to PM me if you’d like.


----------



## Hitman101 (Oct 21, 2017)

Just got my Sne498 and it's perfect. The second hand is dead on. I can tell, this one is going to be my daily driver for a good long time.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Changed the Buckle & Keeper, not so blingy.


----------



## Pete_JBK (Nov 27, 2014)

trameline said:


> Changed the Buckle & Keeper, not so blingy.


Looks very nice indeed.


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Dog Off Leash said:


> For those of us in the states, can anyone recommend a good vendor for the sne497p1? I have a sne537 and absolutely love it, but a black/stainless version would be great for work (LEO). I'm a watch newbie and haven't ordered from an overseas vendor before. Please feel free to PM me if you'd like.


Pass The Watch in Cali had some for $350 but they are sold out. I emailed them and they don't expect to restock anytime soon. I just ordered one from Maple Jewellers who are an AD in Ontario, was $387 shipped to Vermont which is cheaper than I've seen on eBay and won't take weeks to get here from Hong Kong or wherever. The guy I spoke with said they had a few left so you can still grab one if you're interested.


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm looking into snagging a SBEPxxx digi tuna. I was looking into a 007 or 009. I would settle for a 001, if I can't source either of the other two for a good price.

But then I saw the 013, and I can't tell what the difference is vs the 001? They look the same as far as I can see, and the Seiko site lists no difference?

Plus a few other questions, they all have plastic buttons? Aside from the 007 which I believe has steel buttons? Does the 009 also have the steel buttons but PVD or some other black coating?

Can anyone help clarify?


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let the sun shine on. This watch is fantastic. Bezel and chapter ring align, plus the second hand hits the marks. Great bezel clicks and nice soft strap. My Seiko confidence is restored. Such a well priced gem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

jlow28 said:


> Let the sun shine on. This watch is fantastic. Bezel and chapter ring align, plus the second hand hits the marks. Great bezel clicks and nice soft strap. My Seiko confidence is restored. Such a well priced gem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You're very right. I've been thinking of grabbing the SNE497 and 499 in addition to my 498 as the more affordable alternatives to the "real" tunas.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitman101 (Oct 21, 2017)

LeeMorgan said:


> Here my STO Solar Tuna-Lite after few twists
> 
> Solid Oyster with wet suit extention
> 
> ...


Quick question about swapping the crystal my friend. Did you have to remove to shroud and bezel in order to complete to mod or were you able to do it without removing anything. Also, should I worry about misaligning the chapter ring while doing this? I've seen people crystal swap skx and turtles without removing the bezel at all.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Love the OEM strap, but that thing is a lint/dead skin magnet - gross! I've switched over to an old flat vent and swapped out the buckle, tang, and keeper to keep that blingy gold action going. I'm going to have to wait until there's some humidity in the air before I slap the OEM back on! I also have a couple blacked-out natos from Terry coming in - a olive and black - which should complement the Tuna just fine.


----------



## Hitman101 (Oct 21, 2017)

oldspice said:


> View attachment 13897137
> 
> 
> Love the OEM strap, but that thing is a lint/dead skin magnet - gross! I've switched over to an old flat vent and swapped out the buckle, tang, and keeper to keep that blingy gold action going. I'm going to have to wait until there's some humidity in the air before I slap the OEM back on! I also have a couple blacked-out natos from Terry coming in - a olive and black - which should complement the Tuna just fine.


An MN Strap would go nice with it as well. I've been eye the black ones from Erika's Originals with the bronze hardware. Should compliment to TiN Gold of the watch pretty good.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> You're very right. I've been thinking of grabbing the SNE497 and 499 in addition to my 498 as the more affordable alternatives to the "real" tunas.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


That doesn't make sense though... At all


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Tickstart said:


> That doesn't make sense though... At all


Nothing in this hobby makes any real sense.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wandyhee (Jan 21, 2019)

Sorry wrong quote


----------



## wandyhee (Jan 21, 2019)

LeeMorgan said:


> Here my STO Solar Tuna-Lite after few twists
> 
> Solid Oyster with wet suit extention
> 
> ...


Any idea where to get SS shroud? I believe it should fit sne499 padi version right?

Sent from my vivo 1808 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitman101 (Oct 21, 2017)

Put mine on some chunky leather.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

oldspice said:


> View attachment 13897137
> 
> 
> Love the OEM strap, but that thing is a lint/dead skin magnet - gross! I've switched over to an old flat vent and swapped out the buckle, tang, and keeper to keep that blingy gold action going. I'm going to have to wait until there's some humidity in the air before I slap the OEM back on! I also have a couple blacked-out natos from Terry coming in - a olive and black - which should complement the Tuna just fine.


I agree. I wipe it down with a Zeiss Pre-Moistened Lens Cleaning Wipes and it's new again. Plus you can clean your phone screen at the same time .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

wandyhee said:


> Any idea where to get SS shroud? I believe it should fit sne499 padi version right Sent from my vivo 1808 using Tapatalk


Yobokies can sell the shroud, it will fit the 499


----------



## wandyhee (Jan 21, 2019)

LeeMorgan said:


> Yobokies can sell the shroud, it will fit the 499


noted & thank you


----------



## wandyhee (Jan 21, 2019)

LeeMorgan said:


> Yobokies can sell the shroud, it will fit the 499


noted & thank you


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Fresh off the truck!Pretty hard to do any better for $250.00...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Fresh off the truck!Pretty hard to do any better for $250.00...


Excellent combo!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Fresh off the truck!Pretty hard to do any better for $250.00...


Good sir, any chance you could tell us whose mesh bracelet is that? Looks very sharp!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Good sir, any chance you could tell us whose mesh bracelet is that? Looks very sharp!


I'm guessing it's his 

I agree it's looks great!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

househalfman said:


> I'm guessing it's his
> 
> I agree it's looks great!


That's my guess as well, so let's just wait for his confirmation! Lol

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Here are a few photos of my SNE535. Tbh I still haven't decided if I'm going to keep it or not. Really like the watch, but I'm in the midst of consolidating the collection.

I really like the OEM strap-worlds better than other rubber Seiko straps I've tried (SKX series). Thinking a leather ZULU with black hardware could be cool, too. Any other strap recommendations would be appreciated!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

My SNE499 just arrived from Amazon, and boy it looks and wears awesome!

More importantly....
- chapter ring lines up
- bezel lines up, and clicks perfect
- second hand hits all markers
- it is spot on for the last 48 hours (eventually in summer will deviate a bit, but its a good start!!!)
- lume is like a torch

Cant wait to put on the SS shroud from Yobokies and change the straps a bit


----------



## wandyhee (Jan 21, 2019)

2 days old









Sent from my vivo 1808 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

karesz501 said:


> My SNE499 just arrived from Amazon, and boy it looks and wears awesome!
> 
> More importantly....
> - chapter ring lines up
> ...


I just need to own both the Padi and 498.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

This looks great


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I find the dial textures to be an interesting feature of these Solar Tunas...


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Solar Lume Show


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

The SNE497 just arrived, love my 499 PADI so much I had to get this one as well. Was a little tricky to track one down but found an AD in Ontario that still had a few. Looks great with a ss shroud from Yobokies.


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's the 499 PADI with a ss shroud and a waffle strap from everyone's favorite uncle. 

PS, apologies if these pics are ridiculously large. I've never posted a picture on the boards before, is there a way to adjust the size? It's just a regular pic from my phone camera.


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

RedVT said:


> The SNE497 just arrived, love my 499 PADI so much I had to get this one as well. Was a little tricky to track one down but found an AD in Ontario that still had a few. Looks great with a ss shroud from Yobokies.
> 
> View attachment 13920099


Anyone know where you can find the 497? Been thinking about the 498 but the gold might limit strap options.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Brian Chamberlin said:


> Anyone know where you can find the 497? Been thinking about the 498 but the gold might limit strap options.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Brian, I got mine from Maple Jewellers in Ontario. That was the only AD online that I could find who still had some in stock. And it was less money than the ebay sellers from Hong Kong were charging and came with a stamped warranty card. He still had a few left when I talked to him last week so I think you can probably still grab one.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The TiN Tuna goes well with a brass & black classic Barbour jacket. As you can('t) tell by my potato phone camera.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Solar Tuna in - black and silver....


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

First PADI, first Tuna














































First Thoughts:
1. Looks great
2. It doesn't sit too high on my wrist
3. The bezel ratchet is as good as my TSAR - excellent 
4. The green and blue line with the lines bezel is hands down the best thing about this watch. Why the BFK can't have something similar at the same price, I do not know.
5. I'm not sure how I feel about a diver that I don't need to shake. Seems odd to me.

Also, a courtesy shot with the older cousin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Put on the yobokies SS shroud, and literally you get a different watch. Looks great IMO, quite robust and #tunalike for something under $300...

With this watch, SEIKO just made a value proposition quite unbeatable ATM.

And they have hooked me up again, I am already looking for my next MM300 Tuna purchase

So.... anyone still on the fence, just get one. It's not gonna get any better for this price!


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

Seriously thinking about this set up. Can the shroud be swapped yourself or do you need to send it somewhere? Also, I've seen people talking about Yobokies for years but have never purchased anything. How do you reach them?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just last night I found out how fragile this insert is. Was putting my real 017 Tuna back in the drawer, which has 1" of foam the watches sit on. The Tuna slipped from my hand probably an inch or so above this watch and managed to do this? I've done worse to others with results nothing like this, from a 2" drop on to a watch sitting on foam??


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Just last night I found out how fragile this insert is. Was putting my real 017 Tuna back in the drawer, which has 1" of foam the watches sit on. The Tuna slipped from my hand probably an inch or so above this watch and managed to do this? I've done worse to others with results nothing like this, from a 2" drop on to a watch sitting on foam??


That is too bizarre! I sure would not have thought the insert was that fragile!! Availability of replacement part?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> That is too bizarre! I sure would not have thought the insert was that fragile!! Availability of replacement part?


Not sure, but unless it could be covered under warranty, which I doubt, probably won't bother to pay to replace it. This will most likely become my yard work "don't give a crap what happens to it" watch now.


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

I'll offer $100


----------



## Pete_JBK (Nov 27, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Just last night I found out how fragile this insert is. Was putting my real 017 Tuna back in the drawer, which has 1" of foam the watches sit on. The Tuna slipped from my hand probably an inch or so above this watch and managed to do this? I've done worse to others with results nothing like this, from a 2" drop on to a watch sitting on foam??


Oh Mate !! I feel your pain :-(

I really hope that a spare will be available to you soon. It bugs us when our "pets" get hurt :roll:

Your message will make me all the more cautious ........ :think:

--Pete


----------



## TwoDads (Sep 8, 2016)

Brian Chamberlin said:


> Seriously thinking about this set up. Can the shroud be swapped yourself or do you need to send it somewhere? Also, I've seen people talking about Yobokies for years but have never purchased anything. How do you reach them?


The shroud can be swapped yourself with an Alan key. As to purchasing from him simply send him an email requesting the shroud. He'll respond with a paypal link. Once you've paid he'll ship. I've found Harold to be very responsive. His email is:

[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Ouch for that scratch yukon! :c I dinged it into my bike yesterday but nothing close to this happened as a result.


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

TwoDads said:


> The shroud can be swapped yourself with an Alan key. As to purchasing from him simply send him an email requesting the shroud. He'll respond with a paypal link. Once you've paid he'll ship. I've found Harold to be very responsive. His email is:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Yukon, aren't the inserts on these coated by a thin film-like substance that's matte and transparent? Are you sure it's not the coating that got cracked? But then again if you're already set on making it your yard work watch then all the power to you, the first scar is always the deepest but it usually is also the one which opens the door to actually enjoying the watch and not worrying too much about babying it anymore.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pete_JBK said:


> Oh Mate !! I feel your pain :-(
> 
> I really hope that a spare will be available to you soon. It bugs us when our "pets" get hurt :roll:
> 
> ...





Tickstart said:


> Ouch for that scratch yukon! :c I dinged it into my bike yesterday but nothing close to this happened as a result.





GTR83 said:


> Yukon, aren't the inserts on these coated by a thin film-like substance that's matte and transparent? Are you sure it's not the coating that got cracked? But then again if you're already set on making it your yard work watch then all the power to you, the first scar is always the deepest but it usually is also the one which opens the door to actually enjoying the watch and not worrying too much about babying it anymore.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Dings happen and I expect that, but the way it happened, and the results from such a minor drop were bazaar. It's still smooth to the touch, so whatever that did is inside the insert.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah it's shattered. Weird I'd think as the bezel insert is plastic, and does not strike me as the shatter-prone type. It's really cheap looking, and apparently not very durable. The FRP shroud however is tough as nails. When I bumped the bike yesterday, the metal and bezel were both dented/scratched, but not the shroud, even though I know for a fact it too impacted.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> Dings happen and I expect that, but the way it happened, and the results from such a minor drop were bazaar. It's still smooth to the touch, so whatever that did is inside the insert.


Really feel for you, mate ...

So, any ideas looking at the damage, what the insert is actually made of ?

Wonder what the possibility is of getting a replacement ?

Regards,


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

It will be interesting to find out if the bezel insert is available for these solar tunas. I’ve done my SKX with relative ease. Should this tuna be any different? 

I wouldn’t mind picking up another bezel insert for mine .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry to see your beze. I can’t remeber where I saw it (may have been earlier in this thread) but someone had “polished” the bezel to look more smooth/transparent. If it is some kind of mark it may rub off. Maybe try a plastic polish unless you are certain it is somehow underneath the resin or whatever covers the bezel insert.

You could send it to Seiko for a replacement bezel? I’m guessing the bezel and insert are one piece (the insert can’t be changed independent of the bezel) but I’m sure they could fix it. Might be like $60-$80 though. A good ding like that always sucks.


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Just last night I found out how fragile this insert is. Was putting my real 017 Tuna back in the drawer, which has 1" of foam the watches sit on. The Tuna slipped from my hand probably an inch or so above this watch and managed to do this? I've done worse to others with results nothing like this, from a 2" drop on to a watch sitting on foam??


Maybe an aftermarket ceramic bezel like a DLW would fit? That's sad to see. No wonder door frames flinch when I walk by with my Darth.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Weird how the lume shows thru now. This is not a scratch or a dent. It's smooth to the touch like nothing happened, so this is internal within the insert. Kind of makes me wonder if the insert is not a solid material.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

This just in:


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Weird how the lume shows thru now. This is not a scratch or a dent. It's smooth to the touch like nothing happened, so this is internal within the insert. Kind of makes me wonder if the insert is not a solid material.


It's a crack dude.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> It's a crack dude.


Duh no kidding..... What I'm saying is it must be internal as you cannot feel it. Smooth as silk, just like the rest of the insert.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Sunday! I think I have to buy a 498 as well, now. ;-)


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> Duh no kidding..... What I'm saying is it must be internal as you cannot feel it. Smooth as silk, just like the rest of the insert.


It's definitely internal ... so, is it actually some sort of plastic or glass, I wonder ?

The question however still remains, whether or not we can get replacement / spare inserts, or complete bezel assemblies ???

Regards,


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Weird how the lume shows thru now. This is not a scratch or a dent. It's smooth to the touch like nothing happened, so this is internal within the insert. Kind of makes me wonder if the insert is not a solid material.


I was of the impression that the bezel markers and numbers were three dimensional and attached the actual bezel. Then that clear stuff was poured over them almost like and epoxy resin. It also made no sense that the top of the bezel clear coat was never polished smooth to give the bezel a shiny/lacquered appearance.

I had the SNE498 and then sold it. I was considering buying it again but I'm not sure now after seeing your bezel.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I was of the impression that the bezel markers and numbers were three dimensional and attached the actual bezel. Then that clear stuff was poured over them almost like and epoxy resin. It also made no sense that the top of the bezel clear coat was never polished smooth to give the bezel a shiny/lacquered appearance.
> 
> I had the SNE498 and then sold it. I was considering buying it again but I'm not sure now after seeing your bezel.


If you read my previous post of how such a minor thing caused this I can't say I blame you. If I had hit it against a door frame or something I could see this happening.


----------



## TwoDads (Sep 8, 2016)

The new Arnie!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Still perfectly fine so far despite being used as a beater, hope I won't ever have to experience the horrific incident Yukon did.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> Still perfectly fine so far despite being used as a beater, hope I won't ever have to experience the horrific incident Yukon did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree that his bezel accident was a fluke. Still, a bezel should be able to take more a beating than that. Maybe the underside of the shroud on his 017 is what made direct contact with the 498 bezel. Kind of like a knife edge coming down hard on it.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Rocat said:


> I agree that his bezel accident was a fluke. Still, a bezel should be able to take more a beating than that.


Yep, it seems to be quite poorly protected although I like the matte look. Maybe as the aftermarket for this watch grows, we'll see better alternative bezel inserts.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Could be that this particular watch/bezel was affected only, as some sort of manufacturing issue.

I would still shoot an email to SEIKO customer service, you never know.

We will get to see if other bezels turn up like this...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello, does anyone know how or where to get a replacement strap for this: SNE499? I trimmed mine a little short ;-( 
This is what I found so far: Genuine 22mm Seiko Rubber Strap Band R02Y012J0 For Seiko Prospex Turtle Series


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

SBEP on SAR Duty.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

aafanatic said:


> Hello, does anyone know how or where to get a replacement strap for this: SNE499? I trimmed mine a little short ;-(
> This is what I found so far: Genuine 22mm Seiko Rubber Strap Band R02Y012J0 For Seiko Prospex Turtle Series


I'm almost positive the Turtle and Solar Tuna share the same strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

My PADI solar Tuna is with me for 4 weeks now. All I can say is that I am truly amazed by the aesthetics of the case and dial, along with the new bezel look.

It gained 2 secs over this four weeks, that is pretty awesome from a basic solar quartz movement.










Ps.: I honestly don't know what will happen in the future, as I already have a real blue Tuna in the mail, and God knows what will happen next


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Been enjoying my latest re-buy even more so the second time around. Has an aftermarket sand blasted shroud which came with the watch, no clue who makes it but its an exact copy of the original which I like. Had the Yobokies shroud before and while they are very well made I did not like the slight change in size and shape. The endmill bracelet place nice on the watch as well |>


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice, where did you buy it? I like the look of the shroud, can't tell it's not stock.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> Been enjoying my latest re-buy even more so the second time around. Has an aftermarket sand blasted shroud which came with the watch, no clue who makes it but its an exact copy of the original which I like. Had the Yobokies shroud before and while they are very well made I did not like the slight change in size and shape. The endmill bracelet place nice on the watch as well |>
> 
> View attachment 13966013
> 
> ...


Looks great !

Would really love to know where that shroud came from !!!

As you mentioned, the Yobokies one is not flared out at the base, and alters the original shape ...

Regards,


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Mr.Ludwig said:


> Nice, where did you buy it? I like the look of the shroud, can't tell it's not stock.


Thanks! I bought the watch from skylinegtr_34 in the marketplace and it already came with it installed. He did not mention where he sourced it only that it was not Yobokies.


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

Aw damn. I would love to find out where to find that shroud.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I kind of dig these solar Tunas but, not sure I'd give my SBBN035 up for one.


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

jlow28 said:


> I'm almost positive the Turtle and Solar Tuna share the same strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes, for sure. My SNE499 came on the same soft rubber strap as the new Turtles, just in blue. They're actually really comfortable if you like rubber.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/padi-up-tuna-sne499-colors-my-days-bright-4907527.html


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Am I wrong tone concerned about the lume placement on my recently received SNE498 at 6 through 11? Send it back?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nope, not going by the photo... I would at the very least call Seiko 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Yup it’s definitely off. Get a replacement.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I tried prying off the bezel today but all I accomplished was a scratch.. If anyone has taken it off I'd love to see a photo of it!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd still be interested if anyone knows of availability of a new insert/bezel and possible cost.


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Can anyone please advise what size/style wrench to remove screws on SNE498?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> I'd still be interested if anyone knows of availability of a new insert/bezel and possible cost.


Send it to Seiko. Unless you know a watchmaker that can order parts from Seiko. Usually watch companies won't sell parts other than straps and bracelets. It will be expensive but send it to Seiko for service. They can order a new bezel and replace it for you.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> Send it to Seiko. Unless you know a watchmaker that can order parts from Seiko. Usually watch companies won't sell parts other than straps and bracelets. It will be expensive but send it to Seiko for service. They can order a new bezel and replace it for you.


I've thought about that, but only if I knew the cost up front. It's still under warranty, and quite frankly the very minor incident that caused this makes me wonder if there is some defect in the insert material. Doubt Seiko would cover it though, and anything over $50 or so for this cheap of a watch wouldn't be worth the worry.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> I've thought about that, but only if I knew the cost up front. It's still under warranty, and quite frankly the very minor incident that caused this makes me wonder if there is some defect in the insert material. Doubt Seiko would cover it though, and anything over $50 or so for this cheap of a watch wouldn't be worth the worry.


Just send it in. They give you a repair quote once they assess how much it is. Send it with the warranty card or a copy of the bill of sale. Who knows, maybe they'll pay for the repair under warranty? It's worth the small price to pay shipping it to them. They're the only ones with direct access to the bezels.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Slapped a 22mm nylon strap from a Seiko field watch on the mini-goldie. Turned out great, although the fact that it's non-tapering is a bit of a bummer since I can't use the stock gold coated buckle.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoDads (Sep 8, 2016)

ctlawyer said:


> Can anyone please advise what size/style wrench to remove screws on SNE498?


1.5mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

jlow28 said:


> I'm almost positive the Turtle and Solar Tuna share the same strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The tuna strap is slightly shorter

(Turtle strap is on the far left)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

TwoDads said:


> 1.5mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much, extremely helpful.


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Howa said:


> A steal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone recall what strap this is and where I might find the same color and pvd or gold hardware with squared keepers not rounded?

My new arrival on a similar color strap from Blue Shark, but with brushed stainless. I don't think it looks so bad with the stainless, thoughts?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Green NATO with SS hardware.






Not keen on the SS with the gold so have ordered a black PU bracelet to try.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Here's my 499 Padi.


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

Mount Salak, Bogor









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

sevaseka said:


> Mount Salak, Bogor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which watch is this?


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Green NATO with SS hardware.
> View attachment 13978783
> Not keen on the SS with the gold so have ordered a black PU bracelet to try.


Be sure to post up some pics with the PU bracelet fitted, I'm keen to get one myself :-!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Solar on cheapo rubber Strap


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

sevaseka said:


> Mount Salak, Bogor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture sevaseka, thanks for posting!


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

My favourite grab and go









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

I think it's the best Seiko in ages...


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

serge70 said:


> I think it's the best Seiko in ages...


I'd have to disagree. It's dive watch modified to be a fashion watch just to sell watches. It lacks the legibility that is critical to the function of a dive watch (especially the bezel). Sorry but I have nothing good to say about this release.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

serge70 said:


> I think it's the best Seiko in ages...


I've been looking at this collection for a while now, I find them very interesting, not the same old boring "run of the mill" divers.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

ctlawyer said:


> Am I wrong tone concerned about the lume placement on my recently received SNE498 at 6 through 11? Send it back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Looks bad

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Yeah. Looks bad
> 
> James
> 
> We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


What am I not seeing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

serge70 said:


> I think it's the best Seiko in ages...


I think it's pretty cool. Not really for me but a good way to pick up on a younger market.

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Brian Chamberlin said:


> What am I not seeing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Half the lume plots look badly off center.

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Brian Chamberlin said:


> What am I not seeing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The lume doesn't look centered on the indices..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

Slm643 said:


> The lume doesn't look centered on the indices..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Now I see it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

mi6_ said:


> I'd have to disagree. It's dive watch modified to be a fashion watch just to sell watches. It lacks the legibility that is critical to the function of a dive watch (especially the bezel). Sorry but I have nothing good to say about this release.


No worries my friend,I'm really enjoying its functionality & I'll let Vostok pick up any slack that Seiko miss !!


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

BuyIndioOates said:


> I think it's pretty cool. Not really for me but a good way to pick up on a younger market.
> 
> James
> 
> We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


There is certainly something hugely appealing about the PVD/grey/matte styling,plus the overall package is,for me,the pinnacle of the "set & forget" & "grab & go" philosophy...


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

serge70 said:


> There is certainly something hugely appealing about the PVD/grey/matte styling,plus the overall package is,for me,the pinnacle of the "set & forget" & "grab & go" philosophy...


Big fan of grab and go.

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

serge70 said:


> No worries my friend,I'm really enjoying its functionality & I'll let Vostok pick up any slack that Seiko miss !!


Haha fair enough. Apologies if my post came off rude. That wasn't my intent. It's not for me, but I'm glad you're enjoying it. Solar quartz watches are great so you can't really go wrong with it.


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

RedVT said:


> Great picture sevaseka, thanks for posting!


u're welcome, bro.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Big fan of grab and go.
> 
> James
> 
> We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


Yep it's a winner & a brilliant change from steel cases/bezels


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

New PU bracelet from the Bay. Nice and lightweight. Clasp feels a little cheap, I wonder if a Strapcode will fit. Overall I'm very happy with it. Time will tell.






























View attachment 13997805


----------



## wandyhee (Jan 21, 2019)

arislan said:


> My favourite grab and go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model is this? Is it the same as sne499p1?

If it's same size, I would like to find one for my collection, as the size of sne499 is so confortable wearing compare to my other watches especially on nato strap









Sent from my vivo 1808 using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

wandyhee said:


> What model is this? Is it the same as sne499p1?
> 
> If it's same size, I would like to find one for my collection, as the size of sne499 is so confortable wearing compare to my other watches especially on nato strap
> 
> ...


That is the Seiko Fieldmaster SBDJ025. Size is about 44.5mm. There's also a dark green dial full PVD version, SBDJ023.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/seiko/products/seiko-prospex-200m-diver-solar-sbdj029
And this one...









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

My only complaint (well, if I don't count the misaligned chapter ring) is that solar tuna doesn't have the day/date feature. Otherwise it would be just damn perfect watch for me. Wearing it on "Borealisfrane" where I had to glue the keepers, they were floating around the strap like mad.


----------



## OMEGADELTA (Jun 17, 2015)

SEIKO SNE499 WITH PRESIDENT SS BAND


----------



## OMEGADELTA (Jun 17, 2015)

SEIKO SNE499 WITH PRESIDENT SS BAND
View attachment 14005797
View attachment 14005797
View attachment 14005799
View attachment 14005801


----------



## OMEGADELTA (Jun 17, 2015)

YOU HAVE YOUR MOBILE FOR YOUR DATE
ONLY COMPLAIN I HAVE IS IT SHOULD BE GOOD IF THEY MADE DATE converging lens ON THE GLASS, IT WOULD BE PERFECT,


----------



## OMEGADELTA (Jun 17, 2015)

NATO DO NOT GO NICE WITH THIS WATCH MUST BE SS BLACK OR GOLD,SS MIX, CHEERSo|


----------



## OMEGADELTA (Jun 17, 2015)

NATO DO NOT GO WELL WITH THIS WATCH, ONLY SS OPEN UP WELL WITH WATCHo|


----------



## OMEGADELTA (Jun 17, 2015)

IOT IS AUTOMATIC IT IS NOT SOLAR, AND HEAVY LIKE 250G


----------



## mattsbeers (Mar 28, 2018)

Don’t understand any of the above but...


----------



## mattsbeers (Mar 28, 2018)

Just as capable shoveling snow as it is diving. Great watch!


----------



## wandyhee (Jan 21, 2019)

arislan said:


> That is the Seiko Fieldmaster SBDJ025. Size is about 44.5mm. There's also a dark green dial full PVD version, SBDJ023.


Thanks

Sent from my vivo 1808 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulschofield76 (Mar 26, 2019)

Can anyone please confirm if the SBEP00x displays the strength of the solar charge it's getting? Does anyone know of any other watches that do this?
Thanks.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

paulschofield76 said:


> Can anyone please confirm if the SBEP00x displays the strength of the solar charge it's getting? Does anyone know of any other watches that do this?
> Thanks.


I can answer for my SBEP001 and yes it will.


----------



## paulschofield76 (Mar 26, 2019)

59yukon01 said:


> I can answer for my SBEP001 and yes it will.


Thanks. It's an interesting feature and im looking to branch out from G-Shocks and Protreks


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Love my sne498 golden black. Can I also get the Arnie Reissue and appreciate the difference? Both look to be around the same size ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

I think the arnie will look noticeably larger - it is 47.8mm wide and I reckon the lug to lug will be something like 52mm. Look how long those lugs are. It's going to be a very big watch!

The SNE498 is 46.7mm wide, and lug to lug is pretty much the same as the lugs don't extend past the case. Wears small because of the small lug to lug.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

double


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Joll71 said:


> I think the arnie will look noticeably larger - it is 47.8mm wide and I reckon the lug to lug will be something like 52mm. Look how long those lugs are. It's going to be a very big watch!
> 
> The SNE498 is 46.7mm wide, and lug to lug is pretty much the same as the lugs don't extend past the case. Wears small because of the small lug to lug.


Actually, looking at my SNE498 now I see that the shroud flares out at the sides, but is straight down at top and bottom - which gives it a lug to lug of _less_ than 46.7mm. If the same is true of the arnie, we may get a lug to lug of 50mm, which in my opinion is as big as it should get!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Very short video of the new street series SNE541P1 & SNE543P1. Interesting to see the glossy bezel insert on the 543, not obvious from the Seiko picture.






Liking the hands!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Joll71 said:


> Actually, looking at my SNE498 now I see that the shroud flares out at the sides, but is straight down at top and bottom - which gives it a lug to lug of _less_ than 46.7mm. If the same is true of the arnie, we may get a lug to lug of 50mm, which in my opinion is as big as it should get!


Great insight. 50mm lug to lug would be my limit as well. Maybe 51mm 
New street series tuna solar look good!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

https://i.postimg.cc/mZdzCWp8/30-D1-D5-B0-F5-DA-4-D7-F-AB37-01-B6959-F745-F.jpg


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey guys, just a heads up that I heard from Harold at Yobokies this morning and he has 28 (well, 27 now that I bought one!) of the stainless steel shrouds for the SNE497/SNE499 in stock. He said the black DLC coated version for the SNE498 will be available in mid-April.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Joll71 said:


> Very short video of the new street series SNE541P1 & SNE543P1. Interesting to see the glossy bezel insert on the 543, not obvious from the Seiko picture.
> 
> Liking the hands!


The hands look great, I like them as well. But thats it, nothing more for me....


----------



## deevalenta (Mar 31, 2019)

Good day good people,

I hope I come to the right place about solar watch thingy.
I bought Seiko SSC293P2 but my watch didn't move even-though I charged it with desk lamp.
How to make it works, this is the first time I have solar watch.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

deevalenta said:


> Good day good people,
> 
> I hope I come to the right place about solar watch thingy.
> I bought Seiko SSC293P2 but my watch didn't move even-though I charged it with desk lamp.
> How to make it works, this is the first time I have solar watch.


Did you push the crown in all the way? It's not uncommon for quartz and solar watches to have the crown pulled out to save the battery. There could even be a tiny plastic stopper clip around the stem to prevent an accidental engagement. Also, give it 2-3 hours of direct sunlight exposure, behind glass on a window sill. If it still doesn't work, then you might have a bad cell or movement. Let the seller know and have it shipped back as a defective item. The seller ought to pay for return shipping.


----------



## deevalenta (Mar 31, 2019)

AirWatch said:


> Did you push the crown in all the way? It's not uncommon for quartz and solar watches to have the crown pulled out to save the battery. There could even be a tiny plastic stopper clip around the stem to prevent an accidental engagement. Also, give a 2-3 hours of direct sunlight exposure, behind glass on a window sill. If it still doesn't work, then you might have a bad cell or movement. Let the seller know and have it shipped back as a defective item. The seller ought to pay for return shipping for a defective item.


the crown position is at the bottom, i had already set the date and hours and i pushed it back in. I charged it in a car, i put it on a seat. I already charged it for about 2 hrs. If it's charged enough, it automatically move by itself? or we need to push something?


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

^No, there's nothing further to push. If the tiny second hand of the subdial at 9 doesn't move after a long exposure to direct sunlight and the watch doesn't keep time, there's something wrong with it.


----------



## deevalenta (Mar 31, 2019)

AirWatch said:


> ^No, there's nothing further to push. If the tiny second hand of the subdial at 9 doesn't move after a long exposure to direct sunlight and the watch doesn't keep time, there's something wrong with it.


i already charged it for about 2 hours and nothing happened, and the subdial at 9 didnt move at all, i will charge 1 more hour and i will report here later.


----------



## deevalenta (Mar 31, 2019)

AirWatch said:


> ^No, there's nothing further to push. If the tiny second hand of the subdial at 9 doesn't move after a long exposure to direct sunlight and the watch doesn't keep time, there's something wrong with it.


i charge it like this, and put it above my car










strong enough?


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, give it another 2-3 hours of direct sunlight, preferably in a more climate controlled place than inside a car. You don't want the watch to get too hot or too cold for that matter. if after that, the second hand starts to move in a two-second skip, then continue charging it until it gets to normal 1-second hop.

_Edit - _That set up, depending on the ambient temperature, might get the watch too hot. Just bring it in and put behind a window


----------



## deevalenta (Mar 31, 2019)

AirWatch said:


> Yeah, give it another 2-3 hours of direct sunlight, preferably in a more climate controlled place than inside a car. You don't want the watch to get too hot or too cold for that matter. if after that, the second hand starts to move in a two-second skip, then continue charging it until it gets to normal 1-second hop.


i put it at the top of my car. Where should i move it then, i dont have any other place that has great direct sunlight and i am from Indonesia which is a hot country 



AirWatch said:


> Edit - That set up, depending on the ambient temperature, might get the watch too hot. Just bring it in and put behind a window


I have a window but the sunlight cant through it, it has something that blocked it. I dont know how to say it :|


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Well then at least take it off the roof of your car which can get very hot. Again, having it indoors, on a window sill, just might be a better option due to it possibly being cooler than outside. It doesn't necessarily have to be under direct sunlight. Indirect sunlight is fine, too, just double the time to 6 hours or so.


----------



## deevalenta (Mar 31, 2019)

AirWatch said:


> Well then at least take it off the roof of your car which can get very hot. Again, having it indoors, on a window sill, just might be a better option due to it possibly being cooler than outside. It doesn't necessarily have to be under direct sunlight. Indirect sunlight is fine, too, just double the time to 6 hours or so.


yeah, now i put it in front of my house, and i opened the watch box a bit to let air in. 
But don't you think my watch is broken? i already charged it with direct sunlight at the seat of the car for about 2hours but the subdial at 9 didn't move at all.

what about this setup? is it better?

because i have 5 hours left to complain to the seller, more than that i have to bring it to service center which is not good.
so I need to rush it


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Double post.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, that's good, but, my guess is there's something wrong with the watch, so, you should let the seller know. But, before you do that, you may want to reset the IC, to see if that brings it back to life. Here's the link to the instruction for Cal. V172 movement. Scroll down to page 24 under the heading of IMPROPER FUNCTION and do the IC reset and if that doesn't work, you have already given it enough exposure to sunlight to have the second hand move (see page 23). It's time to return the watch. Good luck and let us knows what became of it.

http://www.seiko.in/support/ib/pdf/SEIKO_v172_e.pdf


----------



## deevalenta (Mar 31, 2019)

AirWatch said:


> Yeah, that's good, but, my guess is there's something wrong with the watch, so, you should let the seller know. But, before you do that, you may want to reset the IC, to see if that brings it back to life. Here's the link to the instruction for Cal. V172 movement. Scroll down to page 24 under the heading of IMPROPER FUNCTION and do the IC reset and if that doesn't work, you have already given it enough exposure to sunlight to have the second hand move (see page 23). It's time to return the watch. Good luck and let us knows what became of it.
> 
> http://www.seiko.in/support/ib/pdf/SEIKO_v172_e.pdf


I just got back from Seiko service center.
I asked to the technician whether my watch is broken or not.
He took my watch and wore Cyclops glasses and kept turning the crown and voila, he revived my dead watch.
He connected like IC or DC to DC (i dont really remember what is the exact term for it) to trigger the energy. 
Geez :l


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

From Fratello - the SNJ025P1 and 028.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Today's contribution to the thread. Just in case any of you are still in doubt of this excellent combo for your SNE498.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Prefer it on the Z 22 B-)


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sweet! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


>


I like the look of the nato you have your 498 on. Can you send a link for it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ctlawyer said:


> I like the look of the nato you have your 498 on. Can you send a link for it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.toxicnatos.com/products/toxictwofold-black-20mm-only-special-edition


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> https://www.toxicnatos.com/products/toxictwofold-black-20mm-only-special-edition


Thanks. Thought as much; they look good together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekmonkey (Jun 5, 2017)

tekmonkey said:


> Hey,
> The DigiTuna has been out for some time now and I am about to pull the trigger on one, so I was wondering if anyone who has had it for a few weeks or more can give me a mid-term review / impression of it so far (beyond the initial shiny new toy phase )
> Thanks!





Joll71 said:


> Someone over on the Tuna-Lite thread will be able to help you out.


So here I am


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tekmonkey said:


> So here I am


How may I help?


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Flipped mine couldn’t get on with the negative display .


----------



## tekmonkey (Jun 5, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> How may I help?


I'm basically wondering what you think about it, now that you've had it for a while. 
How usable is it? 
How are the charging & battery holding up? Did it drop a lot? Have you had to "go out of your way to charge it"?
How is the fit & finish holding up? Any sign that is getting worse for wear?
Is the display good / legible in regular indoor lighting?
How do you find tapping the glass for light vs having a button?
Have you taken it diving / swimming / exercising? How comfortable is it?

I'm basically looking for an actual user's review of this watch after having it for a while, rather than just another watch blogger's "opinion of how disruptive this is to the industry preceded by 5000 words on the history of seiko divers and dive watches etc etc etc"


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tekmonkey said:


> I'm basically wondering what you think about it, now that you've had it for a while.
> How usable is it?
> How are the charging & battery holding up? Did it drop a lot? Have you had to "go out of your way to charge it"?
> How is the fit & finish holding up? Any sign that is getting worse for wear?
> ...


I bought the SBEP001 when they first came out in Japan and am very happy with it.

How usable is it?
Very user friendly. The features are pretty basic - (dual) time, chrono, chrono recall/memory, CDT, alarm (x 3), solar charge(ing) level, but good for what I bought it for. The dive bezel & minute counter are what set this apart for me and I use them all the time at work (SAR Helo Rearcrew); stopwatch to log take-off to landing time, bezel to note 30 minutes between 'op's normal' calls. I find this very useful.

Charging and battery are just great. The battery level did drop slightly during the long dark winter here at 60°N, but it didn't drop enough to have any effect on performance/features. It lives on my windowsill or in a glass topped watch box when not being worn. That's how I store all my watches, including Solar G-Shocks, Citizen Ecodrives and a Seiko Solar Tuna, so I haven't gone out of my way to charge this one any differently.

Fit and finish? Well it ain't no G-Shock that's for sure, and it doesn't look as pretty as it did on the day I got it, but it has a pretty hard life at work and is often getting knocked and bumped off hard objects without me even realising. So there are some slight marks on the glass and the bezel, but it's holding up pretty well.














The display is great. The best negative digital display I've had - right up to the point I got a Garmin Instinct, man that display is something else, crazy readable. So it's not quite as good as the Instinct, but plenty readable and much better than -ve display G-Shocks. I have no trouble reading it in any light conditions.

The backlight is great, I really like just tapping the glass rather than having to find a button. Some folk don't like it so much, but for me it is a really convenient and user-friendly feature. I like that you can set the sensitivity too. It annoyed me when people criticised the light activation in the early days, thinking it was touch sensitive rather than being activated by an accelerometer, i.e. you have to positively tap and 'move' the watch face to get the light on, not just touch the face.

Outside of work I have used the watch for swimming, kayaking, running, walking and as a daily wearer. I like that it is so lightweight and comfortable you are not conscious of it being on your wrist. I swapped out the Seiko strap for a Borealis Isofrane-a-like and that is how I prefer to wear it. It isn't a small watch, but it wears well, especially with its typical tuna lug to lug.

Anything I'd change? I'd make the bezel easier to grip. The plastic ridges could be more aggressive and the cutouts in the case could be larger. On the Digi-Tuna the cutouts run from the 5-15 and 35-45 minute markers. This gives a smaller cutout than on my other Tunas and don't make the bezel as easy to grip as it could be. That said I've gotten used to it and adapted my technique so turning the bezel is now second nature. Having a bidirectional friction bezel doesn't bother me, but it might irk someone expecting a traditional unidirectional ratcheting dive bezel.

I think that's about it.

Anything else I can help you with?


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

*Specs on the shroud screws?*

Anyone have the full specs on the shroud screws? I searched this thread and found a reference to 1.5 mm, but this is the Allen key size, no? What about the screw diameter/pitch/length?

(I stripped a **&^%#% screw when removing to install Harold's stainless shroud. Figure I'll replace them with some Torx screws.)

Thanks.


----------



## tekmonkey (Jun 5, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> I think that's about it.
> Anything else I can help you with?


Nah mate, you're brilliant! This is exactly the kind of review I was looking for, and you've answered all my questions.
I appreciate it sincerely. Cheers!


----------



## tekmonkey (Jun 5, 2017)

damned double post


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Digi-Tuna on SAR duty.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Im >< close to picking up an SNE537. It is calling my name.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> I bought the SBEP001 when they first came out in Japan and am very happy with it.
> 
> How usable is it?
> Very user friendly. The features are pretty basic - (dual) time, chrono, chrono recall/memory, CDT, alarm (x 3), solar charge(ing) level, but good for what I bought it for. The dive bezel & minute counter are what set this apart for me and I use them all the time at work (SAR Helo Rearcrew); stopwatch to log take-off to landing time, bezel to note 30 minutes between 'op's normal' calls. I find this very useful.
> ...


Five star review

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ermporshe (Feb 11, 2017)

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 14025499
> 
> 
> From Fratello - the SNJ025P1 and 028.


Could you post a picture with Lume of the new Arnie.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I always had an aversion against applied markers on divers, or so I thought. The crusty, silvery paint that make the dial text also surround the markers and it's a really nice touch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DP


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> I always had an aversion against applied markers on divers, or so I thought. The crusty, silvery paint that make the dial text also surround the markers and it's a really nice touch.


They're not applied markers though so your point is moot.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> They're not applied markers though so your point is moot.


What difference does it make? They're raised off the dial. And how is my point about a the paint being nice moot just because of that?


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

That is some high level illogicism and nonsequituring my friend.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I'll just leave this here; The Differences Between Applied and Embossed Numerals by PAUL DELURY | TimeZone


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Solar Tuna on New Strapcode Oyster, this bracelet is very light and suits the weight of the watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Digi-Tuna on SAR duty this afternoon.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Managed to get this perfect exposure (in comparison with my other attempts) on this accidental composition of gold accented black things in my room, my beloved 3D80.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It looks like a watch roll..........









But - in reality it's a Solar Panel


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Watch your step snaggle that looks slippery!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if the FRP shroud of the TiN tuna turned out to be harder than the metal of the bezel.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

These just work so well.

I dislike the original strap because it's too long for my 6.75 wrists, so swapped on a two piece zulu.

Would like an old style rubber strap, but SHORT!
I hate the strap flapping


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Really? I thought the strap was too short. Not enough flap. My wrists are about your size, a tad larger.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

In fairness, I really try to avoid having any flap. 
I don’t like to see the point of the strap when I look at the dial


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Happy 4/20 with SNE498


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> These just work so well.
> 
> I dislike the original strap because it's too long for my 6.75 wrists, so swapped on a two piece zulu.
> 
> ...


If you like the Seiko flat vent look I'd highly recommend the Uncle Seiko GL831 short version. It's 74mm x 124mm and is a vast improvement over the OEM.

https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p148/gl831.html


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks Dave


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm not sure anyone answered this question yet: Do your TiNs have the P.S.-logo mirrored/flipped on the caseback?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> If you like the Seiko flat vent look I'd highly recommend the Uncle Seiko GL831 short version. It's 74mm x 124mm and is a vast improvement over the OEM.
> 
> https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p148/gl831.html


The best look for the SNE498 although the olive green natos are a close second. I also have the USGL831 short and it's perfect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

JDM SBDN026, the silicone strap is very comfortable and the watch wears smaller than it looks with short lug-to-lug dimensions.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Tickstart said:


> I'm not sure anyone answered this question yet: Do your TiNs have the P.S.-logo mirrored/flipped on the caseback?


C'mon guys help me out here! =) Just turn it over and have a look.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> C'mon guys help me out here! =) Just turn it over and have a look.


Yes good eye. 
Mine is the SNE498


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah, it's weird. I've seen newer ones with that corrected.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Tickstart said:


> C'mon guys help me out here! =) Just turn it over and have a look.


Yeah, mine is mirrored/flipped too !

Wonder why ???

Regards,


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey guys, just a heads up that there's a problem with the last batch of stainless steel shrouds from Yobokies. If you were thinking of ordering one, hold off until the next batch are ready in May as the current stainless steel ones from Harold do NOT fit the SNE497/499. I'm aware of my own and another buyer with the same problem so it's not just mine, there's definitely an issue with the sizing/machining.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Pic? Im curious as to what you're referring to.



Tickstart said:


> I'm not sure anyone answered this question yet: Do your TiNs have the P.S.-logo mirrored/flipped on the caseback?


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

WeirdGuy said:


> Pic? Im curious as to what you're referring to.


I cut out most of the caseback but this is a direct photo of it (I had useless lighting at the time, sry).


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

Solar Tuna sne498 with tire tread silicone band.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Anyone owner of the STO VERSION here have idea about the "line" appear under light reflection ?
Is this a design or defect ? 
Thanks


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I’d have to see it in person but it’s likely just the solar panel under the dial. On most solar watches if you tilt them a certain way you can see a few lines from the solar panel.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> I'd have to see it in person but it's likely just the solar panel under the dial. On most solar watches if you tilt them a certain way you can see a few lines from the solar panel.


^This.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I confirm. In certain light conditions I can see a couple similar lines on my 498


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

They are the sensors for capturing sunlight.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Tickstart said:


> I cut out most of the caseback but this is a direct photo of it (I had useless lighting at the time, sry).
> 
> View attachment 14085997


Same here. Got an SNE498 with the Prospex logo mirrored / flipped. 
I compared to my STO Solar Chrono (Gen1) case back and got a similar mirrored P.S. logo.

The serial number on both these watches shows *83xxxx*. 
I got a feeling that those manufactured ~March 2018 got the same. And this is definitely a manufacturing Issue?

Is yours also done in March 2018?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The answer is yes for mine 
Serial 83xxxx and flipped logos


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Seppia said:


> The answer is yes for mine
> Serial 83xxxx and flipped logos


Thanks. 
I have also goggled for SNE498/9 case back pictures and can confirm that most (or all) SNE498 and SNE499 with serial 83xxxx has the flipped prospex logo. I've also seen a case back serial 89xxxx and it's been corrected.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the replies above. 
I absolutely love this watch. Planning to replace with a stainless steel shroud and bracelet.


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

RedVT said:


> Hey guys, just a heads up that there's a problem with the last batch of stainless steel shrouds from Yobokies. If you were thinking of ordering one, hold off until the next batch are ready in May as the current stainless steel ones from Harold do NOT fit the SNE497/499. I'm aware of my own and another buyer with the same problem so it's not just mine, there's definitely an issue with the sizing/machining.


Thank you, I hard about it already buy it's good to have confirmed info. Do we know if Yobokies is planning to make a properly machined shroud for newer solar tunas? I would love to get one that's a perfect fit.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Yep, 83XXXX


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Maybe the reverse PX will become the next stamp with an upside down aeroplane.

I have an STRB011 inbound from Japan. The blue STO is what caught my eye first though. We'll see. Pic is Seiko's









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Mine on a Leatherman Tread bracelet.
Heavier but I guess a better desk divers tool watch.


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Mr.Ludwig said:


> Thank you, I hard about it already buy it's good to have confirmed info. Do we know if Yobokies is planning to make a properly machined shroud for newer solar tunas? I would love to get one that's a perfect fit.


Just what I wrote in the post, Harold said the new batch would be ready in May and I assume he'll be checking them carefully this time to make sure they fit properly before sending them out!


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

Great, thanks for the information.


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Mr.Ludwig said:


> Great, thanks for the information.


No problem Mr.L, I'll post an update when I hear something more definite from him.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Digi-Pepsi on work duty.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Is that a dlc metal shroud or just water reflections? Looks great BTW


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Seppia said:


> Is that a dlc metal shroud or just water reflections? Looks great BTW


Just running water effects.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Stainless steel shroud ON ! 
I got few of these shrouds, in order to make good use, should I buy the entire models of Tuna Lite


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

tamtkpp said:


> Stainless steel shroud ON !
> I got few of these shrouds, in order to make good use, should I buy the entire models of Tuna Lite


This is brilliant WIS logic right here. Buy extra shrouds so you just HAVE to get more watches to fit them to. Haha, love it tamtkpp!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

tamtkpp said:


> Stainless steel shroud ON !
> I got few of these shrouds, in order to make good use, should I buy the entire models of Tuna Lite


Are they yobokies?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

RedVT said:


> This is brilliant WIS logic right here. Buy extra shrouds so you just HAVE to get more watches to fit them to. Haha, love it tamtkpp!


If not, that would be a waste. 
Folks here may help by getting the shrouds away from me or ..... keep showing me the pics of different models


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

kpjimmy said:


> Are they yobokies?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Negative. I source it in small quantity. I heard somebody mentioned the shrouds from Yobokies doesn't fit well, I wonder, in which way ?


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

STBR011 arrived from Yahoo! Japan. So far really like the size compared to the 035. My wrist is about 7". The lume is very bright but there is less than typical Seikos. It's not piled up on the indices. Maybe that adds to the vintage look. I have mostly divers and it's a completely different aesthetic which I like. Good weight, not clunky but you know it's there.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

tamtkpp said:


> Negative. I source it in small quantity. I heard somebody mentioned the shrouds from Yobokies doesn't fit well, I wonder, in which way ?


Not sure I think the openings didn't align? Not 100% on that. Mine fit fine. But mine was from a batch before the last.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Roy Hobbs said:


> STBR011 arrived from Yahoo! Japan. So far really like the size compared to the 035. My wrist is about 7". The lume is very bright but there is less than typical Seikos. It's not piled up on the indices. Maybe that adds to the vintage look. I have mostly divers and it's a completely different aesthetic which I like. Good weight, not clunky but you know it's there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that looks great


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

STBR011









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Roy Hobbs said:


> STBR011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the hands on this new solar ones.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

This vintag-y model pictured above is going to look excellent with a SS shroud.

Here's my sne498. 
I'm genuinely impressed by it, the build quality is obviously not up to par with the "real" tunas but the design works better for me. 
Slightly smaller but still iconic/unique, sits lower on the wrist, nice and light, old school hands, and solar.

The solar movement is clearly "inferior" compared to the 7c45 but it's so convenient to think I'll never have to change the battery


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

Reporting from ground zero.. with the customary konbini whisky to celebrate my little acquisition.

Love the way baby tuna hugs my tiny 6.5 wrist. Lug to lug is effectively the same as OP 36 at 44-45mm.

Getting harder to find here as I noticed not all United Arrows stores have them in stock.

Happy Reiwa day!


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Checking in with my SBDN Lowercase on Borealis rubber.

I'm tempted to pick up an SNE497, Yobokies SS shroud and an Engineer to give him a brother. I love the clarity and modernity of the SBDN bezel, but I feel like the SNE has a more traditional look which makes it a better candidate for the SS shroud Tuna Lite treatment.

Anyone own both the SBDN and SNE? How do they compare aside from the obvious dial and bezel differences? Specifically the shroud (quality of the textured plastic compared with smooth), bezel (action, feel, finish, insert quality) and case (is it brushed as opposed to the SBDN's polished?)


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Lume shot.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Newly arrived SNE499, was scratching my head over getting this or the green street tuna, but the fancy dial on this one won me over. I'm slowly turning into a fanboy of these solar tunas.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Newly arrived SNE499, was scratching my head over getting this or the green street tuna, but the fancy dial on this one won me over. I'm slowly turning into a fanboy of these solar tunas.


GTR83 - I agree, the dial makes these Solar Tunas interesting....


----------



## moonwalker239 (Jul 25, 2013)

Seppia said:


> This vintag-y model pictured above is going to look excellent with a SS shroud.
> 
> Here's my sne498.
> I'm genuinely impressed by it, the build quality is obviously not up to par with the "real" tunas but the design works better for me.
> ...


Lovely, I have the same SNE498. Love it. Do you find the bezel wobble a bit when pressed on? Brought it to seiko but they said it's normal and within tolerance. Probably I am just paranoid.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

moonwalker239 said:


> Lovely, I have the same SNE498. Love it. Do you find the bezel wobble a bit when pressed on? Brought it to seiko but they said it's normal and within tolerance. Probably I am just paranoid.


My SNE498 and 499 both do that but they still work as normally otherwise. Seiko clearly spared some effort on that department, though.


----------



## moonwalker239 (Jul 25, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> My SNE498 and 499 both do that but they still work as normally otherwise. Seiko clearly spared some effort on that department, though.


Thanks, good to know. Mine is working fine as well. Their answer should be: "if you want a firmer bezel ring, spend more money", lol.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

It’s an awesome watch, but yeah the bezel tolerances aren’t the same you find in a Rolex sub 

Still, I found the overall quality to be extremely impressive for the price point, probably the best value for money seiko I’ve ever seen other than the Turdles and the green alpinist


----------



## Megamind44 (May 3, 2019)

Absolutely love mine, bezel seems fine. Will be a little while till I can get one of those 1000m autos









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Interesting. My bezel is rock solid with firm clicks and no back play. Hmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

No back play at all?
That's surprising. I've probably owned around 30 different Seiko divers, including some mid priced ones (couple MM300, few tunas including a Darth) and never once I found one without back play.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

jlow28 said:


> Interesting. My bezel is rock solid with firm clicks and no back play. Hmm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's not back play but rather a vertical wobble. Put a fingertip on the bezel insert, push it slightly and you will feel the bezel going down by 1mm. There is no back play whatsoever on the inserts of both my solar tunas.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Has anyone purchased a shroud from forum member tamtkpp? I am trying to determine if hos replacement SS shroud will fit the STBR series.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> It's not back play but rather a vertical wobble. Put a fingertip on the bezel insert, push it slightly and you will feel the bezel going down by 1mm. There is no back play whatsoever on the inserts of both my solar tunas.


1mm?
There's definitely a problem then


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

GTR83 said:


> My SNE498 and 499 both do that but they still work as normally otherwise. Seiko clearly spared some effort on that department, though.


Having bashed a few bezels I do prefer those that can depress a bit on impact either by design or manufacture..rock solid bezels get hammered & are easily damaged.


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

SNE49/499 metal shrouds back in stock from harold ng. (yobokies)


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

jpfwatch said:


> SNE49/499 metal shrouds back in stock from harold ng. (yobokies)


Regarding the metal shrouds, has anyone have one on their SNE498 , what's their take on them.
They seem rather expensive @$100 + .
Any pictures and reviews appreciated :-!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Seppia said:


> 1mm?
> There's definitely a problem then


They only depress as long as you are still pushing, they immediately return to their original position once you let go. Bezel action itself works normally. I personally don't think it's a problem, but I understand those not liking it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

trameline said:


> Regarding the metal shrouds, has anyone have one on their SNE498 , what's their take on them.
> They seem rather expensive @$100 + .
> Any pictures and reviews appreciated :-!


There's a ton of them in this thread already. Look through the past pages.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> There's a ton of them in this thread already. Look through the past pages.


Tonnes , I must have missed them then .
Well I have just ordered one, when it's fitted I will give a review.
Tonnes + 1 :-!


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

He definitely loves it! 









Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

jpfwatch said:


> SNE49/499 metal shrouds back in stock from harold ng. (yobokies)


I wonder if this new batch is the same as the previous lot or different, though ?

The previous SS and DLC shrouds were actually made for the earlier solar tuna models, and not really for the SNEs ...

Would be great if he based the new batch on the actual SNE shroud with the flared base, as opposed to the straight sides on the earlier ones.

Regards,


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Lovely  You should post him here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/show-your-doggy-diver-1050424.html



piumach said:


> He definitely loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

piumach said:


> He definitely loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know where your dogs tongue has been? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## moonwalker239 (Jul 25, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> It's not back play but rather a vertical wobble. Put a fingertip on the bezel insert, push it slightly and you will feel the bezel going down by 1mm. There is no back play whatsoever on the inserts of both my solar tunas.


Definitely not 1mm but more like 0.3 to 0.5mm, just play a little but you will feel it. Seiko confirms it's normal and refused to fix it for me.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

moonwalker239 said:


> Definitely not 1mm but more like 0.3 to 0.5mm, just play a little but you will feel it. Seiko confirms it's normal and refused to fix it for me.


Yep 1mm is bit of an exaggeration, cheers.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

7 hours of spreading mulch wearing this one today. Ibuprofen is my friend right now. I'm getting too old for this .....


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Solar Tuna - Black Adam version.
















Charge via Light-ning.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Does anyone know if the Solar Tuna caseback would work on an SKX case? If not, does anyone know the dimensions?

Thinking about doing some mods.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

This one is quickly becoming a favorite, and not just because it's a new acquisition. The two tone lume is amazing and after several hours under the sunlight the face really glows bright indoors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisbowman (May 31, 2018)

Love my babies


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

On Z22


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I just got these two within the past week and am quite impressed with what you get for the money!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Time4Playnow said:


> I just got these two within the past week and am quite impressed with what you get for the money!
> 
> View attachment 14148315
> 
> ...


Only these two and the SBBN031? Come on, be honest 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

These are by far seiko’s best release in a long time. 
Can’t remember a watch they aced so brilliantly in recent history.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

GTR83 said:


> Only these two and the SBBN031? Come on, be honest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SBBN031 and Casios not relevant to THIS thread. ;-):-d


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

The SNE series have the nicest handset of all Seiko divers in my opinion...even topping my previous favourite that is on the Seiko Sumo! I would like to see a side by side photo with a SBDN solar tuna to see how it compares for dimensions.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

TinyHippo - well that’s because the SNE hands are based on the classic tuna hands. For some reason Seiko decided to completely change them into a generic style which they put on the great majority of their newer divers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> TinyHippo - well that's because the SNE hands are based on the classic tuna hands. For some reason Seiko decided to completely change them into a generic style which they put on the great majority of their newer divers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean the arrow hands on the spb051/53, MM200 and the Street Series Tunas?

I quite like the hands - they call back to thenow legendary SBBN quartz Tuna. Not generic to me IMHO.


----------



## Crossingrover (Apr 21, 2019)

I just bought my SNE today and I'm quite smitten with it! I thought I would want to swap the plastic shroud out for a metal one, but it is surprisingly high quality.

I did have a question regarding the dial. I can't help but notice that there's a really visible line running from the center to the
47 minute mark. It looks like it's below the surface, so I assume it's part of the solar mechanism. I'm just curious because I haven't seen it in any pictures, even some close up macro shots.

Obviously I know Seiko QC can be a bit hit-or-miss, so I wanted to make sure this is normal and not an indication of some kind of fault.

*Edit* I do see a similar line that runs to the 1:00 marker but for whatever reason it is much harder to see.


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Hi congrats on your new solar tuna

The lines on the dial are perfectly fine and are part of the solar cell, are visible only under bright litght or under sunlight

yep, the plastic shroud is definitely very hard and perfect for a lightweight toolwatch, but the AM metal ones are really nice too


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Impulse said:


> You mean the arrow hands on the spb051/53, MM200 and the Street Series Tunas?
> 
> I quite like the hands - they call back to thenow legendary SBBN quartz Tuna. Not generic to me IMHO.


In my opinion they should have just used the classic tuna hands on more models instead of pushing the new one as the default Prospex hands set, I understand a lot of people dislike it because they look too modern and too sleek, although unlike most people I actually like the new style markers and can tolerate the new hands somewhat, but then again the classic tuna hands would look out of place with the new markers and vice versa.

Fortunately I have both new and classic style tunas plus the newer but classic styled solar tunas and I like all of them. Still would like an SBDX011, though.



















And my latest fave, the SNE499









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossingrover (Apr 21, 2019)

messyGarage said:


> Hi congrats on your new solar tuna
> 
> The lines on the dial are perfectly fine and are part of the solar cell, are visible only under bright litght or under sunlight
> 
> yep, the plastic shroud is definitely very hard and perfect for a lightweight toolwatch, but the AM metal ones are really nice too


Thanks very much, that puts my mind at ease!

To be perfectly honest, I only noticed the lines once I had gotten the watch home and accidentally dropped it on the floor (whoops!). I was hoping it wasn't some kind of damage from a 4 foot drop onto carpet as that would certainly fly in the face of this being a tough and rugged timepiece. My only previous solar watches have been a Citizen Eco-drive which didn't have a visible solar panel, and a square G-Shock which doesn't hide the solar cells one bit. I guess this falls right in the middle.

As far as the Yobokies metal shrouds go, I understand they're actually sized for the previous gen solar tuna. From pictures, it seems like the SNE screws will sit a little further out with that swap. Are there any aftermarket screws that might sit more flush?

And lastly, does anyone have any experience with fitting a strapcode super engineer to this watch? I've seen plenty on the full size Tuna, but I'm not sure if the heavy weight would throw off the balance of this lighter piece.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Crossingrover said:


> Thanks very much, that puts my mind at ease!
> 
> To be perfectly honest, I only noticed the lines once I had gotten the watch home and accidentally dropped it on the floor (whoops!). I was hoping it wasn't some kind of damage from a 4 foot drop onto carpet as that would certainly fly in the face of this being a tough and rugged timepiece. My only previous solar watches have been a Citizen Eco-drive which didn't have a visible solar panel, and a square G-Shock which doesn't hide the solar cells one bit. I guess this falls right in the middle.
> 
> ...


You mean like this?



























I don't have any balance issues despite still using the stock shroud.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossingrover (Apr 21, 2019)

GTR83 said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, that looks amazing! I think I know exactly what I'm asking for this father's day!

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

I think the Oyster suits the SNE498 better, I do like the Engineer11 bracelet , just not on this watch


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Arrivals


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

Now if Seiko could only release a solar Tuna with a orange dial!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

trameline said:


> I think the Oyster suits the SNE498 better, I do like the Engineer11 bracelet , just not on this watch


Yup that one's a great choice too - because the oysters from strapcode taper down to 20mm I think and are also lighter than the engineers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossingrover (Apr 21, 2019)

GTR83 said:


> Yup that one's a great choice too - because the oysters from strapcode taper down to 20mm I think and are also lighter than the engineers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So quick question, does the solar tuna take a 22mm or 21.5mm strapcode bracelet? It looks the the 21.5 is for the lugless "real" Tuna.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

My SNE497 with a steel shroud and a super oyster, a poor man's SBBN015!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Crossingrover said:


> So quick question, does the solar tuna take a 22mm or 21.5mm strapcode bracelet? It looks the the 21.5 is for the lugless "real" Tuna.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


The solar tuna takes the 22mm just like the Emperor Tuna, curiously enough. Only the Darth Tuna requires a 21.5mm Strapcode. I've also seen some people manage to fit a Strapcode bracelet claimed to be 22mm on the Darth, which to me says that Strapcode's manufacturing tolerances are much wider than Seiko's. Even then it's mostly because of the differing position of the lug holes on the Darth case and the Strapcode bracelets. Unlike the Darth, the Emperor actually still has protruding lugs which allows you some wiggle room with aftermarket bracelets but they are fully hidden by the shroud.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossingrover (Apr 21, 2019)

GTR83 said:


> The solar tuna takes the 22mm just like the Emperor Tuna, curiously enough. Only the Darth Tuna requires a 21.5mm Strapcode. I've also seen some people manage to fit a Strapcode bracelet claimed to be 22mm on the Darth, which to me says that Strapcode's manufacturing tolerances are much wider than Seiko's. Even then it's mostly because of the differing position of the lug holes on the Darth case and the Strapcode bracelets. Unlike the Darth, the Emperor actually still has protruding lugs which allows you some wiggle room with aftermarket bracelets but they are fully hidden by the shroud.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, as you can tell I'm fairly new to this whole Tuna thing. I've admired them from afar but they've been totally out of my price range until the solar models came out.

Would anyone happen to have a picture of the PVD black super oyster on an SNE498 for reference? I'm thinking it might have a nice slimming effect with the taper from 22-18mm.

My wrist is only 6.25" so anything that makes it wear a little smaller is good in my books. Anyways, here's a shot of the TiN making it's debut at the workplace! I think the black+gold dresses up pretty nice. Luckily my office's business casual falls more on the casual side, so I can roll my sleeves up, this puppy might be a little hard to fit under a cuff.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Crossingrover said:


> Thanks, as you can tell I'm fairly new to this whole Tuna thing. I've admired them from afar but they've been totally out of my price range until the solar models came out.
> 
> Would anyone happen to have a picture of the PVD black super oyster on an SNE498 for reference? I'm thinking it might have a nice slimming effect with the taper from 22-18mm.
> 
> ...


Check out post 1303
Super Oyster on SNE498 this is 22mm Lug x 20mm clasp


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Colour choices are very limited due to the solar cells behind the dial.


TinyHippo said:


> Now if Seiko could only release a solar Tuna with a orange dial!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Colour choices are very limited due to the solar cells behind the dial.


Hugh? What does the solar cell have to do with it? You can still make ANY colour dial with a solar cell. Just look at Citizen's current catalogue and they have just about every dial colour available with their Eco-Drive movements.

Seiko has had an orange dial solar quartz diver before; the SNE109. They could easily do an orange dial solar Tuna.


----------



## Crossingrover (Apr 21, 2019)

Hey guys, I'm curious, how accurate is your SNE's second hand at hitting the markers? Mine seems ever so slightly ahead of the tick marks the whole way around, so at least it's consistent. The chapter ring looks right to me, so I think it's just the placement of the hand. I've also noticed that when you set all the hands to 12:00:00, the hour hand is 3 ticks ahead. 

The AD has a PADI edition which seems to have 100% perfect alignment, so I know it's possible. If I send this one back, what are the chances I get one that's more seriously misaligned? I know I'm a bit OCD about a $250 watch, but I do really love this model and plan on keeping it for as long as possible.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I would think your best bet is to look around till you find a perfect one, then flip the other one. 
Mine hits the marks spot on like my GS used to do, but all the others I've seen in real life are a tiny tiny bit off.


----------



## Crossingrover (Apr 21, 2019)

Seppia said:


> I would think your best bet is to look around till you find a perfect one, then flip the other one.
> Mine hits the marks spot on like my GS used to do, but all the others I've seen in real life are a tiny tiny bit off.


Thanks dude, I'll probably just deal with it if most of them are like that. It's at least close enough that I can read the seconds without much trouble.

This was my way of testing the waters for Tunas so to speak, and it will be my daily/beater watch.

I think I'm going to be saving up for a Ninja Tuna next. The 1000m versions seem a touch too big for my 6.25" wrist.

Anyways, I got my Strapcode oyster in today and I'm really loving the look and feel of this combination. The bracelet is nice and light but it adds some of the heft that was missing in stock form.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lando Ballrissian (Mar 2, 2019)

Crossingrover said:


> Hey guys, I'm curious, how accurate is your SNE's second hand at hitting the markers? Mine seems ever so slightly ahead of the tick marks the whole way around, so at least it's consistent. The chapter ring looks right to me, so I think it's just the placement of the hand. I've also noticed that when you set all the hands to 12:00:00, the hour hand is 3 ticks ahead.
> 
> The AD has a PADI edition which seems to have 100% perfect alignment, so I know it's possible. If I send this one back, what are the chances I get one that's more seriously misaligned? I know I'm a bit OCD about a $250 watch, but I do really love this model and plan on keeping it for as long as possible.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


When I bought my Save the Ocean solar Tuna I got it from an AD locally. They had the PADI and the gold one too but the STO was almost perfect as far as things lining on up on a Seiko so I went with that one. That and I haven't seen as many of them out in the wild either. But, what I'm getting at is either buy it in person or from a place with a good return policy.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Crossingrover said:


> Hey guys, I'm curious, how accurate is your SNE's second hand at hitting the markers? Mine seems ever so slightly ahead of the tick marks the whole way around, so at least it's consistent. The chapter ring looks right to me, so I think it's just the placement of the hand. I've also noticed that when you set all the hands to 12:00:00, the hour hand is 3 ticks ahead.
> 
> The AD has a PADI edition which seems to have 100% perfect alignment, so I know it's possible. If I send this one back, what are the chances I get one that's more seriously misaligned? I know I'm a bit OCD about a $250 watch, but I do really love this model and plan on keeping it for as long as possible.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I recently got the SNE498 and SNE499, and both hit the center of the markers all the way around. Maybe I got lucky...


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Strangely on my SNE498 the second hand hits dead centre to some of the markers, 6 to 12
Then from 5 to to 25 it’s out very slightly.
Not worth any hair pulling, so I just enjoy the Seiko .
My SBBN033 Tuna hits them all dead centre, now that would p*** me off if it did not.
Happy Seiko Days :-!


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

It's sunny day here ! Shroud modded, shoe changed with orange Borealis Diver strap


----------



## Crossingrover (Apr 21, 2019)

tamtkpp said:


> It's sunny day here ! Shroud modded, shoe changed with orange Borealis Diver strap


Woah, looking good! What kind of shroud is that? I like that the screws sit flush compared to Yobokies'.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Digi-Pepsi


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SNE498 alignment pics , the best side 6 to 12 !


----------



## tmcwhorter15 (Jan 16, 2019)

Does anybody have any experience/knowledge of these Solar Tuna JDM models? They are advertised as ladies/unisex models. The specs are identical to the newer US solar tunas except in an even smaller case size. They look fantastic and like they would fit most wrist sizes perfectly. There are a few different color schemes. My favorite is the STBR023. I believe the case size is 42.7mm and 43mm lug to lug. Hardlex Crystal. Screw Down Crown. 200m WR. LumiBrite. Seiko's solar V147 movement.









I love the grey and black. These are available only from Japan. I have seen a few Japanese websites saying the chapter ring doesn't line up perfectly with the indices at the 30 min mark? Just wondering if anybody can attest to this? With the size and specs, this looks like the perfect Tuna for people wanting something smaller and more wearable.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I am traveling to Singapore and saw them yesterday at the shop of skywatches. 
They also have an online site so I’m sure they’re available for purchase (they ship worldwide). 
They look very small, I know 42.7mm doesn’t sound small, but with the shroud and everything they have the feeling of a 38mm diver. 

Still very doable (I like small watches), but they must be the only seiko that made me say “wish they were a couple mm larger”. 

I have small wrists (6.5-6.75 depending on weather), and I think the solar tunas (SNE498 and the like) are the perfect size.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Mandatory pic


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

.


----------



## K3lv (Oct 30, 2017)

tamtkpp said:


> Negative. I source it in small quantity. I heard somebody mentioned the shrouds from Yobokies doesn't fit well, I wonder, in which way ?


Where did you buy that shroud from?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Does the SBDJ028 count as a solar tuna? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SNE498 fitted with Yobokies Shroud.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

trameline said:


> SNE498 fitted with Yobokies Shroud.


Should be much heftier than stock! I do have the metal shroud and oyster bracelet in mind, in fact I've been thinking of getting the extendable clasp version if there is one available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Latest


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Torch









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

New street series and my first Tuna. I put it on a perlon strap for now, but I have an Erika's Original on order. I found the rubber a little too sweaty for my liking in the warm weather.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Agreed, plus the rubber look too bulky in my opinion. 
I put mine on a two piece Zulu and I like how it looks. 

I’m curious if yours has the same hands of the new tunas (with its completely nuclear lume) or if they are lumped similarly to other “regular” seiko divers (still very bright, but incomparable to the new tunas).


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Seppia said:


> Agreed, plus the rubber look too bulky in my opinion.
> I put mine on a two piece Zulu and I like how it looks.
> 
> I'm curious if yours has the same hands of the new tunas (with its completely nuclear lume) or if they are lumped similarly to other "regular" seiko divers (still very bright, but incomparable to the new tunas).


I can't comment on the lume compared to the new tunas as I have never handled one, but it is as bright or brighter than my orange monster. I think the main difference is that the hour indices are probably smaller than the new tunas and don't have as much lume applied.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh ok. Thanks anyway, but that means it’s not the new tunas lume. 
It is something completely alien, to be seen in person. 
Hyper bright and insanely persistent


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Seppia said:


> Oh ok. Thanks anyway, but that means it's not the new tunas lume.
> It is something completely alien, to be seen in person.
> Hyper bright and insanely persistent


Ok, yes, I didn't know the new tuna lume was so different. This is basically lumibrite or whatever Seiko has used in the past.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Nolander said:


> Ok, yes, I didn't know the new tuna lume was so different. This is basically lumibrite or whatever Seiko has used in the past.


The new tuna lume is brighter and lasts quite a bit longer, I'm guessing he asked that because the street solar tuna uses the same style of hands.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Exactly. 
Thanks all for the info


----------



## robertrock (Mar 18, 2006)

Brand new !!!


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

So can anyone confirm the new batch of Yobokies shrouds are a proper fit for SNE tunas?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Hiking in northeast Italy


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Mr.Ludwig said:


> So can anyone confirm the new batch of Yobokies shrouds are a proper fit for SNE tunas?


First one wouldn't fit over the lugs, second one the three screw holes did not line up.
I had to carefully file out the holes to get the screws to fit.
Beware , the screws are very soft.
Harold was very 
fair and gave me a discount.


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Mr.Ludwig said:


> So can anyone confirm the new batch of Yobokies shrouds are a proper fit for SNE tunas?


I got the silver stainless version for my SNE497 and the new one I got (to replace the original messed up one he sent) fit perfectly without needing to file anything. I believe trameline's that he had to file a bit was the black pvd style.


----------



## tmcwhorter15 (Jan 16, 2019)

"Mini Tuna" STBR023


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Back to the grind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Rainy weekend


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Imo, the strap Seiko should have used with these. Looks so much better.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Is that an uncle seiko?
Yes they look great
I think a two piece nato/Zulu is a good alternative though (see my pic a few posts above), as they are thin. 
The stock strap is too bulky in my opinion


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Seppia said:


> Is that an uncle seiko?
> Yes they looks great


It's a Seiko strap with the stock gold buckle. It's so crazy how small this watch wears. I almost wish it were bigger lol!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Imo, the strap Seiko should have used with these. Looks so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that strap goes well with all versions of the tuna including our SNEs. I like the stock silicone too especially on the larger tunas because they can be worn tighter or looser and still equally comfortable due to the much more flexible material. I've tried an original DAL1BP strap with hot water treatment and the US version is simply better.










I believe I've posted this pic in this thread, but here's how the USGL831 looks on a 300m Tuna. Great fit due to the distance between holes being much closer and is also a great visual match in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi guys here's my SNE498 on a recent visit to my local Seiko service centre. It was a nice surprise to see it up on the wall. Yup, that's the man and his watch.

Although I find the original silicone strap comfortable, I never wore it as I didn't connect with the gold hardware it came with. Now I wear it mostly on a heavy duty black 2 piece Zulu. I feel it subdues the gold a bit more, which is what I'm after. Thanks for looking.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

vlke said:


> Hi guys here's my SNE498 on a recent visit to my local Seiko service centre. It was a nice surprise to see it up on the wall. Yup, that's the man and his watch.
> 
> Although I find the original silicone strap comfortable, I never wore it as I didn't connect with the gold hardware it came with. Now I wear it mostly on a heavy duty black 2 piece Zulu. I feel it subdues the gold a bit more, which is what I'm after. Thanks for looking.
> 
> ...


I want that for my bedroom wall!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## n0rthwall (May 3, 2019)

Mr.Ludwig said:


> So can anyone confirm the new batch of Yobokies shrouds are a proper fit for SNE tunas?


I can confirm that the one I received was a perfect fit.

Screws were no issue either.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

In case you guys didn't know the Save the Ocean edition is on sale from Seiko USA for $360 plus you can sign up for texts and get an extra 15% off I think.

https://seikousa.com/collections/prospex/products/sne518

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

trameline said:


> First one wouldn't fit over the lugs, second one the three screw holes did not line up.
> I had to carefully file out the holes to get the screws to fit.
> Beware , the screws are very soft.
> Harold was very
> fair and gave me a discount.





RedVT said:


> I got the silver stainless version for my SNE497 and the new one I got (to replace the original messed up one he sent) fit perfectly without needing to file anything. I believe trameline's that he had to file a bit was the black pvd style.


That's good to hear. I hope pvd ones are fixed too by now. I'll drop a question per email before I order just to be safe. Thanks.


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Erika's Original strap just came. It's comfortable and I think it looks ok.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Better than ok! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Nolander said:


> Erika's Original strap just came. It's comfortable and I think it looks ok.


Love those but aren't they like $60??

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## n0rthwall (May 3, 2019)

Nolander said:


> Erika's Original strap just came. It's comfortable and I think it looks ok.


Looks great! Are they worth it?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Now that's the question! https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/do-erikas-straps-deserve-price-4644869.html


n0rthwall said:


> Looks great! Are they worth it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Imo, the strap Seiko should have used with these. Looks so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm probably going to this . Between the sliding gold metal keeper and dust magnet effect, the stock strap is disappointing at times. However it does look and feel comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

jlow28 said:


> I'm probably going to this . Between the sliding gold metal keeper and dust magnet effect, the stock strap is disappointing at times. However it does look and feel comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Amen. I found the keeper to be seriously annoying. It would never stay put! I'm loving the new strap. And yes, no more dust magnet!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

As far as the Erika’s Original strap- is it worth $60? Probably not objectively but if you want one that’s what they cost. 
It is very comfortable with being able to get the perfect adjustment and the elasticity of the strap. I like it so much that I already ordered another one in a different color for another watch. After wearing this for only a day I am a big fan.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

For anyone who wants an elastic strap, check out nickmankey hook strap! Half the price and it’s very comfortable!! Have it on my mini turtle and at times I forgot I had a watch on and even fell asleep with my watch


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Amen. I found the keeper to be seriously annoying. It would never stay put! I'm loving the new strap. And yes, no more dust magnet!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Should have done this strap change from the start 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Joined the club 2 weeks ago. Really enjoy the fit, but the shroud needs to be steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0rthwall (May 3, 2019)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> Joined the club 2 weeks ago. Really enjoy the fit, but the shroud needs to be steel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!

Definitely needs the steel shroud. It's a worthwhile upgrade IMO.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14240461
> 
> 
> View attachment 14240463


Those rocks found the perfect match!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

This pic was posted in another thread, and it really got my interest ...

Am trying to find out if this is one of Harold's SS shrouds ?

It sure looks different, with the screws sitting much deeper in the shroud.

I know for a fact that there are some other shrouds out there, but have not been able to get the source ...









Would appreciate any info on this shroud.

Thanks in advance ...

Regards,


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

phlabrooy said:


> This pic was posted in another thread, and it really got my interest ...
> 
> Am trying to find out if this is one of Harold's SS shrouds ?
> 
> ...


It's made by an Indonesian named Edy Kartasasmita on Facebook. He used to sell them for like $40 and he basically copied the stock Seiko design 100%. My scallop tuna steel shroud was also made by him.










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> It's made by an Indonesian named Edy Kartasasmita on Facebook. He used to sell them for like $40 and he basically copied the stock Seiko design 100%. My scallop tuna steel shroud was also made by him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you happen to know if he still sell shrouds?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Do you happen to know if he still sell shrouds?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I believe he doesn't sell these anymore due to limited interest from local collectors, which is a shame.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

Feelin' blue...









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

I've been wearing this a lot and just noticed crystal scratches below "s" in Seiko


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Thursday


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Nolander said:


> As far as the Erika's Original strap- is it worth $60? Probably not objectively but if you want one that's what they cost.
> It is very comfortable with being able to get the perfect adjustment and the elasticity of the strap. I like it so much that I already ordered another one in a different color for another watch. After wearing this for only a day I am a big fan.


Also, looks like Heimdallr (Sharkey) is now selling a version on their site for considerably less; 20 bucks I think.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

GTR83 said:


> I believe he doesn't sell these anymore due to limited interest from local collectors, which is a shame.


It's a real pity that he doesn't do these shrouds anymore ... I am sure there would be a demand if more people knew about them !

It really looks so much better than Harold's, which have the straight, cylindrical sides, where the screws stick out a lot more ...

Too bad !

Thanks for the info, anyway.

Regards,


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

New SS shroud with Hexad bracelet. The shroud appears a lot bigger than stock, but really isn't. I picked this up used. Seller said they got it off ebaye. It's different than yobokies with polishing only in the scallops. The rest is brushed. It came with new screws, but i decided to use the oem ones.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

On The Watch Steward strap. This strap wears so comfortable and really coincides with the purpose that i bought this watch for. He Hexad gives it wrist presence, but the strap will take a beating and not show it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice lighting in the grocery store!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Best travel watch ever !


----------



## B Tank (May 13, 2019)

deleted


----------



## B Tank (May 13, 2019)

I love seeing these in the metal shroud, where do you get one of these from?


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

B Tank said:


> I love seeing these in the metal shroud, where do you get one of these from?












Personally I am a fan of this combo as well


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

My TiNT just did the weirdest thing.. I pulled the crown out to the last position, and the seconds hand jumped back three seconds, instantaneously. Then, it went haywire and started going at crazy speed, ticking perhaps 2.5 times/second. No clue what happened there.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tamtkpp said:


> Best travel watch ever !


An impressive watch indeed. What features make it a better _travel_ watch than other contenders though?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## altrntvty (Jun 25, 2019)

I find this one a bit big for my wrist but I love it anyway. :

SBEP009 Urban Research edition. Limited to 300 units only. 🙂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

That's the one I wanted - looks great.


altrntvty said:


> I find this one a bit big for my wrist but I love it anyway. :
> 
> SBEP009 Urban Research edition. Limited to 300 units only. &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

B Tank said:


> View attachment 14257047
> 
> 
> I love seeing these in the metal shroud, where do you get one of these from?


Mine was sourced from ebay. Watchnian sells them on their website and in their ebay store. They are a substantial piece a metal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

Tickstart said:


> My TiNT just did the weirdest thing.. I pulled the crown out to the last position, and the seconds hand jumped back three seconds, instantaneously. Then, it went haywire and started going at crazy speed, ticking perhaps 2.5 times/second. No clue what happened there.


Did it go back to normal?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Seiko definitely hit a home run with these.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

milkham said:


> Did it go back to normal?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


It did.. Runs like it used to now. It was just for a brief period, I think I pushed the crown back in and it snapped out of it. Very weird, I don't know what could've happened. Freak hardware bug, timing hazard or whatever?


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

loving the 'new' size...


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

imdamian said:


> loving the 'new' size...
> 
> View attachment 14265303
> 
> ...


That's a really nice looking piece, kindly share some details about it . :-!


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

trameline said:


> That's a really nice looking piece, kindly share some details about it . :-!


thank you! its a limited piece by seiko x lowercase, SBDN051. there's also a smaller version of the same watch (with silver hands) STBR021. the dial is actually white with a silver tint and the lume is all blue.


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_Speaking of lowercase solar Tuna's, "the sun is shining bright here in Ottawa.....and the Tuna is charging!"_


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

imdamian said:


> loving the 'new' size...


Beautiful !


----------



## Slfreeman90 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi All, first time poster here. Since this is on the solar Tunas, thought my question may belong here. For the limited editions sold by Freeman Sporting Club, has anyone seen the back of a SBDJ023 in person. There is an ebay listing that shows what appears to be an obvious sticker on the back for the model number and serial. Articles online that I have seen state the caseback is engraved. Just wondered if they changed the caseback due to the limited run. It seems weird to me for a watch that retails for $400+ to not be engraved, so thought I would check to see if these watches are legit. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Landed today.


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

How does wear...say compared to SKX007?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Slfreeman90 said:


> Hi All, first time poster here. Since this is on the solar Tunas, thought my question may belong here. For the limited editions sold by Freeman Sporting Club, has anyone seen the back of a SBDJ023 in person. There is an ebay listing that shows what appears to be an obvious sticker on the back for the model number and serial. Articles online that I have seen state the caseback is engraved. Just wondered if they changed the caseback due to the limited run. It seems weird to me for a watch that retails for $400+ to not be engraved, so thought I would check to see if these watches are legit. Thanks for the help.
> 
> View attachment 14269823
> 
> View attachment 14269821


I'm pretty sure it is the protective sticker Seikos are shipped with....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

This.


Archangel FX said:


> I'm pretty sure it is the protective sticker Seikos are shipped with....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

SAR duty.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Quick shot when I stopped for a drink during today's ride.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

TinyHippo said:


> How does wear...say compared to SKX007?


Not sure if you're referring to my post of the STBR033 or not. If not, please disregard.

If so, then I would tell you that it wears completely different, read better, than the 007. In fairness, I didn't like how the 007 fit my flat, 7" wrist. It's not that it was too big, although it's on the edge of being too big IMO, but I felt it had a wobbly, top heavy feel to it and slid around on my wrist. The 013 that I have wears the same way and it's right on the edge of being too small for me. I've found it's less about measured size and thickness when it comes to fit and comfort and more about profile and lug curvature, YMMV.

The STBR's are slimmer, have a wrist hugging profile but many may think that they are smallish on wrist. Mine measures 42.5mm from 3 o'clock to 6 o'clock but only 41mm lug to lug and just 11mm thick. Nearly perfect for me as I've learned to appreciate smaller watches with a thin profile.

A side by side to my 013. I have the STBR on a NATO but the stock rubber strap is very nice, think G Shock GW500 soft and pliable.








Very different profiles too


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

Thank you so much for the response and the side-by-side pictures. The STBR series is now high on my list for my next watch.....just want Seiko to come out with orange, yellow or green dials and I'm sold!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Operating in the marine environment of South Padre is.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Great strap colour - enjoy!


Archangel FX said:


> Operating in the marine environment of South Padre is.
> 
> View attachment 14279693
> 
> ...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

For those who might be interested, comparison with a "real" 300m tuna.

The two watches appear identical in diameter, with 300m tunas being slightly thicker.


----------



## n0rthwall (May 3, 2019)

The PADI colors are perfect for 4th of July









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## n0rthwall (May 3, 2019)

Transformation complete.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

n0rthwall said:


> Transformation complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking of replacing the shroud on my SNE498, where did you source this one if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0rthwall (May 3, 2019)

GTR83 said:


> Thinking of replacing the shroud on my SNE498, where did you source this one if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yobokies; I sent him a PM. It's a perfect fit.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Youre lucky if a Yobokies shroud is a perfect fit, I have had shrouds from Yobokies that will not fit, returned them and the replacements still did not fit .
Have had to drill out the screw holes to make them fit .

Fed up with dealing with this Guy , he replies to orders, but blanks out complaints .

Plenty of punters love Him , I don’t , You takes your choice IMHO

Also had to pay customs and Royal Mail handling charges on all .


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Trying out the DLC shroud, what do you think ?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

tamtkpp said:


> Trying out the DLC shroud, what do you think ?


Any side profile shots? I'm curious about the finish of the sides.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

GTR83 said:


> Any side profile shots? I'm curious about the finish of the sides.


Yes, can we see more different angles of the shroud, please ...

Regards,


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tamtkpp said:


> Trying out the DLC shroud, what do you think ?


I prefer the OEM. Each to their own.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

SNE498 + "Borealisfrane" (I can't stand new Seiko silicone straps)


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

mysiak said:


> SNE498 + "Borealisfrane" (I can't stand new Seiko silicone straps)
> 
> View attachment 14295185


I have the borealisfrane, the isofrane and a bunch of the silicones. I'm curious what do you dislike about the stock ones - I like them just fine to the point of having stopped buying aftermarket straps. Is it because they are dust magnets?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> I have the borealisfrane, the isofrane and a bunch of the silicones. I'm curious what do you dislike about the stock ones - I like them just fine to the point of having stopped buying aftermarket straps. Is it because they are dust magnets?


Yes, exactly - Seiko silicone (as probably every other silicone strap I had) is a dust magnet and I generally hate that strange sticky feeling of silicone against naked skin or how it sticks to clothes, especially when wet. It just gives me goosebumps, but not in a good way.  New strap is otherwise nice, I like how soft it is and also its deep black color. Shame that it isn't made from some better, "touch friendly" material (like Borealisfrane, Uncle Seiko, ..).


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Well if the ones on the solar are anything like what came standard on my Srpa83, yes it's a dust magnet and the color should it least match at least one of the colors in the watch head. Mine does not. It's also a bit long for my 6.75-7.0 wrist. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I guess everyone has different tolerances for stuff on their skin, I actually like how the silicones kind of stick to my wrist. This way I can wear the straps looser than usual and the watch head still won't move much if at all. I don't really mind the dust since a quick wipe with a wet wipe is usually enough to clean them. The bigger problem with the silicones is the wear marks from the keepers in my opinion.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

GTR83 said:


> I have the borealisfrane, the isofrane and a bunch of the silicones. I'm curious what do you dislike about the stock ones - I like them just fine to the point of having stopped buying aftermarket straps. Is it because they are dust magnets?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Will the Borealisfrane fit a 6.75 wrist? I bought a cheapnatostraps isofrane style strap and really liked it, but it was two notches too big.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> I guess everyone has different tolerances for stuff on their skin, I actually like how the silicones kind of stick to my wrist. This way I can wear the straps looser than usual and the watch head still won't move much if at all. I don't really mind the dust since a quick wipe with a wet wipe is usually enough to clean them. The bigger problem with the silicones is the wear marks from the keepers in my opinion.


Oh, that might explain our different experience  I wear all my watches a bit loose, so they can move freely just a little.



Treeslayer4570 said:


> Will the Borealisfrane fit a 6.75 wrist? I bought a cheapnatostraps isofrane style strap and really liked it, but it was two notches too big.


I have ~17-17.5cm wrist and Borealisfrane fits just fine. It is 130/75 mm long, the usual length of "standard" watch strap is about 120/80mm. 22mm version has loose keepers though, I had to glue them in the desired place with a blob of superglue. Otherwise I have no complaints against their strap.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> Will the Borealisfrane fit a 6.75 wrist? I bought a cheapnatostraps isofrane style strap and really liked it, but it was two notches too big.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wear the isofrane on the fifth notch, while it's the 2nd or 3rd notch on the borealisfrane, my wrist is around 7.25". So I think it would also be too big. The notches start way earlier on the real isos.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

I try my best to capture the "texture" of the sides. 
Basically my shrouds have brush finishing, the area which you turn the Bezel is polished.
here you go :


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Yes. I have plenty of Borealis Isofrane-a-likes and a 6.75" wrist and they fit fine.


Treeslayer4570 said:


> Will the Borealisfrane fit a 6.75 wrist? I bought a cheapnatostraps isofrane style strap and really liked it, but it was two notches too big.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Just came back from vacation, my SNE498 was a half a day slow after being off my wrist for about two weeks. The time was correct but the date showed the 9th; it was the 10th. This has happened on other quartz watches usually eco drives. Anyone else experience this? Know the reason?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ctlawyer said:


> Just came back from vacation, my SNE498 was a half a day slow after being off my wrist for about two weeks. The time was correct but the date showed the 9th; it was the 10th. This has happened on other quartz watches usually eco drives. Anyone else experience this? Know the reason?


Date change. June only had 30 days not 31. You need to advance the date.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ctlawyer said:


> Just came back from vacation, my SNE498 was a half a day slow after being off my wrist for about two weeks. The time was correct but the date showed the 9th; it was the 10th. This has happened on other quartz watches usually eco drives. Anyone else experience this? Know the reason?


A.m./p.m. faff.


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Rocat said:


> Date change. June only had 30 days not 31. You need to advance the date.


yeah.... never mind.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

My first Tuna...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

I love it!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Love mine as well .


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

I haven't posted a picture of this in a while. I wasn't sure if I'd like it before it arrived, but I've come to like it quite a bit.


----------



## ashcrow (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I used to be biased against divers on leather straps, but now I'm not so sure since this combo looks very good.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dealaddict (Aug 26, 2013)

Bought this solar tuna because of the green dial. I have been looking for a green or yellow or orange dial watch for a while, until I see this one. I don't like the sun burst, shiny dials. Yes, this is plastique; yes, the crown wobbles like it is going to fall off; yes, it feels cheap. But it fits very comfortably on wrist. And I like the blue PADI and the black and gold as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

I picked up some tempered glass crystal protectors in 28mm from Amazon that fit the Tuna-lite perfectly. It’s a little tricky to get centered, but at 3 for $8 you can afford to mess up once, i did not. Once on it’s hard to notice and doesn’t show up in photos. I spent an hour in the water with it and it didn’t bubble or fall off. It blends in so well i thought it did fall off. Not for everyone, but if you don’t want to void the warranty by installing a sapphire crystal, and want to keep the factory waterproofness it’s a good alternative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

My first Tuna and I love it.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> I picked up some tempered glass crystal protectors in 28mm from Amazon that fit the Tuna-lite perfectly. It's a little tricky to get centered, but at 3 for $8 you can afford to mess up once, i did not. Once on it's hard to notice and doesn't show up in photos. I spent an hour in the water with it and it didn't bubble or fall off. It blends in so well i thought it did fall off. Not for everyone, but if you don't want to void the warranty by installing a sapphire crystal, and want to keep the factory waterproofness it's a good alternative.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why???? It's hardlex. It's harder than just regular mineral crystal. I don't really see any need to do this. I have a Seiko diver with hardlex that is 5 years old with hardlex crystal. It's been banged into many things but never has been scratched.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Texture & colour of the strap mimic the crown which pleases my infantile brain.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Can't not post this one again Snaggletooth, I know it's been on here already but I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Why???? It's hardlex. It's harder than just regular mineral crystal. I don't really see any need to do this. I have a Seiko diver with hardlex that is 5 years old with hardlex crystal. It's been banged into many things but never has been scratched.


This is not my first Seiko with Hardlex. I've scratched a few Seikos with Hardlex, I'm pretty careful with my watches too. I can tolerate dings on the case and bezel, signs of Wabi, but scratches on my crystals are not tolerable. I bought my tuna to be a beater, this is for piece of mind. Not for everyone, but a few people might be interested and not have as good luck as you. I put a scratch on my SKX crystal and don't even know how it happened, that was what made me even look for such a thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

sticky said:


> Can't not post this one again Snaggletooth, I know it's been on here already but I just couldn't help myself.


Mine.


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

sticky said:


> Can't not post this one again Snaggletooth, I know it's been on here already but I just couldn't help myself.
> 
> View attachment 14368425


People who own these must like them. I haven't seen a lot come up secondhand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I have a Seiko SNE499 and I need to replace the strap, long story. I tried a Bonetto Cinturini 284 in blue but the color doesn't match. Any ideas where to look? Would prefer to keep the original look if the vent style strap but open to suggestions.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> I have a Seiko SNE499 and I need to replace the strap, long story. I tried a Bonetto Cinturini 284 in blue but the color doesn't match. Any ideas where to look? Would prefer to keep the original look if the vent style strap but open to suggestions.
> Thanks in advance.











Not sure how good a match the blue is.

https://www.borealiswatch.com/store...t-Offer-in-Market-for-Diver-Watches-p69242027


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

^Snaggletooth, am I correct in my guess that you're pulling sky crane duty there, offloading those containers on that barge? Or is it something else altogether?

Time again to live up to thread's title.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

AirWatch said:


> ^Snaggletooth, am I correct in my guess that you're pulling sky crane duty there, offloading those containers on that barge? Or is it something else altogether?
> 
> Time again to live up to thread's title.


Seeing @Snaggletooth his profilepicture, i'm guessing he's flying in a helicopter. Seeing the OSV (Offshore Supply Vessel), don't think it's a container barge.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

AlexxvD said:


> Seeing @Snaggletooth his profilepicture, i'm guessing he's flying in a helicopter. Seeing the OSV (Offshore Supply Vessel), don't think it's a container barge.


Yeah, that did look to me to be more than a "barge", but not being too familiar with types of boats, I just went with "barge". And, yes, him flying a chopper, a crane helicopter to be more specific, was my guess as well.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

AirWatch said:


> Yeah, that did look to me to be more than a "barge", but not being too familiar with types of boats, I just went with "barge". And, yes, him flying a chopper, a crane helicopter to be more specific, was my guess as well.


Helicopter on his picture looks more like a SAR type if i'm correct.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

AlexxvD said:


> Helicopter on his picture looks more like a SAR type if i'm correct.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


I was going to say Coast Guard. Digi tuna looks like the right tool for SAR to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AirWatch said:


> ^Snaggletooth, am I correct in my guess that you're pulling sky crane duty there, offloading those containers on that barge? Or is it something else altogether?


Something else.

UKSAR Winch Operator.


----------



## n0rthwall (May 3, 2019)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The SBDJ028 isn't an ISO rated diver so it might not count, but I've been wearing it more after I paired it with a waffle strap.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Something else.
> 
> UKSAR Winch Operator.
> View attachment 14371557


That is one bad-ass helicopter!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

AlexxvD said:


> That is one bad-ass helicopter!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


Sometimes Snag gets on the cans with his mates and takes it out for joyrides.


----------



## JBski (Aug 9, 2019)

Hello! New to here, but not to Seikos, just picked up this SNE498 to replace an SKX007J that I've worn daily since 2012 (It's about +30 sec a day now, booo). So far I really like it, but I managed to put a nice gouge in the crystal today while working on the car (oops!). Anyone know where I could find a domed sapphire crystal for this? I like the look of the Marine Master domed crystal, so I figured if I were to replace it I would go with a domed to match the look (a yobokies DLC stainless shroud is on the way)

I'm not opposed to wear on a tool watch but man, it feels bad that I've already scratched the crystal in under a week. 

Currently wearing it on a well worn Martac Zulu strap that used to live on my SKX, it really matches the watch, imho.


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

JBski said:


> Hello! New to here, but not to Seikos, just picked up this SNE498 to replace an SKX007J that I've worn daily since 2012 (It's about +30 sec a day now, booo). So far I really like it, but I managed to put a nice gouge in the crystal today while working on the car (oops!). Anyone know where I could find a domed sapphire crystal for this? I like the look of the Marine Master domed crystal, so I figured if I were to replace it I would go with a domed to match the look (a yobokies DLC stainless shroud is on the way)
> 
> I'm not opposed to wear on a tool watch but man, it feels bad that I've already scratched the crystal in under a week.
> 
> Currently wearing it on a well worn Martac Zulu strap that used to live on my SKX, it really matches the watch, imho.


The SNZH DD crystal fits from Crystaltimes. I could have sworn i had seen pics on their website or instagram with that installed, but can't find them now. This was the exact reason i put a tempered glass crystal protector on mine. Just goes to show that hardlex can be scratched.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


>


Seems like a candidate for great gym watch...
Does it have a CDT with alarm?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> Seems like a candidate for great gym watch...
> Does it have a CDT with alarm?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Definitely and it's what I use it mostly for. As far as I know it has all the time zones and an alarm.

He explains the functions much better, most of which I don't use.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

SBDJ028

The slightly domed crystal made it incredibly difficult to photograph









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Dang double draft post


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

DLC shroud on the Gold Tuna Lite ! 
Photo credit to crystal_watch_hunter from ig


----------



## seank8686 (Mar 4, 2017)

Has anyone tried to make a Grandfather solar Tuna yet? I love the look of this one but would love to be able to have it without the worry of a vintage watch. Picture of a grandfather tuna just for attention.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

tamtkpp said:


> DLC shroud on the Gold Tuna Lite !
> Photo credit to crystal_watch_hunter from ig


Looks badass with that shroud. This is the way, Seiko should've made them.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBski (Aug 9, 2019)

Like the Silicone strap that comes with your Tuna or Solar Tuna?
Don't like the metal keeper, or the oversized buckle?
Have a Z22 lying around, doing nothing?

Swap the rubber keeper and buckle from the Z22 onto the silicone strap! Now you basically have a silicone Z22. The keeper is a different type of rubber, and the fit is snug on the strap due to the slightly thicker band, but I don't view that as a particularly bad thing as the added friction will keep the keeper in place.


----------



## JBski (Aug 9, 2019)

double, oops.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I like suede leather straps. Very comfy.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Pepsi digi on super-lightweight polyurethane bracelet


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_ "Don't have a cow, man!"_


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## JBski (Aug 9, 2019)

Just got the Yobokies shroud (Thanks Harold!).









No, that isn't a spec on the crystal, its a nice gouge earned from sticking my wrist haphazardly into an engine bay.


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

I really wanted to grab a SNE498, but when i held it in my hand at an AD, two things really threw me. And this was on two examples they had in stock.. Firstly, the bezel felt really cheap compared to my Turtle and a few of my other divers. A little too much play and it just didn't feel as secure, 

and secondly the 3 and 6 markings didn't line up. Which is strange, because 12 and 9 did. 

As well as the seconds hands not hitting their marks, of which i'm used to with other quartz movements, but most Seiko quartz watches, that hadn't been an issue..

If i ever come across a piece where they


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

At this point I just learn to live with the QC issues. Fortunately in the case of my collection they only exist on models I would consider beaters.

Had a steak yesterday and thought it would kind of make a cool pic with the nu-Arnie.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SNE498 Back on Rubber


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yardwork watch.....also if anybody knows where to get a OEM bezel insert let me know.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Back on Rubber, tried a bracelet, not for me or Arnie.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Back on stock rubber. Tried the flat vent but trying to keep the dead stock look again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

Saw this mod and had to try it out. I’m not into bling but it works.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

JBski said:


> Like the Silicone strap that comes with your Tuna or Solar Tuna?
> Don't like the metal keeper, or the oversized buckle?
> Have a Z22 lying around, doing nothing?
> 
> Swap the rubber keeper and buckle from the Z22 onto the silicone strap! Now you basically have a silicone Z22. The keeper is a different type of rubber, and the fit is snug on the strap due to the slightly thicker band, but I don't view that as a particularly bad thing as the added friction will keep the keeper in place.


I used the Z22 keeper as well. The gold Seiko metal keep seems to move around with a mind of its own. The black square hole keeper matches the Goldie reissue too, but that strap has the metal version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Does the Arnie II count?


----------



## Elver (Sep 6, 2019)

Anyone knows of a place to get a SS shroud for these besides Yobokies and the ones on ebay (watchnian) from China. Preferable in the EU.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JBski (Aug 9, 2019)

On a PVD mesh band now.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Any idea how long it will take for my SNE498 to reach full charge? I received her this afternoon and started to wear her and about 2 hrs later I noticed she was running 10 mins slow. Immediately put her in the west window with the sun and also turned on the 100 watt light over her.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Doesn't the gold on the watch and the satin finish on the strap clash?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

rmeron said:


> Any idea how long it will take for my SNE498 to reach full charge? I received her this afternoon and started to wear her and about 2 hrs later I noticed she was running 10 mins slow. Immediately put her in the west window with the sun and also turned on the 100 watt light over her.


Don't use a light bulb You may damage the watch with the heat that thing puts out at a close distance. Try charging it like a Solar G-Shock, out side in sunshine. If you are worried about the summer heat, then remove the strap (or don't) and place it in a large clear glass of water and leave it for several hours. That should be sufficient.

When I charge my solar watches I leave them outside for hours to do a top off. If I buy a used solar watch then I will leave it outside in the sunshine for DAYS. Not that you'll need to do that with a new watch.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you Rocat.


----------



## Elver (Sep 6, 2019)

Jbem said:


> Saw this mod and had to try it out. I'm not into bling but it works.


Where did you get the shroud?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jbrentd (Jul 14, 2019)

I've been enjoying my SNE498 over the past few weeks.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Matachana said:


> sorry double post


What bracelet is that?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Totally a keeper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Very nice pics you guys. Any one know if there's gonna be any upcoming tunas? Also, anyone here have the Gundam tunas?


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

very nice black/gold tuna


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

NegNoodles said:


> Very nice pics you guys. Any one know if there's gonna be any upcoming tunas? Also, anyone here have the Gundam tunas?


My cousin has the red one and a friend has the green one. Since I already have two emperor tunas I decided not to go for them. The red one's ceramic shroud is a bit glossy which is not so good looking in my opinion.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> My cousin has the red one and a friend has the green one. Since I already have two emperor tunas I decided not to go for them. The red one's ceramic shroud is a bit glossy which is not so good looking in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To each his own I guess! But this is mindblowingly beautiful. I love glossy shrouds, and I don't have one because I am too cheap to buy the SBDX016 or SBBN042. But this, just wow...

Thanks for the pics. It's definitely helping push me towards making the purchase haha

PS： I am an idiot. Forgot there's a separate Tuna-Lite thread now.


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

Somebody please: what does TiN abbreviate?

(SNE499 en route USPS Priority!)


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

wpbmike said:


> Somebody please: what does TiN abbreviate?


 TiN is Titanium Nitride.


----------



## ja1911 (Jun 5, 2009)

I really would like to get a stainless shroud for this. I think I'm going to order one now.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

jbrentd said:


> I've been enjoying my SNE498 over the past few weeks.


Bracelets have probably been covered over and over in this thread. But may I ask which one that is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbrentd (Jul 14, 2019)

3WR said:


> Bracelets have probably been covered over and over in this thread. But may I ask which one that is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't really have a clue. It came with it when I bought it second hand. There aren't any markings on it. Maybe others can chime in. it does have screwed pins rather than press fit pins.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

3WR said:


> Bracelets have probably been covered over and over in this thread. But may I ask which one that is?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/22mm-Black...169733&hash=item2acdd3aa94:g:tbUAAOSwx2VZfSqy


----------



## Reynolds19 (Feb 17, 2019)

Have you ever looked at a Seiko 5 Bottle Cap?
It looks just like a Tuna - but it doesn't have the steel case guard.

Unlike the Tuna-battery, this watch has a fully functioning 4R36 mechanical movement.
And it costs less.


----------



## Elver (Sep 6, 2019)

ja1911 said:


> I really would like to get a stainless shroud for this. I think I'm going to order one now.


Get the one from ebay in china, its a better fit than yobokies and closer to the original.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Been thinking of a PVD stainless shroud for the last couple of weeks.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

United arrows









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pesti13nce (Feb 12, 2014)

Living my new solar.

Freezing my rear off at the public pool while my son competes..









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

@davym2112, nice work! Haven't seen too many gold UA mini Tuna..
I got the less blingy version.. super comfy on a MN style strap.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Pferdeleder said:


> @davym2112, nice work! Haven't seen too many gold UA mini Tuna..
> I got the less blingy version.. super comfy on a MN style strap.
> 
> View attachment 14514087


Thanks, nice little watches, I really like the vintage diver style handsets.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## n0rthwall (May 3, 2019)

Desk diving tuna









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

n0rthwall said:


> Desk diving tuna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a perfect combo especially with that shirt.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

n0rthwall said:


> Desk diving tuna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good on the bracelet

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Replaced with a Stainless Steel Shroud by Watchnian


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

Summer 2019 EDC + Pixel 3.

The small case with its short L2L and elastic strap make it the perfect summer weekend watch.

Best of all, it's solar so no need to wind it every Saturday morning!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ja1911 (Jun 5, 2009)

Elver said:


> Get the one from ebay in china, its a better fit than yobokies and closer to the original.


I ordered the Chinese ebay shroud the day I posted the picture. I am pleased with the part it looks nice and is a good fit. Another benefit to the part that I did not consider is the added mass seems to mute the sound of turning the bezel somewhat.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

ja1911 said:


> I ordered the Chinese ebay shroud the day I posted the picture. I am pleased with the part it looks nice and is a good fit. Another benefit to the part that I did not consider is the added mass seems to mute the sound of turning the bezel somewhat.


That "SBBN015 Lite" rocks!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Elver (Sep 6, 2019)

Got the exact same setup


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

ja1911 said:


> I ordered the Chinese ebay shroud the day I posted the picture. I am pleased with the part it looks nice and is a good fit. Another benefit to the part that I did not consider is the added mass seems to mute the sound of turning the bezel somewhat.


Looks great !

Wanted to order a black PVD version, but I don't think they are available any more ...

Regards,


----------



## SEIKOSENSEI (Oct 5, 2019)

View attachment 14553475

View attachment 14553477


----------



## SEIKOSENSEI (Oct 5, 2019)

View attachment 14553475

View attachment 14553477


----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14545021


Where can I get this strap from?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

leejudah said:


> Where can I get this strap from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Remove the space between the words _watch_ & _obsession_;
https://www.watch obsession.co.uk/products/nato-watch-straps-khaki-pvd-buckle-keepers?_pos=29&_sid=9ff2eea44&_ss=r&variant=336524119


----------



## tiha (Jul 15, 2011)

SNE498P1


----------



## cold_zero (Apr 4, 2012)

SNE497P1 (Left)


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

SBDJ028 & Cheapestnatostraps waffle in green

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14634627
> 
> 
> View attachment 14634631


Very nice combo! I've never taken mine off the rubber, but this may change.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

United Arrows jdm edition









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zabrik (Oct 28, 2013)

tamtkpp said:


> DLC shroud on the Gold Tuna Lite !
> Photo credit to crystal_watch_hunter from ig


Beautiful! Do you have more pic please...


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SNE498 on Erika's-


----------



## Crossingrover (Apr 21, 2019)

For those that have ordered a stainless shroud off eBay, which seller do you recommend? I'm looking to get a shroud that's as close to the original as possible. 

I see some that are listed as being larger at 49mm which is not what I want. I like the look of the one offered by the user Nicolas, but he doesn't have any pictures of it on the watch!

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Does the crystal sit “proud” above the bezel or is it slightly recessed for protection like the skx and monster? Ready to pull the trigger on a baby golden tuna.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

It's slightly recessed.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

This is my padi with the watchnian shroud. I originally thought I would wear it on an oyster bracelet but I'm also liking it on the Uncle Seiko waffle. I'll probably switch back and forth.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

On the strapcode oyster bracelet


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

danshort said:


> On the strapcode oyster bracelet
> View attachment 14703191


Bracelet gets my vote, very cool.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

One of my Best watch purchases from last year. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## SEIKOSENSEI (Oct 5, 2019)

Solar tuna catching some rays on at the bottom of the ocean..


----------



## SEIKOSENSEI (Oct 5, 2019)

Solar tuna catching some rays on at the bottom of the ocean..
View attachment 14738235

View attachment 14738237


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SNE498, have this in the FS forum, check it out

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-s...es-steel-shroud-strapcode-oyster-5077485.html


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Has anyone replaced the bezel or the bezel insert on the solar tuna? I asked Yobokies but he didn't have anything. An all steel one similar to the SBBN033 would be cool. Anyone know where to source something?


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

zabrik said:


> Beautiful! Do you have more pic please...


Sorry, missed your msg for awhile.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

danshort said:


> On the strapcode oyster bracelet
> View attachment 14703191


This combo looks so cool !


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have given up on the metal gold strap keeper . Any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Finally, here is my SNE498


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey guys, does it bother you that bezel inserts are plastic on these SNE Tunas?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Estilo said:


> Hey guys, does it bother you that bezel inserts are plastic on these SNE Tunas?


Yes! This occurred when my real Tuna SBBN017 slipped out of my hand from only 2" above the SNE, which rests on 1" of foam in my watch drawer.


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Yes! This occurred when my real Tuna SBBN017 slipped out of my hand from only 2" above the SNE, which rests on 1" of foam in my watch drawer.


I recall seeing this a few pages back. Are you getting the insert replaced? Can you find replacement inserts for these?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Estilo said:


> I recall seeing this a few pages back. Are you getting the insert replaced? Can you find replacement inserts for these?


It's not worth the hassle, so it's disignated as the yardwork watch.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Do these watches ever suffer from chapter ring mis-alignment like other Seikos?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

oiljam said:


> Do these watches ever suffer from chapter ring mis-alignment like other Seikos?


Yes as long as they are authentic Seiko's.


----------



## rodolfoscl (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello folks here with mi Padi Arnie with uncles seiko waffle strap looking just 

Lets have a great weekend

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ozy8 (Jan 18, 2019)

Any pictures digi tuna on isofrane ( orange, green ) ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ozy8 said:


> Any pictures digi tuna on isofrane ( orange, green ) ?


----------



## Ozy8 (Jan 18, 2019)

How satisfied you are with this watch ? He has not received some positive reviews on the internet....plastic,not ABC etc etc...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ozy8 said:


> How satisfied you are with this watch ? He has not received some positive reviews on the internet....plastic,not ABC etc etc...


Very happy, it's my work watch.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Am I welcome here?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jlatassa said:


> Am I welcome here?
> 
> View attachment 14846895


Yeah man!


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

^^nice pic! How do you like yours?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jlatassa said:


> ^^nice pic! How do you like yours?


Very happy with it - good looking, reliable, super-accurate, bombproof, 'fun' dial, comfortable & wears well. Wearing mine on an Erika's Original at the moment, I've had it on dive rubber & Nato/Zulus in the past but this is the current favourite.

I've been curious about yours and how comfortable it is on the bracelet. How do you find it?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Has anyone with a Digi-Tuna had their bezel get stuck? Mine gets jammed all the time.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

CGSshorty said:


> Has anyone with a Digi-Tuna had their bezel get stuck? Mine gets jammed all the time.


Mine was stiffer than I liked when new, but freed up with use. Can still stiffen up if I don't use it for a while, once I exercise it it seems OK though.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Very happy with it - good looking, reliable, super-accurate, bombproof, 'fun' dial, comfortable & wears well. Wearing mine on an Erika's Original at the moment, I've had it on dive rubber & Nato/Zulus in the past but this is the current favourite.
> 
> I've been curious about yours and how comfortable it is on the bracelet. How do you find it?


This is my first day wearing it, and despite the majority of negative reviews regarding the bracelet, I think it's actually pretty comfortable. Heavy as all hell, but comfortable none the less.

I've got a Borealis Isofrane-style strap on the way, I'm hoping that lightens it a good bit.

How often do you wear yours? My main concern is keeping it charged while rotating my other watches.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jlatassa said:


> This is my first day wearing it, and despite the majority of negative reviews regarding the bracelet, I think it's actually pretty comfortable. Heavy as all hell, but comfortable none the less.
> 
> I've got a Borealis Isofrane-style strap on the way, I'm hoping that lightens it a good bit.
> 
> How often do you wear yours? My main concern is keeping it charged while rotating my other watches.


I'm a huge fan of the Borealisofrane-alike, great straps. I've tried the original Isofrane & I prefer the Borealis version. Slightly less thick & more pliable, therefore more comfortable IMHO. I think you'll be impressed. 








I wear my SUN in rotation and have no trouble keeping it charged up. Don't listen to the scare-mongers. If I notice the charge-indicator drop from 30 to 20 seconds I wear it on a couple of dog walks or for a couple of work days and it's soon back up to 6 months charge.

Great pieces of kit.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> I'm a huge fan of the Borealisofrane-alike, great straps. I've tried the original Isofrane & I prefer the Borealis version. Slightly less thick & more pliable, therefore more comfortable IMHO. I think you'll be impressed.
> 
> I wear my SUN in rotation and have no trouble keeping it charged up. Don't listen to the scare-mongers. If I notice the charge-indicator drop from 30 to 20 seconds I wear it on a couple of dog walks or for a couple of work days and it's soon back up to 6 months charge.
> 
> Great pieces of kit.


Looks great on yours! I'm still working on getting the charge going as it had been sitting a bit...and thanks for the info, much appreciated. Exactly what forums are for.|>


----------



## Ozy8 (Jan 18, 2019)

Digital tuna or mudman g9000ms, which is larger, bigger watch ...I have a dilemma to buy ( need bigger, larger ..of course )


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Ozy8 said:


> How satisfied you are with this watch ? He has not received some positive reviews on the internet....plastic,not ABC etc etc...


I bought one from Seiko USA with a coupon. I really wanted to like it. The bi-directional plastic bezel was really hard to turn. Tapping the crystal for light while a novel idea just got annoying. I had it for a week and shipped it back. I bought a 5610 for half the price and am a lot happier with that.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

It has a little heft to it now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

On my new Borealisofrane! Ha ha...


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Question;

I've had my SUN019 for a few weeks now, and have yet to get it to reach a full charge. I do wear it most days but take the occasional break to rotate between other watches as well. 

Although this is my first kinetic, I'm wondering if I should have the overall "health" of the watch be checked by either a watchmaker or the Seiko service center.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

If it were me I'd give it another month, wear it regularly and give it the Seiko-Shuffle when you can. If you can't get it to full charge after that then I think it needs some Seiko Service Centre lovin'.

What does it get up to? 20 seconds?



jlatassa said:


> Question;
> 
> I've had my SUN019 for a few weeks now, and have yet to get it to reach a full charge. I do wear it most everyday but take a break to rotate watches now and then.
> 
> ...


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> If it were me I'd give it another month, wear it regularly and give it the Seiko-Shuffle when you can. If you can't get it to full charge after that then I think it needs some Seiko Service Centre lovin'.
> 
> What does it get up to? 20 seconds?


It seems to hold at 10 seconds. Some days I'll give it enough swings to reach 20, but shortly after it'll return back to the 10-second mark.

I'll give it some more time on the wrist and a few Seiko-shakes when at home, but my main concern was that something is up internally with the watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jlatassa said:


> It seems to hold at 10 seconds. Some days I'll give it enough swings to reach 20, but shortly after it'll return back to the 10-second mark.
> 
> I'll give it some more time on the wrist and a few Seiko-shakes when at home, but my main concern was that something is up internally with the watch.


If the capacitor is allowed to die completely, i.e. drop to zero charge, it can suffer damage which stops it holding a full charge again. Not knowing the history of the watch it could be that and it needs a new capacitor. I have heard of a few people replacing the capacitor with a normal battery and disconnecting the charging circuit.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

For the SUN019 owner - I've also constantly experienced the power reserve indicator going up to 20 seconds after a few dozen shakes then immediately going back to 10 seconds during the past week or so. This particular watch has been sitting at the dealer for years, so it makes sense if the capacitor has been shot. I'll probably have to get the capacitor replaced eventually, but for now I'll just make sure to wear it for at least 20 hours every week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Good stuff; thanks Snaggletooth and GTR83 for the input.

I'll make sure to wear it consistently and monitor the power reserve...the previous owner did say that while the watch works well, it had been sitting for a while.

I do love it though!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

^^nice pic!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Spotted on the wrist of a Scottish ambulance driver in the most recent Top Gear episode... pretty certain that is a Lowercase SBDN043!


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Where is everyone buying the SNE497 from? It's not listed on the SEIKO USA website. I've seen some gray market offerings I guess. I'm just wondering.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Keep pushing !


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Where is everyone buying the SNE497 from? It's not listed on the SEIKO USA website. I've seen some gray market offerings I guess. I'm just wondering.


It used to be on the USA site so seems like it's been discontinued.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> allkindsofwatches1 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is everyone buying the SNE497 from? It's not listed on the SEIKO USA website. I've seen some gray market offerings I guess. I'm just wondering.
> ...


Wow! Well I did find one at a decent price but I would like to have the correct box. It does have tags though.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

This today on the Nick Mankey strap 🙂.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> allkindsofwatches1 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is everyone buying the SNE497 from? It's not listed on the SEIKO USA website. I've seen some gray market offerings I guess. I'm just wondering.
> ...


Can you confirm that or is it just a guess? I sent them a message. Maybe they will respond.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

SNE497....so I called Seiko and the gentleman said that there has never been a watch on their website with this model number 😂. I checked the Seiko watches.com website and it’s not there either. Yikes!


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Sooo....I'm surprised none of you watch heads chimed in but apparently the SNE497 is a JDM model. Oh well....hopefully the one I ordered will actually get here. It's hard to trust some of those grey market dealers even though they have good feedback on the bay.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Sooo....I'm surprised none of you watch heads chimed in but apparently the SNE497 is a JDM model. Oh well....hopefully the one I ordered will actually get here. It's hard to trust some of those grey market dealers even though they have good feedback on the bay.


I missed your query - the SNE497 is not a JDM model, it's not available in Japan (check the Seiko Japan site for their full list - https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja. This URL will probably default to /us-en, but you can manually change it back to /jp-ja.) It's available in the UK and Europe, though, from ADs like this https://www.francisandgaye.co.uk/seiko-prospex-mens-solar-diver-200m-bracelet-watch-SNE497P1-p26991.

Bit late though as you've already ordered one, hope it turns up okay.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I


allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Can you confirm that or is it just a guess? I sent them a message. Maybe they will respond.


I guess I'm wrong. I was pretty certain it was on their website. I've seen authorized Seiko dealers in Canada that stock the SNE497. Maybe it's available in Canada but not the USA?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## red416 (Dec 13, 2014)

Can anyone post a photo of a SBDN next to an STBR or measure the dial size of each? In the one comparison shot I found they appeared to have a similar size dial but the SBDN had a much larger bezel. I have been looking for thin 40-42 mm quartz diver for some time, and the STBR series appears to meet my needs. I had a SBDN, but flipped it as it was a little too large for me, but the dial size was spot on.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ozy8 (Jan 18, 2019)

digi tuna on green isofrane style ? any pictures?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ozy8 said:


> digi tuna on green isofrane style ? any pictures?


Sorry, only orange here. Style  Colour :-(


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Joll71 said:


> allkindsofwatches1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sooo....I'm surprised none of you watch heads chimed in but apparently the SNE497 is a JDM model. Oh well....hopefully the one I ordered will actually get here. It's hard to trust some of those grey market dealers even though they have good feedback on the bay.
> ...





mi6_ said:


> I
> 
> 
> allkindsofwatches1 said:
> ...


Here it is. I'm satisfied with it.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## george5000a (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi to the forum,,,
Just little help,,,
I am going to buy my first mini tuna,,,I am 
1 choice 
Save the planet limited edition
2 choice 
Street series blue....

The size is the same ,thickness,strap ,,I think so...
I never see the watch yet,,,,only photos on the iPad ...
I think the save the planet bezel is like glass plastic bezel ????
The street series is pvd ???
If anyone knows different in weight ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## george5000a (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi to the forum,,,
Just little help,,,
I am going to buy my first mini tuna solar,,,,,
1 choice 
Save the planet limited edition
2 choice 
Street series blue....

The size is the same ,thickness,strap ,,I think so...
I never see the watch yet,,,,only photos on the iPad ...
I think the save the planet bezel is like glass plastic bezel ????
The street series is pvd ???
If anyone knows different in weight ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## george5000a (Mar 30, 2020)

photos not mine,, from the web ..thanks


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

george5000a said:


> Hi to the forum,,,
> Just little help,,,
> I am going to buy my first mini tuna solar,,,,,
> 1 choice
> ...


Both shrouds are plastic. Aftermarket shrouds are available for replacement. 









Photo credit to hombre_de_maiz from IG


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Brand new today!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tuna-Lite......not one you see often


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15014143


Nice pair of watches. Why do you wear two while on duty?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Tuna-Lite......not one you see often
> 
> View attachment 15004383


I love this one with the patina lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

I've got a SNE541P en route from starbuy.au ($215 shipped to the USA). Just browsing around AliExpress, and came up on a cheap set of shrouds, but they don't show many orders yet. $33-$37 depending on metal, with $16.74 shipping to the US. Seems cheaper than anything mentioned in this thread from the usual suspects, but often these things are made on the same line as some of the more recognized named brands.










Anybody recognize that Excellence logo on the table? Also, this looks bigger than the stock plastic based on the inset screws. I think it says 49.4mm on the site.

Got to like the weird translations on AliExpress:

"Optimization Solar Can Original Armor Diameter Insufficient to Cover Steel Belt Head Grain And For Leather Belt When Table Ear Blank Phenomenon"


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

I have an SNE499 PADI and a SNE518 Save the Ocean and while I love them, both have cracked dials. I see a few other SNExxxs on this thread with cracked dials. Anyone ever get an answer from Seiko about them? Functionally they are fine, but it kind of sucks having cracks all over the dial. I bought the SNE518 from Seiko USA direct and I emailed them about the cracking and never got a response. Disappointing because they are nice watches otherwise.

My SBPE003 has been great, though.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

The cracks in the dial are likely the solar panel seams. I remember reading a long thread about that a while ago.


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

They are fun to wear and comfortable as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Mine arrived from Starbuy in Australia. Excellent deal with a sale combined with the exchange rate, I couldn't resist at $215.

Of the several straps I've tried, this stretch single pass NATO in green with white stripe is a favorite. Like an MN, but with a more convenient strap form.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Vicbittet (Oct 15, 2019)

Came a few days ago. Quality feels great and the strap is so comfortable.
Looked at some steel shrouds, yikes! not cheap.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Couple of more band options I've tried:

Cheap $2 canvas band from Ali Express (these are great, I've got several):









Blue NATO:









I always like scanning threads of watches I've bought or am thinking about buying for strap ideas. So I try to help out for future people like me.


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Uncle Seiko GL831 strap is worth the money. Super comfy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warden504 (Oct 10, 2017)

SS Shroud, Cyclops, Uncle Seiko Waffle.....love it!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Did you retrofit the Cyclops yourself?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Warden504 said:


> SS Shroud, Cyclops, Uncle Seiko Waffle.....love it!
> View attachment 15069767
> View attachment 15069903


Did you retrofit the Cyclops yourself?


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

One of my favorite solar Seikos. The colors just pop!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warden504 (Oct 10, 2017)

konners said:


> Did you retrofit the Cyclops yourself?


Yes sir, I did. A donor cyclops from an old Steinhardt I had, a little UV glue, a UV flashlight and there you have it!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Warden504 said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> > Did you retrofit the Cyclops yourself?
> ...


Good man! Most of what I hear about Cyclopi(?!) on the forum is "oh my God, how could Seiko stick a Cyclops on this [insert watch ref]?!" It's good seeing someone bucking the trend!


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Better shot of my Pepsi solar...and Captain chilling!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## georgepletsas (Sep 15, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15094481
> 
> 
> View attachment 15094489
> ...


I have the same watch,it is very beautiful with high quality but very heavy and uncomfortable,i dont want to sell it because i like the look.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

georgepletsas said:


> I have the same watch,it is very beautiful with high quality but very heavy and uncomfortable,i dont want to sell it because i like the look.


I enjoy wearing mine and do not find it uncomfortable at all. I have used the stock strap (too long), Borealis rubber straps (very good), various NATOs & Zulus (fine), but my favourite is this Erika's Originals MN strap. Very comfortable, and looks good IMHO.

Edit - also tried it on a genuine Isofrane - preferred the Borealis version.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## georgepletsas (Sep 15, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15095875


Thats great, so i will try maybe other straps to make it more comfortable...Nice photo.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## n0rthwall (May 3, 2019)

Tuna Tuesday, Love this dial!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

In case anyone was curious what a Seiko solar movement looks like on the backside. This is their low end solar movement the Epson AS32A. Only a 3 month power reserve. I found this in all places in the heart of my Timex solar field watch. Thought i'd share it here to show you all what powers our watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Which model is this?
Does this tuna also have an As32?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> In case anyone was curious what a Seiko solar movement looks like on the backside. This is their low end solar movement the Epson AS32A. Only a 3 month power reserve. I found this in all places in the heart of my Timex solar field watch. Thought i'd share it here to show you all what powers our watches.


Which watch are you saying this is? The SNE's use the Seiko V157 movement, which you can see here.


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

cuica said:


> Which model is this?
> Does this tuna also have an As32?


The Tuna has the V157. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Andy-S said:


> Which watch are you saying this is? The SNE's use the Seiko V157 movement, which you can see here.


I said it was in a Timex Solar. I know the Tunas use the V157. I was saying it was similar, and thought people might like to see a real picture of what similar solar movements look like. Here is a pic of the real V157 to clear up any confusion i may have caused. I have not found any pictures of the dial side, there are plenty of pics of the Epson movement solar panels, but to avoid any further confusion, i won't post them. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Another band option. Not sure I'll wear it on this frequently, but it's OK.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

New Tuna 200m Automatic 4R36















https://monochrome-watches.com/seik...Wt5q_9D9NoPM_CPGSuHHKC8B1osnZL3DOsAwe66ZxbN5k


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Taking today's wrist shot. SNE498 Solar Diver


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Like this combo.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

mms said:


> New Tuna 200m Automatic 4R36
> 
> View attachment 15136567
> View attachment 15136571
> ...


These look really cool. I may buy one. I hope Seiko makes a solar quartz variant of these in the smaller 43.2 mm case size. They should throw the V158 day/date movement in too. V158 caliber with day/date hasn't been in a Seiko solar since the SNE107/109 were discontinued.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Gave this a clean and charge yesterday.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Whelp. This place may be costing me another watch...

The SNE498 makes me think of the old Daiwa BG series reels, and somewhat newer but still old Penn reels. Black gold, what a combo! Love the idea of 600m & 1000m tunas, but that’s flat out of my price range! I haven’t worn a quartz watch in over 15 years and then only as a drill rig beater after I drove the support truck over my SKX (which is fine by the way). I like that I won’t have to deal with batteries, and unlike my autos, I can put it down for a few days. This watch evokes fond memories of growing up in the FL Keys fishing every weekend.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Here's one I don't see too often. STBR008 limited edition of 2K.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Has anyone tried different handsets on these yet? The gold trimmed hands from the SRP775 would look good; also those from the MM300. After much internet ogling, it's apparent that the second hand counterbalance is shorter and the lume ball smaller than the others of similar form factor (new turtles and SKX). That's too bad. I'd prefer the lumed ball to sweep closer to the markers.



Ginseng108 said:


> Here's one I don't see too often. STBR008 limited edition of 2K.


That looks amazing!! Looks more like copper than gold; fantastic dial!! I like that there's a blip of lume on the outside edge of the date window; I just noticed last night that my skx173 has that but my SRPD21 lacks it. So at night there's a big black hole at 3 o'clock. But the SKX keeps the pattern.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

New in today. Never had a Tuna before, I like it a lot.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

oiljam said:


> New in today. Never had a Tuna before, I like it a lot.


Nice!! What model number is that? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

babbsky said:


> Nice!! What model number is that? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's the SNE497


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

oiljam said:


> Thanks, it's the SNE497


Thanks oilijam. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Woodpuppy said:


> That looks amazing!! Looks more like copper than gold; fantastic dial!! I like that there's a blip of lume on the outside edge of the date window; I just noticed last night that my skx173 has that but my SRPD21 lacks it. So at night there's a big black hole at 3 o'clock. But the SKX keeps the pattern.


Thanks, it's actually described as rose gold tone but it's not as red as some as I've seen.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I rarely, almost never wear NATO or straps. But here's the SNE408 on one I had lying around.
.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I rarely, almost never wear NATO or straps. But here's the SNE408 on one I had lying around.
.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I rarely, almost never wear NATO or straps. But here's the SNE408 on one I had lying around.
.


----------



## n0rthwall (May 3, 2019)

One of my favorite grab and go's









Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Just bought an SNE541 today. Looking forward to it arriving.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> Just bought an SNE541 today. Looking forward to it arriving.


Congrats! Post some pics soon... cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last 2 days....


----------



## osamu (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Last 2 days....


Is that an US GL831? If so, for some reason I can't remove the buckle from it... Was thinking of doing the exact same swap you did.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Delete


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> Is that an US GL831? If so, for some reason I can't remove the buckle from it... Was thinking of doing the exact same swap you did.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes it's the Uncle Seiko GL831, and is the shorter version.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Finally our pool is open!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Be careful the colours on those shorts don’t run . 

STAY SAFE


----------



## thefatonebcn (May 5, 2020)

Just installed a Watchgecko Mesh strap on my sne497 for the summer. I really like it !
















Envoyé de mon motorola one zoom en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## thefatonebcn (May 5, 2020)

With a Barton canvas strap !









Envoyé de mon motorola one zoom en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

I bought a cheap shroud from Ali Express ($39-20% RetailMeNot discount). First, it's larger than the stock plastic at 49mm+. So know that it's probably bigger than yobokies's, etc, although there is no quote on his site for the dimensions. Fit seems good. It comes with new screws since it's a bigger shroud than stock. It installs so easily, it's really not that much harder than swapping a strap. Kind of crazy. So I can see myself going back and forth. I also ordered a cheap solid link bracelet on the same sale a few weeks ago.

The biggest negative is the finish. The shiny part where the bezel grip cuts are fine. It's the brushed finished areas that feel a bit rough. On typical brushed finishes, I assume they're probably fairly well polished first, then a brush finish is applied at the end to the areas of the case that are brushed. I have a feeling this is just brushed after machining, then the lips at the bezel grip cuts are polished. It's not horrible or probably even noticeable to anybody but me, but I'm all that counts. I think if you look closely enough at the picture below, you might see what I'm talking about. Look right above the strap at the texture.

If there's another negative, expectedly the watch is heavier, so wants to roll on the wrist a bit. But it was a light diver to begin with.

So for roughly $30, worth it? I'm not sure I would have spent the $90 for a nicer one (only paid a bit over $200 for the watch) so it was probably this or nothing in my case. I might get my Dremel out and see if I can polish the whole thing then go back and brush it to improve the overall look.









If the band looks off and out of line, I'd been wearing it on a NATO and just stuck the stock band between the lugs for a pic.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I think I'm suffering from a weird illness here. I've been putting my "real tunas" on very cheap bracelets while my solar tunas are getting the Miltat ones. Am I insane?
















Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicbittet (Oct 15, 2019)

Andy-S said:


> I bought a cheap shroud from Ali Express ($39-20% RetailMeNot discount). First, it's larger than the stock plastic at 49mm+. So know that it's probably bigger than yobokies's, etc, although there is no quote on his site for the dimensions. Fit seems good. It comes with new screws since it's a bigger shroud than stock. It installs so easily, it's really not that much harder than swapping a strap. Kind of crazy. So I can see myself going back and forth. I also ordered a cheap solid link bracelet on the same sale a few weeks ago.
> 
> The biggest negative is the finish. The shiny part where the bezel grip cuts are fine. It's the brushed finished areas that feel a bit rough. On typical brushed finishes, I assume they're probably fairly well polished first, then a brush finish is applied at the end to the areas of the case that are brushed. I have a feeling this is just brushed after machining, then the lips at the bezel grip cuts are polished. It's not horrible or probably even noticeable to anybody but me, but I'm all that counts. I think if you look closely enough at the picture below, you might see what I'm talking about. Look right above the strap at the texture.
> 
> ...


Could you provide a link for me? I have the same watch, and was looking for a SS shroud.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Vicbittet said:


> Could you provide a link for me? I have the same watch, and was looking for a SS shroud.


Sorry, meant to do that. Edited post. Also here.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Black Adam.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Bakulimaw said:


> Black Adam.
> 
> View attachment 15337709


I miss my SNE498. Really shouldn't have sold it. Oh well, at least I still have the 499.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Ooh I like that! What ref?


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

Woodpuppy said:


> Ooh I like that! What ref?


Thanks! this is STBR039 lowercase limited 1200pcs
My first solar tuna. Lovin it


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Anthonius said:


> Thanks! this is STBR039 lowercase limited 1200pcs
> My first solar tuna. Lovin it


Of course it's a limited one! Isn't that always the way; ya find one you love and it's either expensive, unavailable, or both. Glad you scored one. Great look on the strap.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> I think I'm suffering from a weird illness here. I've been putting my "real tunas" on very cheap bracelets while my solar tunas are getting the Miltat ones. Am I insane?


Looks darn good. That's all that matters. Cheers!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Eswift (Dec 31, 2019)

Stripped the hell out of my shroud screws on my SNE499 and can't find a decent aftermarket out there anywhere SMH. The OEM ones are complete crap and should never have been hex lol. Anyone had any luck. Found some old threads but nothing helpful.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Eswift said:


> View attachment 15363377
> 
> 
> Stripped the hell out of my shroud screws on my SNE499 and can't find a decent aftermarket out there anywhere SMH. The OEM ones are complete crap and should never have been hex lol. Anyone had any luck. Found some old threads but nothing helpful.


Try contacting Harold over at Yobokies. Here's a link to their contact page. He may be able to help you.






Contact Us // yobokies (poweredBy isCMS)







www.theyobokies.com


----------



## Eswift (Dec 31, 2019)

WeirdGuy said:


> Try contacting Harold over at Yobokies. Here's a link to their contact page. He may be able to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## HaiovR (May 1, 2020)

Seiko is such a cool brand. I love most of their models


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Eswift said:


> Thanks!


Welcome!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

New toy (SBEP001) just arrived, slapped a $30 bracelet on it and I think I'm all set!









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

What a cool looking watch, the "punch glass to turn on light" feature is also a fresh touch after years of light buttons on G-Shocks.
















Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> What a cool looking watch, the "punch glass to turn on light" feature is also a fresh touch after years of light buttons on G-Shocks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good on that bracelet too.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I had _0_ interest in digital or quartz until my son started getting interested in my new turtle- and I started shopping for something for him. The cheerful affordable Casios <$20 piqued my interest again. So now I'm looking at these Seiko solar digitals as well as G-shocks.

Does the all-digital Seiko have a CTD? IIRC, the Arnie does not. I use a CTD frequently for cooking and for all manner of timing the end of kid activity (5 more minutes then TV off and go upstairs for showers, etc.).


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Woodpuppy said:


> I had _0_ interest in digital or quartz until my son started getting interested in my new turtle- and I started shopping for something for him. The cheerful affordable Casios <$20 piqued my interest again. So now I'm looking at these Seiko solar digitals as well as G-shocks.
> 
> Does the all-digital Seiko have a CTD? IIRC, the Arnie does not. I use a CTD frequently for cooking and for all manner of timing the end of kid activity (5 more minutes then TV off and go upstairs for showers, etc.).


Yes it does.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Woodpuppy said:


> I had _0_ interest in digital or quartz until my son started getting interested in my new turtle- and I started shopping for something for him. The cheerful affordable Casios <$20 piqued my interest again. So now I'm looking at these Seiko solar digitals as well as G-shocks.
> 
> Does the all-digital Seiko have a CTD? IIRC, the Arnie does not. I use a CTD frequently for cooking and for all manner of timing the end of kid activity (5 more minutes then TV off and go upstairs for showers, etc.).


Further to my last I think the CDT can be set to repeat up to 99 times. My watch is at work & I'm not, & I don't use that function much, so my memory is a little hazy re. the CDT.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Eswift (Dec 31, 2019)

Anyone found any alternatives to OEM bezel inserts (which themselves are hard to find) for the SNE? I want to replace the Pepsi insert on my padi with something else


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Put the 541 on this BluShark seat belt NATO. Wears so well and looks really good.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Does anyone know if the steel shroud from Yobokies will fit the SNE541? I emailed Harold and he said that he wasnt sure, as he has not handled an SNE541 in person and has not been able to try to fit one. It seems like it would, but I'd hate to buy it and it not fit and go through sending it back. Unless there is someone here that would FOR SURE buy it off of me for what I pay if it doesnt fit so I wouldnt have to send it all the way back to Harold.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

The more I look at it (the shroud pic from Yobokies), I dont see why it wouldnt fit. Looks identical to how my current shroud is, same crown, etc... Might just bite the bullet and try it.

Pic of Yobokies SS shroud on an SNE499 and below that, a pic of my SNE541 in the same position as Yobokies pic for reference.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

WeirdGuy said:


> The more I look at it (the shroud pic from Yobokies), I dont see why it wouldnt fit. Looks identical to how my current shroud is, same crown, etc... Might just bite the bullet and try it.
> 
> Pic of Yobokies SS shroud on an SNE499 and below that, a pic of my SNE541 in the same position as Yobokies pic for reference.
> 
> ...


Is the case designation the same? Is Seiko still marking the back with the movt-case codes?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Woodpuppy said:


> Is the case designation the same? Is Seiko still marking the back with the movt-case codes?


Not exactly sure what I should be looking for. Here is a pic of the caseback.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

WeirdGuy said:


> Not exactly sure what I should be looking for. Here is a pic of the caseback.
> View attachment 15369039


V157-0DD0 is the case number. Movement is caliber V157 (solar quartz) and the case code is 0DD0 (I believe it specifies the factory case and strap/bracelet). Please someone correct me if I'm mistaken.

971479 is the Seiko serial number. For non limited or special editions the first digit is the last digit of the year of production . So in this case 9 for 2019. The second digit is the month of production; in this case 7 for July. Months are 1-9 (Jan-Sep). October-December are represented by the letters O, N and D respectively.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

V157-0DD0

V157 is the caliber/movement designation
0DD0 is the case design code, IIRC

The dial also has similar info, caliber and a second code. On my SRPD21, the second 4-digit code doesn’t match; it’s a bit confusing, but similar looking watches with a matching case code might give confidence that your proposed mod could work.

Take that with a grain of salt. Others may have a better understanding of these case codes.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I appreciate the info, guys. I'm going to go ahead and grab the shroud from Yobokies and see if it fits. If it doesn't fit, it gives me a good reason to pick up an SNE499 PADI and put it on that.


----------



## Vicbittet (Oct 15, 2019)

WeirdGuy said:


> The more I look at it (the shroud pic from Yobokies), I dont see why it wouldnt fit. Looks identical to how my current shroud is, same crown, etc... Might just bite the bullet and try it.
> 
> Pic of Yobokies SS shroud on an SNE499 and below that, a pic of my SNE541 in the same position as Yobokies pic for reference.
> 
> ...


I'm on the same boat.
Lemme know how you go.
(plus a bit of yard work today)









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Answer ! Shroud from Watchnian


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

tamtkpp said:


> Answer ! Shroud from Watchnian


Looks good, but my issue is that to me that shroud is too thicc. I like the Yobokies shroud because it's more inline with the thickness of the OEM shroud.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, I guess if that Watchnian shroud fits, then Harold's shroud should fit right on too !

Regards,


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I have a Yobokies shroud and Strapcode Endmill on the way for the 541. Will post pics when they're here and installed.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

The SS shroud from Yobokies showed up today. This is the one that he sells on his site for the SNE499. It fits like a glove and looks fantastic. Gives the watch a much more premium and toolish look/feel. Here are a few pics below. I'll update when the Strapcode Endmill for it shows up Friday.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Strapcode Endmill showed up a little early, so I got it on the watch and sized it up. NOW this watch feels like a substantial tool watch. I really liked the way it looked stock, but this takes it up a few notches. Looks and feels very premium now, IMO.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

It looks fantastic congrats on the combo.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Seppia said:


> It looks fantastic congrats on the combo.


Thank you, Seppia.


----------



## Vicbittet (Oct 15, 2019)

Looks fantastic, might have to transform mine like yours.


Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Vicbittet said:


> Looks fantastic, might have to transform mine like yours.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Doooooit. ?


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

SNE modding possibility ?


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

WR watches is selling a sapphire DD for the SNE497-499, SNE518. The CT034 low dome for the SNZH would also fit, but not listed by CT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Adding the metal DLC shroud does make a difference.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Anyone knows when i can get the Golden version on EU? thanks


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

"Guilty pleasure" tuna









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Is this the same watch that you damaged the bezel insert some time back ?. Certainly looking much improved now . 


59yukon01 said:


> Adding the metal DLC shroud does make a difference.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

trameline said:


> Is this the same watch that you damaged the bezel insert some time back ?. Certainly looking much improved now .


No....I just bought this one here from the sales forum.

Going to sell that one cheap.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Cloudy day with the SNE499


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

My new slightly modded SNE545










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Yeah baby (a la Austin Powers), I still like that solar tuna the best I think.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

SNK498 with bezel insert of 518


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

tamtkpp said:


> SNK498 with bezel insert of 518


That's cool. Gives it a vintage vibe.

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day on the river.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

All these great pics of the SNE498 are making me go crazy for it all over again.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kitewine (Apr 7, 2017)

I've really enjoyed going through this thread, thank you to all who have posted photos that finally tempted me into buying the 498 earlier today. You have also tempted me to reset my password after several years and come out of the shadows. 
Whilst the strap is beautifully soft and comfortable, I find the wave parts of it (I don't know that the correct term is for it) a bit too bulky so I'm looking for a soft rubber replacement, preferably with similarly close hole spacing (which rules out the Uncle Seiko waffle).

In the meantime, I've put it on an old single piece classic "Bond". Do you think it works?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Kitewine said:


> I've really enjoyed going through this thread, thank you to all who have posted photos that finally tempted me into buying the 498 earlier today. You have also tempted me to reset my password after several years and come out of the shadows.
> Whilst the strap is beautifully soft and comfortable, I find the wave parts of it (I don't know that the correct term is for it) a bit too bulky so I'm looking for a soft rubber replacement, preferably with similarly close hole spacing (which rules out the Uncle Seiko waffle).
> 
> In the meantime, I've put it on an old single piece classic "Bond". Do you think it works?
> View attachment 15417780


Borealis isofrane-a-like?







Or a khaki NATO?


----------



## Kitewine (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks, much appreciated. I’ll see if I can find a source of the borealis in the UK


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

My kit tonight. I usually wear a G on duty, but I wanted to add a little color this evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Kitewine said:


> I've really enjoyed going through this thread, thank you to all who have posted photos that finally tempted me into buying the 498 earlier today. You have also tempted me to reset my password after several years and come out of the shadows.
> Whilst the strap is beautifully soft and comfortable, I find the wave parts of it (I don't know that the correct term is for it) a bit too bulky so I'm looking for a soft rubber replacement, preferably with similarly close hole spacing (which rules out the Uncle Seiko waffle).
> 
> In the meantime, I've put it on an old single piece classic "Bond". Do you think it works?
> View attachment 15417780


Too bad you don't care for the Uncle Seiko straps, the GL831 has been my go to rubber strap this summer. I got sent the strap by accident in a mixup of my order, and got to keep it. At first i didn't like it, but the more i wore it the more i loved it. It's not bulky at all and just like the description says it wears well tight. It's not like any of his other straps at all. I liked it so much I bought the 20mm version too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitewine (Apr 7, 2017)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> Too bad you don't care for the Uncle Seiko straps, the GL831 has been my go to rubber strap this summer. I got sent the strap by accident in a mixup of my order, and got to keep it. At first i didn't like it, but the more i wore it the more i loved it. It's not bulky at all and just like the description says it wears well tight. It's not like any of his other straps at all. I liked it so much I bought the 20mm version too.


I like the Uncle Seiko curved waffle I have on my SKX, it is just that I find the hole spacing on the waffle to be too far apart due to the design on the underside, so I cannot get the perfect fit. It is either a touch too tight or loose.
If the GL831 has narrower hole spacing than the waffle then I'll certainly check it out.

Edit : looking at the pictures on the site, the hole spacing looks perfect and they even do a shorter length more suitable for my flat but skinny 6 1/4" wrists so it's a toss up between that and the Borealis. Both the Borealis and the short length GL831 are currently out of stock so the winner is likely to be whoever gets stock in first.

Thanks for the suggestion, much appreciated.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Tried something today, looks and wears great with the Strapcode Engineer 2, great steel alternative to the Isofrane.























Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Kitewine said:


> I like the Uncle Seiko curved waffle I have on my SKX, it is just that I find the hole spacing on the waffle to be too far apart due to the design on the underside, so I cannot get the perfect fit. It is either a touch too tight or loose.
> If the GL831 has narrower hole spacing than the waffle then I'll certainly check it out.
> 
> Edit : looking at the pictures on the site, the hole spacing looks perfect and they even do a shorter length more suitable for my flat but skinny 6 1/4" wrists so it's a toss up between that and the Borealis. Both the Borealis and the short length GL831 are currently out of stock so the winner is likely to be whoever gets stock in first.
> ...


But does the Borealis have a hint of Vanilla. The hole spacing is closer than the waffle and what i would call a more normal spacing. I think that Borealis is going to be pretty long don't you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitewine (Apr 7, 2017)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> But does the Borealis have a hint of Vanilla. The hole spacing is closer than the waffle and what i would call a more normal spacing. I think that Borealis is going to be pretty long don't you?


The borealis is 130/75 and the uncle Seiko 125/75, so the borealis has an additional 5mm on the long end.
Another option is WatchGecko Zuludiver 60's strap (120/80). It is their version of an isofrane for £18 but is silicon based so is likely to be a dust magnet. It looks like the GL831 has a taper to it too (presumably to 20mm), if so, that would a bonus.
All are out of stock, so I'll just bide my time with the stock strap and a variety of NATO's. I have already swapped the gold keeper for a black rubber one and I'm trying to work out if a coloured strap (orange or blue or green) would work with the 498. I think orange does but grey doesn't.


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Kitewine said:


> The borealis is 130/75 and the uncle Seiko 125/75, so the borealis has an additional 5mm on the long end.
> Another option is WatchGecko Zuludiver 60's strap (120/80). It is their version of an isofrane for £18 but is silicon based so is likely to be a dust magnet. It looks like the GL831 has a taper to it too (presumably to 20mm), if so, that would a bonus.
> All are out of stock, so I'll just bide my time with the stock strap and a variety of NATO's. I have already swapped the gold keeper for a black rubber one and I'm trying to work out if a coloured strap (orange or blue or green) would work with the 498. I think orange does but grey doesn't.


I have the Watchgecko Zulu Diver and i have 6.75" wrists, and it is too big in that it runs out of holes for the buckle to go into. I also think it's longer than what they advertise. The GL831 to my memory does not taper. I'll have to double check.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Still standing up to the use and abuse.


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Still standing up to the use and abuse.
> View attachment 15427176


Looks like it's getting some nice WABI. I really wanted to like this piece, but i didn't like it as much in person. I really enjoy your pics of it though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitewine (Apr 7, 2017)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> I have the Watchgecko Zulu Diver and i have 6.75" wrists, and it is too big in that it runs out of holes for the buckle to go into. I also think it's longer than what they advertise. The GL831 to my memory does not taper. I'll have to double check.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Uncle Seiko UK site has more stock in, so a GL831 (short) is due to arrive today (it was actually due yesterday but the post is taking its time). 
I was also tempted to pick up the tropic strap too but that can wait for another day and another watch.
Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Kitewine said:


> The Uncle Seiko UK site has more stock in, so a GL831 (short) is due to arrive today (it was actually due yesterday but the post is taking its time).
> I was also tempted to pick up the tropic strap too but that can wait for another day and another watch.
> Thanks for the recommendation.


You are welcome. The best advice i can give, is give the strap a good 3 days of wear before judging. That sounds funny, but this strap breaks in and is just totally different after wearing it a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitewine (Apr 7, 2017)

Currently running +0.2 s/day which is about +6s per month. I'm happy with that as I can make the adjustment every other month when I roll the date on.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I’m curious; have you found a quartz watch to keep time poorly?


----------



## Kitewine (Apr 7, 2017)

Woodpuppy said:


> I'm curious; have you found a quartz watch to keep time poorly?


I used to have an eco drive that typically gained a minute per month and another that lost about 45s per month. In the grand scheme of things it is perfectly fine, especially when a mechanical movement could be gaining or losing 5 minutes over the same period. 
This is my first Seiko quartz with a second hand so it's the first time I've been able to measure and compare it to other quartz watches.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Kitewine said:


> I used to have an eco drive that typically gained a minute per month and another that lost about 45s per month. In the grand scheme of things it is perfectly fine, especially when a mechanical movement could be gaining or losing 5 minutes over the same period.
> This is my first Seiko quartz with a second hand so it's the first time I've been able to measure and compare it to other quartz watches.


----------



## Kitewine (Apr 7, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15440721


That's because it is, I got the citizen replaced under warranty.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

My srpd21 is behind 1m10s since I last set it 8/22. So an average of about -4spd.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Tuna 498 with bezel insert, shroud and bracelet replaced. Simple Gold X Blue X Black


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

tamtkpp said:


> Tuna 498 with bezel insert, shroud and bracelet replaced. Simple Gold X Blue X Black


That's actually a very good looking swap-around. Where did you get the bracelet? It looks just like the SBBN015's, but in black.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> That's actually a very good looking swap-around. Where did you get the bracelet? It looks just like the SBBN015's, but in black.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes that's a SBBN style bracelet. You can find it on Watchnian web store.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

tamtkpp said:


> Tuna 498 with bezel insert, shroud and bracelet replaced. Simple Gold X Blue X Black


Very nice! Looks amazing! Where did you get the bezel insert??


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

MakaveliSK said:


> Very nice! Looks amazing! Where did you get the bezel insert??


It's an OEM bezel insert. Also can be found on Watchnian web store.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I thought this might be interesting for those looking for a SS bracelet. From memory, I have seen this bracelet in black, but I don't have a link. I've also seen someone trying to flog this bracelet for the same watch, on eBay in the past. Marked up of course! Note this one has a quality clasp already.

US $16.5 |22 mm Stainless Steel Watch Band Bracelets Replacement For Seiko PROSPEX Street Series SBBN015/017/031/033/SNE498/499|Watchbands| - AliExpress


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Another long day of yardwork.


----------



## red416 (Dec 13, 2014)

Just picked up a 497. Really nice watch. Put it on a NATO but also picked up a Seiko straight vent for it.
My go to hard duty watch was as G Shock GW5000 but this may replace it as I like an analog dial

I wish the Arnie reissue was closer to this size as this wears like I remember the original Arnie. I tried to love the reissue but found it too big to wear at work.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

UK sale. 
Buy Seiko Prospex Watches Online | Ernest Jones - Ernest Jones


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## scififan (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The upgraded shroud really does make a positive difference on this.


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_Tuna vs Tuna?







_


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

red416 said:


> Just picked up a 497. Really nice watch. Put it on a NATO but also picked up a Seiko straight vent for it.
> My go to hard duty watch was as G Shock GW5000 but this may replace it as I like an analog dial
> 
> I wish the Arnie reissue was closer to this size as this wears like I remember the original Arnie. I tried to love the reissue but found it too big to wear at work.
> ...





red416 said:


> Just picked up a 497. Really nice watch. Put it on a NATO but also picked up a Seiko straight vent for it.
> My go to hard duty watch was as G Shock GW5000 but this may replace it as I like an analog dial
> 
> I wish the Arnie reissue was closer to this size as this wears like I remember the original Arnie. I tried to love the reissue but found it too big to wear at work.
> ...


I agree on Arnie reissue. Between large size and much larger push buttons it's a bit much for me.
I really love the tech and features Seiko put into it though.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Modded mine with blue engineer and blue steel shroud. I like it. Was going to go normal stainless but then thought..."Hang on, how many blue watches do I have compared to normal stainless?"


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Uncle Seiko NASA strap fits nice on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Added red screws...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

That’s a lotta gear to wear on your wrist!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

SRPF83K1


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Seikonut1967 said:


> SRPF83K1
> View attachment 15739255


First one of these on WUS I think - is the dial a green sunburst?


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Joll71 said:


> First one of these on WUS I think - is the dial a green sunburst?


Yes it is 👍


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tow3Lie (Mar 2, 2021)

daglesj said:


> Added red screws...
> 
> View attachment 15653678












Hi! Just bought SNE499 too plus stainless steel shroud from stitchesandbuckles !
Could you please share, where can I order coloured screws?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

sne498 on a Seiko OEM strap from an snzg007 . . . can't remember what strap I pilfered the Black Seiko pin-buckle from.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tow3Lie (Mar 2, 2021)

guys, does anybody know the solar tuna shroud screws size marking? how to search them in the aftermarket? Is it M2.5x3.5 with .45 thread ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ChubbyPan (Jun 9, 2017)

A couple of my Baby Tuna's (50th Anniversary arrived today)


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

resting on box by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Srpf83k1, not quite gelling with it like I'd hoped to though 😕


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I think these "Urban" / "Street" models need there own thread. The dark Blue version (SBDY073) of this series looks exquisite. But seeing as how green is so "in" currently & it's spring in my land of pine trees, I had to go Green! (SBDY075) Both available through Seiya Japan --

Hang in there "Seikonut1967". Put it in perspective.Try a different strap. These are real gems. I too was taken by the illusion of size, due to the smaller dial. It's all one sees against the steel shroud. In a watch box it looks small. It was off putting for my 7" wrist on receipt, but I threw a nato on it and I'm ordering some straps I like for it. I really am falling for this one....










Borrowed pic from owner "dt75"








​


----------



## Stu47 (Jun 22, 2020)

Guess what I got coming!!!! First Seiko for me. Hope it looks as good as I hope it will. I am a sucker for polar dials and that little flash of red...oh my. I wanted a bit of bling and the simplicity of solar for every day wear and something that was not an actual tuna can on my 6.75 inch wrist. Something to wear to the beach (Sardina!!!) if we ever get to travel again. The STBR series are 42mm and with the short lug to lug are supposed wear well on smaller wrists vs their regular tunas. Fingers crossed. Coming from Japan....NIB/NOS.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Vicbitter (Mar 11, 2021)

.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## CoolCaliGuy (Apr 26, 2021)

tamtkpp said:


> SNE modding possibility ?


Hi,
That looks pretty sick! How did you swap the bezels?


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## CoolCaliGuy (Apr 26, 2021)

My SNE499 with a SNE541 bezel.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I added a stainless shroud to my STO Solar Tuna. The SS shroud is dimensionally the same as the plastic shroud. I thought I'd share a couple of photos of the swap out... I was able to re-use the original screws.
Per the minute hand the process was less than 15min, including the pics


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Wow! Very cool. The shroud swap is quite nice


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Very nice!
Would you share the source of the shroud?
Has a perfect fit for the screws.
Thank you


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

messyGarage said:


> Very nice!
> Would you share the source of the shroud?
> Has a perfect fit for the screws.
> Thank you


There are a number of sources on the bay.... but I used this guy!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Awhile back I had swapped the shroud on the SRP453. This is how it compares to the STO>>>

The SRP shroud came from reddeerwatches.com. They appear to still have some of these in stock for these old watches 
















Original shroud pic for reference...


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I have tried my baby blue tuna on a couple of bracelets and a few straps and always came back to the original strap,yours looks good with the ss bezel. Mine was an anniversary gift from my wife while we were on vacay in St Thomas. She had asked what I wanted and I said a Seiko diver with a 4R movement and she chose this one  She is a willing participant in my WIS life and didn't think it strange that I was asking for something based on a part of it you could not even see  I don't think of it as an old watch, but I guess at 8yo it is for some. This is currently my only Tuna and my only Monster, a solar tuna is def in my future at some point.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

VincentG said:


> I have tried my baby blue tuna on a couple of bracelets and a few straps and always came back to the original strap,yours looks good with the ss bezel. Mine was an anniversary gift from my wife while we were on vacay in St Thomas. She had asked what I wanted and I said a Seiko diver with a 4R movement and she chose this one  She is a willing participant in my WIS life and didn't think it strange that I was asking for something based on a part of it you could not even see  I don't think of it as an old watch, but I guess at 8yo it is for some. This is currently my only Tuna and my only Monster, a solar tuna is def in my future at some point.
> View attachment 15886917


That's a great story behind your watch! It really helps to have your better half assist with WIS pursuits . I'm fortunate that Mrs AFX is the same... It's true that 8 yrs isn't that old for a watch, but I didn't find mine until 2016 and they were getting kind of scarce. I was specifically looking for this model, SRP453. The dial colors are great, the bisected hands, and the subdivided minute track made this quite a unique watch! And...besides all that, it tells time!


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I think she chose it for the gilt markers, hands and blue sunburst, plus it had a 4R. This is another watch she liked and encouraged me to negotiate and buy it, it is 37mm and for me a small watch, I had hoped to convince her to go over her 28-30mm sweet spot, it looks good on her I think, but no go. It is not something I have worn much but it is so gorgeous I enjoy it just the same. Again gilt markers, hands and a blue dial.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Hump Day!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

New to me Seiko SRPE31K1. Love the size and monotone colours. Movement is running great and both the bezel and chapter ring are well aligned. The hands are unfortunately misaligned by a few minutes&#8230;lol. Oh Seiko&#8230;..


----------



## Stu47 (Jun 22, 2020)

Stock photo of the one I bought. Other watches are jealous.
STBR-033 (LE). Solar quartz goodness. 30 days and no loss/gain. Very happy.


----------



## CoolCaliGuy (Apr 26, 2021)

Found this while trolling around jd.com


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

My recently upgraded SNE497


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Double post, my apologies


----------



## Stu47 (Jun 22, 2020)

Solar all the things! The future is now old man! meme/gif


----------



## CoolCaliGuy (Apr 26, 2021)

Anyone based in Taiwan? These guys are ahead of the game with this custom bezel insert for the SNE497:



https://shopee.tw/product/2831840/7420292279/



This looks pretty sick although it's a bit pricey for my budget.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

I really like the looks of the digital Tuna. The only thing that give me pause is the negative display. I have a solar Golden Tuna on the way and will have to post pictures when it gets here.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

I have been admiring the SNE498 for a while. Snaggletooth's photos finally pushed me over the edge and I picked one up.


----------



## CoolCaliGuy (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

CoolCaliGuy said:


> View attachment 15942441


Nice peic, can I ask what strap that is?


----------



## CoolCaliGuy (Apr 26, 2021)

Tuna holic said:


> Nice peic, can I ask what strap that is?


Hi! That's a 22mm Crafter Blue CB01 universal strap.


----------



## CoolCaliGuy (Apr 26, 2021)

Hope I'm not overposting here, but I thought this would be of interest to the SNE series enthusiasts:









46.8US $ |Watch accessories SNE497/SNE498/SNE499/series replacement ceramic night aperture|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





These are ceramic bezel inserts for the SNE with lume. It's cool seeing these mod parts emerging for the solar tuna series. Hopefully this becomes more prevalent. I've been really happy with these watches. It's great to have the ability to wear a legit tuna for a fraction of the cost of a 300m-1000m tuna model.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Raver3000 (Oct 13, 2017)

Shroud change affects water resist? 

Enviado desde mi SM-A705MN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

Raver3000 said:


> Shroud change affects water resist?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A705MN mediante Tapatalk


Nope, shroud in Solar Tunas has nothing to do with gaskets and water resistance.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

solar


----------



## Abel89 (Jun 25, 2021)

Hello, I am new to this but I love this forum about the Seiko Mini Tuna, I am trying to decide on a model among several that I have in mind, and I have some doubts about it. I really like the SBDN047 model, but I would like to put a steel bezel protector on it, and I don't know if they exist for this model as it looks like it is a bit smaller than a SNE497 or a 541.

Another question would be if the Yobokies steel bezel protector makes these models look a bit dwarfed. Thanks and best regards.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Does anyone have the penguin feet tuna yet? That one looks great.


----------



## CoolCaliGuy (Apr 26, 2021)

Abel89 said:


> Hello, I am new to this but I love this forum about the Seiko Mini Tuna, I am trying to decide on a model among several that I have in mind, and I have some doubts about it. I really like the SBDN047 model, but I would like to put a steel bezel protector on it, and I don't know if they exist for this model as it looks like it is a bit smaller than a SNE497 or a 541.
> 
> Another question would be if the Yobokies steel bezel protector makes these models look a bit dwarfed. Thanks and best regards.


I took the plunge with the SNE solar tuna series and haven't looked back. So far; I have 3 of them. The size is about 46-48mm depending on the shroud. I have a 7" wrist and it sits well. At first I was intimidated by the size, but have since embraced it.

The SBDN series is a little harder to come by and isn't as refined as the SNE series (my opinion). I say this cause their bezels are laser etched aluminum instead of protected plastic, or engraved metal like the SNE. The sizing isn't that different from the SNE either. Amazon has a few of the SNE tuna models available, so you could buy one to try on and return. Ebay tends to have better pricing available from sellers in Asian countries. I've bought/returned and bought/sold a few of these before settling on the SNE499, 497 and 518.


----------



## Abel89 (Jun 25, 2021)

CoolCaliGuy said:


> I took the plunge with the SNE solar tuna series and haven't looked back. So far; I have 3 of them. The size is about 46-48mm depending on the shroud. I have a 7" wrist and it sits well. At first I was intimidated by the size, but have since embraced it.
> 
> The SBDN series is a little harder to come by and isn't as refined as the SNE series (my opinion). I say this cause their bezels are laser etched aluminum instead of protected plastic, or engraved metal like the SNE. The sizing isn't that different from the SNE either. Amazon has a few of the SNE tuna models available, so you could buy one to try on and return. Ebay tends to have better pricing available from sellers in Asian countries. I've bought/returned and bought/sold a few of these before settling on the SNE499, 497 and 518.


The thing is, the SBDNs seem more special to me and I think I'm going to decide on one of the models.
Now my question would be if someone who has an SBDN (021, 023, 047, 049 ..) knows if there are shrouds for these models. It seems to me that it has the same size as the Streer Series SNE537 models, which would be worth the shrouds.
If anyone can confirm this to me that would be great, or if anyone knows if there are shrouds for SBDN.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

On the one and only NDC strap. Accept no imitations.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

Abel89 said:


> The thing is, the SBDNs seem more special to me and I think I'm going to decide on one of the models.
> Now my question would be if someone who has an SBDN (021, 023, 047, 049 ..) knows if there are shrouds for these models. It seems to me that it has the same size as the Streer Series SNE537 models, which would be worth the shrouds.
> If anyone can confirm this to me that would be great, or if anyone knows if there are shrouds for SBDN.


_Yobokies has steel shrouds that fit the SBDN line....the same shrould that fits the Fieldmaster Lowercase series....which have the same dimensions as the SBDN lowercase series.

Black DLC Steel Shroud for Fieldmaster Solar Tuna // Product Details // yobokies (poweredBy isCMS) (theyobokies.com) _


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Shmatticus (Jan 31, 2021)

CoolCaliGuy said:


> I took the plunge with the SNE solar tuna series and haven't looked back. So far; I have 3 of them. The size is about 46-48mm depending on the shroud. I have a 7" wrist and it sits well. At first I was intimidated by the size, but have since embraced it.
> 
> The SBDN series is a little harder to come by and isn't as refined as the SNE series (my opinion). I say this cause their bezels are laser etched aluminum instead of protected plastic, or engraved metal like the SNE. The sizing isn't that different from the SNE either. Amazon has a few of the SNE tuna models available, so you could buy one to try on and return. Ebay tends to have better pricing available from sellers in Asian countries. I've bought/returned and bought/sold a few of these before settling on the SNE499, 497 and 518.


Do you notice a difference in lume quality between the older and newer SNE models? Say, the classic 497 vs newer 541.


----------



## Shmatticus (Jan 31, 2021)

Seikonut1967 said:


> On the one and only NDC strap. Accept no imitations.
> View attachment 15965546


Man, I wish they made a solar version in that size. Can't find tropics/waffle straps for the wee 39mm version. D:


----------



## Shmatticus (Jan 31, 2021)

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 15966210


Is that the stock bezel insert? If so, I had no idea it was lumed.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Shmatticus said:


> Is that the stock bezel insert? If so, I had no idea it was lumed.


It is as far as I know


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> It is as far as I know


That is the stock bezel insert.


----------



## Abel89 (Jun 25, 2021)

[QUOTE = "TinyHippo, publicación: 53658338, miembro: 252177"]
_Los yobokies tienen cubiertas de acero que se ajustan a la línea SBDN ... la misma cubierta que se ajusta a la serie Fieldmaster Lowercase ... que tienen las mismas dimensiones que la serie SBDN en minúsculas.

Cubierta de acero DLC negra para Fieldmaster Solar Tuna // Detalles del producto // yobokies (poweredBy isCMS) (theyobokies.com) _
[/CITA]
No sabía que tenían el mismo tamaño, gracias.
Me refería al hecho de que Street Series me parece que tiene el mismo tamaño. Por ejemplo en esta foto se lo parecen.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Superior back on original strap&#8230;.>>>


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Smokin!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Catching some rays today with the Solar Tuna!


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

3 solars
1 kinetic
1 non-tuna
.....


----------



## Abel89 (Jun 25, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Archangel FX, publicación: 53676999, miembro: 1140298"]
¡Tomando algunos rayos hoy con el Solar Tuna!
View attachment 15975320

[/CITA]
¿Qué modelo es?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Abel89 said:


> [QUOTE = "Archangel FX, publicación: 53676999, miembro: 1140298"]
> ¡Tomando algunos rayos hoy con el Solar Tuna!
> View attachment 15975320
> 
> ...


SNE497&#8230; it came with a steel bracelet. The new SNE555 seems to be the same.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Do TST conversions count?
dP


----------



## Abel89 (Jun 25, 2021)

Al final me decidí por este Seiko SNE577p1. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

What's the general perception of wearability for the 46.7mm Solar Tuna line (SNE497/498/499/518) for a 6.5" wrist? Seems as though they are discontinued and I'm debating about picking one up before they completely disappear. Is there a huge tail from the strap on the SNE Solar Tuna's on a 6.5" wrist?

I recently got a Seiko SRPE31K1. I like it but I sometimes feels it's a bit small even for my wrist. It wears really compact like the mini-turtle. Also think I prefer the more classic markers of the solar series vs the SRPE31K1 rectangular markers. I know I should just be happy with what I have, but I seem to be set on purchasing an SNE497&#8230;.. An SNE497 and SREP31 could co-exist in a collection, right????


----------



## Abel89 (Jun 25, 2021)

[QUOTE = "mi6_, publicación: 53698080, miembro: 367042"]
¿Cuál es la percepción general de portabilidad de la línea Solar Tuna de 46,7 mm (SNE497 / 498/499/518) para una muñeca de 6.5 "? Parece que están descontinuados y estoy debatiendo sobre elegir uno antes de que desaparezcan por completo. ¿Hay una cola enorme de la correa del SNE Solar Tuna en una muñeca de 6.5 "?

Recientemente obtuve un Seiko SRPE31K1. Me gusta, pero a veces siento que es un poco pequeño incluso para mi muñeca. Viste realmente compacto como la mini-tortuga. También creo que prefiero los marcadores más clásicos de la serie solar frente a los marcadores rectangulares SRPE31K1. Sé que debería estar feliz con lo que tengo, pero parece que estoy decidido a comprar un SNE497&#8230; .. Un SNE497 y un SREP31 podrían coexistir en una colección, ¿verdad ????

View attachment 15984408

[/CITA]
Mi muñeca no llega a las 7 "y no noto el reloj grande para nada. Hace un tiempo le di muchas vueltas e incluso casi descarto la opción de hacerse una por miedo a eso, pero créeme que no se siente incómodo. Creo que el encanto de estos modelos tiene que ver en parte con el tamaño, como ocurre con el G-Shock.
También puedes probarlo siempre y devolverlo si no te convence.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I added a SS shroud to the 497>>>


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

My first tuna and I absolutely love it. Wears better than my SKX and that's saying something! Especially since I find my SKX a little large and heavy..


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Can I just mention to a few of you...yes...we get it...you have THAT watch and you have a wrist. Do we need 67 similar pics of your watch and your wrist?

If you've made a mod or changed the strap by all means but we kind know now what your watch looks like from the previous 66 pics you put up. 

Ta!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

daglesj said:


> Can I just mention to a few of you...yes...we get it...you have THAT watch and you have a wrist. Do we need 67 similar pics of your watch and your wrist?
> 
> If you've made a mod or changed the strap by all means but we kind know now what your watch looks like from the previous 66 pics you put up.
> 
> Ta!


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

daglesj said:


> Can I just mention to a few of you...yes...we get it...you have THAT watch and you have a wrist. Do we need 67 similar pics of your watch and your wrist?
> 
> If you've made a mod or changed the strap by all means but we kind know now what your watch looks like from the previous 66 pics you put up.
> 
> Ta!


......









Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Dang the sne498 is disco? I’ve been wanting it but other things take priority… kids dispose of much of my disposable income!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I've not made a mod or changed the strap; just another pic of my watch and my wrist. Enjoy ?


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm sending a SNE498 (plastic blue shroud, PADI colors) for service. Not sure what the issue is, but the movements stops for no reason. restarts when i pull the crown, runs for while, stops again. it's always in indirect light, so not a charge issue. Seiko says $116 to service the movement. I bought it used for a fair price, and the watch is not longer sold new with these colors, so worth the service cost to me. Ignorant questions:

-will Seiko service the watch if I don't have a serial number, just the caseback number?

-is there any non-cosmetic (colors, handset, dial) difference between this watch and the 'street series' plastic shroud dive watches? same solar movement and dimensions.

Obligatory photo. it's not modified in any way, my wrist is 8 1/4 inches around. I like the watch, so they can hopefully replace the movement and send it back in good working condition.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

leadbelly2550 said:


> I'm sending a SNE498 (plastic blue shroud, PADI colors) for service. Not sure what the issue is, but the movements stops for no reason. restarts when i pull the crown, runs for while, stops again. it's always in indirect light, so not a charge issue. Seiko says $116 to service the movement. I bought it used for a fair price, and the watch is not longer sold new with these colors, so worth the service cost to me. Ignorant questions:
> 
> -will Seiko service the watch if I don't have a serial number, just the caseback number?
> 
> ...


I would say for that price they are replacing the movement. I had the exact same issue with a Seiko quartz chronograph it would run then stop run then stop. The only thing Seiko could suggest was replace the movement. Unfortunately, the cost for that was as much as the watch cost (about £150).


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

If there is no serial number on the watch I very much doubt they will touch it. Why is there no serial number? Was it filed down? Watch could be a feiko if it has no serial number.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> If there is no serial number on the watch I very much doubt they will touch it. Why is there no serial number? Was it filed down? Watch could be a feiko if it has no serial number.


the form requests the 'caseback number' and, separately, the 'serial number.' I'm not sure why it requests both; there was a six digit number on the caseback. highly doubt it's a fake - the strap and bezel action, and wobbly crown are classic signs its real.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

dupe


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

leadbelly2550 said:


> I'm sending a SNE498 (plastic blue shroud, PADI colors) for service. Not sure what the issue is, but the movements stops for no reason. restarts when i pull the crown, runs for while, stops again. it's always in indirect light, so not a charge issue. Seiko says $116 to service the movement. I bought it used for a fair price, and the watch is not longer sold new with these colors, so worth the service cost to me. Ignorant questions:
> 
> -will Seiko service the watch if I don't have a serial number, just the caseback number?
> 
> ...


I had the same issue with a titanium solar - SBDJ011. I sent it to the New Jersey service center. I remember it was about that much for them to replace the movement. It came back good as new!


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Just in. I don't suppose there are many left now. Are they discontinued?
Had one a few years ago but let it go foolishly. Had to jump on this brand new one from First Class Watches, UK authorised dealer. Very happy with the watch and the dealer.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Tuna and Turtle&#8230;


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Abel89 (Jun 25, 2021)

¿Sabes dónde puedo conseguir una correa Seiko Darth Turtle? Me gusta más ese tipo de correa de buceo para mi Seiko SNE577. ¿Qué correa te gusta más para tu Seiko Baby Tuna?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh no look what I did! Not sure if I'm going to keep both or flip the Seiko SRPK31. I wanted to grab either an SNE497 (black dial, stainless steel bracelet) or SNE499 (PADI Solar Tuna) before they disappeared (they're both discontinued now). My local Seiko AD had the SNE499 in-stock (new old-stock) so I was able to barter for an acceptable deal (25% discount). The alignment looked pretty good as well. On the SNE499 I'm loving the blue Pepsi/wave dial theme and the lightness of the hardened plastic shroud. The dual lume is pretty awesome too on the SNE499.

I like the size better on the SRPK31 but it feels a bit heavier with the stainless steel shroud, despite it being smaller (43.2mm). I was afraid the SNE499 at 46.7mm would be over bearing on my 6.5" wrist. It wears large definitely, but I'm comfortable wearing it. Overall I prefer the round markers and the overall look and quartz simplicity of the SNE499. If the SRPK31 had a sapphire crystal it might push me over the edge on keeping it. Might keep both for a while and decide which I like more. I usually don't own two of a similar style watches, but maybe they're different enough to keep both?


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

oiljam said:


> Tuna and Turtle&#8230;
> View attachment 16008035


I have both of these myself and love both of them. I just wish seiko would have lumed The entire bezel on the solar tuna.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Abel89 said:


> ¿Sabes dónde puedo conseguir una correa Seiko Darth Turtle? Me gusta más ese tipo de correa de buceo para mi Seiko SNE577. ¿Qué correa te gusta más para tu Seiko Baby Tuna?
> 
> View attachment 16008485


I have mine on a black three ring Zulu strap. 
Super tough, and basically never wear out. 
Nice tuna mate, I didn't realise they made that colour way.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

oiljam said:


> Just in. I don't suppose there are many left now. Are they discontinued?
> Had one a few years ago but let it go foolishly. Had to jump on this brand new one from First Class Watches, UK authorised dealer. Very happy with the watch and the dealer.
> 
> View attachment 16002104


I bought a brushed stainless steel shroud for my 497 from stitches and buckles in Singapore, their shroud is identical to the plastic one in shape and design(unlike some others). Looks amazing, just like the 017 series with the bracelet. 
glad you were able to get another one.


----------



## Abel89 (Jun 25, 2021)

oiljam said:


> Just in. I don't suppose there are many left now. Are they discontinued?
> Had one a few years ago but let it go foolishly. Had to jump on this brand new one from First Class Watches, UK authorised dealer. Very happy with the watch and the dealer.
> 
> View attachment 16002104


What model is the one that is discontinued? It is not clear to me which of them is the new one and which is the discontinued haha
A great piece, congratulations.


----------



## Abel89 (Jun 25, 2021)

Tuna holic said:


> I have mine on a black three ring Zulu strap.
> Super tough, and basically never wear out.
> Nice tuna mate, I didn't realise they made that colour way.


It is the SNE577 model, a special edition of 5000 pieces, they were presented a few days ago as an extension of the Black Series.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Abel89 said:


> What model is the one that is discontinued? It is not clear to me which of them is the new one and which is the discontinued haha
> A great piece, congratulations.


I was referring to the SNE497 but it was more of a question.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Abel89 said:


> What model is the one that is discontinued? It is not clear to me which of them is the new one and which is the discontinued haha
> A great piece, congratulations.


SNE497 (black dial, bracelet), SNE498 (black/gold), SNE499 (PADI) and SNE518 (Blue STO) are all discontinued. Note sure which models of the solar tuna street series are still being made.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Does anyone know where to get a nice clear AR sapphire crystal for these?


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

Love this big baby !


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm loving my baby Tuna. It's been my constant companion this year as my wife and I take a year off to travel around Australia in our truck (and boat), exploring, mountain biking, spearfishing and freediving. Living essentially outside all the time though, the bezel is clogged up with dirt and will now turn in both directions, albeit quite stiffly.

How can I remove the bezel and clean it? I can remove the shroud no worries but I can't see any indent to slip a tool in and pop the bezel.

Thanks!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Bezel should be held on by friction. Easiest way is to unscrew the shroud and then you’ll have to pry the bezel off with a tool until it ops off. Be careful not to loose the bezel spring.


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

mi6_ said:


> Bezel should be held on by friction. Easiest way is to unscrew the shroud and then you'll have to pry the bezel off with a tool until it ops off. Be careful not to loose the bezel spring.


Yes but previous watches I've done this with have had a small indent to put the prying tool in. This does not. Is there a different technique for this?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

cageracer said:


> Yes but previous watches I've done this with have had a small indent to put the prying tool in. This does not. Is there a different technique for this?


Sorry I'm not sure about these 43.2mm Tuna's. I have the grey model like yours but haven't tried to remove the bezel. I've done it on other watches and most don't have any specific location to pry at that I'm aware of.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Does this help?






It looks like he has a little trouble removing it, you can even see him looking for the indent which it doesn't seem to have. With a little perseverance though it does pop off.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

cageracer said:


> Hi guys, I'm loving my baby Tuna. It's been my constant companion this year as my wife and I take a year off to travel around Australia in our truck (and boat), exploring, mountain biking, spearfishing and freediving. Living essentially outside all the time though, the bezel is clogged up with dirt and will now turn in both directions, albeit quite stiffly.
> 
> How can I remove the bezel and clean it? I can remove the shroud no worries but I can't see any indent to slip a tool in and pop the bezel.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I should have linked your post in my reply above


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Selling my SNE497. Amazing watch but I feel the need to try the Tuna SBBN045.

Link here:









FS: Seiko Solar Tuna SNE497 - Week Old - UK sale


For sale is my week old Seiko Solar Tuna. Bought new by me from First Class Watches, UK. These are particularly hard to find now new. Full spec here, https://www.firstclasswatches.co.uk/seiko-prospex-solar-divers-black-dial-sne497p1-p-53409/ Because of its youth, it's near mint, there may be...




www.watchuseek.com





Now *SOLD*.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

imdamian said:


> not everyone's cup of tea but i LOVE it!
> 
> View attachment 13244575
> 
> ...


What is the model number of that awesome silver solar tuna? Do you know if it's still available?
I have a few different tunas but I've never seen that one, it looks amazing mate!!


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

Tuna holic said:


> What is the model number of that awesome silver solar tuna? Do you know if it's still available?
> I have a few different tunas but I've never seen that one, it looks amazing mate!!


_That would be SBDN051 lowercase series that were sold only in the Japanese market. The blue dial one is SBDN026. Both have the V147 solar movement. _


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

leadbelly2550 said:


> I'm sending a SNE498 (plastic blue shroud, PADI colors) for service. Not sure what the issue is, but the movement stops for no reason. restarts when i pull the crown, runs for while, stops again.


Watch returned today - took around 3 weeks from when I sent it out. Movement 'serviced' (replaced, I suspect), and the watch was water-tested. Seems pristine, no damage from the repair center. (I removed the strap to send it). hopefully problem-free for a number of years.


----------



## NOT_ENOUGH_CASIOS (Mar 5, 2021)

The Urban Tuna SRPE31, on an MM style strap. I've been really impressed with it, the comfort is next level.


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

Two grey divers. Really liking the Urban Tuna off the OEM strap. This Barton hybrid strap is kind of fun.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Been enjoying this. Surprised how comfortable it wears.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Solar day today..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

My fourth Tuna and first solar. Fantastic watch with a junk bracelet, unfortunately. Luckily there are plenty of aftermarket options available.

















I only rotate solar watches nowadays (this one, a Citizen Promaster and a G-Shock).


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #sundayvibes #seiko 🐠 #tuna 🐠


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

leadbelly2550 said:


> View attachment 16035033


Isn't only me that has the misprinted caseback, with the ProSpex logo mirrored 😌 I believe the first run of these were like that.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Tickstart said:


> Isn't only me that has the misprinted caseback, with the ProSpex logo mirrored ? I believe the first run of these were like that.


Hadn't noticed that. Interesting.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My baby blue tuna has no X on the dial or caseback  none of my other Prospex watches have a mirrored X on the back


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> Isn't only me that has the misprinted caseback, with the ProSpex logo mirrored ? I believe the first run of these were like that.


3 of 4 of my Solar Tunas are mirrored&#8230;


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Mine is mirrored too.


----------



## CoolCaliGuy (Apr 26, 2021)

Custom SNE497 with Cerakote by Jay at Motor City Watch Works and rubber strap by Alex at Yellow Dog Watch Straps.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Ready for the cruise-in this evening!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Beautiful. Let’s see a photo of the Vette please!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

mi6_ said:


> Beautiful. Let's see a photo of the Vette please!


Thank you&#8230;Here she is!


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Not today but this was what I wore yesterday.









Inviato dal mio SM-T719 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> Thank you&#8230;Here she is!
> View attachment 16102370
> View attachment 16102372


Beautiful C7! Love Corvettes and Seiko's.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

brandon\ said:


>


Beautiful shot&#8230;that SS bezel really makes it!!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Trusty beater!


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Mine is pretty accurate too! Approx. +1 sec / week, much better than the published spec.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Cracked the crystal on my SNE. Any recommendations on a replacement?









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Cracked the crystal on my SNE. Any recommendations on a replacement?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes!! Was that a drop or an on the wrist hit? Being a new model, would Seiko USA be a good choice? &#8230;or a sapphire upgrade by a watch repair shop.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Cracked the crystal on my SNE. Any recommendations on a replacement?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically it's a chip not a crack. Personally I'd try get a sapphire swap. No better time do the sapphire upgrade. If you sent it to Seiko USA, they would change out the bezel insert and put a new Hardlex crystal in (I doubt they'd do a sapphire swap). I'm not sure if anyone other than Seiko will be able to get a new bezel insert but hopefully a watchmaker can order one for you.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Landfall- inbound from the Gulf of Mexico. Descending thru 4700ft, 1:07min into the flight in a 1958 Cessna 172&#8230;


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Solar (STO) Tuna….great grab and go watches!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Solar Tuna on flat vent…


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Solar PADI Tuna>>>


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

i'm curious about some new solar tuna model numbers that have surfaced. SNE555, 556, 557, 559, 563. from the limited info i could find, most of these are slightly smaller than some other 'street' tunas - 43mm case vs. 46.7. there were some smaller automatic tunas available JDM - are these also from there? I wear a SNE499 that has taken a solid beating, that style has been out of production, so a substitute might be nice.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

leadbelly2550 said:


> i'm curious about some new solar tuna model numbers that have surfaced. SNE555, 556, 557, 559, 563. from the limited info i could find, most of these are slightly smaller than some other 'street' tunas - 43mm case vs. 46.7. there were some smaller automatic tunas available JDM - are these also from there? I wear a SNE499 that has taken a solid beating, that style has been out of production, so a substitute might be nice.


SNE555 is an SNE497P1 as far as I can tell (47mm). SNE559 and SNE563 are also 47mm street series Solar Tunas. Couldn’t find anything on those other model numbers. Only the JDM market has had 43mm solar tunas as far as I recall. North America had 39mm navy and green solar tunas (marketed as ladies models). But the 43mm tunas in grey, beige, navy and green were all automatic models in North America. Someone please correct me if I’m mistaken.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Mikeoso1 (Oct 16, 2021)

I just stumbled onto this thread...I scored what MAY qualify as Tuna Lite six years ago, an SRP637.









It was $US 267 when I bought it, but they seem to have inflated in price.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Mikeoso1 said:


> I just stumbled onto this thread...I scored what MAY qualify as Tuna Lite six years ago, an SRP637.
> 
> View attachment 16197767
> 
> It was $US 267 when I bought it, but they seem to have inflated in price.


Nice, love this model.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Mikeoso1 (Oct 16, 2021)

Well someone sure them. Looks like they're up over $800 on Amazon now.


Tuna holic said:


> Nice, love this model.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

PADI Solar out for some rays today…


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

My new digital tuna


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Out for some sun today! …Beautiful day mid 70’s


----------



## Guns (Oct 25, 2021)

What is the difference between the SNE solar tunas and the SBDN solar tunas?


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)

One of my babies 🤣


----------



## javyn (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey all. I recently purchased a Solar Tuna SNE555. I really hate the cheap looking plastic bezel. Are there any replacements available online for them, and if so, could you link? Don't _have_ to be ceramic, hell aluminum would be multitudes better than this...

TY.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

javyn said:


> Hey all. I recently purchased a Solar Tuna SNE555. I really hate the cheap looking plastic bezel. Are there any replacements available online for them, and if so, could you link? Don't _have_ to be ceramic, hell aluminum would be multitudes better than this...
> 
> TY.


The plastic bezel is actually a pretty good reproduction of what the original Golden Tuna bezel was like. But, I agree even an aluminum bezel would be a step up in appearance. I have not seen any aftermarket bezels for the solar tuna… only aftermarket shrouds.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

javyn said:


> Hey all. I recently purchased a Solar Tuna SNE555. I really hate the cheap looking plastic bezel. Are there any replacements available online for them, and if so, could you link? Don't _have_ to be ceramic, hell aluminum would be multitudes better than this...
> 
> TY.


Hey Javyn this is the shroud I got for my SNE497, machined beautifully and really elevates the watch significantly.
they do have others to fit a multitude of models.








Aftermarket Steel Shroud For Seiko Solar Tuna Models


Only compatible with Seiko Prospex 200m Solar Tuna Can Divers . SNE497P1 SNE498P1 SNE499P1 SNE518P1 SNE533P1 SNE535P1 SNE537P1 Feel Free To Contact Me for Any Enquiries or Model Compability .😊



stitchesandbuckles.com


----------



## javyn (Dec 3, 2012)

Tuna holic said:


> Hey Javyn this is the shroud I got for my SNE497, machined beautifully and really elevates the watch significantly.
> they do have others to fit a multitude of models.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I found a replacement shroud no problem, but I'm looking for a bezel.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

javyn said:


> Thanks, I found a replacement shroud no problem, but I'm looking for a bezel.


Whoops, sorry bro I completely miss read that!
Good luck with the search hey, please let us know what you find would be keen to hear.
I would love to have a fully lumed bezel on mine, I don’t know why they stopped the lume at the 15 min mark. 
I have no idea to be honest, but I wonder if any of the SKX or even turtle bezel inserts would fit?


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

javyn said:


> Hey all. I recently purchased a Solar Tuna SNE555. I really hate the cheap looking plastic bezel. Are there any replacements available online for them, and if so, could you link? Don't _have_ to be ceramic, hell aluminum would be multitudes better than this...
> 
> TY.


I knew I had seen it somewhere, this YT video show somebody changing the Crystal and the bezel insert on a solar tuna.

there is a link at the bottom of The video With some parts in it from memory.
hope this helps mate


----------



## javyn (Dec 3, 2012)

Tuna holic said:


> I knew I had seen it somewhere, this YT video show somebody changing the Crystal and the bezel insert on a solar tuna.
> 
> there is a link at the bottom of The video With some parts in it from memory.
> hope this helps mate


Oh wow this is exactly what I want!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Solar!!


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

To quote Patrick Swayze:
Ditto
😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## nstiesi (Dec 28, 2021)

CoolCaliGuy said:


> View attachment 16093298
> 
> 
> Custom SNE497 with Cerakote by Jay at Motor City Watch Works and rubber strap by Alex at Yellow Dog Watch Straps.


How would you say the Cerakote is holding up? I machined my own shroud for my SNE518P1 from 303 stainless and had a friend Cerakote it. In the first day it had a chip, and by week 2 it had a second. I took it off and replaced it with one I got on aliexpress which appears to be PVD coated. (surprisingly good quality, and no dings or chips after months of wear)

I suppose I was being too "perfectionist". I want to use my shroud due to the sense of pride and accomplishment, but the chips stick out like sore thumbs to me.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

On the job









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Solar Tuna today!


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Okay I got both the Arnie Padi and the SNE499 PADI...

















I love them both but having both is jamming up my collection. I think the SNE is the one to go. For some reason I just have far more affection for the Arnie. The SNE is the far better quality watch manufacture wise but it feels a little redundant. I know I'll regret it either way but I always swore my collection would always stay at 7 watches maximum.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

daglesj said:


> Okay I got both the Arnie Padi and the SNE499 PADI...
> 
> View attachment 16493089
> 
> ...


Don’t do it!! Keep the Tuna! 8 is a nice even number


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Baby Tuna!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

cageracer said:


> Hi guys, I'm loving my baby Tuna. It's been my constant companion this year as my wife and I take a year off to travel around Australia in our truck (and boat), exploring, mountain biking, spearfishing and freediving. Living essentially outside all the time though, the bezel is clogged up with dirt and will now turn in both directions, albeit quite stiffly.
> 
> How can I remove the bezel and clean it? I can remove the shroud no worries but I can't see any indent to slip a tool in and pop the bezel.
> 
> ...


Ok, well I finally got the bezel off, what a PITA. Unfortunately the bezel spring is broken. Googling hasn't given me a clear part number for the bezel spring, does anyone here have a part number for it?


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here you go! Vance.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Solar PADI today>>>


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Stu47 (Jun 22, 2020)

I wish Seiko would roll solar to more of their lineup. It is a proven and mature and better (blast shields deployed) technology than their cheaper automatic movements. Solar Willard makes me tingle. Haters gonna hate; but you know I'm right.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> Solar PADI today>>>
> View attachment 16548213
> 
> View attachment 16548214


Very nice bro, can I ask where you got the blue zulu strap please?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuna holic said:


> Very nice bro, can I ask where you got the blue zulu strap please?


Thanx…..Most of my NATOs/Zulus are Crown and Buckle -
This one is:
*Navy HD NATO - 22mm Ballistic NylonRing Type*3-Ring .


https://www.crownandbuckle.com/media/catalog/product/h/d/hd-24-22-012_1_1.jpg


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuna holic said:


> Very nice bro, can I ask where you got the blue zulu strap please?


I have an STO on the ”seat belt” strap, but I don’t remember where it came from


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16551503



;-)


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

I still can't find an appropriate bezel spring BTW. Does anyone know what other Seikos use a similar size bezel?


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)

SNE577p1 limited edition. Really loving this, especially the tan coloured lume.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

cageracer said:


> Ok, well I finally got the bezel off, what a PITA. Unfortunately the bezel spring is broken. Googling hasn't given me a clear part number for the bezel spring, does anyone here have a part number for it?


Email Seiko Australia direct. They’re efficient here in the UK and obviously quite knowledgeable. I’ve used them quite a few times for parts. They should be able to supply the part you need. Hope they can help you.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Robert Bays said:


> SNE577p1 limited edition. Really loving this, especially the tan coloured lume.
> View attachment 16577158
> View attachment 16577159


That’s a good looking solar tuna!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Solar today!


----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Out with the solar tuna!


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Here's my baby and non baby


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Baby Monster today


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Smallest Tuna in the land.


----------



## nstiesi (Dec 28, 2021)

(Tuna) Fish Friday! Working from home with my SNE518 on milanese mesh.










Playing with the macro mode on my phone camera, lol


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

STO Sunday!


----------



## nstiesi (Dec 28, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> STO Sunday!
> View attachment 16662758
> 
> View attachment 16662759


Nice! Looks sharp on the polished shroud.

I actually have a brushed stainless shroud I throw on it from time to time for a similar look (and I'm overly proud of it because I machined it myself, lol.) These tuna are like having multiple watches in one, with all the shroud/strap combos. love it!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

nstiesi said:


> Nice! Looks sharp on the polished shroud.
> 
> I actually have a brushed stainless shroud I throw on it from time to time for a similar look (and I'm overly proud of it because I machined it myself, lol.) These tuna are like having multiple watches in one, with all the shroud/strap combos. love it!


Definitely machining the shroud yourself ups the cool factor 100%. These are great watches.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

PADI Monday >>>


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Early morning on the ocean ski last week….


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

PADI Solar Tuna above MSL >>>


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

PADI Solar Tuna below MSL >>>


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Diving Honaunau!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Probably as close as the chibi tuna is getting to the ocean.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tubing the San Marcos River with granddaughter and Mrs AFX!


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Cruisy morning on the ocean ski….


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

River float!


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

chesterworks said:


> Probably as close as the chibi tuna is getting to the ocean.
> 
> View attachment 16717146


If you don't mind me asking, what's your wrist size? I've been thinking about getting the green one.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

BTNMNKI said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what's your wrist size? I've been thinking about getting the green one.


6.25"

It's super comfortable! Thinking about flipping though because a mini turtle came and stole my heart.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good morning with PADI -


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

12 hrs later, shrimp and Dos Equis 🍻


----------



## MattSPL (May 19, 2012)

Just got my first Tuna!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

MattSPL said:


> Just got my first Tuna!
> View attachment 16774367


Congrats…an excellent choice


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I do like the date window placement on the solar….


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

STO Solar!


----------



## nstiesi (Dec 28, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> STO Solar!
> View attachment 16798086
> 
> View attachment 16798085


Me too!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

nstiesi said:


> Me too!
> 
> View attachment 16798507


These solars are great


----------



## nstiesi (Dec 28, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> These solars are great
> View attachment 16798823


You have a sickness, my friend.....an awesome, awesome sickness, lol.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Just saw Jody's video on one of these and got me looking a bit. I really do like the look of the SNE497, but is there no version of it that comes stock with a SS shroud? I know one can be added for around $90 USD, but surprised Seiko doesn't make one with it already in this lineup.

Also for those who have them, what is the OEM shroud made of? Is it entirely plastic/resin? Some reviews seem to say it is ceramic or ceramic-coated SS, but arguably that would likely be more expensive for Seiko vs just putting a brushed SS one on it in the first place.


----------



## nstiesi (Dec 28, 2021)

Conundrum1911 said:


> Just saw Jody's video on one of these and got me looking a bit. I really do like the look of the SNE497, but is there no version of it that comes stock with a SS shroud? I know one can be added for around $90 USD, but surprised Seiko doesn't make one with it already in this lineup.
> 
> Also for those who have them, what is the OEM shroud made of? Is it entirely plastic/resin? Some reviews seem to say it is ceramic or ceramic-coated SS, but arguably that would likely be more expensive for Seiko vs just putting a brushed SS one on it in the first place.


The shroud is indeed plastic. I have the sne518. The good thing about the plastic is it doesn't add weight to an already heavy watch, and you don't have to worry about scratching it as much. 

I made my own SS shroud as a challenge project for myself, but since I wanted it black, I had it Cera-Kote'ed. It chipped the first day. Not sure if I was unlucky, or the paint wasn't done properly.

Anyway, that's just a long lead up to this. I bought a PVD coated shroud from AliExpress for $17(!). It was of astounding good quality for what I paid and where it came from. That's an affordable option you can explore.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

nstiesi said:


> Anyway, that's just a long lead up to this. I bought a PVD coated shroud from AliExpress for $17(!). It was of astounding good quality for what I paid and where it came from. That's an affordable option you can explore.


Thanks for that. I'd looked at those for awhile. I'd bought a different one on AliExpress a year or so ago that was actually wider at the base that made the watch look bigger. The stainless buffing was OK, but not great. Kind of deep polish marks vs the stainless finish on the watch itself.


----------



## nstiesi (Dec 28, 2021)

Andy-S said:


> Thanks for that. I'd looked at those for awhile. I'd bought a different one on AliExpress a year or so ago that was actually wider at the base that made the watch look bigger. The stainless buffing was OK, but not great. Kind of deep polish marks vs the stainless finish on the watch itself.


Since I reverse engineered the OEM shroud, I can tell you that it does taper to a maximum diameter at the bottom, so that is typical of the original design.....not sure if the one you got tapers EVEN MORE. I do know that it was tough to tell the difference between the many different shroud styles. The descriptions on aliexpress are lacking to say the least....but at $17 it was worth a gamble. Maybe you got one for a slightly different model by mistake?


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

nstiesi said:


> Since I reverse engineered the OEM shroud, I can tell you that it does taper to a maximum diameter at the bottom, so that is typical of the original design.....not sure if the one you got tapers EVEN MORE. I do know that it was tough to tell the difference between the many different shroud styles. The descriptions on aliexpress are lacking to say the least....but at $17 it was worth a gamble. Maybe you got one for a slightly different model by mistake?


Mine was ordered June of 2020. Here. They claim it's 49mm, I think it's closer to 48mm at the base. It a good fit, just not exactly what I was looking for. I should pop it on ebay and try again with the $17 version available now. But I've gotten to like it with the light polymer stock shroud, so am not in a rush.

Photos from when I had it on:


----------



## nstiesi (Dec 28, 2021)

Andy-S said:


> Mine was ordered June of 2020. Here. They claim it's 49mm, I think it's closer to 48mm at the base. It a good fit, just not exactly what I was looking for. I should pop it on ebay and try again with the $17 version available now. But I've gotten to like it with the light polymer stock shroud, so am not in a rush.
> 
> Photos from when I had it on:
> 
> ...


Here is the link to the product I bought: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32568...19cgHHg5q&html=static&gatewayAdapt=4itemAdapt

The watch you posted doesn't look like my tuna (or the sne497 mentioned above), but it may still be the same shroud, really not sure.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

nstiesi said:


> Here is the link to the product I bought: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32568...19cgHHg5q&html=static&gatewayAdapt=4itemAdapt
> 
> The watch you posted doesn't look like my tuna (or the sne497 mentioned above), but it may still be the same shroud, really not sure.


Thanks. It's an SNE541. All the same case. Do you know the widest dimension on the one you listed? Is it 47mm-ish?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Andy-S said:


> Thanks. It's an SNE541. All the same case. Do you know the widest dimension on the one you listed? Is it 47mm-ish?


Seiko SNE541 is 46.7mm diameter (shroud included) according to Seiko.









SNE541 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





The SNE518, SNE533, SNE535, SNE537, SNE541, SNE545, SNE497, SNE498, SNE499, SNE555, etc. will all be the exact same cases/shrouds at 46.7mm diameter and 46.1mm lug to lug length. Seiko just changes the shroud colour, strap, dial and bezel between all the variants. There's also smaller JDM only 43mm solar tunas and a few variants in 39mm solar tunas marketed as Ladies versions by Seiko. As far as I'm aware the cheapest Seiko Tuna models that come stock with a metal shroud are the 42.3mm 4R series automatic Tuna models (SPRE29, SPRE31, SRPF81, SRPF83, etc.).


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Seiko SNE541 is 46.7mm diameter (shroud included) according to Seiko.


I meant what was the size of the AliExpress shroud. I know the stock watch size. I have one


----------



## nstiesi (Dec 28, 2021)

The one I got from AliExpress measures 46.5mm at the bottom


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

nstiesi said:


> The one I got from AliExpress measures 46.5mm at the bottom


Thanks. So pretty much the size of the stock watch. Great. Much more interesting to me.

------------------------

Unrelated, but speaking of AliExpress, these straps are very close to the stock straps, with the buckles being a bit different. I really like the green with the grooves. It looks much darker than the AE images, very close to what the Seiko stock strap looks like. It's a nice dark OD green.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Andy-S said:


> I meant what was the size of the AliExpress shroud. I know the stock watch size. I have one


Ah sorry misunderstood.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Here is an excellent metal shroud resource for all kinds of Seiko Tuna watches:

Aftermarket Steel Shrouds for Seiko Prospex 200m Solar Tuna Models – Stitches and Buckles


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Commisar said:


> Here is an excellent metal shroud resource for all kinds of Seiko Tuna watches:
> 
> Aftermarket Steel Shrouds for Seiko Prospex 200m Solar Tuna Models – Stitches and Buckles


+1 on Stiches and Buckles….. This shroud came from them-


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Those look great. The Ali Express ones we're discussing are for cheapskates like me that can't decide if they really want a metal shroud or not


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Commisar said:


> Here is an excellent metal shroud resource for all kinds of Seiko Tuna watches:
> 
> Aftermarket Steel Shrouds for Seiko Prospex 200m Solar Tuna Models – Stitches and Buckles


I've got 3 of their shrouds for my Arnies SNJ025, 29 and 31 and they are excellent quality. Definitely recommend them.


----------



## Ricam (Jul 1, 2021)

Originally posted in the Tuna thread.

I'm a King Turtle owner who is developing an interest in getting a Tuna.

Loving this thread with so many great Tuna models on display. 

For a long time I've been after a coke diver and remember seeing this model somewhere on WS.

Does anyone have the STBR009?

Realise its smaller in dimensions and definitely not available here in the UK.

Very tempted to order from the US or Japan and pay the duty. 

I'm wondering what any owners think of it?









Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

I realized my post about the shrouds is pointless without pictures. I don't think the solid bronze shroud is available anymore for the Arnies.

SNJ025 with brushed gun metal.









SNJ029 with solid bronze shroud I waw hoping would darken alot more by now.










SNJ031 with SNJ025 strap, black buckle and keeper from the 31 and brushed black shroud. My favorite combo.

















All 3


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A little sun for the solar!


----------



## nstiesi (Dec 28, 2021)

All this talk of shrouds inspired me to go for a complete personality change on my STO. I swap every few months.

Started the day with a AliExpress PVD black shroud on coarse mesh:









Changed to my custom machined stainless shroud and traditional link bracelet. It's like having two watches in one:









Soon I'll tire of the bracelet and throw it on a NATO. I particularly like brown/tan/khaki natos with the stainless shroud.


----------



## nstiesi (Dec 28, 2021)

Some bonus content: a few pics of machining my shroud.


























I thought I had more, couldn't find them. Oh well.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

nstiesi said:


> Some bonus content: a few pics of machining my shroud.
> 
> I thought I had more, couldn't find them. Oh well.


Show off! 

Seriously cool.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Roc73 (Feb 24, 2019)

I recently picked up an SNE556, which is the current release of the SNE498, with same specs. I wasn't too keen on the bezel insert being matt, so gave it a polish for a couple of minutes with Brasso, as suggested many years ago in this thread. Gives it a nice glossy finish and makes the bezel numerals look a bit sharper


----------



## alpha.hall (Nov 16, 2017)

Roc73 said:


> View attachment 16843878
> 
> 
> I recently picked up an SNE556, which is the current release of the SNE498, with same specs. I wasn't too keen on the bezel insert being matt, so gave it a polish for a couple of minutes with Brasso, as suggested many years ago in this thread. Gives it a nice glossy finish and makes the bezel numerals look a bit sharper


How are you finding it? I watched Jody at JOMW’s unboxing on a similar model recently and he seemed to have a “new old stock” example which had a power issue. I am waiting to see his full review to see if it is fixed because I am quite tempted by one myself. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roc73 (Feb 24, 2019)

alpha.hall said:


> How are you finding it? I watched Jody at JOMW’s unboxing on a similar model recently and he seemed to have a “new old stock” example which had a power issue. I am waiting to see his full review to see if it is fixed because I am quite tempted by one myself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm glad I got it, I like it a lot. I got it from Starbuy a couple of weeks ago, was a weekend special for aud269. It's pretty great for that price.

I have another older seiko solar which I use as my beach/yard work / garage work watch. We get so much sun here I've never had any power issues


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Went out a to sea few days ago on my Fenn…


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Daytime loom 😂


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

SNE497 with stitches and buckles shroud plus strap code oyster. 
just tried the strap code oyster from my SBBN031, looks way better than the original bracelet.


----------



## Ricam (Jul 1, 2021)

SNE497P1 turning up in the post (hopefully) on Tuesday. 

I can't wait!

Already ordered a stainless steel shroud and zuludiver 1960s Swiss style diver strap.

Roll on Tuesday! 

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Sunday!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuna holic said:


> SNE497 with stitches and buckles shroud plus strap code oyster.
> just tried the strap code oyster from my SBBN031, looks way better than the original bracelet.
> View attachment 16890063


That looks great with the stainless shroud and bracelet. Seems like that is how Seiko should have released these…


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

With Ali Express knock off strap. Like this color that I believe is like the SNE547P1.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

Does anyone know how long does it take to fully charge a Solar Tuna?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Ricam (Jul 1, 2021)

SNE497P1 turned up today in the post. 

Managed to resize the bracelet (a faff on) and try it on my only 22mm nato.

Must say that I'm really impressed!
















Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

SNE497 on an Uncle strap.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

KLC said:


> SNE497 on an Uncle strap.
> View attachment 16905216


Got an uncle seiko coming for my SBDN047.

I feel like Austin Powers with the factory strap. All lowercase tunas should come with lower profile straps.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Randy baby?


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

Wonder why the SNE497 498 and 499 and their renamed successors (555 etc) were discontinued. I just got a NOS 497 and it’s so easy to use and uniquely Seiko. Lightweight, fuss free solar quartz, and very manageable 46mm that wears more like a 42mm.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Uncle Seiko strap came in. Just threw it on and it's a much better look.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

My latest favourite solar tuna setup.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> Borealis straps all around.
> 
> View attachment 13319495
> 
> ...


That's a lovely line up!

I am considering a Borealis ISO strap. Does it fit the solar Tuna properly without any rubbing against the case? I ask this because it seems like quite a thick strap. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

KLC said:


> That's a lovely line up!
> 
> I am considering a Borealis ISO strap. Does it fit the solar Tuna properly without any rubbing against the case? I ask this because it seems like quite a thick strap. Thanks in advance.


Fits mine just like the factory strap.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Fits mine just like the factory strap.


Too bad Borealis ISO is now almost double the $25 price I read about from a few years ago.


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Work beater


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Todays work watch


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Field survey for sea slugs today….


----------



## Josher_J (12 mo ago)

I’m loving the digital tunas! As a G-SHOCK fan they would be right at home on my wrist.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Solar PADI >>>


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

I’m not sure if anyone has experience with this seller, but I noticed they’re selling both black and blue ceramic bezel inserts with either Seiko or Rolex font.
Link to insert


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

_







_


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not as clean as some here.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

DigiTuna


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

SNE567


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Morning activity is a flight to Port Aransas . 16min into the second leg>>>


----------



## Ricam (Jul 1, 2021)

Seiko sne497p1 on a trip to Carvoeiro, Portugal. The perfect holiday watch.









Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

I have an SNE535 ... Cracked the crystal at the 11:00 position. Been having a hard time sourcing a new crystal. Any suggestions? 
















Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday evening cruise>>>


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

A couple of strap combos I like.


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Back with the golden tuna


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## armabill (8 mo ago)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Tk59194 (Dec 28, 2021)

View attachment 16994439


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

From sea to mountains today….


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Saturday tuna


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Superior Series Tuna >>>


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

...


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Raining and dark outside a job for the golden tuna


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Roc73 (Feb 24, 2019)

Bought an SNE498 /556 a couple of months ago and just picked ordered an SNE497 in the sales. I blame this thread entirely......

There are quite a few different brushed stainless bezels around, is there much difference between the aliexpress/ebay/ other supplier ones? Any current recommendations?


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My LE baby blue tuna was an Anniversary present and we recently celebrated our 15th on a 4 night trip, I only brought two watches the BBT and my Prospex Speedtimer Panda. I never expected this 9 year old strap to fail but... They are of course out of stock now so the search begins, 1st for one that will "work" and I hope to find an actual R002022J9 someday.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Roc73 said:


> Bought an SNE498 /556 a couple of months ago and just picked ordered an SNE497 in the sales. I blame this thread entirely......
> 
> There are quite a few different brushed stainless bezels around, is there much difference between the aliexpress/ebay/ other supplier ones? Any current recommendations?


The best shroud I have found for my SNE497 is from stitches and buckles, I tried another one but was blocky and looked ugly. 
The stitches and buckles version for the solar tuna is beautifully made and the shape is based on the original plastic shroud, so looks amazing.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Stitches and buckles solar tuna shroud.








Aftermarket Steel Shroud For Seiko Solar Tuna Models


Only compatible with Seiko Prospex 200m Solar Tuna Can Divers . SNE497P1 SNE498P1 SNE499P1 SNE518P1 SNE533P1 SNE535P1 SNE537P1 Feel Free To Contact Me for Any Enquiries or Model Compability .😊



stitchesandbuckles.com


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

VincentG said:


> My LE baby blue tuna was an Anniversary present and we recently celebrated our 15th on a 4 night trip, I only brought two watches the BBT and my Prospex Speedtimer Panda. I never expected this 9 year old strap to fail but... They are of course out of stock now so the search begins, 1st for one that will "work" and I hope to find an actual R002022J9 someday.
> View attachment 17023287
> View attachment 17023289
> View attachment 17023290


The same thing happened to my strap while wearing on the GFR 041….


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

I guess this is the best place to post my latest..."Butterfly Fish"
First "monster" is a "tuna"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Just arrived arnie


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Arnie


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Waiting for a few 24mm single pass 3-ring natos as the oe rubber just does not fit my wrist well. None ever do.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

All the PADI blues are excellent


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Barton elite silicone with junk quick release swapped out for slim fat bars in aqua/black. Pretty good match and these are always super comfortable to me
















Also allows for use of shark mesh. Pretty nice option as well


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

This guy is getting a lot more wrist time than my 497.


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Tuna on Sunday


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Was pretty happy with the shark mesh on the PADI kinetic (clearly higher quality brand but do not know which brand).








So I tried out a strapsco black mesh on the 021 and while I like the look, the quality of this bracelet is absolute crap. Will never waste another $ on anything from this company. Knew they were not going to be super quality but at $50+ I didn't expect utter junk. Clasp is dead on arrival, coating is wearing off, overall mesh is cheaper quality, etc, etc...utter junk.


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Criticism where do. But credit where deserved. The strapsco BOR is a much better quality offering than their shark mesh. Much better clasp, decent heft and quality links, etc. And like it quite a bit on the PADI kinetic. So not a total bust on strapsco purchases


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Picked this up here on WUS, and really dig it!


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Anyone had any difficulty removing the bezel from a solar tuna? I tried to remove mine and wasn't able to. Every other seiko diver I've had was pretty easy to pop off with a caseback knife or other sharp object.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes, I couldn't remove mine. I've also found it difficult to remove the bezel on other Seikos though, so maybe I'm just not good at it. I was eventually able to remove one from a Monster.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

I couldn’t remove my SNE 497 bezel at all. 
other psychos I have had have been firm but no problem, the solar tuna seems to be very tightly on. 
I have seen it done in a YouTube video though


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

PADI Solar >>>


----------

